# knitting tea party friday 21 april '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 21 April '17

Well the first doctor visit is over. He talks quickly. I have difficulty understanding him sometimes but he repeats without anger. He stands a lot since the computer in the room is standing height. No taking notes anymore - everything gets entered into the computer. Which is ok I suppose. It's just not as patient friendly as it once was. Dr b had a small hand held tablet or something like that - but he was sitting - and he acted like he had all the time in the world. I have another appointment in a month.

Tennis shoes, tight jeans and a tee shirt - a long way from dress pants and a white lab coat. Am I being picky here?

He ordered blood work and a chest x-ray which I did before leaving the hospital. They were fasting tests and I had not eaten yet so thought I would just get them out of the way. I have an ultra sound in a couple of weeks - they wanted me to come in at 7:30 - I said - in the morning!!!!! - that time is not on my alarm clock. So it will be midafternoon.

Those of you that have seem me know that I have a pot belly - I hate it - hate it. A lot of it is caused by a couple of medications I am on. Dr. Shidyak thinks it is fluid. I think they just want to check on the baby.

Cold and a cold wind. But it is to be dry - that is good. Around 54° for the high. It is to start warming up again by Monday. I wasn't planning on doing anything outside anyhow. I will miss having the door open.

Heidi and Gary are taking the three boys to Toledo on Sunday - there is some kind of dinosaur thingy going on. Lots of dinosaurs - you are able to interact with them. http://www.discoverthedinosaurs.com/

Creamy Chicken Pesto Penne with Broccoli

Author: Heidi | foodiecrusheats.com 
SERVES: SERVES 8-10

Ingredients

6 boneless, skinless chicken thighs
kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 pound penne pasta noodles
2 cups small-cut broccoli florets
1 tablespoon butter 
4 cloves garlic, pressed or mined
1 medium red bell pepper, about 1cup diced
2½ cups Almond Breeze Almondmilk Cashewmilk Original Unsweetened
5 tablespoons flour
1 4 to 5 ounce jar basil pesto
Grated Parmesan cheese for garnish if desired
Fresh basil leaves for garnish

Instructions

1. Trim the chicken thighs of any extra fat and season both sides with kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper.

2. Add 1 tablespoon of olive oil to a 10-inch skillet and heat over medium high heat. Add the chicken breasts (you may need to cook in batches with the additional tablespoon of olive oil) being sure not to crowd the chicken. Cook on each side for 5 minutes or until golden brown on each side. Transfer to a platter to rest. Wipe out the skillet and save to cook the creamy sauce in.

3. Meanwhile, bring a large stock pot of water to a boil and season generously with kosher salt. Add the pasta noodles and cook according to the package directions or until al dente. Use a slotted spoon to transfer the noodles to a colander to drain and reserve the pasta cooking water in the pasta cooking pot. Add the broccoli to the pasta water and cook for 1 minute, then drain over the pasta noodles and transfer to a large bowl.

4. Melt the butter in the reserved skillet over medium heat. Add the garlic and cook, stirring constantly, for 30 seconds or until fragrant.

5. Add the red bell pepper and cook for another 3-4 minutes or until the pepper begins to soften.

6. Stir in 2 cups of the almond cashew milk, reserving ½ cup to put in a glass jar fitted with a lid.

7. Raise the heat to medium high, and cook, stirring often, until the milk reduces by one third.

8. Add the flour to the jar containing the remaining ½ cup almond milk, cover with a tight fitting lid, and shake well to combine. Pour into the skillet and stir into the almond milk mixture, then cook until the sauce thickens and coats the back of a spoon.

9. Stir the jar of pesto sauce into the cream mixture until well combined, and season with kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste.

10. Pour the sauce over the pasta noodles and stir to combine.

11. Slice the chicken breasts into strips and top over the pasta. Garnish with Parmesan cheese and fresh basil if desired.

http://www.foodiecrush.com/creamy-chicken-penne-pesto-broccoli/

Sweet Potato - Yam Hash

Pan fried potatoes with fried eggs were a go-to for a quick dinner (fast food) when I was growing up. Maybe that is why, when I saw a version of fried sweet potatoes with eggs, I knew I'd have to try it. Whether you call these yams or sweet potatoes depends on where you live.

Serves 2 - 4

Ingredients:
2 - 3 yams, peeled and cubed small (1 - 1 1/2 cups per person)
2 Tbsp olive oil
salt, pepper and garlic powder to taste
6 cups baby kale or spinach
3 - 5 eggs ( 1 - 2 per person)

Method:

1. In cast iron or Pyrex pan, mix cubed yams with olive oil and season. Roast at 400 F for about 20 minutes, until soft.

2. In the meantime, blanch kale or spinach just to soften.

3. When potatoes are done, stir in the kale or spinach, form little nests and top with eggs.

4. Return to oven for about 10 - 12 minutes until egg whites are done.

Note: I like to cover with foil or lid for the last few minutes. We prefer soft eggs for an easy hash mix. Bake longer if you like them more done. Season with salt and pepper and serve.

Note: Another option is to fry the eggs in a separate pan, to your liking, and serve on top or alongside. Can be served, as is, for brunch or with a meatloaf for dinner.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/04/sweet-potato-yam-hash.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Rootbeer Pulled Pork
The Ingredients.
serves 6 (adult-size servings)
2 pounds boneless pork shoulder roast (butt)
1 large yellow onion, sliced in rings
1-2 tablespoons Tabasco sauce (start with 1, then season to taste after cooking and tasting)
1 cup chili sauce* (near ketchup in the grocery aisle.)
2 cups root beer
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
6 hamburger buns or soft rolls 
*Homemade version of chili sauce: 1 cup ketchup, 1 tablespoon brown sugar, 1/2 tsp allspice, 1/4 tsp ginger, 1 tsp chili powder---it's not identical, but pretty darn close]]
The Directions.
Use a 4-quart slow cooker. A 6-quart is fine, but your meat will cook faster.
1. Put the meat into your pot, and add sliced onion. 
2. Top with Tabasco sauce, chili sauce, root beer, and vanilla. 
3. Cover and cook on low for about 8 hours, or until pork shreds easily with a fork. 
Note: I plopped my pork in fully frozen, and it took 10 hours on low to be shreddy.
4. Serve over rice, or on toasted breads or buns. 
http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2011/03/slow-cooker-rootbeer-pulled-pork-recipe.html
When I was in college a bunch of us would get together to go to Fort Wayne (40 miles away) with the express reason being to go to Friches Big Boy for Strawberry Pie. The following recipe is pretty much what their pie was like. Well worth the hour drive, usually in the wee hours, and then drive back for a few hours' sleep and up for a 7:30 class.
STRAWBERRY PIE

Author: Michelle | browneyedbaker.com 
PREP: 1 hour 30 minutes
COOK: 25 minutes
TOTAL: 6 hours
YIELD: 8 to 10 servings

INGREDIENTS:

For the Baked Pie Shell

1¼ cups (177 grams) all-purpose flour, divided 
1 tablespoon granulated sugar
½ teaspoon salt
6 tablespoons (85 grams) cold unsalted butter, cut into ¼-inch slices
¼ cup (46 grams) chilled solid vegetable shortening, cut into 2 pieces
2 tablespoons vodka, cold
2 tablespoons ice water

For the Filling

4 pints (about 3 pounds) fresh strawberries, gently rinsed and dried, hulled
¾ cup granulated sugar
2 tablespoons cornstarch
1½ teaspoons Sure-Jell for low-sugar recipes (the pink box)
Pinch of salt
1 tablespoon lemon juice

For the Whipped Cream

1 cup (120 ml) heavy cream
½ cup granulated sugar
½ teaspoon vanilla extract

DIRECTIONS:

Make the Baked Pie Shell:

1. Process ¾ cups of the flour, the sugar and salt together in a food processor until combined, about 2 one-second pulses.

2. Add the butter and shortening and process until a homogenous dough just starts to collect in uneven clumps, about 7 to 10 seconds 
Note: The dough will resemble cottage cheese curds with some very small pieces of butter remaining, but there should be no uncoated flour.

3. Scrape down the sides and bottom of the bowl with a rubber spatula and redistribute the dough evenly around the bowl.

4. Add the remaining ½ cup flour and pulse until the mixture is evenly distributed around the bowl and the mass of dough has been broken up, 4 to 6 quick pulses.

5. Empty the mixture into a medium bowl.

6. Sprinkle the vodka and water over the mixture. With a rubber spatula, use a folding motion to mix, pressing down on the dough until it is slightly tacky and sticks together. Flatten the dough into a 4-inch disk, wrap in plastic wrap and refrigerate at least 45 minutes, or up to 2 days.

7. Adjust oven rack to lowest position, place rimmed baking sheet on oven rack, and heat oven to 425 degrees.

8. Remove the dough from the refrigerator and roll out on a generously floured (up to ¼ cup) work surface to a 12-inch circle.

9. Roll the dough loosely around a rolling pin and unroll into a 9-inch pie plate, leaving at least a 1-inch overhang on each side.

10. Working around the circumference, ease the dough into the plate by gently lifting edge of the dough with one hand while pressing into the plate bottom with other hand. Leave the overhanging dough in place; refrigerate until the dough is firm, about 30 minutes.

11. Trim the overhanging dough to ½ inch beyond the lip of the pie plate.

12. Fold the overhang under itself; the folded edge should be flush with edge of pie plate. Flute the dough or press the tines of a fork against dough to flatten it against the rim of pie plate. Refrigerate the dough-lined plate until firm, about 15 minutes. Proceed with pie recipe as directed.

13. Remove pie pan from refrigerator, line crust with foil, and fill with pie weights or pennies. Bake for 15 minutes. Remove foil and weights, rotate plate, and bake for 5 to 10 minutes additional minutes until crust is golden brown and crisp. Place on a wire rack to cool completely before filling.

Make the Filling:

1. Select 6 ounces of misshapen, underripe, or otherwise unattractive berries, halving those that are large. You should have about 1½ cups.

2. In food processor, process berries to smooth puree, 20 to 30 seconds, scraping down bowl as needed. You should have about ¾ cup puree.

3. Whisk sugar, cornstarch, Sure-Jell, and salt in medium saucepan.

4. Stir in berry puree, making sure to scrape corners of pan.

5. Cook over medium-high heat, stirring constantly with heatproof rubber spatula, and bring to full boil. Boil, scraping bottom and sides of pan to prevent scorching, for 2 minutes to ensure that cornstarch is fully cooked (mixture will appear frothy when it first reaches boil, then will darken and thicken with further cooking). Transfer to large bowl and stir in lemon juice. Let cool to room temperature.

6. Meanwhile, pick over remaining berries and measure out 2 pounds of most attractive ones; halve only extra-large berries.

7. Add berries to bowl with glaze and fold gently with rubber spatula until berries are evenly coated.

8. Scoop berries into pie shell, piling into mound. If any cut sides face up on top, turn them face down. If necessary, rearrange berries so that holes are filled and mound looks attractive.

9. Refrigerate pie until chilled, about 2 hours. Serve within 5 hours of chilling.

Make the Whipped Cream:

1. Using an electric mixer, whisk together the heavy cream, sugar and vanilla on low speed until stiff peaks form.

2. Increase to medium speed and whip until thick.

3. Pipe onto pie or serve dolloped on top.

Note: Vodka is essential in this particular pie crust recipe and cannot be substituted with more water. If you do not have vodka, use another 80-proof liquor.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/fresh-strawberry-pie-recipe/

Individual Pot Pies

These freeze well so make some extra for meals later in the month!

Ingredients:

2 (5 oz.) Cans - Chunk Light Tuna in Water, drained
1 package (10 oz.) refrigerated pie crusts
1 package (12 oz.) frozen peas and carrots, thawed and drained
1⁄2 cup chopped onion
1 can (10 3⁄4 oz.) cream of mushroom soup (reduced sodium or fat is fine)
1⁄3 cup milk
1 tsp. dried thyme
Salt and pepper to taste
4 individual foil pie plates or ramekins

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350°F.

1. Unroll 1 pie crust from package and cut into 4 equal pieces.

2. Form each into a ball and reroll into a circle.

3. Line each pie plate or ramekin with the crust.

4. Cover with a towel until ready to cover the pies.

5. In a medium bowl, combine remaining ingredients and mix well.

6.Divide tuna mixture among the 4 individual pies.

7. Top with second crust and crimp edges to seal.

8. Cut slits in the top crust to vent.

9. Place on baking sheet and bake for 30 - 35 minutes, until crust is golden brown.

http://starkist.com/recipes/individual-pot-pies

Everyday Turmeric Smoothie

This is my version of a "golden smoothie" with simple, nutritious ingredients. The fruit and spices play beautifully off of one another, and the touch of full-fat coconut milk helps to maximize absorption of fat-solutble turmeric. Don't be tempted to omit the black pepper. It can increase the benefits of turmeric by 2000%!

Author: Alisa Fleming | godairyfree.com
Serves: 1 serving

Ingredients

1 frozen ripe banana, broken into chunks (can sub ¾ cup frozen mango chunks)
½ to 1 cup dairy-free unsweetened coconut milk beverage (I use So Delicious)
2 tablespoons coconut milk (I use So Delicious
¼ to ½ teaspoon vanilla extract (I use alcohol-free)
½ teaspoon ground turmeric
⅛ teaspoon ground ginger
⅛ teaspoon ground cinnamon
Pinch salt
Pinch black pepper
3 to 5 drops pure stevia or your favorite sweetener, to taste

Instructions

1. Place the frozen fruit, ½ cup milk beverage, coconut milk, vanilla (to taste), turmeric, ginger, cinnamon, salt, and pepper in your blender and puree until smooth.

2. Blend in sweetener, to taste, and more milk beverage to thin, if desired.

http://www.godairyfree.org/recipes/turmeric-smoothie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

These 7 Herbs and Spices Can Save Your Skin

Author: Grace Gold| everydayhealth.com

1 / 8 Solve Your Skin Problems With Food
Spices may play an essential role in your favorite recipes (or maybe they just make you 
think of a certain favorite girl group), but these natural wonders can also be secret 
ingredients in your skin care regimen. Many spices contain high levels of antioxidants, 
anti-inflammatory agents, and nutrients your skin and hair need to look healthy.
Read on to learn how herbs and spices can fight wrinkles, soothe redness, and keep 
your skin glowing.

2 / 8 Chamomile to Calm Beard Burn
Few of us can resist a man with sexy five o'clock shadow, but a steamy make-out session can leave you with beard burn - patches of redness, flaking, itching, and general irritation around the mouth, chin, and cheeks that resemble sunburn. Fortunately, nature's most soothing herbal leaf can heal distressed skin quickly. "Chamomile is a natural anti-inflammatory, with the power to reduce redness, itchiness, and swelling, and it's a great alternative to cortisone," says Jessica Wu, MD, a clinical associate professor of dermatology at the University of Southern California medical school.
To treat beard burn, steep a chamomile tea bag in boiling water for two to three minutes to release the anti-inflammatory enzymes, then place the tea bag in a small container in your fridge. Once the tea bag is cold, apply it directly to red, irritated patches on your face for instant relief.

3 / 8 Cinnamon for a Glowing Complexion
Cinnamon adds a kick to cookies and hot drinks, but it's also packed with antioxidants - substances that fight skin damage. "Cinnamon has more antioxidant value than half a cup of blueberries," says nutritionist Keri Glassman, the author of The O2 Diet. For an easy antioxidant boost, sprinkle half a teaspoon of cinnamon on your coffee grounds before brewing.
To ensure you're using the most potent spices, says Glassman, discard bottles that are more than two years old; also, store spices in a dark cupboard, because heat from the stove and sunlight will decrease their potency

4 / 8 Garlic for Healthy Hair
While garlic may be killer for your breath, it's a lifesaver for thin hair. Your hair follicle needs nutrients to produce thick, healthy hair. When you aren't eating the right ones, your hair pays the price. Foods that are high in cysteine, an amino acid found in garlic, can help reinvigorate your follicles, says Dr. Wu. "Cysteine molecules are linked together in a strong sequence of disulfide bonds," she explains, "which gives your hair its strength."

5 / 8 Green Tea for Sun Protection
Here's one more reason to go green: Green tea has a high concentration of catechins, which have strong anti-inflammatory, antioxidant, and anti-aging effects on skin. Says Wu, "Topical green tea can also help thicken the epidermis, speed the healing of wounds, and inhibit an enzyme in your skin that causes uneven pigmentation, which means fewer sun spots."
Studies have shown that using a lotion or serum containing green tea 30 minutes before going out in the sun can reduce DNA damage and the risk of sunburn. "If you're going to be outside for several hours and won't be able to reapply sunscreen as diligently as you'd like," says Wu, "then applying green tea on top of your sunscreen before you go out is a great idea."

6 / 8 Hot Peppers to Fight Wrinkles
Hot peppers like chili, paprika, cayenne, and jalapeño do more than put your taste buds on alert - they also defend your skin. "Vitamins A and C in peppers help combat free radicals, preventing the breakdown of collagen to maintain the integrity of our skin," says Marti Wolfson, the culinary director at Blum Center for Health in Rye Brook, N.Y. The colorful peppers also contain capsaicin, which acts like a sunscreen to shield skin from damage caused by UV rays.
You have to ingest peppers to enjoy their regenerative powers, though, as the capsaicin that works wonders for skin internally will burn if applied topically. Says Wolfson, "Hot peppers are so easy to add to any dish: Try jalapeño or cayenne in guacamole, and chili peppers in curry sauce. You can also make a rub for fish or chicken with paprika."

7 / 8 Red Clover to Ease Eczema
Medicinal herbalists have long used red clover to help soothe the red, scaly, and maddeningly itchy patches of skin that plague eczema sufferers. "Herbs like red clover help eliminate toxins in the bloodstream that appear to trigger inflammation," says Liz Earle, a holistic skin expert who herself suffers from eczema.
According to the University of Maryland Medical Center's health reference library, red clover can be ingested as a tea or applied topically. If you're going to drink the tea, steep one to two teaspoons of dried flowers in hot water for half an hour, and sip two to three cups daily to reap the benefits. If you want to take red clover as a supplement, 40 to 160 mg per day is recommended. Ointments are also available that contain 10 to 15 percent red clover flower.

8 / 8 Turmeric to Reduce Inflammation
Turmeric has been used in India for thousands of years; the herb has powerful anti-inflammatory benefits because of its high concentration of the antioxidant curcumin. Research has shown that curcumin may also help fight melanoma when the affected skin is treated topically with turmeric. "Curcumin inhibits angiogenesis, which is the growth of blood vessels," explains Susan Blum, MD, an integrative medical practitioner at Blum Center for Health. "A lot of cancer research is focused on 'starving' the cancer cells, and curcumin appears to be a potent inhibitor of tumor activity in animal studies."
Add turmeric to deviled eggs, pasta, and potato salads, as well as hearty savory soups, chili, and brown rice. Mixed with ginger, it also makes a tasty tea.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/beauty-pictures/these-herbs-and-spices-can-save-your-skin.aspx?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthBeauty_20170419#01

Southwestern Quinoa Stuffed Bell Peppers

Southwestern Quinoa Stuffed Bell Peppers is a Tex Mex flavored healthy meatless entree recipe that's full of protein, vegetables, and grains. In this meatless recipe, it's so hearty and filling you won't miss the meat. However, you can easily add 1 pound ground beef or ground turkey.

Author: Paula | callmepms.com

Ingredients

1 cup quinoa, rinsed and drained
1 - 15 ounce can black beans, rinsed and drained
1 - 15 ounce can fired roasted diced tomatoes
1/2 cup diced onion
4 large red bell peppers
1/2 cup shredded cheese, any flavor
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon garlic powder
2 cups water
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper

Instructions

Prepare quinoa per the box instructions.

1. While quinoa is cooking, prepare the peppers. Rinse and cut the tops off the peppers and remove the seeds. Discard the top.

2. Line a pan with foil or grease the bottom of a pan with vegetable oil or butter.

3. Place the bell peppers in pan.

4. Mix cooked quinoa with black beans, tomatoes, onion, cumin, garlic powder, salt, and pepper. Stir to combine.

5. Stuff the peppers with quinoa mixture.

6. Top with cheese.

7. Bake at 350 degrees F for 30 minutes.

8. Serve hot.

http://www.callmepmc.com/

Orange Chili Grilled Chicken

INGREDIENTS:

2 lb boneless skinless chicken tenders
1 cup sweet chili sauce
1/3 cup honey
1/3 cup orange juice

INSTRUCTIONS:

1. Whisk together chili sauce, honey and orange juice.

2. Reserve 1/4 cup for basting.

3. Pour remaining marinade over chicken. Marinate in the refrigerator at least 30 minutes up to a few hours.

4. Remove chicken from marinade.

5. Grill until done, about 5 minutes per side.

6. Brush chicken with reserved sauce on each side and cook for an additional minute on each side.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2017/04/orange-chili-grilled-chicken.html

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Summary of 14th April, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc. refer back to last week's Tea Partyhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/t-463195-1.html#10665653

*Flokrejci's* sciatica is playing up thus slowing her down.

There has been a person walking round near *Tami's* place randomly shooting people. 'Only' shot one person (he has since been stopped though I can't remember how!), there have also been a couple of other shootings recently near her as well. Also her DIL's nephew was hit by a car recently- had an overnight in hospital but seems to be OK. Sounds like the driver was at fault having failed to stop at a stop sign.

*Marianne* has swelling in her feet- maybe be cardiac. She is being closely watched by the nurse and is likely to be referred to a cardiologist.

*Sassafras* is awaiting results (due Friday afternoon) though they are unlikely to confirm Lupus as they will probably require specialist involvement if it looks likely.

*Dreamweaver* looks like having the wound vac for a couple of months.

Bella has again needed to go to hospital- for a replacement tube for her intravenous medications. Immediate outcome is positive

*Budasha* is having removal of a skin lesion Friday morning. She is home now, all went well.

*Sorlenna* and Bub have no appointments for at least a week, after a period of numerous appointments each week- his eye is looking good.

*Gagesmom* has been having computer problems, has a new tablet.

PHOTOS
2 - *Nursenikki* - Baby blanket
6 - *Bonnie * - Bears
7 - *Sugarsugar * - Easter card
14 - *Bonnie* - Snow
18 - *Sassafras* - Desert flowers
19 - *Kate* - Top & knitted rabbit
26 - *Kate* - Easter card
27 - *Pacer* - Matthew's completed drawing/The artist at work!
29 - *Pacer* - Matthew's Easter egg
32 - *Designer* - Water colours
32 - *Bonnie* - Sweet buns
33 - *Fan * - Jumper pattern & yarn
39 - *Kehinkle* - Crochet egg cosies & bunnies
42 - *Swedenme* - Car boot sale/Bargain books & buttons
45 - *Kehinkle* - Star blanket / 100% merino yarn
45 - *Fan* - Progress on jumper
47 - *Sharon* - Garden pool
54 - *Darowil* - Elizabeth wearing new cardigan
56 - *Kate* - Caitlin's monitor
58 - *Kehinkle* - Star blanket
58 - *Nursenikki* - Wedding shawl yarn
68 - *Nursenikki* - Baby blanket completed!
70 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Jackilou
82 - *Swedenme* - Cat buttons / Sunshine dress
86 - *Nursenikki* - Shawl begun!
97 - *Pacer* - Matthew's framed drawings
98 - *Rookie* - DD's new kitchen
113 - *Rookie* - DD's new bathroom.

RECIPES

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1, 19, 32, 67, 81 and 100 *

CRAFTS
8 - *Sorlenna* - The zipper pouch (links)
19 - *Sam* - Colourful cat fabric (link)
21 - *Kiwifrau* - Crochet patterns that look like knitting (link)
24 - *Bonnie* - More cat fabric (link)
59 - *Nursenikki* - EZ 100th Anniversary Hearts Half-Circle (link)
94 - *Bonnie* - Cable Creatures Knitting Patterns
114 - *Swedenme* - Troublesome Drops Pattern.

OTHERS
21 - *Flyty1n* - Benefits of goats' cheese (link)
61 - *Bonnie * - Funny


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, page one.
Thank you Sam and ladies.
Up most of night so Maya and I walked in cool of morning. Awaiting visit with Iresha tonight.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, glad you saw doctor. I think you put wrong link to next weeks KTP. This link says 115 pages.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, never mind I'm confused from being up most of night.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joining this week's--just finished reading the other one. Glad you like the new doc, Sam, and I hope you have a good relationship with him in the future. That's the thing that impressed me about my doc most--she sat down and actually took the time to talk to me. It makes such a difference.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds like your new doctor wants to give you a good going over which is a good thing. Today's doctor no longer dresses like we think they should. They dress for comfort which is probably okay. The doctor I had today was all in white scrubs because of the surgery. I understand about the computer entries. It's a pain. I always feel that I can't say much because he's so busy entering stuff and I don't know if I should keep my mouth shut or keep talking. At least your doctor didn't rush you out. 

I'm going to read from the beginning now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam , ladies . Glad you got a new doctor Sam hope he is OK once you get used to him . My doctors are a group of doctors , you can either see any doctor or stick with the same one , I don't go that often for myself so I will see whoever is available , but I think if I had an on going problem I would see the same GP
I've got a problem with disappearing yarn .I know I had a ball of pale blue yarn but I cannot find it anywhere . I have a set of drawers were I keep everything and it's just not there . I was all set to knit a onesie I had an idea for and it has to be this colour . I even looked under the bed , so I started something else on the theory that once I stop looking for it I will find it , hasn't worked so far 
I'm going to knit my first proper toy this week , it only takes oddments of yarn and I've got a few of them so wish me luck , the knitting isn't a problem but the stuffing is


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> These 7 Herbs and Spices Can Save Your Skin
> 
> Author: Grace Gold| everydayhealth.com
> 
> ...


Some really good info about herbs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Summary of 14th April, 2017 by Darowil
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc. refer back to last week's Tea Partyhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/t-463195-1.html#10665653
> 
> ...


Julie, thanks for stepping in for Darowil while she's out gadding about (lucky lady :sm24


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam , ladies . Glad you got a new doctor Sam hope he is OK once you get used to him . My doctors are a group of doctors , you can either see any doctor or stick with the same one , I don't go that often for myself so I will see whoever is available , but I think if I had an on going problem I would see the same GP
> I've got a problem with disappearing yarn .I know I had a ball of pale blue yarn but I cannot find it anywhere . I have a set of drawers were I keep everything and it's just not there . I was all set to knit a onesie I had an idea for and it has to be this colour . I even looked under the bed , so I started something else on the theory that once I stop looking for it I will find it , hasn't worked so far
> I'm going to knit my first proper toy this week , it only takes oddments of yarn and I've got a few of them so wish me luck , the knitting isn't a problem but the stuffing is


Do you think maybe Mishka took off with the ball of yarn?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Do you think maybe Mishka took off with the ball of yarn?


No I can't blame her she never touches anything that's not hers unless it's tissue those she will shred to pieces , it will turn up


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for stepping in for Margaret.
Kate, thanks for summary.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Another page full of recipes Sam you're determined to fatten us up (more), thanks for getting us started on yet another week and thanks Julie for standing in for Kate. The information about herbs is interesting, I know several people taking turmeric to help ease arthritis and they swear by it. 
I'm glad you liked your new doctor Sam, it sounds like he's doing plenty of baseline tests for you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just thought I'd see what everyone had going on and saw the new TP! Thanks Sam and ladies for getting us started on the new week!


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello all.
Been managing to keep up with reading but not saying anything on here.
Am continuing to keep up with my knitting and crocheting, just not photographing and posting - will get to it. All items still here because are Christmas gifts.
I know I have missed birthdays and anniversaries - congratulations to all.
Matthew's pictures are great, I will be watching when voting takes place Mary.
Prayers for those in need and hugs to all.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanking the summary ladies for their job well done.
Also thanks for the recipes Sam. This week's chicken pesto sound good, will try it but likely with another type of pasta.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, thanks for stepping in for Darowil while she's out gadding about (lucky lady :sm24


I think CRAFT has struck, Liz! It's Kate who is off in Glasgow with her old workmates, for the weekend. LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Joy in Mojave, and Angela!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just realized looking at the summary that I meant to post this picture and forgot! This is the purse for my BFF for her birthday next month. I plan to make one for me as well but want to redo the straps as I put them in the wrong place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized looking at the summary that I meant to post this picture and forgot! This is the purse for my BFF for her birthday next month. I plan to make one for me as well but want to redo the straps as I put them in the wrong place.


That is fabulous, Sorlenna!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Sam for starting us again. Some interesting recipes & the info on the herbs is really good. I hope you come to like your new doctor.
Julie, thanks for posting the summaries while Kate is off galivanting????I hope she's having a great time.

I've got all the floors washed, just waiting on them to dry so I can put all the furniture back where it belongs.
DH went with a neighbor to look at a new sprayer so I don't have to worry about making him supper????Just have to think of something to make just for me


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely material. like the bag. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I just realized looking at the summary that I meant to post this picture and forgot! This is the purse for my BFF for her birthday next month. I plan to make one for me as well but want to redo the straps as I put them in the wrong place.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized looking at the summary that I meant to post this picture and forgot! This is the purse for my BFF for her birthday next month. I plan to make one for me as well but want to redo the straps as I put them in the wrong place.


That's so pretty, love the fabric! Did you have a pattern? Or just make it up as you went? I have some fabric I want to make bags from

What did you call the fabric? I may go in search of some


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Sam for starting us again. Some interesting recipes & the info on the herbs is really good. I hope you come to like your new doctor.
> Julie, thanks for posting the summaries while Kate is off galivanting????I hope she's having a great time.
> 
> I've got all the floors washed, just waiting on them to dry so I can put all the furniture back where it belongs.
> DH went with a neighbor to look at a new sprayer so I don't have to worry about making him supper????Just have to think of something to make just for me


My pleasure, Bonnie- Sam nearly caught me out- he was a fraction early!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so pretty, love the fabric! Did you have a pattern? Or just make it up as you went? I have some fabric I want to make bags from
> 
> What did you call the fabric? I may go in search of some


The fabric really makes it--it's van Gogh's _Starry Night_, my favorite painting in the world (and BFF's favorite artist also). I just cut two rectangles of fabric and two of lining and followed the Missouri Star Quilt tutorials--one for making a purse and one for putting in the zipper (I added the straps when I sewed the lining to the front and back and then did the zipper). I got the fabric at Joann's but they didn't have much left when I just happened to stumble on it. As soon as I saw it, I knew it would be perfect for us!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized looking at the summary that I meant to post this picture and forgot! This is the purse for my BFF for her birthday next month. I plan to make one for me as well but want to redo the straps as I put them in the wrong place.


That is beautiful Sorlenna. I love the fabric colours.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam , ladies . Glad you got a new doctor Sam hope he is OK once you get used to him . My doctors are a group of doctors , you can either see any doctor or stick with the same one , I don't go that often for myself so I will see whoever is available , but I think if I had an on going problem I would see the same GP
> I've got a problem with disappearing yarn .I know I had a ball of pale blue yarn but I cannot find it anywhere . I have a set of drawers were I keep everything and it's just not there . I was all set to knit a onesie I had an idea for and it has to be this colour . I even looked under the bed , so I started something else on the theory that once I stop looking for it I will find it , hasn't worked so far
> I'm going to knit my first proper toy this week , it only takes oddments of yarn and I've got a few of them so wish me luck , the knitting isn't a problem but the stuffing is


Just an idea on the stuffing, what do you do with all the tails that are removed from various projects? I have a friend who gathers them up, from her own work and others, and uses them to stuff balls she makes for charity. Certainly less expensive than buying toy filling. Other idea that is popular amongst crafty friends is to buy new cheap pillows, same filling and less than half the cost of hobby fill.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The purse looks lovely Sorlenna; I like the placement you've achieved.

Want to comment to Rookie that her DD's bathroom looks really fresh and nice. She did do a nice job painting the table/cabinet too.


Sorlenna said:


> I just realized looking at the summary that I meant to post this picture and forgot! This is the purse for my BFF for her birthday next month. I plan to make one for me as well but want to redo the straps as I put them in the wrong place.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The purse looks lovely Sorlenna; I like the placement you've achieved.
> 
> Want to comment to Rookie that her DD's bathroom looks really fresh and nice. She did do a nice job painting the table/cabinet too.


I'll see it in person tomorrow. We'll put up the towels, mirror, etc.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized looking at the summary that I meant to post this picture and forgot! This is the purse for my BFF for her birthday next month. I plan to make one for me as well but want to redo the straps as I put them in the wrong place.


The bag is beautiful! I got to see the real one the year I lived in Alabama. It was brought with one other Van Gogh to the High Museum in Atlanta for a special exhibit. Thrilling!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, thanks for stepping in for Darowil while she's out gadding about (lucky lady :sm24


Not me gadding about- that is Kate. I just don't like getting up for 6.30am! Was actually almost awake then today, but not up.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all. Glad to be back with fresh data. Such a pain to run out. Oh well. See his we go this month 

Sam, doc B sounds like great doc. Docs who listen are a great find. Will be interested in how this goes.

Have finished a small wreath for a elderly friend for ANZAC Day. Will post after Tuesday as will get a pic of her with it at service.

Today, while dodging rain, will be working on bike trailer. The tubes have moved in the rims and need to be put back so valves can be accessed to put air in. Valves currently at an angle that I cannot put pump on. Then, after DM brings over bag of crochet top towels, will pack it ready for early start in morning. Will also be checking dimensions of lifts at train station to see whether I can tow with scooter or if I need golf up bike. Think it will be foldup bike.

Back later


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized looking at the summary that I meant to post this picture and forgot! This is the purse for my BFF for her birthday next month. I plan to make one for me as well but want to redo the straps as I put them in the wrong place.


Looks good. Where do you want the straps? They look fine-though looks can be deceiving.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just an idea on the stuffing, what do you do with all the tails that are removed from various projects? I have a friend who gathers them up, from her own work and others, and uses them to stuff balls she makes for charity. Certainly less expensive than buying toy filling. Other idea that is popular amongst crafty friends is to buy new cheap pillows, same filling and less than half the cost of hobby fill.


I keep my yarn ends (any wool should be superwash only) and use that sometimes. I do have loads of stuffing for now- but it may last as something I thought was smallish is big. So if I make them all I will need more!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Quick note

Sorlenna, beautiful bag.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, thanks for stepping in for Darowil while she's out gadding about (lucky lady :sm24


Not her that's gadding about, it' me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

While I'm not gadding about I will be away most of the day. 
Picking up a brother from the airport, then we will have a late breakfast/early lunch. While he was in Adelaide we used to take each other out for our birthdays and have Roti Chanai dan Kopi Susu. Chicken curry with a lovely flaky bread and coffee made with Condensed milk. A typical Malaysian breakfast I believe. So we are celebrating our birthdays. (I went and had some on his birthday so I could send him a photo of it).
And then after that I am off to the football. 
Tomorrow a family Afternoon Tea for my birthday and for the brother who is arriving this morning. The only one of us who currently doesn't live within about an hours driving.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like your new doctor wants to give you a good going over which is a good thing. Today's doctor no longer dresses like we think they should. They dress for comfort which is probably okay. The doctor I had today was all in white scrubs because of the surgery. I understand about the computer entries. It's a pain. I always feel that I can't say much because he's so busy entering stuff and I don't know if I should keep my mouth shut or keep talking. At least your doctor didn't rush you out.
> 
> I'm going to read from the beginning now.


It's great to look at your information from your home computer. I always look at my blood test results before I go to the dotor so I can consider questions I might want to ask.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam , ladies . Glad you got a new doctor Sam hope he is OK once you get used to him . My doctors are a group of doctors , you can either see any doctor or stick with the same one , I don't go that often for myself so I will see whoever is available , but I think if I had an on going problem I would see the same GP
> I've got a problem with disappearing yarn .I know I had a ball of pale blue yarn but I cannot find it anywhere . I have a set of drawers were I keep everything and it's just not there . I was all set to knit a onesie I had an idea for and it has to be this colour . I even looked under the bed , so I started something else on the theory that once I stop looking for it I will find it , hasn't worked so far
> I'm going to knit my first proper toy this week , it only takes oddments of yarn and I've got a few of them so wish me luck , the knitting isn't a problem but the stuffing is


The borrowers!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Summary of 14th April, 2017 by Darowil
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc. refer back to last week's Tea Partyhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/t-463195-1.html#10665653
> 
> ...


Thanks for the opening Sam and the always helpful summary, ladies! You all are wonderful to work so hard for us!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Quick note
> 
> Sorlenna, beautiful bag.


It sure is!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized looking at the summary that I meant to post this picture and forgot! This is the purse for my BFF for her birthday next month. I plan to make one for me as well but want to redo the straps as I put them in the wrong place.


That is lovely, Sorlenna!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> While I'm not gadding about I will be away most of the day.
> Picking up a brother from the airport, then we will have a late breakfast/early lunch. While he was in Adelaide we used to take each other out for our birthdays and have Roti Chanai dan Kopi Susu. Chicken curry with a lovely flaky bread and coffee made with Condensed milk. A typical Malaysian breakfast I believe. So we are celebrating our birthdays. (I went and had some on his birthday so I could send him a photo of it).
> And then after that I am off to the football.
> Tomorrow a family Afternoon Tea for my birthday and for the brother who is arriving this morning. The only one of us who currently doesn't live within about an hours driving.


Your birthday meal sounds fun and delicious! Enjoy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you Sam and ladies. 

Sam, I saw you were to see a new dr but miss that you seem to like him. Good to hear. Budasha I'm glad you have had the cyst removed and are doing well. I've forgotten what else I wanted to comment on from last week. Oh well. I'm got even have made page 1 this week !

Oops, page 4


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The fabric really makes it--it's van Gogh's _Starry Night_, my favorite painting in the world (and BFF's favorite artist also). I just cut two rectangles of fabric and two of lining and followed the Missouri Star Quilt tutorials--one for making a purse and one for putting in the zipper (I added the straps when I sewed the lining to the front and back and then did the zipper). I got the fabric at Joann's but they didn't have much left when I just happened to stumble on it. As soon as I saw it, I knew it would be perfect for us!


Thank you, I found some on eBay, m trying to talk myself out of if but it's soooo.... pretty????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SAM..... You are right about the computers... All the Dr.s and the hospital room, everything... but my GP still just talks to me and then goes to her office and makes her entries. I'm not a fan of all the medical portals to communicate with Dr. but it is nice to have access to records (and see all the mistakes).

One of my Dr.s sits (he has a bad back) and just seems to have all the time in the world. Most now are allotting 15 minutes per patient. As to the outfits, my lady Dr.s are in dresses and white coats. One of mom's guys was jeans, cowboy boots and extremely casual. Funny, he was also extremely good, didn't preach at her or talk to me instead and told her to keep on keeping on as it seems to have worked for 90+ years. Mom loved him, which is really saying something for her and Drs. She HATES them.

Be sure you check on that "Baby". That is what I was scheduled for but the "big belly" ruptured a few days before my appointment. It looked like I was shot and I probably lost 4-5 cups of gunk. That is why the new wound that is about 8 inches long by 2 deep?.... I look like a filleted fish. (At the time it ruptured, I was about that color grey as well!) If there is any pocket with fluid, it is easy to have infection. You do NOT want to do this. It is not fun. 

Some yummy recipes. Not sure I could do the smoothie, though it would be a good way to get all those spices down at once.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized looking at the summary that I meant to post this picture and forgot! This is the purse for my BFF for her birthday next month. I plan to make one for me as well but want to redo the straps as I put them in the wrong place.


Pretty!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi all. Just marking my place. Check in later


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yeah, page one.
> Thank you Sam and ladies.
> Up most of night so Maya and I walked in cool of morning. Awaiting visit with Iresha tonight.


We could have entertained each other. Darned wound vac alarm kept going off. Nothing like talking to tech people at 3:30 in the morning..... I had to see Dr. at 10:15 anyhow so had plenty of time to shower, wash hair, dress, do a little picking up. The best intentions to take a walk OUTSIDE were dashed when DD was here when we returned. She needed a CT scan near us so not worth driving back downtown. By the time she left, my eyes were "resting" on and off.

Wish I had your pretty scenery for walking.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Joining this week's--just finished reading the other one. Glad you like the new doc, Sam, and I hope you have a good relationship with him in the future. That's the thing that impressed me about my doc most--she sat down and actually took the time to talk to me. It makes such a difference.


I couldn't do all that reading so hope to stay current this week. Kate was kind enough to give me the page of your quilt picture. It is FANTASTIC! First, I love black and usually have a tiny bit in any I do. Second, love plaids and checks. Then there is the flock of birds in upper right hand corner..... and all those arrows making up squares... so much movement and interest. It really is a winner. I bow to you.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SAM..... You are right about the computers... All the Dr.s and the hospital room, everything... but my GP still just talks to me and then goes to her office and makes her entries. I'm not a fan of all the medical portals to communicate with Dr. but it is nice to have access to records (and see all the mistakes).
> 
> One of my Dr.s sits (he has a bad back) and just seems to have all the time in the world. Most now are allotting 15 minutes per patient. As to the outfits, my lady Dr.s are in dresses and white coats. One of mom's guys was jeans, cowboy boots and extremely casual. Funny, he was also extremely good, didn't preach at her or talk to me instead and told her to keep on keeping on as it seems to have worked for 90+ years. Mom loved him, which is really saying something for her and Drs. She HATES them.
> 
> ...


I hope the wound vac does its job & you heal up soon.
Some doctors here are quite casual & others wear dress clothes, just depends on the person. My current doctor wears dress shirts & jeans.
The one who delivered my last baby left coveralls & rubber boots at the delivery room door????????. He had a hobby farm & had been busy "farming"


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized looking at the summary that I meant to post this picture and forgot! This is the purse for my BFF for her birthday next month. I plan to make one for me as well but want to redo the straps as I put them in the wrong place.


Shows off the material really well. Nice work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just an idea on the stuffing, what do you do with all the tails that are removed from various projects? I have a friend who gathers them up, from her own work and others, and uses them to stuff balls she makes for charity. Certainly less expensive than buying toy filling. Other idea that is popular amongst crafty friends is to buy new cheap pillows, same filling and less than half the cost of hobby fill.


A little trick I use is to put any kind of stuffing inside a nylon knee high or piece of pantyhose. It keeps the stuffing from poking out through knitting.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Qthanks Sam and Julie for starting us off again. Didn't go to lunch today with Chris as he'd to help Jamie. He came for a couple of hours from 6 and Jamie was so much better that he walked over by himself and was talking away. He'd been able to talk to his boss too. This is great as he'd been unable to communicate with him other than texting for nearly 2 years. He's putting this down to the new routine Chris is getting him into. So glad it's working. 
I'd been into town to buy a couple of bits for upcoming holidays but wasn't able to get all I wanted. Never mind, it won't spoil things. Off to bed now. Goodnight all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam and summary ladies, thank you for the start to another week, I sure hope that this week things are a bit calmer, David will be home tonight and then he'll be leaving again about mid-morning on Sunday to head back Mary's way to Tekonsha, Mi, so it'll be a quick weekend I think, supposed to be rainy again tomorrow but about 10 degrees warmer. Poor little Gizmo looks so bedraggled, and I just had gotten him all combed out last night so he had no more mats left, oh well, what's one to do, you can't beat mother nature. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The purse looks lovely Sorlenna; I like the placement you've achieved.
> 
> Want to comment to Rookie that her DD's bathroom looks really fresh and nice. She did do a nice job painting the table/cabinet too.


DARN... I missed that picture too. That's what happens when you can't keep up. Gwen, I did see your post on my latest stay at the spa and appreciate the sympathy. I have had about all of this I can handle...... He really did try to get all the mesh out last summer but it was under the muscle and had lots of intertwined growth. This time, it was tricky because they were afraid some of it was attached to bowels. He better have it all out because I have no interest in going through this AGAIN!!!!

I'm having a fabulous day. After being up most of the night with the wound vac alarm going off constantly, the Dr. took it off for the week-end and I am not plugged in to the wall or carrying a ton on my shoulders. My skin can breath too. I am in heaven. I am really going to HATE Monday when it has to go back on but will do anything to speed up healing. He was a little more optimistic about getting it off by June than he was last week. Fingers and toes crossed.

Really worried about Marianne. I hesitate to call and disturb her if she is on bed rest. Rest is not a word in her vocabulary...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll see it in person tomorrow. We'll put up the towels, mirror, etc.


I thought it was the kitchen you were redoing. One thing leads to another.... What with your place and hers, you are quite the subcontractor.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DARN... I missed that picture too. That's what happens when you can't keep up. Gwen, I did see your post on my latest stay at the spa and appreciate the sympathy. I have had about all of this I can handle...... He really did try to get all the mesh out last summer but it was under the muscle and had lots of intertwined growth. This time, it was tricky because they were afraid some of it was attached to bowels. He better have it all out because I have no interest in going through this AGAIN!!!!
> 
> I'm having a fabulous day. After being up most of the night with the wound vac alarm going off constantly, the Dr. took it off for the week-end and I am not plugged in to the wall or carrying a ton on my shoulders. My skin can breath too. I am in heaven. I am really going to HATE Monday when it has to go back on but will do anything to speed up healing. He was a little more optimistic about getting it off by June than he was last week. Fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> Really worried about Marianne. I hesitate to call and disturb her if she is on bed rest. Rest is not a word in her vocabulary...


I am so glad to hear that your wound is healing better, and you get a free weekend. Just don't overdo. If you are healthy enough, we want to see you in June!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> The bag is beautiful! I got to see the real one the year I lived in Alabama. It was brought with one other Van Gogh to the High Museum in Atlanta for a special exhibit. Thrilling!!!


I've seen some originals but not that one...on my bucket list for sure!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thank you, I found some on eBay, m trying to talk myself out of if but it's soooo.... pretty????????


It felt like sacrilege to cut it! :sm23:



darowil said:


> Looks good. Where do you want the straps? They look fine-though looks can be deceiving.


This one's done--it is the other (the one for me) that I will redo the straps so they are like this one. I took them out (which also meant taking out the zipper) and hope to finish it this weekend so I can carry it! I just can't post a picture on facebook yet.

Thanks to all for your lovely comments! I'm very happy with how it came out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I couldn't do all that reading so hope to stay current this week. Kate was kind enough to give me the page of your quilt picture. It is FANTASTIC! First, I love black and usually have a tiny bit in any I do. Second, love plaids and checks. Then there is the flock of birds in upper right hand corner..... and all those arrows making up squares... so much movement and interest. It really is a winner. I bow to you.....


Thank you so much! The arrows are made by putting a triangle on each corner of a 9-patch--that's all it is--plus fabric placement. It's long been one of my favorite quilt tops, and I'm super happy it's done at last.

On pictures--if you click on "newest pictures" at the top of the KP page, it will give you snapshots of all recent postings, so you might be able to find the bath pic that way. I've used it lately to see so that I don't open all the other posts--saves a lot of time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DARN... I missed that picture too. That's what happens when you can't keep up. Gwen, I did see your post on my latest stay at the spa and appreciate the sympathy. I have had about all of this I can handle...... He really did try to get all the mesh out last summer but it was under the muscle and had lots of intertwined growth. This time, it was tricky because they were afraid some of it was attached to bowels. He better have it all out because I have no interest in going through this AGAIN!!!!
> 
> I'm having a fabulous day. After being up most of the night with the wound vac alarm going off constantly, the Dr. took it off for the week-end and I am not plugged in to the wall or carrying a ton on my shoulders. My skin can breath too. I am in heaven. I am really going to HATE Monday when it has to go back on but will do anything to speed up healing. He was a little more optimistic about getting it off by June than he was last week. Fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> Really worried about Marianne. I hesitate to call and disturb her if she is on bed rest. Rest is not a word in her vocabulary...


It's great they set you free for the weekend. Hope it heals some without the vac.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Do any of you read the Eve Duncan books by Iris Johansen? I've just been parked on the couch watching "The Killing Game " based on one of the books. It's quite good, lots of twists & turns


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> While I'm not gadding about I will be away most of the day.
> Picking up a brother from the airport, then we will have a late breakfast/early lunch. While he was in Adelaide we used to take each other out for our birthdays and have Roti Chanai dan Kopi Susu. Chicken curry with a lovely flaky bread and coffee made with Condensed milk. A typical Malaysian breakfast I believe. So we are celebrating our birthdays. (I went and had some on his birthday so I could send him a photo of it).
> And then after that I am off to the football.
> Tomorrow a family Afternoon Tea for my birthday and for the brother who is arriving this morning. The only one of us who currently doesn't live within about an hours driving.


Sounds like a great way to celebrate. Happy birthday all year long.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think CRAFT has struck, Liz! It's Kate who is off in Glasgow with her old workmates, for the weekend. LOL.


I'm not surprised. CRAFT strikes me often. Anyway, hope she's having a great time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized looking at the summary that I meant to post this picture and forgot! This is the purse for my BFF for her birthday next month. I plan to make one for me as well but want to redo the straps as I put them in the wrong place.


Lovely purse.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not me gadding about- that is Kate. I just don't like getting up for 6.30am! Was actually almost awake then today, but not up.


Don't you wish you were gadding about with Kate!!!! I'd like to be there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not her that's gadding about, it' me!


I'm really embarrassed. Everyone has told me and my face is red :sm12: :sm12: I still hope you're having a great time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the wound vac does its job & you heal up soon.
> Some doctors here are quite casual & others wear dress clothes, just depends on the person. My current doctor wears dress shirts & jeans.
> The one who delivered my last baby left coveralls & rubber boots at the delivery room door????????. He had a hobby farm & had been busy "farming"


Thanks, I hope so too. This can't be over soon enough for me. I am dreaming of a real bath in a couple of months...... (I think that last Dr. took Casual Friday to a new level!)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SAM..... You are right about the computers... All the Dr.s and the hospital room, everything... but my GP still just talks to me and then goes to her office and makes her entries. I'm not a fan of all the medical portals to communicate with Dr. but it is nice to have access to records (and see all the mistakes).
> 
> One of my Dr.s sits (he has a bad back) and just seems to have all the time in the world. Most now are allotting 15 minutes per patient. As to the outfits, my lady Dr.s are in dresses and white coats. One of mom's guys was jeans, cowboy boots and extremely casual. Funny, he was also extremely good, didn't preach at her or talk to me instead and told her to keep on keeping on as it seems to have worked for 90+ years. Mom loved him, which is really saying something for her and Drs. She HATES them.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have had a miserable time of it. Sure hope that you can get the wound cleaned up quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do any of you read the Eve Duncan books by Iris Johansen? I've just been parked on the couch watching "The Killing Game " based on one of the books. It's quite good, lots of twists & turns


I've read some of her books. Quite good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay, I'm off to bed. Really feel tired right now. Back tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad to hear that your wound is healing better, and you get a free weekend. Just don't overdo. If you are healthy enough, we want to see you in June!


Me too..... I FEEL fine... just wear out easily since I can't do much to build myself up right now. This is just such a gaping hole that I can't imagine it ever filling in but DH assures me it is looking better. Everyone is pleased with the progress... just a matter of time and I'm not the most patient. Wish I had a crystal ball.

Sorry to hear about the gunshots in your area. We had two young women out walking their dogs the other day, near a pond in the park and a couple of guys tried to rob them at gunpoint. This is a really nice neighborhood. Guess no place is really safe any more.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you so much! The arrows are made by putting a triangle on each corner of a 9-patch--that's all it is--plus fabric placement. It's long been one of my favorite quilt tops, and I'm super happy it's done at last.
> 
> On pictures--if you click on "newest pictures" at the top of the KP page, it will give you snapshots of all recent postings, so you might be able to find the bath pic that way. I've used it lately to see so that I don't open all the other posts--saves a lot of time.


Great tip.... I'll try it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too..... I FEEL fine... just wear out easily since I can't do much to build myself up right now. This is just such a gaping hole that I can't imagine it ever filling in but DH assures me it is looking better. Everyone is pleased with the progress... just a matter of time and I'm not the most patient. Wish I had a crystal ball.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the gunshots in your area. We had two young women out walking their dogs the other day, near a pond in the park and a couple of guys tried to rob them at gunpoint. This is a really nice neighborhood. Guess no place is really safe any more.


We are far enough from Cleveland that we don't usually get as much of it as they do there, but that one was scary with not knowing where he was. And then the same night there was one closer. Everyone was panicing and posting that it was the same guy. Of course, there is no such thing as a safe place anymore, and we are much more careful here than we used to be.

I am so glad you feel good. And take everyone's word that it is looking better. My crystal ball says you are going to be just fine! Take your time doing the little bit that you are allowed, and you will slowly build your strength back up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Don't have Lupus. She cut down on Lyrica and said no Facebook x two weeks. Need to cut down on stress caused by present political situation and DH's aging. So so happy. It was breaking my heart to think I couldn't go out in sun as nature is my sanctuary. I'll see her in two weeks. Thank everyone for their support.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, love the starry starry night purse!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't have Lupus. She cut down on Lyrica and said no Facebook x two weeks. Need to cut down on stress caused by present political situation and DH's aging. So so happy. It was breaking my heart to think I couldn't go out in sun as nature is my sanctuary. I'll see her in two weeks. Thank everyone for their support.


I am soooooo glad! I hate the political crap on Facebook. Hugs, and prayers continue.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, I would have loved your company. Do hope you can walk outside soon, it is so restorative. Hope there are no more complications with mesh. You certainly have gone through a very bad time with that. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami ????


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello everyone ! I've been trying to catch up, but I guess it's not to be. 
We had a few days with no little ones when our little man left. Then we were asked to do respite so had two little girls for a total of five days, but not all in a row. They were to be back for three more but we got a call saying they had two little boys for us to look after . A six month and a almost three year old. So life became busy ????.
We have had the little men for a month six month was crawling and starting to pull himself up. The almost three year old had a few sad things going on . He did not talk plain and no sentences at all. Had texture problems so getting him to eat or try food was aweful. All he would eat was toast with cheese whiz or peanut butter and Jam. For Easter he only tried the cranberries on his plate. Ended up giving him a peanut butter and jam sandwich. Sure did a lot of praying for the little curly haired man. The judge ordered him and him brother back home last Tuesday. I pray the Mom will get the little man help to eat nutritious and speech . I did set up a appointment to get his hearing checked. 
Another sweetheart that will have to deal with problems due to substance abuse during pregnancy. They don't understand the brain injury it can cause. It never goes away.
Better end this book as its making me sad.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I've been crocheting a little dress for my granddaughter . Was hopeing I would be done before Easter but the bunny is giving me a hard time ð¡ð°


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I thought it was the kitchen you were redoing. One thing leads to another.... What with your place and hers, you are quite the subcontractor.


The pipe that burst in the upstairs' bathroom soaked the wall all the way down to the basement and flooded the three floors (raised first floor, below grade family room and basement. Most of the damage was in the kitchen and 1/2 bath (shared wall but one floor apart).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't have Lupus. She cut down on Lyrica and said no Facebook x two weeks. Need to cut down on stress caused by present political situation and DH's aging. So so happy. It was breaking my heart to think I couldn't go out in sun as nature is my sanctuary. I'll see her in two weeks. Thank everyone for their support.


That's good news...enjoy communing with nature.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't have Lupus. She cut down on Lyrica and said no Facebook x two weeks. Need to cut down on stress caused by present political situation and DH's aging. So so happy. It was breaking my heart to think I couldn't go out in sun as nature is my sanctuary. I'll see her in two weeks. Thank everyone for their support.


Great news that you don't have Lupus. Stress can certainly make auto immune diseases worse so the stress you've been under can sure make your troubles worse. Hope you get feeling better soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm not surprised. CRAFT strikes me often. Anyway, hope she's having a great time.


Kate does seem to know how to have fun!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been trying to catch up, but I guess it's not to be.
> We had a few days with no little ones when our little man left. Then we were asked to do respite so had two little girls for a total of five days, but not all in a row. They were to be back for three more but we got a call saying they had two little boys for us to look after . A six month and a almost three year old. So life became busy ????.
> We have had the little men for a month six month was crawling and starting to pull himself up. The almost three year old had a few sad things going on . He did not talk plain and no sentences at all. Had texture problems so getting him to eat or try food was aweful. All he would eat was toast with cheese whiz or peanut butter and Jam. For Easter he only tried the cranberries on his plate. Ended up giving him a peanut butter and jam sandwich. Sure did a lot of praying for the little curly haired man. The judge ordered him and him brother back home last Tuesday. I pray the Mom will get the little man help to eat nutritious and speech . I did set up a appointment to get his hearing checked.
> Another sweetheart that will have to deal with problems due to substance abuse during pregnancy. They don't understand the brain injury it can cause. It never goes away.
> Better end this book as its making me sad.


You certainly keep busy, no wonder you don't have time to visit with us.

So many sad situations for these poor little ones. You are an angel to care for them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've been crocheting a little dress for my granddaughter . Was hopeing I would be done before Easter but the bunny is giving me a hard time ð¡ð°


That's really cute


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't have Lupus. She cut down on Lyrica and said no Facebook x two weeks. Need to cut down on stress caused by present political situation and DH's aging. So so happy. It was breaking my heart to think I couldn't go out in sun as nature is my sanctuary. I'll see her in two weeks. Thank everyone for their support.


Glad that has been ruled out.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

The head keeps turning out to small


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Must be doing something wrong


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized looking at the summary that I meant to post this picture and forgot! This is the purse for my BFF for her birthday next month. I plan to make one for me as well but want to redo the straps as I put them in the wrong place.


That's pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't have Lupus. She cut down on Lyrica and said no Facebook x two weeks. Need to cut down on stress caused by present political situation and DH's aging. So so happy. It was breaking my heart to think I couldn't go out in sun as nature is my sanctuary. I'll see her in two weeks. Thank everyone for their support.


Yippee! On no Lupus that is, hopefully the cut down on Lyrica will do the job, great that you can be out in the sun again, I don't bother to read on facebook hardly ever anymore, it gets to depressing and stressful. 
Hugs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been trying to catch up, but I guess it's not to be.
> We had a few days with no little ones when our little man left. Then we were asked to do respite so had two little girls for a total of five days, but not all in a row. They were to be back for three more but we got a call saying they had two little boys for us to look after . A six month and a almost three year old. So life became busy ????.
> We have had the little men for a month six month was crawling and starting to pull himself up. The almost three year old had a few sad things going on . He did not talk plain and no sentences at all. Had texture problems so getting him to eat or try food was aweful. All he would eat was toast with cheese whiz or peanut butter and Jam. For Easter he only tried the cranberries on his plate. Ended up giving him a peanut butter and jam sandwich. Sure did a lot of praying for the little curly haired man. The judge ordered him and him brother back home last Tuesday. I pray the Mom will get the little man help to eat nutritious and speech . I did set up a appointment to get his hearing checked.
> Another sweetheart that will have to deal with problems due to substance abuse during pregnancy. They don't understand the brain injury it can cause. It never goes away.
> Better end this book as its making me sad.


It is sad, but I'm so glad that the little ones have you to look after them whether than for a day or a year or longer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've been crocheting a little dress for my granddaughter . Was hopeing I would be done before Easter but the bunny is giving me a hard time ð¡ð°


That will be so cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are far enough from Cleveland that we don't usually get as much of it as they do there, but that one was scary with not knowing where he was. And then the same night there was one closer. Everyone was panicing and posting that it was the same guy. Of course, there is no such thing as a safe place anymore, and we are much more careful here than we used to be.
> 
> I am so glad you feel good. And take everyone's word that it is looking better. My crystal ball says you are going to be just fine! Take your time doing the little bit that you are allowed, and you will slowly build your strength back up.


I'm trying. Right now, I should be getting a good night's sleep but it is hailing outside. Been there, done that. Hope no damage this time. (Don't know if I ever told y'all.... I lived in Hamilton, Ohio when I a kid. Two brothers were born there and cousins were in Cincinnati.)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubbalove, what a sweet dress and beautiful DGD. Bravo!
Jeanne and Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you.
Kaye, thank you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't have Lupus. She cut down on Lyrica and said no Facebook x two weeks. Need to cut down on stress caused by present political situation and DH's aging. So so happy. It was breaking my heart to think I couldn't go out in sun as nature is my sanctuary. I'll see her in two weeks. Thank everyone for their support.


I think we could all do without the politics. I never have the TV on as I really don't want to have the stress but it is on if DH is hone and awake. His blood pressure could use a break! Stress and anxiety are always just lurking under the surface around here and health issues for both of us and the loss of a couple friends this month have certainly brought the aging thing to the front.

I am so thrilled for you that it is not Lupus. I know just how much you enjoy nature. I do to... and would love to have a more interesting place to walk without driving to it. I don't think I could take your heat though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, I would have loved your company. Do hope you can walk outside soon, it is so restorative. Hope there are no more complications with mesh. You certainly have gone through a very bad time with that. Hugs.


The doc is giving me the week-end off from machine so I CAN walk outside.... except it is raining, hailing and sirens are going off. Hope there is a little clear window sometime before Monday. I walk the alleys here in my very suburban neighborhood and have a field of horses and a donkey, 2 cows, chickens, a field of sheep, a park and golf course and stream. Bobcats are becoming a real problem and coyotes. I make that do for my little piece of nature. There is also a large, mostly undeveloped wooded walking park but I'm not allowed to go alone, as there were some tents and squatters found when they were clearing more dead wood.

Doc assures me he got all the mesh this time. (Of course, that was the plan last July... but he said it was too embedded and difficult so he stopped.) After the rupture, he was determined this not happen again. Judging by the size of the crater in my abdomen, I'm surprised there is ANYTHING in there.

Here's to a good night's rest for both of us.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been trying to catch up, but I guess it's not to be.
> We had a few days with no little ones when our little man left. Then we were asked to do respite so had two little girls for a total of five days, but not all in a row. They were to be back for three more but we got a call saying they had two little boys for us to look after . A six month and a almost three year old. So life became busy ????.
> We have had the little men for a month six month was crawling and starting to pull himself up. The almost three year old had a few sad things going on . He did not talk plain and no sentences at all. Had texture problems so getting him to eat or try food was aweful. All he would eat was toast with cheese whiz or peanut butter and Jam. For Easter he only tried the cranberries on his plate. Ended up giving him a peanut butter and jam sandwich. Sure did a lot of praying for the little curly haired man. The judge ordered him and him brother back home last Tuesday. I pray the Mom will get the little man help to eat nutritious and speech . I did set up a appointment to get his hearing checked.
> Another sweetheart that will have to deal with problems due to substance abuse during pregnancy. They don't understand the brain injury it can cause. It never goes away.
> Better end this book as its making me sad.


There are so many, many sad tales when it comes to children in those circumstances. Bless you for giving them a little normalcy and a lot of love.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've been crocheting a little dress for my granddaughter . Was hopeing I would be done before Easter but the bunny is giving me a hard time ð¡ð°


Super cute!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The pipe that burst in the upstairs' bathroom soaked the wall all the way down to the basement and flooded the three floors (raised first floor, below grade family room and basement. Most of the damage was in the kitchen and 1/2 bath (shared wall but one floor apart).


Water sure can spread everywhere. We had a pipe burst in the upstairs bath several yars ago and it got the breakfast room and part of the attic. Also, the pool decking slants toward patio doors, hence the planters and step. I am an expert at drying out carpeting. I refer this place as the Aquarian House and told G that if he didn't get it fixed and it happened again, to call me in Jamaica when HE had it all cleaned up. (Now have sump pumps, french drains, steps, planters.)

Sounds like you are on the downside of the project if you are adding final touches to bath. Hope kitchen is going as well and that it is an unfinished basement.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We are having a terrible hail storm. I can hear it hitting the window. Right now the pieces are not really big, so hopefully not much damage.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We are having a terrible hail storm. I can hear it hitting the window. Right now the pieces are not really big, so hopefully not much damage.


You and me both.... We had major damage last year. Ahhhh, the concert has stopped. Time to try and get some sleep since last night was a lost cause. I was hopingfor a gentle rain to lull me to sleep but NO.... sirens.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized looking at the summary that I meant to post this picture and forgot! This is the purse for my BFF for her birthday next month. I plan to make one for me as well but want to redo the straps as I put them in the wrong place.


That's a lovely bag Sorlenna. I like the fabric very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just an idea on the stuffing, what do you do with all the tails that are removed from various projects? I have a friend who gathers them up, from her own work and others, and uses them to stuff balls she makes for charity. Certainly less expensive than buying toy filling. Other idea that is popular amongst crafty friends is to buy new cheap pillows, same filling and less than half the cost of hobby fill.


Thank you Heather for those tips


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I keep my yarn ends (any wool should be superwash only) and use that sometimes. I do have loads of stuffing for now- but it may last as something I thought was smallish is big. So if I make them all I will need more!


Hope you post a picture of snake when it's finished Margaret 
I've got half the bits knitted for my rabbit at least I think it's a rabbit . Lady at my knitting group borrowed me the pattern and it's a bit worse for wear but it should be lovely when it's done and hopefully looks something like a rabbit and not something out of star wars like my attempt at sheep turned out ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> The borrowers!


In our house if anything disappears I say it's someone , as it's usually husband who has moved it or taken it but he denies it , so I say someone 
The best is when he misplaces the TV remote and asks me if I have had it . I don't think I would know what the TV remote in the living room looks like never mind use it ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> A little trick I use is to put any kind of stuffing inside a nylon knee high or piece of pantyhose. It keeps the stuffing from poking out through knitting.


Another tip . Thank you Jynx need all the help I can get


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You and me both.... We had major damage last year. Ahhhh, the concert has stopped. Time to try and get some sleep since last night was a lost cause. I was hopingfor a gentle rain to lull me to sleep but NO.... sirens.


Sirens? As in tornado warning sirens? Or Police ones?

I hope you & Pammie don't have any damage from the hail.
Is it normal to have hailstorms this time of year? We only get hail when it's been really hot. No danger of that right now. We have snow in the forcast for the next 3 days???? I'm getting sick of this!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea for all of the good health reports! Since I'm caught up, I think I'll go on to bed. I've already stayed up later than intended.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't have Lupus. She cut down on Lyrica and said no Facebook x two weeks. Need to cut down on stress caused by present political situation and DH's aging. So so happy. It was breaking my heart to think I couldn't go out in sun as nature is my sanctuary. I'll see her in two weeks. Thank everyone for their support.


That is good news . I hope you start to feel a lot better soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been trying to catch up, but I guess it's not to be.
> We had a few days with no little ones when our little man left. Then we were asked to do respite so had two little girls for a total of five days, but not all in a row. They were to be back for three more but we got a call saying they had two little boys for us to look after . A six month and a almost three year old. So life became busy ????.
> We have had the little men for a month six month was crawling and starting to pull himself up. The almost three year old had a few sad things going on . He did not talk plain and no sentences at all. Had texture problems so getting him to eat or try food was aweful. All he would eat was toast with cheese whiz or peanut butter and Jam. For Easter he only tried the cranberries on his plate. Ended up giving him a peanut butter and jam sandwich. Sure did a lot of praying for the little curly haired man. The judge ordered him and him brother back home last Tuesday. I pray the Mom will get the little man help to eat nutritious and speech . I did set up a appointment to get his hearing checked.
> Another sweetheart that will have to deal with problems due to substance abuse during pregnancy. They don't understand the brain injury it can cause. It never goes away.
> Better end this book as its making me sad.


Will there be checks kept on the little boys while they are home again ?

The dress is gorgeous hope you can get yours finished


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't have Lupus. She cut down on Lyrica and said no Facebook x two weeks. Need to cut down on stress caused by present political situation and DH's aging. So so happy. It was breaking my heart to think I couldn't go out in sun as nature is my sanctuary. I'll see her in two weeks. Thank everyone for their support.


So pleased you don't have lupus. Go out and enjoy your beautiful scenery and sunshine with Maya as much as you can.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> I've been crocheting a little dress for my granddaughter . Was hopeing I would be done before Easter but the bunny is giving me a hard time ð¡ð°


Sounds like you've been really busy with little ones, how lucky are they to have someone like you to care for them. I'm sure the time spent with you, however short, will go some way to helping their development. It must be so hard for you to have to send them back to an unknown future.
Love the little dress, I can understand the bunny giving you a hard time!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Wish we could get some of the rain some of you folks are getting. I can't remember when we last had rain, my garden is so, so dry. A few afternoons ago it got really dark and threatened a good rain - we got about 5 drops! 
Woke up to a beautiful sunny morning today which is great. I'm off to watch DGS rowing. It's the first race of the season and happens to be at Eton Dorney, the site of Olympic rowing events in 2012, and just near me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Wish we could get some of the rain some of you folks are getting. I can't remember when we last had rain, my garden is so, so dry. A few afternoons ago it got really dark and threatened a good rain - we got about 5 drops!
> Woke up to a beautiful sunny morning today which is great. I'm off to watch DGS rowing. It's the first race of the season and happens to be at Eton Dorney, the site of Olympic rowing events in 2012, and just near me.


It finally rained here last night , can't have been heavy or I would have heard it but the driveway and garden and all wet this morning . Bit dull this morning here but not cold so that's a bonus. 
Hope you have a lovely time watching DGS and I hope he wins, is he in a team or single ?
I like to go to Durham and watch the rowers , no racing just the unniversitiy teams practising it's lovely and peaceful down by the river


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DARN... I missed that picture too. That's what happens when you can't keep up. Gwen, I did see your post on my latest stay at the spa and appreciate the sympathy. I have had about all of this I can handle...... He really did try to get all the mesh out last summer but it was under the muscle and had lots of intertwined growth. This time, it was tricky because they were afraid some of it was attached to bowels. He better have it all out because I have no interest in going through this AGAIN!!!!
> 
> I'm having a fabulous day. After being up most of the night with the wound vac alarm going off constantly, the Dr. took it off for the week-end and I am not plugged in to the wall or carrying a ton on my shoulders. My skin can breath too. I am in heaven. I am really going to HATE Monday when it has to go back on but will do anything to speed up healing. He was a little more optimistic about getting it off by June than he was last week. Fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> Really worried about Marianne. I hesitate to call and disturb her if she is on bed rest. Rest is not a word in her vocabulary...


Page 2!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've been crocheting a little dress for my granddaughter . Was hopeing I would be done before Easter but the bunny is giving me a hard time ð¡ð°


The outfit and model are gorgeous.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Water sure can spread everywhere. We had a pipe burst in the upstairs bath several yars ago and it got the breakfast room and part of the attic. Also, the pool decking slants toward patio doors, hence the planters and step. I am an expert at drying out carpeting. I refer this place as the Aquarian House and told G that if he didn't get it fixed and it happened again, to call me in Jamaica when HE had it all cleaned up. (Now have sump pumps, french drains, steps, planters.)
> 
> Sounds like you are on the downside of the project if you are adding final touches to bath. Hope kitchen is going as well and that it is an unfinished basement.


The basement was spared pretty much as was the upstairs so those two levels have remained inhabitable. It's a partial basement finished with 4 rooms---toy room rec area/bedroom, full bathroom, laundry room and furnace storage room.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It finally rained here last night , can't have been heavy or I would have heard it but the driveway and garden and all wet this morning . Bit dull this morning here but not cold so that's a bonus.
> Hope you have a lovely time watching DGS and I hope he wins, is he in a team or single ?
> I like to go to Durham and watch the rowers , no racing just the unniversitiy teams practising it's lovely and peaceful down by the river


It's a school team so 8 rowers + a cox in each boat. This is the first of the season so there'll be lots of time trials and eyeing up the opposition! There's lots of hanging around between races and then whoosh and they're past, bit like motor racing but all good fun. He's passionate about rowing and is due to go to university this September and I know darn well he will apply to the one that has the best rowing facilities!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Here we are at a new TP again already. Thanks Sam and ladies once again.

Sam I am glad your new doctor sounds thorough at least. I hope you like him once you get used to him. I must admit I would be "put off" a little with him standing instead of sitting. 

Well 5 days to go to due date if DD gets that far. Poor thing has a bad cold and cough at the moment so is feeling pretty miserable and fed up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here we are at a new TP again already. Thanks Sam and ladies once again.
> 
> Sam I am glad your new doctor sounds thorough at least. I hope you like him once you get used to him. I must admit I would be "put off" a little with him standing instead of sitting.
> 
> Well 5 days to go to due date if DD gets that far. Poor thing has a bad cold and cough at the moment so is feeling pretty miserable and fed up.


Hope DD can throw it off quickly!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized looking at the summary that I meant to post this picture and forgot! This is the purse for my BFF for her birthday next month. I plan to make one for me as well but want to redo the straps as I put them in the wrong place.


That is really pretty. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, you bring up a fascinating point. I do get tied up in knots with tv news. I think I will take a break from that for a while also. I feel like I will literally shatter if there is one more thing that causes pressure. And, as a lot of us feel, I feel helpless to change the current climate in America. Helpless is not good for the immune system or our overall physical or mental health. I need to start empowering myself by changing that which I can.
I can start to build up my walks. Take one day a week where I get out and picnic, sketch, learn the newish camera Al got at garage sale but be in nature more. Not up to hiking yet. But can throw camp chair and cooler in car and relax in nature. Especially since I can now be in the sun! What a gift.
Thank you Jynx. Hope you can get out in nature.
Incidentally I drive about 3 miles to where Maya and I walk. Libraries, colleges, churches, museums, even industrial parks sometimes have pocket gardens. You might make a game of seeing how many pocket sanctuaries you can find in your town.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Your birthday meal sounds fun and delicious! Enjoy!


I've had a good day. Enjoyed catching up with my brother over a lovely breakfast/lunch. Whatever it was it kept me going until my evening meal (well one small apple).
Then my team won the football so that was great- I enjoy all the games but so much more so when we win. Made good progress on a sock as well. Socks are perfect for the football- need very little attention and compact. And now here catching up.
And away for a bit of tomorrow- for my next (and final) birthday celebration!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you.
Angelam, thank you. I will get out in nature more, it is so healing. Enjoy watching DGS row.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DARN... I missed that picture too. That's what happens when you can't keep up. Gwen, I did see your post on my latest stay at the spa and appreciate the sympathy. I have had about all of this I can handle...... He really did try to get all the mesh out last summer but it was under the muscle and had lots of intertwined growth. This time, it was tricky because they were afraid some of it was attached to bowels. He better have it all out because I have no interest in going through this AGAIN!!!!
> 
> I'm having a fabulous day. After being up most of the night with the wound vac alarm going off constantly, the Dr. took it off for the week-end and I am not plugged in to the wall or carrying a ton on my shoulders. My skin can breath too. I am in heaven. I am really going to HATE Monday when it has to go back on but will do anything to speed up healing. He was a little more optimistic about getting it off by June than he was last week. Fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> Really worried about Marianne. I hesitate to call and disturb her if she is on bed rest. Rest is not a word in her vocabulary...


A weekend free of the wound vac- yeah. But do be careful not to strain the wound.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been trying to catch up, but I guess it's not to be.
> We had a few days with no little ones when our little man left. Then we were asked to do respite so had two little girls for a total of five days, but not all in a row. They were to be back for three more but we got a call saying they had two little boys for us to look after . A six month and a almost three year old. So life became busy ????.
> We have had the little men for a month six month was crawling and starting to pull himself up. The almost three year old had a few sad things going on . He did not talk plain and no sentences at all. Had texture problems so getting him to eat or try food was aweful. All he would eat was toast with cheese whiz or peanut butter and Jam. For Easter he only tried the cranberries on his plate. Ended up giving him a peanut butter and jam sandwich. Sure did a lot of praying for the little curly haired man. The judge ordered him and him brother back home last Tuesday. I pray the Mom will get the little man help to eat nutritious and speech . I did set up a appointment to get his hearing checked.
> Another sweetheart that will have to deal with problems due to substance abuse during pregnancy. They don't understand the brain injury it can cause. It never goes away.
> Better end this book as its making me sad.


You are doing vital work helping these little ones. You're in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do any of you read the Eve Duncan books by Iris Johansen? I've just been parked on the couch watching "The Killing Game " based on one of the books. It's quite good, lots of twists & turns


Looked her up in the library catalogue- first one that came up was called _Bonnie_ so I just had to put it on hold!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Don't you wish you were gadding about with Kate!!!! I'd like to be there.


Sure do!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your doctor is sending mixed messages ..on one level he is casuaul in dress this is where he should be professional. Now a days whites are not in, perhaps slacks and a shirt...On the other hand he is being professional (entering the info into the computer), this is where the patient level is important (the visit and one on one basis). I guess in the end it's how you feel about the relationship that matters..if he does his job medically for you and you have confidence in him that's the important thing..future visits will tell you this..good luck! Today the insurance companies dictate how much time and what tests will be covered...too bad!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too..... I FEEL fine... just wear out easily since I can't do much to build myself up right now. This is just such a gaping hole that I can't imagine it ever filling in but DH assures me it is looking better. Everyone is pleased with the progress... just a matter of time and I'm not the most patient. Wish I had a crystal ball.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the gunshots in your area. We had two young women out walking their dogs the other day, near a pond in the park and a couple of guys tried to rob them at gunpoint. This is a really nice neighborhood. Guess no place is really safe any more.


I've seen bigger wounds than yours and they have healed eventually. One lady we had was on nil by mouth, changing her wound and I said your been eating, 'No I haven't'. Well how did the zucchini get in the bag I asked? A bit of a give away :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't have Lupus. She cut down on Lyrica and said no Facebook x two weeks. Need to cut down on stress caused by present political situation and DH's aging. So so happy. It was breaking my heart to think I couldn't go out in sun as nature is my sanctuary. I'll see her in two weeks. Thank everyone for their support.


Well thats a great relief. Cutting down on stress is hard as so many are out of your control. Not being able to go out in the sum would have been a stressor you-at least you can continue to enjoy that when you are well enough.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been trying to catch up, but I guess it's not to be.
> We had a few days with no little ones when our little man left. Then we were asked to do respite so had two little girls for a total of five days, but not all in a row. They were to be back for three more but we got a call saying they had two little boys for us to look after . A six month and a almost three year old. So life became busy ????.
> We have had the little men for a month six month was crawling and starting to pull himself up. The almost three year old had a few sad things going on . He did not talk plain and no sentences at all. Had texture problems so getting him to eat or try food was aweful. All he would eat was toast with cheese whiz or peanut butter and Jam. For Easter he only tried the cranberries on his plate. Ended up giving him a peanut butter and jam sandwich. Sure did a lot of praying for the little curly haired man. The judge ordered him and him brother back home last Tuesday. I pray the Mom will get the little man help to eat nutritious and speech . I did set up a appointment to get his hearing checked.
> Another sweetheart that will have to deal with problems due to substance abuse during pregnancy. They don't understand the brain injury it can cause. It never goes away.
> Better end this book as its making me sad.


The six month old sounds like he is doing OK for now.
You do an amazing job taking on these poor little kids. And it has to be good for them to have even just a little bit of 'normality' and care. It's so sad that kids are exposed to these things that can be avoided. Some mothers go to extremes to keep their baby safe and then there are the ones who just don't care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've been crocheting a little dress for my granddaughter . Was hopeing I would be done before Easter but the bunny is giving me a hard time ð¡ð°


Cute dress


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here we are at a new TP again already. Thanks Sam and ladies once again.
> 
> Sam I am glad your new doctor sounds thorough at least. I hope you like him once you get used to him. I must admit I would be "put off" a little with him standing instead of sitting.
> 
> Well 5 days to go to due date if DD gets that far. Poor thing has a bad cold and cough at the moment so is feeling pretty miserable and fed up.


Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am so far behind on reading the tea party. It will be the same this week as well since Matthew and I will be traveling to see his drawing at the art competition in Minnesota and then a weekend visit to see family in Wisconsin. I have a class to teach on Sunday then work Monday and Tuesday. Wednesday is Matthew's doctor appointment then travel begins. First stop is a quick visit with RookieRetiree. I will try to take pictures to share.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't have Lupus. She cut down on Lyrica and said no Facebook x two weeks. Need to cut down on stress caused by present political situation and DH's aging. So so happy. It was breaking my heart to think I couldn't go out in sun as nature is my sanctuary. I'll see her in two weeks. Thank everyone for their support.


Yay! So happy for you, Joy! You will get things back on track. The great outdoors therapy will help, too! It is so hard to know our loved ones are heading down a path from which we can't retrieve them. Hugs and prayers for you and your DH. I know you will make every day count! ♡


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind on reading the tea party. It will be the same this week as well since Matthew and I will be traveling to see his drawing at the art competition in Minnesota and then a weekend visit to see family in Wisconsin. I have a class to teach on Sunday then work Monday and Tuesday. Wednesday is Matthew's doctor appointment then travel begins. First stop is a quick visit with RookieRetiree. I will try to take pictures to share.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been trying to catch up, but I guess it's not to be.
> We had a few days with no little ones when our little man left. Then we were asked to do respite so had two little girls for a total of five days, but not all in a row. They were to be back for three more but we got a call saying they had two little boys for us to look after . A six month and a almost three year old. So life became busy ????.
> We have had the little men for a month six month was crawling and starting to pull himself up. The almost three year old had a few sad things going on . He did not talk plain and no sentences at all. Had texture problems so getting him to eat or try food was aweful. All he would eat was toast with cheese whiz or peanut butter and Jam. For Easter he only tried the cranberries on his plate. Ended up giving him a peanut butter and jam sandwich. Sure did a lot of praying for the little curly haired man. The judge ordered him and him brother back home last Tuesday. I pray the Mom will get the little man help to eat nutritious and speech . I did set up a appointment to get his hearing checked.
> Another sweetheart that will have to deal with problems due to substance abuse during pregnancy. They don't understand the brain injury it can cause. It never goes away.
> Better end this book as its making me sad.


It is wonderful these children get to spend even a short time with you, BubbaLove, as I know kids can tell who really loves and cares for them. It is sad there are so many hurt kids from things that are totally preventable. God bless you and your family for the safe place you provide. ♡


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Dreamweaver said:


> The doc is giving me the week-end off from machine so I CAN walk outside.... except it is raining, hailing and sirens are going off. Hope there is a little clear window sometime before Monday. I walk the alleys here in my very suburban neighborhood and have a field of horses and a donkey, 2 cows, chickens, a field of sheep, a park and golf course and stream. Bobcats are becoming a real problem and coyotes. I make that do for my little piece of nature. There is also a large, mostly undeveloped wooded walking park but I'm not allowed to go alone, as there were some tents and squatters found when they were clearing more dead wood.
> 
> Doc assures me he got all the mesh this time. (Of course, that was the plan last July... but he said it was too embedded and difficult so he stopped.) After the rupture, he was determined this not happen again. Judging by the size of the crater in my abdomen, I'm surprised there is ANYTHING in there.
> 
> Here's to a good night's rest for both of us.


Praying every day brings improvement for you, Jynx!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you post a picture of snake when it's finished Margaret
> I've got half the bits knitted for my rabbit at least I think it's a rabbit . Lady at my knitting group borrowed me the pattern and it's a bit worse for wear but it should be lovely when it's done and hopefully looks something like a rabbit and not something out of star wars like my attempt at sheep turned out ????


You make me laugh, Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't have Lupus. She cut down on Lyrica and said no Facebook x two weeks. Need to cut down on stress caused by present political situation and DH's aging. So so happy. It was breaking my heart to think I couldn't go out in sun as nature is my sanctuary. I'll see her in two weeks. Thank everyone for their support.


What a relief. Destressing will be wonderful. I try to avoid most of the news unless it is pertinent information. I only watch TV when the Olympics are on. I try to do things with Matthew after work or spend time knitting and time on the computer in the evening. I usually can get a feeling of when it would be good to help Bella's family by reading Facebook.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right about "rest" not being in Marianne's vocabulary. I talked with her last night and she said they decided the cardiologist wasn't needed. She had recently been check out by him and everything was good. They are just continuing with the stronger medicine to help keep her from retaining water. She said the one foot is a little better.


Dreamweaver said:


> DARN... I missed that picture too. That's what happens when you can't keep up. Gwen, I did see your post on my latest stay at the spa and appreciate the sympathy. I have had about all of this I can handle...... He really did try to get all the mesh out last summer but it was under the muscle and had lots of intertwined growth. This time, it was tricky because they were afraid some of it was attached to bowels. He better have it all out because I have no interest in going through this AGAIN!!!!
> 
> I'm having a fabulous day. After being up most of the night with the wound vac alarm going off constantly, the Dr. took it off for the week-end and I am not plugged in to the wall or carrying a ton on my shoulders. My skin can breath too. I am in heaven. I am really going to HATE Monday when it has to go back on but will do anything to speed up healing. He was a little more optimistic about getting it off by June than he was last week. Fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> Really worried about Marianne. I hesitate to call and disturb her if she is on bed rest. Rest is not a word in her vocabulary...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

angelam said:


> It's a school team so 8 rowers + a cox in each boat. This is the first of the season so there'll be lots of time trials and eyeing up the opposition! There's lots of hanging around between races and then whoosh and they're past, bit like motor racing but all good fun. He's passionate about rowing and is due to go to university this September and I know darn well he will apply to the one that has the best rowing facilities!


My nephew was on rowing in college...it is fun to watch. I always though it would be fun to try. I hope his team wins!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope DD can throw it off quickly!


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you, it definitely would have been a hardship if I couldn't go out in sun. You are right, there are stressors in life today that we have no control over. All the more reason for me to figure out what I can control and get to controlling it! 
April, thank you so much.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think we could all do without the politics. I never have the TV on as I really don't want to have the stress but it is on if DH is hone and awake. His blood pressure could use a break! Stress and anxiety are always just lurking under the surface around here and health issues for both of us and the loss of a couple friends this month have certainly brought the aging thing to the front.
> 
> I am so thrilled for you that it is not Lupus. I know just how much you enjoy nature. I do to... and would love to have a more interesting place to walk without driving to it. I don't think I could take your heat though.


I haven't watched the news or read a so called newspaper in months now . I really dislike being lied to and I don't like the way journalists take only a part of a story and run with it . Like your husband my husband has the TV on all the time and sometimes I catch snippets of news and that's enough for me


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> The six month old sounds like he is doing OK for now.
> You do an amazing job taking on these poor little kids. And it has to be good for them to have even just a little bit of 'normality' and care. It's so sad that kids are exposed to these things that can be avoided. Some mothers go to extremes to keep their baby safe and then there are the ones who just don't care.


Well said, Margaret.
Bubbalove, thank you for the love and care you give the little ones.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

jonibee said:


> Your doctor is sending mixed messages ..on one level he is casuaul in dress this is where he should be professional. Now a days whites are not in, perhaps slacks and a shirt...On the other hand he is being professional (entering the info into the computer), this is where the patient level is important (the visit and one on one basis). I guess in the end it's how you feel about the relationship that matters..if he does his job medically for you and you have confidence in him that's the important thing..future visits will tell you this..good luck! Today the insurance companies dictate how much time and what tests will be covered...too bad!


Nice to have you drop in Jonibee!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good report Joy! So glad you were negative for Lupus. I frequently take breaks from FB for much the same reason.


sassafras123 said:


> Don't have Lupus. She cut down on Lyrica and said no Facebook x two weeks. Need to cut down on stress caused by present political situation and DH's aging. So so happy. It was breaking my heart to think I couldn't go out in sun as nature is my sanctuary. I'll see her in two weeks. Thank everyone for their support.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right about "rest" not being in Marianne's vocabulary. I talked with her last night and she said they decided the cardiologist wasn't needed. She had recently been check out by him and everything was good. They are just continuing with the stronger medicine to help keep her from retaining water. She said the one foot is a little better.


Thanks, Gwen. Prayers will continue for Marianne!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looking forward to it.


We are also. Matthew was so excited to take his horse drawing to Grand Rapids on Thursday. He had the house door open before I could close my car door. He actually shows more emotion at Kap than any other place we go. It is fun to see him enjoying himself at Kap. He doesn't need me to be at his side so much when we are there. Sometimes I still have to let someone know that he wants to ask them something at Kap but everyone is so good about going up to him and talking with him. I think it is adorable that Matthew wants to ask you for your opinion when we visit on Wednesday.

This week is all about Matthew. I even warned family to not comment about Matthew's weight.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> DARN... I missed that picture too. That's what happens when you can't keep up. Gwen, I did see your post on my latest stay at the spa and appreciate the sympathy. I have had about all of this I can handle...... He really did try to get all the mesh out last summer but it was under the muscle and had lots of intertwined growth. This time, it was tricky because they were afraid some of it was attached to bowels. He better have it all out because I have no interest in going through this AGAIN!!!!
> 
> I'm having a fabulous day. After being up most of the night with the wound vac alarm going off constantly, the Dr. took it off for the week-end and I am not plugged in to the wall or carrying a ton on my shoulders. My skin can breath too. I am in heaven. I am really going to HATE Monday when it has to go back on but will do anything to speed up healing. He was a little more optimistic about getting it off by June than he was last week. Fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> Really worried about Marianne. I hesitate to call and disturb her if she is on bed rest. Rest is not a word in her vocabulary...


I really hope this is the very last time you have to go through all of this. What a mess you have been through. Good to hear you have a couple of days without the awful vac. Take care.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen do you know if KAP is collecting anything for charity this year, like they did last year? I would send something if so. There was a little conversation about this a while ago but my old brain can't remember the details!! Thanks.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> We are also. Matthew was so excited to take his horse drawing to Grand Rapids on Thursday. He had the house door open before I could close my car door. He actually shows more emotion at Kap than any other place we go. It is fun to see him enjoying himself at Kap. He doesn't need me to be at his side so much when we are there. Sometimes I still have to let someone know that he wants to ask them something at Kap but everyone is so good about going up to him and talking with him. I think it is adorable that Matthew wants to ask you for your opinion when we visit on Wednesday.
> 
> This week is all about Matthew. I even warned family to not comment about Matthew's weight.


Oh good for Matthew! I hope he has a wonderful time and wins!! If you told us, I missed how we can vote on line?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> You make me laugh, Sonja


Here is a picture to prove it . Poor sheep look like mini at- at s from the star wars movies
Put me off making stuffed animals and my farm has been in a time out bag for 2 years now


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If anyone wants to send something for jheines (Joy) for Elm they can send it to either Joy or Rookie (Jeanette). I'm not aware of anything else. There is to be a silent auction with the proceeds going to either Elm or to Saving Bella. Jeanette (RookieRetiree)
would be the one that could give you more information.


oneapril said:


> Gwen do you know if KAP is collecting anything for charity this year, like they did last year? I would send something if so. There was a little conversation about this a while ago but my old brain can't remember the details!! Thanks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, just saw the photo of Elizabeth in the sweater you knit. Both are beautiful. How lovely to see your little sweetie! I recognize the pattern too as Sorlenna's and it is truly a work of art.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....those are a little wonky but still cute. 


Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture to prove it . Poor sheep look like mini at- at s from the star wars movies
> Put me off making stuffed animals and my farm has been in a time out bag for 2 years now


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right about "rest" not being in Marianne's vocabulary. I talked with her last night and she said they decided the cardiologist wasn't needed. She had recently been check out by him and everything was good. They are just continuing with the stronger medicine to help keep her from retaining water. She said the one foot is a little better.


Saw my nephew in the street today- and while a lot shorter his hair was a similar colour to yours with pinks and purples in it. And a flower to one side as well.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture to prove it . Poor sheep look like mini at- at s from the star wars movies
> Put me off making stuffed animals and my farm has been in a time out bag for 2 years now


With their cute little ears I defiantly see sheep! You have done better than me...I have never tried a toy! But I have had my eye on Gypsy Cream's little dollies...so cute!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....those are a little wonky but still cute.


Hopefully I've improved over the last few years ..


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> If anyone wants to send something for jheines (Joy) for Elm they can send it to either Joy or Rookie (Jeanette). I'm not aware of anything else. There is to be a silent auction with the proceeds going to either Elm or to Saving Bella. Jeanette (RookieRetiree)
> would be the one that could give you more information.


Thank you Gwen!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture to prove it . Poor sheep look like mini at- at s from the star wars movies
> Put me off making stuffed animals and my farm has been in a time out bag for 2 years now


They look like cute lambs- they aren't sheep yet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture to prove it . Poor sheep look like mini at- at s from the star wars movies
> Put me off making stuffed animals and my farm has been in a time out bag for 2 years now


You can use pipe cleaners in the center of the stuffing where you want to have control over shaping. Just have wire cutters or strong old scissors that you don't use for fabric any more so you can cut them the length you need. Here we can get pipe cleaners in the craft stores. Wire covered with fuzzy stuff. This will give you the shape you want.

They are adorable and you might be able to work a big of pipe cleaner through the stitches if you wanted to experiment on one. Perhaps it wouldn't go in the middle of the stuffing any more but if you got white ones and worked a piece inside along the edge where you want shape it might still work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well breaks over best get back to what I've been doing for the last couple of hours , cleaning out the living room . Husband has gone to visit with his brothers and son is at work so it's just me and mishka who is outside , so I have a perfectly silent house and hoping once I've finished I'll have a couple of hours to knit in peace 
So far I've moved all furniture and scrubbed washed and polished everything in sight . Now to finishing beating the rug which is outside and then the vacuum will have a work out 
I'm seriously thinking of not letting husband back in after the amount of junk I removed from that room


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> With their cute little ears I defiantly see sheep! You have done better than me...I have never tried a toy! But I have had my eye on Gypsy Cream's little dollies...so cute!


Go ahead and do one- they are fun. A lot of putting together but PAt gives great instructions for putting them together as well.

And now I am heading off to bed. So see all tomorrow.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Love your "wonky" but grazing sheep. Cute. Thanks to Sam and those who do the summaries for this week's start. Glad the wound vac is off for a bit and hoping that wound heals very quickly and well. I have seen those gadgets work amazingly. Happy no lupus and thinking, as have others, that too much stress can be harmful. According to science, an appropriate amount is necessary for us to grow and develop and stay healthy. Problem, of course, is the "correct amount" . I think being outside is a blessing, though just learned that SLC, just 45 miles from me, is the number one rated bad air city in the USA. Fortunately, the air is a bit cleaner where I live, but we don't go out in nature on bad air days. However, may I suggest, that flyfishing is a great way to get out on the river, enjoy nature and a great stress reliever. It is not necessary to catch anything, though a nice rainbow to catch and release is a fine bonus. The neat thing about nature is that it is always changing and different each time you can get out in it. This is especially true of our river and one of the reasons I so enjoy it. I'm also fortunate that if I go the "back way" into town there are sheep with babies, cows with newborn calves and a very rural atmosphere which takes me back to my youth. It is a wonderful stress reliever. 
Excited for Matthew this week and wishing him a very happy time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think we could all do without the politics. I never have the TV on as I really don't want to have the stress but it is on if DH is hone and awake. His blood pressure could use a break! Stress and anxiety are always just lurking under the surface around here and health issues for both of us and the loss of a couple friends this month have certainly brought the aging thing to the front.
> 
> I am so thrilled for you that it is not Lupus. I know just how much you enjoy nature. I do to... and would love to have a more interesting place to walk without driving to it. I don't think I could take your heat though.


I know I could live without political news for a while! I have started leaving the room when it comes on TV.

And yay for no lupus, Joy! And Jynx, I miss being outside, too, especially my garden. Love to play in the dirt. :sm04:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't have Lupus. She cut down on Lyrica and said no Facebook x two weeks. Need to cut down on stress caused by present political situation and DH's aging. So so happy. It was breaking my heart to think I couldn't go out in sun as nature is my sanctuary. I'll see her in two weeks. Thank everyone for their support.


Great news that there is no Lupus. Now plenty of relaxing and much less worrying. Take care, and enjoy the lovely days.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been trying to catch up, but I guess it's not to be.
> We had a few days with no little ones when our little man left. Then we were asked to do respite so had two little girls for a total of five days, but not all in a row. They were to be back for three more but we got a call saying they had two little boys for us to look after . A six month and a almost three year old. So life became busy ????.
> We have had the little men for a month six month was crawling and starting to pull himself up. The almost three year old had a few sad things going on . He did not talk plain and no sentences at all. Had texture problems so getting him to eat or try food was aweful. All he would eat was toast with cheese whiz or peanut butter and Jam. For Easter he only tried the cranberries on his plate. Ended up giving him a peanut butter and jam sandwich. Sure did a lot of praying for the little curly haired man. The judge ordered him and him brother back home last Tuesday. I pray the Mom will get the little man help to eat nutritious and speech . I did set up a appointment to get his hearing checked.
> Another sweetheart that will have to deal with problems due to substance abuse during pregnancy. They don't understand the brain injury it can cause. It never goes away.
> Better end this book as its making me sad.


Good to see you. God bless you for what you do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Gwen do you know if KAP is collecting anything for charity this year, like they did last year? I would send something if so. There was a little conversation about this a while ago but my old brain can't remember the details!! Thanks.


Yes, items for The Elm can be mailed to Joy. You should have a private message from her regarding the address.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Must be doing something wrong


Try going up one size in crochet hook.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm trying. Right now, I should be getting a good night's sleep but it is hailing outside. Been there, done that. Hope no damage this time. (Don't know if I ever told y'all.... I lived in Hamilton, Ohio when I a kid. Two brothers were born there and cousins were in Cincinnati.)


I don't remember you telling us that, but you may have before I got here.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Bubbalove, what a sweet dress and beautiful DGD. Bravo!
> Jeanne and Bonnie, thank you.


That is just the pattern mine isn't finished yet. But I will post a picture with Sarah wearing mine.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I only got up to page 6. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wish we could get some of the rain some of you folks are getting. I can't remember when we last had rain, my garden is so, so dry. A few afternoons ago it got really dark and threatened a good rain - we got about 5 drops!
> Woke up to a beautiful sunny morning today which is great. I'm off to watch DGS rowing. It's the first race of the season and happens to be at Eton Dorney, the site of Olympic rowing events in 2012, and just near me.


Enjoy your day. Good luck to your DGS.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here we are at a new TP again already. Thanks Sam and ladies once again.
> 
> Sam I am glad your new doctor sounds thorough at least. I hope you like him once you get used to him. I must admit I would be "put off" a little with him standing instead of sitting.
> 
> Well 5 days to go to due date if DD gets that far. Poor thing has a bad cold and cough at the moment so is feeling pretty miserable and fed up.


Hope she feels better before the baby decides to arrive.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind on reading the tea party. It will be the same this week as well since Matthew and I will be traveling to see his drawing at the art competition in Minnesota and then a weekend visit to see family in Wisconsin. I have a class to teach on Sunday then work Monday and Tuesday. Wednesday is Matthew's doctor appointment then travel begins. First stop is a quick visit with RookieRetiree. I will try to take pictures to share.


Safe travels. Good luck to Matthew. Give Rookie hugs from us please


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right about "rest" not being in Marianne's vocabulary. I talked with her last night and she said they decided the cardiologist wasn't needed. She had recently been check out by him and everything was good. They are just continuing with the stronger medicine to help keep her from retaining water. She said the one foot is a little better.


I'm glad the one foot is a little better but still think a visit to the cardiologist is in order. At least a phone call to see if cardiologist thinks a visit is needed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are also. Matthew was so excited to take his horse drawing to Grand Rapids on Thursday. He had the house door open before I could close my car door. He actually shows more emotion at Kap than any other place we go. It is fun to see him enjoying himself at Kap. He doesn't need me to be at his side so much when we are there. Sometimes I still have to let someone know that he wants to ask them something at Kap but everyone is so good about going up to him and talking with him. I think it is adorable that Matthew wants to ask you for your opinion when we visit on Wednesday.
> 
> This week is all about Matthew. I even warned family to not comment about Matthew's weight.


Has he gained, or is it just something they comment on?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Gwen do you know if KAP is collecting anything for charity this year, like they did last year? I would send something if so. There was a little conversation about this a while ago but my old brain can't remember the details!! Thanks.


Contact Rookie Retiree. Or you can send to me as you did last year. We are collecting for Elm and for Bella's family and maybe some others. So if you want to knit something for them you can send to me or contact Rookie. Wish you could join us!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture to prove it . Poor sheep look like mini at- at s from the star wars movies
> Put me off making stuffed animals and my farm has been in a time out bag for 2 years now


They are cute! Look like they are grazing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, pipe cleaners are a brilliant idea. Hope it works for Sonja. Her knitting is great, it IS the stuffing that makes them wonky.
Sonja, LOL at your comment about not letting DH back in. One of the things I need to get control of is my DH's hoarding, it really adds to my tension.
Flytyin, agree, rivers are wonderful places to relax and enjoy nature.
Cathy, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, prayers for Marianne.
Maya and I walked a half hour in the cool morning. Have wash in washer, load in dryer, and one waiting to go be washed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Love your "wonky" but grazing sheep. Cute. Thanks to Sam and those who do the summaries for this week's start. Glad the wound vac is off for a bit and hoping that wound heals very quickly and well. I have seen those gadgets work amazingly. Happy no lupus and thinking, as have others, that too much stress can be harmful. According to science, an appropriate amount is necessary for us to grow and develop and stay healthy. Problem, of course, is the "correct amount" . I think being outside is a blessing, though just learned that SLC, just 45 miles from me, is the number one rated bad air city in the USA. Fortunately, the air is a bit cleaner where I live, but we don't go out in nature on bad air days. However, may I suggest, that flyfishing is a great way to get out on the river, enjoy nature and a great stress reliever. It is not necessary to catch anything, though a nice rainbow to catch and release is a fine bonus. The neat thing about nature is that it is always changing and different each time you can get out in it. This is especially true of our river and one of the reasons I so enjoy it. I'm also fortunate that if I go the "back way" into town there are sheep with babies, cows with newborn calves and a very rural atmosphere which takes me back to my youth. It is a wonderful stress reliever.
> Excited for Matthew this week and wishing him a very happy time.


There are lots of babies on the farm near me , the path mishka and I walk goes past the fields with sheep and cows in . Mishka would sit watching them all day if I let her especially when the donkeys are out . Not quite sure if she is thinking aaww they are cute or yummy lamb chops ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, pipe cleaners are a brilliant idea. Hope it works for Sonja. Her knitting is great, it IS the stuffing that makes them wonky.
> Sonja, LOL at your comment about not letting DH back in. One of the things I need to get control of is my DH's hoarding, it really adds to my tension.
> Flytyin, agree, rivers are wonderful places to relax and enjoy nature.
> Cathy, thank you.


Last thing husband said before he went out the door was don't throw everything out , the bin bag was in my hand before he even got to the car


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad the one foot is a little better but still think a visit to the cardiologist is in order. At least a phone call to see if cardiologist thinks a visit is needed.


I agree..still need to see the cardiologist. Also need a workup from a kidney expert (urologist/nephrologist) as swollen legs is often a sign of early and reversible kidney problems. Do not hesitate..this is a sign that something is wrong.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> It's a school team so 8 rowers + a cox in each boat. This is the first of the season so there'll be lots of time trials and eyeing up the opposition! There's lots of hanging around between races and then whoosh and they're past, bit like motor racing but all good fun. He's passionate about rowing and is due to go to university this September and I know darn well he will apply to the one that has the best rowing facilities!


I hope he has good luck with the races. Have fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sirens? As in tornado warning sirens? Or Police ones?
> 
> I hope you & Pammie don't have any damage from the hail.
> Is it normal to have hailstorms this time of year? We only get hail when it's been really hot. No danger of that right now. We have snow in the forcast for the next 3 days???? I'm getting sick of this!


You have to be getting really tired of the snow. 
Oh I do not like hail, I do not, I do not!! I hope Jynx and Pammie have no damage from it. I'm really praying that we don't get any hail this year, we didn't last year until August so hopefully the garden will be fine this year. 
It was supposed to be a grey rainy day today but the sun is out and the sky is blue, I guess when David gets back from the shop (had to go in to drop off a trailer and the boss wanted to talk) he'll be going fishing after all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, you bring up a fascinating point. I do get tied up in knots with tv news. I think I will take a break from that for a while also. I feel like I will literally shatter if there is one more thing that causes pressure. And, as a lot of us feel, I feel helpless to change the current climate in America. Helpless is not good for the immune system or our overall physical or mental health. I need to start empowering myself by changing that which I can.
> I can start to build up my walks. Take one day a week where I get out and picnic, sketch, learn the newish camera Al got at garage sale but be in nature more. Not up to hiking yet. But can throw camp chair and cooler in car and relax in nature. Especially since I can now be in the sun! What a gift.
> Thank you Jynx. Hope you can get out in nature.
> Incidentally I drive about 3 miles to where Maya and I walk. Libraries, colleges, churches, museums, even industrial parks sometimes have pocket gardens. You might make a game of seeing how many pocket sanctuaries you can find in your town.


My DH is a "news junkie". & recently the news is pretty scary stuff so I can see why that would also add to your stree. I hope avoiding these things will get you feeling better.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Here we are at a new TP again already. Thanks Sam and ladies once again.
> 
> Sam I am glad your new doctor sounds thorough at least. I hope you like him once you get used to him. I must admit I would be "put off" a little with him standing instead of sitting.
> 
> Well 5 days to go to due date if DD gets that far. Poor thing has a bad cold and cough at the moment so is feeling pretty miserable and fed up.


Hope DD can get rid of this cold quickly. That's the last thing you need when coping with labour as well. Poor girl, no wonder she's feeling fed up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here we are at a new TP again already. Thanks Sam and ladies once again.
> 
> Sam I am glad your new doctor sounds thorough at least. I hope you like him once you get used to him. I must admit I would be "put off" a little with him standing instead of sitting.
> 
> Well 5 days to go to due date if DD gets that far. Poor thing has a bad cold and cough at the moment so is feeling pretty miserable and fed up.


A cold is never fun but when getting close to birthing time is just plain awful, I hope she kicks it quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've seen bigger wounds than yours and they have healed eventually. One lady we had was on nil by mouth, changing her wound and I said your been eating, 'No I haven't'. Well how did the zucchini get in the bag I asked? A bit of a give away :sm02:


 :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looked her up in the library catalogue- first one that came up was called _Bonnie_ so I just had to put it on hold!


???????? most of her books are very good. Somewhat gruesome at times but good if you like thrillers.
I didn't know any had been made into movies.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Saw my nephew in the street today- and while a lot shorter his hair was a similar colour to yours with pinks and purples in it. And a flower to one side as well.


A free spirit!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind on reading the tea party. It will be the same this week as well since Matthew and I will be traveling to see his drawing at the art competition in Minnesota and then a weekend visit to see family in Wisconsin. I have a class to teach on Sunday then work Monday and Tuesday. Wednesday is Matthew's doctor appointment then travel begins. First stop is a quick visit with RookieRetiree. I will try to take pictures to share.


Have a good trip when you leave, safe travels, just in case I don't get to wish them to you before you head out.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Well breaks over best get back to what I've been doing for the last couple of hours , cleaning out the living room . Husband has gone to visit with his brothers and son is at work so it's just me and mishka who is outside , so I have a perfectly silent house and hoping once I've finished I'll have a couple of hours to knit in peace
> So far I've moved all furniture and scrubbed washed and polished everything in sight . Now to finishing beating the rug which is outside and then the vacuum will have a work out
> I'm seriously thinking of not letting husband back in after the amount of junk I removed from that room


Enjoy your solitude! I love having the house to myself from time to time.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, items for The Elm can be mailed to Joy. You should have a private message from her regarding the address.


Thanks Rookie!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't have Lupus. She cut down on Lyrica and said no Facebook x two weeks. Need to cut down on stress caused by present political situation and DH's aging. So so happy. It was breaking my heart to think I couldn't go out in sun as nature is my sanctuary. I'll see her in two weeks. Thank everyone for their support.


That is really good news. Do as she says and take it easy.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Contact Rookie Retiree. Or you can send to me as you did last year. We are collecting for Elm and for Bella's family and maybe some others. So if you want to knit something for them you can send to me or contact Rookie. Wish you could join us!


Thank you, Tami! Wish I could join you, too, Thank you. But, June 11 is my DD'S wedding so I should probably be there!! :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've seen bigger wounds than yours and they have healed eventually. One lady we had was on nil by mouth, changing her wound and I said your been eating, 'No I haven't'. Well how did the zucchini get in the bag I asked? A bit of a give away :sm02:


We had a crazy old lady in once for diabetic control. The sugars just wouldn't come down, one day her toilet plugged, maintainence found a box from Pink Elephant Popcorn- like caramel corn- stuck in it. Guess we knew then why ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture to prove it . Poor sheep look like mini at- at s from the star wars movies
> Put me off making stuffed animals and my farm has been in a time out bag for 2 years now


Awe, they're cute, they look like they gamboling through the hills or pastures mid leap. :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone ! I've been trying to catch up, but I guess it's not to be.
> We had a few days with no little ones when our little man left. Then we were asked to do respite so had two little girls for a total of five days, but not all in a row. They were to be back for three more but we got a call saying they had two little boys for us to look after . A six month and a almost three year old. So life became busy ????.
> We have had the little men for a month six month was crawling and starting to pull himself up. The almost three year old had a few sad things going on . He did not talk plain and no sentences at all. Had texture problems so getting him to eat or try food was aweful. All he would eat was toast with cheese whiz or peanut butter and Jam. For Easter he only tried the cranberries on his plate. Ended up giving him a peanut butter and jam sandwich. Sure did a lot of praying for the little curly haired man. The judge ordered him and him brother back home last Tuesday. I pray the Mom will get the little man help to eat nutritious and speech . I did set up a appointment to get his hearing checked.
> Another sweetheart that will have to deal with problems due to substance abuse during pregnancy. They don't understand the brain injury it can cause. It never goes away.
> Better end this book as its making me sad.


What good people you are to take in these children. Must be heartbreaking to see what problems they have.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've been crocheting a little dress for my granddaughter . Was hopeing I would be done before Easter but the bunny is giving me a hard time ð¡ð°


She is a sweetie. Looks like she's pleased with her dress.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Will there be checks kept on the little boys while they are home again ?
> 
> The dress is gorgeous hope you can get yours finished


They do for a few months. I'm trying the head on the dress with a bigger hook. Time number 3 :sm06:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> The outfit and model are gorgeous.


Picture is the pattern. Will take one of my GD when I get the bunny head the right size and dress finished.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Last thing husband said before he went out the door was don't throw everything out , the bin bag was in my hand before he even got to the car


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture to prove it . Poor sheep look like mini at- at s from the star wars movies
> Put me off making stuffed animals and my farm has been in a time out bag for 2 years now


They just look like lambs that are jumping & playing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Last thing husband said before he went out the door was don't throw everything out , the bin bag was in my hand before he even got to the car


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The doc is giving me the week-end off from machine so I CAN walk outside.... except it is raining, hailing and sirens are going off. Hope there is a little clear window sometime before Monday. I walk the alleys here in my very suburban neighborhood and have a field of horses and a donkey, 2 cows, chickens, a field of sheep, a park and golf course and stream. Bobcats are becoming a real problem and coyotes. I make that do for my little piece of nature. There is also a large, mostly undeveloped wooded walking park but I'm not allowed to go alone, as there were some tents and squatters found when they were clearing more dead wood.
> 
> Doc assures me he got all the mesh this time. (Of course, that was the plan last July... but he said it was too embedded and difficult so he stopped.) After the rupture, he was determined this not happen again. Judging by the size of the crater in my abdomen, I'm surprised there is ANYTHING in there.
> 
> Here's to a good night's rest for both of us.


I'm glad that you're able to get out, even if just for a little while. It's a shame that you're having bad weather and not the sunshine that you really need. It's good advice that you not walk alone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You can use pipe cleaners in the center of the stuffing where you want to have control over shaping. Just have wire cutters or strong old scissors that you don't use for fabric any more so you can cut them the length you need. Here we can get pipe cleaners in the craft stores. Wire covered with fuzzy stuff. This will give you the shape you want.
> 
> They are adorable and you might be able to work a big of pipe cleaner through the stitches if you wanted to experiment on one. Perhaps it wouldn't go in the middle of the stuffing any more but if you got white ones and worked a piece inside along the edge where you want shape it might still work.


That's a great idea


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up, so I think I'll go get something done, don't know what but something. 
Hmmm.... Maybe a nap? LOL!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> It's a school team so 8 rowers + a cox in each boat. This is the first of the season so there'll be lots of time trials and eyeing up the opposition! There's lots of hanging around between races and then whoosh and they're past, bit like motor racing but all good fun. He's passionate about rowing and is due to go to university this September and I know darn well he will apply to the one that has the best rowing facilities!


We have rowers here too. The old Welland Canal has been turned into a flatwater area. Rowers come from all over to compete. I think they're trying to get an Olympic competition here.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Have to report good news. Finally able to get the computer to confirm and renew my DEA license..required for work, even part time. Molly's blood gluc. 100 and wt 143.2..both within normal limits. Now off to find some tomato plants and study for ACLS test on May 6. Hoping all are having a great day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well breaks over best get back to what I've been doing for the last couple of hours , cleaning out the living room . Husband has gone to visit with his brothers and son is at work so it's just me and mishka who is outside , so I have a perfectly silent house and hoping once I've finished I'll have a couple of hours to knit in peace
> So far I've moved all furniture  and scrubbed washed and polished everything in sight . Now to finishing beating the rug which is outside and then the vacuum will have a work out
> I'm seriously thinking of not letting husband back in after the amount of junk I removed from that room


????????your back will be broken after all that but it always feels so good to have it done. 
I thought my house might stay clean for a while now since DS is home for 3 weeks & I won't have Kimber but she came to visit just after the floors were dry???? DS said, she's not wet but there's still lots of dry mud in her fur???? I give up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There are lots of babies on the farm near me , the path mishka and I walk goes past the fields with sheep and cows in . Mishka would sit watching them all day if I let her especially when the donkeys are out . Not quite sure if she is thinking aaww they are cute or yummy lamb chops ????


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree..still need to see the cardiologist. Also need a workup from a kidney expert (urologist/nephrologist) as swollen legs is often a sign of early and reversible kidney problems. Do not hesitate..this is a sign that something is wrong.


Good advise, better safe than sorry. Hope Marianne is better soon


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture to prove it . Poor sheep look like mini at- at s from the star wars movies
> Put me off making stuffed animals and my farm has been in a time out bag for 2 years now


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, hope your daughter gets rid of the cold quickly

Joyce, good luck with the ACLS, lots of work & study good news in Molly. Is it because of air currents that Salt Lake City has bad air? It doesn't seem like it should be badly polluted there.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all. Sunny day out there today but a little cool as well. 

Will have to catch you all up this week on last week's happenings. 

Been knitting though in my absence. Have to try to get pics taken of my makes.

Will be back later on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture to prove it . Poor sheep look like mini at- at s from the star wars movies
> Put me off making stuffed animals and my farm has been in a time out bag for 2 years now


IMHO, it is quite hard to knit a good sheep at that scale.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> In our house if anything disappears I say it's someone , as it's usually husband who has moved it or taken it but he denies it , so I say someone
> The best is when he misplaces the TV remote and asks me if I have had it . I don't think I would know what the TV remote in the living room looks like never mind use it ????


TV remotes are an extension of a man's hand... I once took it and put it by my chair. He would come and say "just want to see..." etc. Finally, brought me a drink and just took it as he went by. We have a "smart" TV that requires a smart person to operate it... Unfortunately, that piece was missing from box! I can no longer do my Wii... about the only thing I turn it on for other than hockey games or Indy cars anyhow! I am ever even asked if I would like to watch something and there are times when car auctions, Alaskan gold mining, Naked and Afraid, Pickers, national news get on my very last nerve.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sirens? As in tornado warning sirens? Or Police ones?
> 
> I hope you & Pammie don't have any damage from the hail.
> Is it normal to have hailstorms this time of year? We only get hail when it's been really hot. No danger of that right now. We have snow in the forcast for the next 3 days???? I'm getting sick of this!


For the hail storm... and, yes, we had a horrible one last Spring about this time. We replaced roof, repainted several things, restained fence, about $8,000 in car damages. Our entire neighborhood was hit hard. Today is very cool and grey. I haven't gone out to inspect any damage. Ignorance is bliss...

I do remember snow in IL one Easter, but that is as late as I remember. The whole world is having weird weather. I love to look at it, but an't say I miss shoveling snow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you ever wanted a shawl - now is the time. --- sam

http://www.redheart.com/knit-along/Textured-Triangle-Shawl?utm_source=ppemail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Textured-Triangle-Shawl


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you ever wanted a shawl - now is the time. --- sam
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/knit-along/Textured-Triangle-Shawl?utm_source=ppemail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Textured-Triangle-Shawl


Looks nice but don't think I will. I've finished block 9 of the Knitterati.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks nice but don't think I will. I've finished block 9 of the Knitterati.


The block is looking good, Liz, I don't think I will be knitting on needles that big, Sam- takes a surprising amount of yarn.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Just finished reading last weeks KTP, always behind but still trying to keep up with you all.
Thanks ladies and gents for this weeks beginning, goodness so much going on with some of you.
Hugs and best wishes to all, back to reading after I eat something for lunch. Not hungry but need something.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for all you quilters and wanna be quilters here is a nifty project. --- sam

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2017/04/26/pieced-napkins-in-daily-linen/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Free%20Pattern%20for%20Pieced%20Napkins%20in%20our%20New%20Daily%20Linen%21&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The block is looking good, Liz, I don't think I will be knitting on needles that big, Sam- takes a surprising amount of yarn.


Thanks, Julie. Pattern calls for 4 mm needles.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's great they set you free for the weekend. Hope it heals some without the vac.


It will. Binder is holding it snug. What I love, besides the freedom, is giving skin a break from all that "contact" sticky film they use.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Page 2!


Thanks.... I was looking for Rookie's pictures and, DUH, brain woke up for a few seconds and I realized that you wonderful summary ladies list all the PICTURES! Found them both.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The basement was spared pretty much as was the upstairs so those two levels have remained inhabitable. It's a partial basement finished with 4 rooms---toy room rec area/bedroom, full bathroom, laundry room and furnace storage room.


Sounds a bit like our old tri-level. Glad the damage was contained. Saw the pictures and both rooms look lovely. Makes me wantto just gut this place..... or move, but where?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Have to report good news. Finally able to get the computer to confirm and renew my DEA license..required for work, even part time. Molly's blood gluc. 100 and wt 143.2..both within normal limits. Now off to find some tomato plants and study for ACLS test on May 6. Hoping all are having a great day.


Great news!!! Happy studying and I know you'll pass with flying colors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????your back will be broken after all that but it always feels so good to have it done.
> I thought my house might stay clean for a while now since DS is home for 3 weeks & I won't have Kimber but she came to visit just after the floors were dry???? DS said, she's not wet but there's still lots of dry mud in her fur???? I give up


Oh my gosh, I know what you mean, I was doing all the floors yesterday and had them all swept, then in comes Gizmo, leaving a trail of local shrubbery behind him. :sm22: :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> TV remotes are an extension of a man's hand... I once took it and put it by my chair. He would come and say "just want to see..." etc. Finally, brought me a drink and just took it as he went by. We have a "smart" TV that requires a smart person to operate it... Unfortunately, that piece was missing from box! I can no longer do my Wii... about the only thing I turn it on for other than hockey games or Indy cars anyhow! I am ever even asked if I would like to watch something and there are times when car auctions, Alaskan gold mining, Naked and Afraid, Pickers, national news get on my very last nerve.


I think my DH may be related to yours, mine watches the same things, they do get old don't they? Especially Naked and Afraid, and of course David is busy telling them what they should have taken with and what they should be doing, because you know, he's done it all so many times. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, you bring up a fascinating point. I do get tied up in knots with tv news. I think I will take a break from that for a while also. I feel like I will literally shatter if there is one more thing that causes pressure. And, as a lot of us feel, I feel helpless to change the current climate in America. Helpless is not good for the immune system or our overall physical or mental health. I need to start empowering myself by changing that which I can.
> I can start to build up my walks. Take one day a week where I get out and picnic, sketch, learn the newish camera Al got at garage sale but be in nature more. Not up to hiking yet. But can throw camp chair and cooler in car and relax in nature. Especially since I can now be in the sun! What a gift.
> Thank you Jynx. Hope you can get out in nature.
> Incidentally I drive about 3 miles to where Maya and I walk. Libraries, colleges, churches, museums, even industrial parks sometimes have pocket gardens. You might make a game of seeing how many pocket sanctuaries you can find in your town.


Pollyanna had it right.... no sense in dealing with things we can't change.... better to spend time meditating, knitting or enjoying what we do have, like nature. Great idea on the hidden gardens. I just have been too lazy to get in car. There is a wonderful prayer garden/maze at a nearby church. I have a wooded walking area near, but I get lost in it! Need a companion. I don't think even the GPS would help and the parking is horrid. There are 3 parks within walking distance of my house and our town has a Wildflower Festival every spring so every park, median and public building is teaming with Bluebonnets, Poppies and Indian Paint Brush. People come from all over to take pictures. There is a jazz festival with it and I just have to sit in back yard to hear it...... My little route just doesn't require much thought and lets me see the animals. When the weather is bad or too hot, I also sometimes go to a very pretty mall.... not a place I would shop... but it is beautifully planted, lots of benches and wide, wide aisles. It also has sculptor from the Nasher collection. It and the arboretum are just beyond my driving abilities at the moment. Today is grey and cool. Think I'll put on a sweatshirt and go feed the sheep.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> A weekend free of the wound vac- yeah. But do be careful not to strain the wound.


Binder on and NO LIFTING. I think I;l bune up and take a walk in the cool, grey day.

Glad your team won. We are huge hockey fans and out team and our old team are both out already.. Don't know who is left that I would cheer for but we will watch to the bitter end. When we had season tickets, I took knitting. The more exciting the game, the faster the needles!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've seen bigger wounds than yours and they have healed eventually. One lady we had was on nil by mouth, changing her wound and I said your been eating, 'No I haven't'. Well how did the zucchini get in the bag I asked? A bit of a give away :sm02:


I remember with great hate those bags! I know this will heal. the EVENTUALLY part is giving me a problem, especially as the weather gets hot... but it is what it is. (Speaking of which, my DH is still not home. Not sure I can change this dressing myself as I can not lay down and still see it all. I'm sure a few hours won't matter.)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you, I'm so happy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind on reading the tea party. It will be the same this week as well since Matthew and I will be traveling to see his drawing at the art competition in Minnesota and then a weekend visit to see family in Wisconsin. I have a class to teach on Sunday then work Monday and Tuesday. Wednesday is Matthew's doctor appointment then travel begins. First stop is a quick visit with RookieRetiree. I will try to take pictures to share.


Pouting here.... I want to go to Chicago and I want to be in Minneapolis next week-end for the volley ball tournament.... and I have WI family I haven't seen in a couple years. Not happening! Enjoy it all. Will keep fingers crossed for good traveling weather.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Praying every day brings improvement for you, Jynx!


 :sm24: :sm24: I know every prayer helps.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right about "rest" not being in Marianne's vocabulary. I talked with her last night and she said they decided the cardiologist wasn't needed. She had recently been check out by him and everything was good. They are just continuing with the stronger medicine to help keep her from retaining water. She said the one foot is a little better.


 :sm02: Good news. I thought the cardiologist had given her a good report last time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, wow good work, that is an ambitious block.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I haven't watched the news or read a so called newspaper in months now . I really dislike being lied to and I don't like the way journalists take only a part of a story and run with it . Like your husband my husband has the TV on all the time and sometimes I catch snippets of news and that's enough for me


No newspaper here either. I would just waste another hour doing the crossword puzzle!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I really hope this is the very last time you have to go through all of this. What a mess you have been through. Good to hear you have a couple of days without the awful vac. Take care.


Thanks and I am waiting to here about new baby. Fun, but hectic, times...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Gwen do you know if KAP is collecting anything for charity this year, like they did last year? I would send something if so. There was a little conversation about this a while ago but my old brain can't remember the details!! Thanks.


I know Rookie is planning a silent auction with proceeds going to charity. I know Bella's family has been discussed and maybe The Elms and maybe something that Heidi is involved with.... Rookie can tell you much more and details.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, glad you have some nice walking areas near by.Enjoy the blue bonnets.
Kaye, LOL at you saying when David watches Naked and Afraid he tells them what to do "because he's done it all so many times".


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture to prove it . Poor sheep look like mini at- at s from the star wars movies
> Put me off making stuffed animals and my farm has been in a time out bag for 2 years now


Those are cute...... maybe a toothpick or piece of wire, pipe cleaner, stuck up into legs, body would help them stand and pose better. They seem to be grazing, just like the herd of live ones near me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I know I could live without political news for a while! I have started leaving the room when it comes on TV.
> 
> And yay for no lupus, Joy! And Jynx, I miss being outside, too, especially my garden. Love to play in the dirt. :sm04:


Wish DH would come home. He brought all these plants and it is a cool, overcast day when I could actually plant some (wearing my mask and gloves in comfort... hate them) but I can't lift them down from gazebo. Oh well, I am getting caught up on here.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad that you're able to get out, even if just for a little while. It's a shame that you're having bad weather and not the sunshine that you really need. It's good advice that you not walk alone.


No rain so I am heading out soon..... I am fine in the neighborhood alone.... very residential, but that wooded area has had some issues... however, there has just been massive building across the street and lots of development so it may take on a whole new feel very soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> TV remotes are an extension of a man's hand... I once took it and put it by my chair. He would come and say "just want to see..." etc. Finally, brought me a drink and just took it as he went by. We have a "smart" TV that requires a smart person to operate it... Unfortunately, that piece was missing from box! I can no longer do my Wii... about the only thing I turn it on for other than hockey games or Indy cars anyhow! I am ever even asked if I would like to watch something and there are times when car auctions, Alaskan gold mining, Naked and Afraid, Pickers, national news get on my very last nerve.


That sounds very familiar???? Except for Naked & Afraid, that's too stupid for DH to watch. I will be so glad if the so called reality TV finally gets thrown in the bush. What absolute crap!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you ever wanted a shawl - now is the time. --- sam
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/knit-along/Textured-Triangle-Shawl?utm_source=ppemail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Textured-Triangle-Shawl


Just downloaded the pattern.... Nice big size.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks nice but don't think I will. I've finished block 9 of the Knitterati.


NICE.... I am downloading the patterns but may have missed a few. Haven't decided exactly what I'm going to do with them so haven't started yet.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think my DH may be related to yours, mine watches the same things, they do get old don't they? Especially Naked and Afraid, and of course David is busy telling them what they should have taken with and what they should be doing, because you know, he's done it all so many times. :sm16: :sm16:


Definitely separated at birth..... I did think the girl that took duct tape and made a bikini and gloves was pretty sharp.... I like the crab fisherman to watch when it is really hot here but would just love to be asked once in awhile. If we watch a new show that HE doesn't really care for, I never see it again! Let's not even talk about the channel surfing between commercials or the poor use of recorder to jump from one thing to another.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Definitely separated at birth..... I did think the girl that took duct tape and made a bikini and gloves was pretty sharp.... I like the crab fisherman to watch when it is really hot here but would just love to be asked once in awhile. If we watch a new show that HE doesn't really care for, I never see it again! Let's not even talk about the channel surfing between commercials or the poor use of recorder to jump from one thing to another.....


I'm so glad for DVR or I wouldn't get to watch anything I like. I would have to get another TV & receiver


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds very familiar???? Except for Naked & Afraid, that's too stupid for DH to watch. I will be so glad if the so called reality TV finally gets thrown in the bush. What absolute crap!


Agreed, though we do watch Survivor..... Even that is getting a little weird. As to reality TV.... My SIL is an actor. Those are swear words in this house.... Just one cheap way to produce a how and not hire actors.. (He is now doing training for an oil company full time but still does lots of voice over work and an occasional project. No more plays though, too time intensive. He just directed his first bit.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so glad for DVR or I wouldn't get to watch anything I like. I would have to get another TV & receiver


DITTO


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

OK.... I really am going for walk now. See you all later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Another cool grey day here, not snowing so that's a bonus.
We are going with friend to North Battleford out for supper & then to some blues concert at the museum. I'm told I'm the designated driver so I hope they don't want to stay 1/2 the night, 85 miles is too far to drive when very tired

Liz, your square looks great, are you making a blanket from them?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, hope your daughter gets rid of the cold quickly
> 
> Joyce, good luck with the ACLS, lots of work & study good news in Molly. Is it because of air currents that Salt Lake City has bad air? It doesn't seem like it should be badly polluted there.


Thanks for the good wishes. SLC , as is most of the valley, is sitting at the bottom of a trench between two very high ranges of mountains. Thus the wind, coming from west to east, rises over the mountains and doesn't go into the valley trenches, leaving the pollution, from homes and cars, stuck in the trenches for us to breathe. It is OK in the summer time, just in the winter when the air on top helps to hold the cold, polluted air into the valley. If you go up high into the ski resorts, you will go through a layer of thick, dark, smoggy air and burst out into wonderful warm sunshine. I think that is one reason many people here enjoy skiing so much. It gets them away from the dreary, black air valley.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Julie. Pattern calls for 4 mm needles.


Should have looked closer- it looks like it is really chunky yarn.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My makes while I was without a phone or tablet


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> TV remotes are an extension of a man's hand... I once took it and put it by my chair. He would come and say "just want to see..." etc. Finally, brought me a drink and just took it as he went by. We have a "smart" TV that requires a smart person to operate it... Unfortunately, that piece was missing from box! I can no longer do my Wii... about the only thing I turn it on for other than hockey games or Indy cars anyhow! I am ever even asked if I would like to watch something and there are times when car auctions, Alaskan gold mining, Naked and Afraid, Pickers, national news get on my very last nerve.


My nephew is a camera operator on Naked and Afraid--he has some interesting stories.

The TV is always tuned to a car program or American Pickers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds a bit like our old tri-level. Glad the damage was contained. Saw the pictures and both rooms look lovely. Makes me wantto just gut this place..... or move, but where?


I'm feeling the same way!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My makes while I was without a phone or tablet


Can't imagine you not keeping yourself busy, Mel!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> TV remotes are an extension of a man's hand... I once took it and put it by my chair. He would come and say "just want to see..." etc. Finally, brought me a drink and just took it as he went by. We have a "smart" TV that requires a smart person to operate it... Unfortunately, that piece was missing from box! I can no longer do my Wii... about the only thing I turn it on for other than hockey games or Indy cars anyhow! I am ever even asked if I would like to watch something and there are times when car auctions, Alaskan gold mining, Naked and Afraid, Pickers, national news get on my very last nerve.


Sport and more sport in my house and I'm not slightly interested


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Looks nice but don't think I will. I've finished block 9 of the Knitterati.


Looks nice Liz , I'm still collecting the squares


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> Have to report good news. Finally able to get the computer to confirm and renew my DEA license..required for work, even part time. Molly's blood gluc. 100 and wt 143.2..both within normal limits. Now off to find some tomato plants and study for ACLS test on May 6. Hoping all are having a great day.


Good news for your license and Molly!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Have to report good news. Finally able to get the computer to confirm and renew my DEA license..required for work, even part time. Molly's blood gluc. 100 and wt 143.2..both within normal limits. Now off to find some tomato plants and study for ACLS test on May 6. Hoping all are having a great day.


Definitely good news Joyce and good luck with you ACLS test


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> if you ever wanted a shawl - now is the time. --- sam
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/knit-along/Textured-Triangle-Shawl?utm_source=ppemail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Textured-Triangle-Shawl


Looks like a nice one, Sam!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Looks nice but don't think I will. I've finished block 9 of the Knitterati.


Very pretty, Liz!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Definitely separated at birth..... I did think the girl that took duct tape and made a bikini and gloves was pretty sharp.... I like the crab fisherman to watch when it is really hot here but would just love to be asked once in awhile. If we watch a new show that HE doesn't really care for, I never see it again! Let's not even talk about the channel surfing between commercials or the poor use of recorder to jump from one thing to another.....


That made me laugh . The channel surfing really used to annoy me . I told husband that we should just get a broken TV and he can click the remote all he wants as he wasn't actually watching a programme


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My makes while I was without a phone or tablet


Very nice, you have been busy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> OK.... I really am going for walk now. See you all later.


Hope you had a nice walk


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh . The channel surfing really used to annoy me . I told husband that we should just get a broken TV and he can click the remote all he wants as he wasn't actually watching a programme


Just about the time I get interested in something, it's flip, flip, flip????& he always falls asleep with the stupidest program on & the remote in a death grip????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> My makes while I was without a phone or tablet


They look great Mel. 
,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just finished off the quiltingon my latest project, just need to do the binding, hopefully tomorrow.
For the quilters in the group, I just came across this.

http://fabshophop.com/free-patterns_at_fabshophop.asp


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gagesmom, what wonderful knitted items. Those are beautiful. You are a knitting wonder! Thanks for sharing.

Thanks to all for the kind wishes for ACLS>


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just about the time I get interested in something, it's flip, flip, flip????


I gave up and left them all too it . When I'm sitting i prefer to knit or read , if I really want to watch something I have my own TV, oldest son gave it to me


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, glad you have some nice walking areas near by.Enjoy the blue bonnets.
> Kaye, LOL at you saying when David watches Naked and Afraid he tells them what to do "because he's done it all so many times".


LOL!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> My makes while I was without a phone or tablet


So nice Mel! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, lovely, you did good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely good news Joyce and good luck with you ACLS test


Sonja, well said.
Joyce, good luck.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized looking at the summary that I meant to post this picture and forgot! This is the purse for my BFF for her birthday next month. I plan to make one for me as well but want to redo the straps as I put them in the wrong place.


Great looking purse, love the colors.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he mentioned that there was fluid - i told him i thought it was from some of my meds. i may be back to see him sooner than scheduled or i just may wait - i see him in just a couple of weeks.
i've been having some real pain in my back and the back of my legs down to the back of my knees. i've been living on motrin and been drinking a lot just in case i am dehydrated.
went to bed at eight last night. was up three times and took motrin and finally got up for good at eight. it has not been a good day except for Heidi completely cleaning my house.
even mopped the floor. feels good to have clean house. right now i feel pretty good - sleepy - but otherwise good. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> SAM..... You are right about the computers... All the Dr.s and the hospital room, everything... but my GP still just talks to me and then goes to her office and makes her entries. I'm not a fan of all the medical portals to communicate with Dr. but it is nice to have access to records (and see all the mistakes).
> 
> One of my Dr.s sits (he has a bad back) and just seems to have all the time in the world. Most now are allotting 15 minutes per patient. As to the outfits, my lady Dr.s are in dresses and white coats. One of mom's guys was jeans, cowboy boots and extremely casual. Funny, he was also extremely good, didn't preach at her or talk to me instead and told her to keep on keeping on as it seems to have worked for 90+ years. Mom loved him, which is really saying something for her and Drs. She HATES them.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

upcoming holidays? --- sam



martina said:


> Qthanks Sam and Julie for starting us off again. Didn't go to lunch today with Chris as he'd to help Jamie. He came for a couple of hours from 6 and Jamie was so much better that he walked over by himself and was talking away. He'd been able to talk to his boss too. This is great as he'd been unable to communicate with him other than texting for nearly 2 years. He's putting this down to the new routine Chris is getting him into. So glad it's working.
> I'd been into town to buy a couple of bits for upcoming holidays but wasn't able to get all I wanted. Never mind, it won't spoil things. Off to bed now. Goodnight all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Definitely separated at birth..... I did think the girl that took duct tape and made a bikini and gloves was pretty sharp.... I like the crab fisherman to watch when it is really hot here but would just love to be asked once in awhile. If we watch a new show that HE doesn't really care for, I never see it again! Let's not even talk about the channel surfing between commercials or the poor use of recorder to jump from one thing to another.....


Yes, the duck tape was pretty good, David couldn't figure out why she did't use some on the bottom of her feet when going to the pick up point. lol 
We do watch the Alaskan Fishing, I had a friend that went over the side of a commercial fishing boat, caught himself by grabbing the gaph hanging on the side of the boat.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> he mentioned that there was fluid - i told him i thought it was from some of my meds. i may be back to see him sooner than scheduled or i just may wait - i see him in just a couple of weeks.
> i've been having some real pain in my back and the back of my legs down to the back of my knees. i've been living on motrin and been drinking a lot just in case i am dehydrated.
> went to bed at eight last night. was up three times and took motrin and finally got up for good at eight. it has not been a good day except for Heidi completely cleaning my house.
> even mopped the floor. feels good to have clean house. right now i feel pretty good - sleepy - but otherwise good. --- sam


Sam, please see your doctor sooner rather than later. Sounds to me, and I am not a doctor, like you have sciatic pain involvement, possibly secondary to the fluid in your abdomen weighing enough to put strain on your back and causing your back and leg problems. You are too loved and important to us to have you have this kind of discomfort. Bad side effect of that much ibuprofin (Motrin) is that it can ruin your kidneys. Once again, you need to go back to your doctor..now. Please forgive if I sound pushy, but right now, that is my honest feeling.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, wow good work, that is an ambitious block.


Thanks. I'm sure others are doing it too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another cool grey day here, not snowing so that's a bonus.
> We are going with friend to North Battleford out for supper & then to some blues concert at the museum. I'm told I'm the designated driver so I hope they don't want to stay 1/2 the night, 85 miles is too far to drive when very tired
> 
> Liz, your square looks great, are you making a blanket from them?


Thanks, Bonnie. Yes, it's supposed to be an afghan when finished. There are to be 30 squares.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Saturday one and all. Thank you Sam for the great recipes, I think he likes his women on the chubby side...LOL.
I don't know what happened but I became very weak in my legs Tuesday morning and walking was painful and a strain. I had a DR.'s appt. for prescription refills. Then hubby and I went to Olive Garden and David needed to go to Target. I was hoping I would get over what was wrong by walking as much as possible. It didn't work. So I've been taking it easy. I didn't tell David because I don't like complaining but I think just in case I will have the walker in the car just in case. I have been getting stronger so this event was odd.

I haven't gotten caught up on the postings as of yet. but will try. I hope and pray all are doing fine and will have a great weekend.
The pool repair men have been sporadic on the job. So not sure when they will get it finished. I really need to start exercising, it's easier in the pool.

Chat later


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My makes while I was without a phone or tablet


You really put your off time to go use. Nice job.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Sam I agree with Flyty1n Please see the Dr. as soon as you can and not wait around for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Definitely separated at birth..... I did think the girl that took duct tape and made a bikini and gloves was pretty sharp.... I like the crab fisherman to watch when it is really hot here but would just love to be asked once in awhile. If we watch a new show that HE doesn't really care for, I never see it again! Let's not even talk about the channel surfing between commercials or the poor use of recorder to jump from one thing to another.....


And you always end up missing the best part because of the channel flipping, makes me so mad, then he'll say "I didn't know you were watching it", UGH!!! we were just discussing what was happening, remember? Oh..... :sm22: :sm14:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My makes while I was without a phone or tablet


Nice, you certainly didn't waste your time, they look great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My nephew is a camera operator on Naked and Afraid--he has some interesting stories.
> 
> The TV is always tuned to a car program or American Pickers.


Did he ever tell you why they have to be naked? I mean really, wouldn't a pair of shorts and a tank top work just as well? lol Enquiring minds want to know.

David watches American Pickers alot, they do find some interesting things, you never know what they'll unearth in some of those buildings, I always wait for Mike? to fall through a ceiling or something with the way he climbs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a very cute dress. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> I've been crocheting a little dress for my granddaughter . Was hopeing I would be done before Easter but the bunny is giving me a hard time ð¡ð°


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great trip and safe trip. --- sam



pacer said:


> I am so far behind on reading the tea party. It will be the same this week as well since Matthew and I will be traveling to see his drawing at the art competition in Minnesota and then a weekend visit to see family in Wisconsin. I have a class to teach on Sunday then work Monday and Tuesday. Wednesday is Matthew's doctor appointment then travel begins. First stop is a quick visit with RookieRetiree. I will try to take pictures to share.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think they are great sonja - they look like sheep to me. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture to prove it . Poor sheep look like mini at- at s from the star wars movies
> Put me off making stuffed animals and my farm has been in a time out bag for 2 years now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of dog is molly? she sounds good size. i love big dogs. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Have to report good news. Finally able to get the computer to confirm and renew my DEA license..required for work, even part time. Molly's blood gluc. 100 and wt 143.2..both within normal limits. Now off to find some tomato plants and study for ACLS test on May 6. Hoping all are having a great day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

should i know what acls means? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Great news!!! Happy studying and I know you'll pass with flying colors.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love survivor - my favorite just got voted out - darn. that is about it for reality tv. i watched naked and afraid just once - i thought do i want my hinny on national television - i think not. ithat was the last i watched it - i just thought it was dumb. besides - if they are naked and afraid why do they keep shading "parts" of the body? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Agreed, though we do watch Survivor..... Even that is getting a little weird. As to reality TV.... My SIL is an actor. Those are swear words in this house.... Just one cheap way to produce a how and not hire actors.. (He is now doing training for an oil company full time but still does lots of voice over work and an occasional project. No more plays though, too time intensive. He just directed his first bit.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is a year long knit-a-long afghan. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Another cool grey day here, not snowing so that's a bonus.
> We are going with friend to North Battleford out for supper & then to some blues concert at the museum. I'm told I'm the designated driver so I hope they don't want to stay 1/2 the night, 85 miles is too far to drive when very tired
> 
> Liz, your square looks great, are you making a blanket from them?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll give it another day and if it doesn't stop by then i will give him a call. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Sam, please see your doctor sooner rather than later. Sounds to me, and I am not a doctor, like you have sciatic pain involvement, possibly secondary to the fluid in your abdomen weighing enough to put strain on your back and causing your back and leg problems. You are too loved and important to us to have you have this kind of discomfort. Bad side effect of that much ibuprofin (Motrin) is that it can ruin your kidneys. Once again, you need to go back to your doctor..now. Please forgive if I sound pushy, but right now, that is my honest feeling.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saw my nephew in the street today- and while a lot shorter his hair was a similar colour to yours with pinks and purples in it. And a flower to one side as well.


 :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They still are cute....made me think of lambs being led to the slaughter house with their heads hanging low!
LOL....yes I sometimes have a warped sense of humor.


Swedenme said:


> Hopefully I've improved over the last few years ..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The general doctor's office did call the cardiologist and said at this point they're doing everything right and based on her last tests at the cardio office no need to come in.


tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad the one foot is a little better but still think a visit to the cardiologist is in order. At least a phone call to see if cardiologist thinks a visit is needed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja I hope you know when I said the sheep looked wonky it was NOT your knitting but the position of them.
I also posted that they made me think they were headed for the slaughter house but now that someone else pointed it out it could just be they are grazing. Wonky or no they are adorable!


sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, pipe cleaners are a brilliant idea. Hope it works for Sonja. Her knitting is great, it IS the stuffing that makes them wonky.
> Sonja, LOL at your comment about not letting DH back in. One of the things I need to get control of is my DH's hoarding, it really adds to my tension.
> Flytyin, agree, rivers are wonderful places to relax and enjoy nature.
> Cathy, thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll send her your post.



flyty1n said:


> I agree..still need to see the cardiologist. Also need a workup from a kidney expert (urologist/nephrologist) as swollen legs is often a sign of early and reversible kidney problems. Do not hesitate..this is a sign that something is wrong.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very pretty Liz. 


budasha said:


> Looks nice but don't think I will. I've finished block 9 of the Knitterati.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness you certainly got a lot done! Especially love the little yellow sweater with matching hat (forgot the other color in it.)
They all look amazing!


gagesmom said:


> My makes while I was without a phone or tablet


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sam don't let that fluid go unchecked too long please. Sorry about the pain in your ack and the back of your legss &
knees. Hope you get a good rest tonight and aren't up and down again.



thewren said:


> he mentioned that there was fluid - i told him i thought it was from some of my meds. i may be back to see him sooner than scheduled or i just may wait - i see him in just a couple of weeks.
> i've been having some real pain in my back and the back of my legs down to the back of my knees. i've been living on motrin and been drinking a lot just in case i am dehydrated.
> went to bed at eight last night. was up three times and took motrin and finally got up for good at eight. it has not been a good day except for Heidi completely cleaning my house.
> even mopped the floor. feels good to have clean house. right now i feel pretty good - sleepy - but otherwise good. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam, please listen to flyty1n/Joyce.....she's giving you a good "come to Jesus" talk so hop to it! You are much loved.



flyty1n said:


> Sam, please see your doctor sooner rather than later. Sounds to me, and I am not a doctor, like you have sciatic pain involvement, possibly secondary to the fluid in your abdomen weighing enough to put strain on your back and causing your back and leg problems. You are too loved and important to us to have you have this kind of discomfort. Bad side effect of that much ibuprofin (Motrin) is that it can ruin your kidneys. Once again, you need to go back to your doctor..now. Please forgive if I sound pushy, but right now, that is my honest feeling.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I both watch American Pickers a lot and Law and Order SVU.


Poledra65 said:


> Did he ever tell you why they have to be naked? I mean really, wouldn't a pair of shorts and a tank top work just as well? lol Enquiring minds want to know.
> 
> David watches American Pickers alot, they do find some interesting things, you never know what they'll unearth in some of those buildings, I always wait for Mike? to fall through a ceiling or something with the way he climbs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another cool grey day here, not snowing so that's a bonus.
> We are going with friend to North Battleford out for supper & then to some blues concert at the museum. I'm told I'm the designated driver so I hope they don't want to stay 1/2 the night, 85 miles is too far to drive when very tired
> 
> Liz, your square looks great, are you making a blanket from them?


85 miles.... that is a haul. Hope it is a great concert, over early...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My makes while I was without a phone or tablet


They are all wonderful. I really like the patterned set and the red patterned hat. Time well spent. I wonder what all I could get accomplished if I gave up the computer. Not that I would.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> he mentioned that there was fluid - i told him i thought it was from some of my meds. i may be back to see him sooner than scheduled or i just may wait - i see him in just a couple of weeks.
> i've been having some real pain in my back and the back of my legs down to the back of my knees. i've been living on motrin and been drinking a lot just in case i am dehydrated.
> went to bed at eight last night. was up three times and took motrin and finally got up for good at eight. it has not been a good day except for Heidi completely cleaning my house.
> even mopped the floor. feels good to have clean house. right now i feel pretty good - sleepy - but otherwise good. --- sam


You need to call the doc Monday morning Sam, that is NOT good, may not be bad, but definitely not good. Motrin that often is really bad for you liver and kidney's a prescription pain med would be better because you wouldn't need it as often, at least that's the idea anyway. HUGS!
It's always great to have a clean house, my living room is actually decluttered, I just need to clear off my two side tables, I have one on each side of my chair, then I'll be happy with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam, please see your doctor sooner rather than later. Sounds to me, and I am not a doctor, like you have sciatic pain involvement, possibly secondary to the fluid in your abdomen weighing enough to put strain on your back and causing your back and leg problems. You are too loved and important to us to have you have this kind of discomfort. Bad side effect of that much ibuprofin (Motrin) is that it can ruin your kidneys. Once again, you need to go back to your doctor..now. Please forgive if I sound pushy, but right now, that is my honest feeling.


I second that motion!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Happy Saturday one and all. Thank you Sam for the great recipes, I think he likes his women on the chubby side...LOL.
> I don't know what happened but I became very weak in my legs Tuesday morning and walking was painful and a strain. I had a DR.'s appt. for prescription refills. Then hubby and I went to Olive Garden and David needed to go to Target. I was hoping I would get over what was wrong by walking as much as possible. It didn't work. So I've been taking it easy. I didn't tell David because I don't like complaining but I think just in case I will have the walker in the car just in case. I have been getting stronger so this event was odd.
> 
> I haven't gotten caught up on the postings as of yet. but will try. I hope and pray all are doing fine and will have a great weekend.
> ...


That is strange, I hope it was just an off happening and everything gets back on track quickly, you were really making strides at recovery so I hope you aren't having any setbacks. Keeping the walker in the car is not a bad idea at all, better safe than sorry. 
It will be wonderful to have the pool finished, I'm looking forward to pictures when it's done. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My nephew is a camera operator on Naked and Afraid--he has some interesting stories.
> 
> The TV is always tuned to a car program or American Pickers.


I can just imagine the stories!!! Sounds like my house on the shows. You would think I would be happy when he watches a cooking show. NO.... Just makes me hungry. Tonight he made a pork tenderloin stir fry with cauliflower rice. Couldn't tell it was cauliflower at all, but he sure made a mess doing it. The kitchen is the only room I had picked up, naturally.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm feeling the same way!


We could all run away together. The boys could have a massive garage and we could have a great yarn room!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love survivor - my favorite just got voted out - darn. that is about it for reality tv. i watched naked and afraid just once - i thought do i want my hinny on national television - i think not. ithat was the last i watched it - i just thought it was dumb. besides - if they are naked and afraid why do they keep shading "parts" of the body? --- sam


I've never watched it. Are they really naked? I thought it was just a come on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll give it another day and if it doesn't stop by then i will give him a call. --- sam


:sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh . The channel surfing really used to annoy me . I told husband that we should just get a broken TV and he can click the remote all he wants as he wasn't actually watching a programme


I was thinking of dualing remotes. I could keep mine hidden and change it at critical times in HIS shows. (And he is the one that doesn't believe multi-tasking is possible... so why he thinks he can keep up with 3 shows at a time is beyond me.)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The general doctor's office did call the cardiologist and said at this point they're doing everything right and based on her last tests at the cardio office no need to come in.


That's good news, hopefully it's nothing else that requires much concern though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very pretty Liz.


Thanks Gwen.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you had a nice walk


I did and the sheep were very happy to see me and my carrots. Of course, I managed to trip over a crack in the sidewalk and scared myself, but no falling. No sun but the fresh air was fabulous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can just imagine the stories!!! Sounds like my house on the shows. You would think I would be happy when he watches a cooking show. NO.... Just makes me hungry. Tonight he made a pork tenderloin stir fry with cauliflower rice. Couldn't tell it was cauliflower at all, but he sure made a mess doing it. The kitchen is the only room I had picked up, naturally.


LOLOL!!!
I'm not watching the food network or cooking channel, I can't have so much right now that it just makes me want a doughnut or something else I can't have. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just finished off the quiltingon my latest project, just need to do the binding, hopefully tomorrow.
> For the quilters in the group, I just came across this.
> 
> http://fabshophop.com/free-patterns_at_fabshophop.asp


WOW, I used to do the shophop but I've never seen all the free patterns together like that. Hope the pirnter has a lot of ink.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never watched it. Are they really naked? I thought it was just a come on.


Yep, totally naked, there is no way on Gods green earth, that for any amount of money, I'd be caught dead out in nature naked so that bugs could bite me in places that shouldn't see sun. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I was thinking of dualing remotes. I could keep mine hidden and change it at critical times in HIS shows. (And he is the one that doesn't believe multi-tasking is possible... so why he thinks he can keep up with 3 shows at a time is beyond me.)


LOL! I've done that to David a time or three, I grab the PS3 remote and play with the buttons. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, we are blessed to have Joyce, please follow her advice.
Joyce, thank you.
Sharon, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I did and the sheep were very happy to see me and my carrots. Of course, I managed to trip over a crack in the sidewalk and scared myself, but no falling. No sun but the fresh air was fabulous.


 :sm06: Okay, my heart about hit the floor, I'm glad you did not fall, but I can quite imagine that it gave your heart a major quake. The sheep and fresh air were good for you otherwise though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> he mentioned that there was fluid - i told him i thought it was from some of my meds. i may be back to see him sooner than scheduled or i just may wait - i see him in just a couple of weeks.
> i've been having some real pain in my back and the back of my legs down to the back of my knees. i've been living on motrin and been drinking a lot just in case i am dehydrated.
> went to bed at eight last night. was up three times and took motrin and finally got up for good at eight. it has not been a good day except for Heidi completely cleaning my house.
> even mopped the floor. feels good to have clean house. right now i feel pretty good - sleepy - but otherwise good. --- sam


If you get any redness or heat or hardness in the area where he said there was fluid..... Go immediately. Sorry about your back. In some cases, pain down to the knee area can be a pinched nerve in the back. I only had it in one leg though. Darned sciatica nerve. Hope the Motrin helps some. It doesn't work for me. We have a TENS unit (shocker) It helps to just have a DIFFERENT feeling sometimes. I should keep mine by my chair. Gerry uses it all the time his shoulders. His neck and shoulders are acting up right now and he had head biopsied again. They just keep whittling away at him! Seems he has had a big drop in hearing in lefte ear so they did MRI but no tumors. We will find out what they want to do next in a couple weeks. Meanwhile, I just talk louder!

A clean house. What a novel idea.... I'm not sure mine will ever be clean again...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the duck tape was pretty good, David couldn't figure out why she did't use some on the bottom of her feet when going to the pick up point. lol
> We do watch the Alaskan Fishing, I had a friend that went over the side of a commercial fishing boat, caught himself by grabbing the gaph hanging on the side of the boat.


YIKES. Gerry has a friend whose grandfather left him a crab fishing license. It was worth a bunch even back in the 80's. HE was from Ft. Worth and the head of the Seventh Day Adventist church there.... Quite the character.

I don't know why all the Naked and Afraid people don't figure out something for their feet first thing. I can't even handle the pool deck cement in summer and forget about stones, critters and such. (but barefooted inside most of the time)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam, please see your doctor sooner rather than later. Sounds to me, and I am not a doctor, like you have sciatic pain involvement, possibly secondary to the fluid in your abdomen weighing enough to put strain on your back and causing your back and leg problems. You are too loved and important to us to have you have this kind of discomfort. Bad side effect of that much ibuprofin (Motrin) is that it can ruin your kidneys. Once again, you need to go back to your doctor..now. Please forgive if I sound pushy, but right now, that is my honest feeling.


YEP....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, so glad you got to walk and feed the sheep. Us knitters have to take care of our wool!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Happy Saturday one and all. Thank you Sam for the great recipes, I think he likes his women on the chubby side...LOL.
> I don't know what happened but I became very weak in my legs Tuesday morning and walking was painful and a strain. I had a DR.'s appt. for prescription refills. Then hubby and I went to Olive Garden and David needed to go to Target. I was hoping I would get over what was wrong by walking as much as possible. It didn't work. So I've been taking it easy. I didn't tell David because I don't like complaining but I think just in case I will have the walker in the car just in case. I have been getting stronger so this event was odd.
> 
> I haven't gotten caught up on the postings as of yet. but will try. I hope and pray all are doing fine and will have a great weekend.
> ...


I like to walk in the pool and do water exercises. No water for me until abdomen is all healed.... Say Christmas? Not looking forward to the hot summer. Hope you are just having a temprary lapse but smart to keep the walker handy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And you always end up missing the best part because of the channel flipping, makes me so mad, then he'll say "I didn't know you were watching it", UGH!!! we were just discussing what was happening, remember? Oh..... :sm22: :sm14:


Another favorite is when he records something and doesn't do the show afterwards in case it runs late. Nothing like 2 hours watching a hockey game or race and not seeing the end!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> should i know what acls means? --- sam


I had to look it up. It is a medical test.... EMT's, nurses, etc. need to have it. Not sure, I think it relates to drugs but probably all wet on that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love survivor - my favorite just got voted out - darn. that is about it for reality tv. i watched naked and afraid just once - i thought do i want my hinny on national television - i think not. ithat was the last i watched it - i just thought it was dumb. besides - if they are naked and afraid why do they keep shading "parts" of the body? --- sam


My favorite too.... There are a couple on there this time that are real flakes.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YIKES. Gerry has a friend whose grandfather left him a crab fishing license. It was worth a bunch even back in the 80's. HE was from Ft. Worth and the head of the Seventh Day Adventist church there.... Quite the character.
> 
> I don't know why all the Naked and Afraid people don't figure out something for their feet first thing. I can't even handle the pool deck cement in summer and forget about stones, critters and such. (but barefooted inside most of the time)


Definitely worth a great deal in the 80's, you have to be pretty different to live the life of a commercial fisherman in Alaska for sure. lol

LOL! You would think, but it seems that very few do, I remember one girl making sandals from reeds and grass for her and her partner, but that's about it. I can run across the street to my neighbors in bare feet if I run, but I usually have my felted slippers on or sandals so that I don't burn all the skin off the bottom of my feet. lol, it gets bloody hot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, so glad you got to walk and feed the sheep. Us knitters have to take care of our wool!


LOL! Yes we do!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Another favorite is when he records something and doesn't do the show afterwards in case it runs late. Nothing like 2 hours watching a hockey game or race and not seeing the end!


Ooh, that would be bad. David never sets the DVR, he has me do it, thank goodness. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just found a show on Netflix, Night Shift , a doctor that was in Afghanistan and works at a hospital in San Antonio, (fictional), I am going to get caught up on season 1 tomorrow I think. I just love the idea of it set in SA, wonder where it was filmed, I'll have to look it up, they did use some scenery from there though.
Just looked it up, filmed in Albuquerque, NM. Season 4 started in April.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bella is home. She is tired and sore which is to be expected after enduring such a surgery. Hoping she feels better soon.

Saving SuperBella
57 mins ·

She is home. Yet She is tired, she is beyond exhausted as shes cried off and on most of the day, we were able to enjoy time with her older sister headed off to prom but it is all alot. Shes struggling to feel well, to not hurt all over tonight, to not be so tired and shes justified in all of that. If her eyes told the story of how in 4.5 years shes endured over 3 dozen surgeries, hundreds of pokes, 2.5 years collaborated hospital days, dozens and dozens of invasive procedures, multiple diagnosis including a progressive one..if her eyes could tell what she has seen and experienced by looking at her in her 4.5 years it would bring most of us to our knees. If people could glimpse, Not to let it define who she is but so people can grasp for a minute the magnitude of what shes been through, and goes through and yet she continues to fight, to climb, to endure, to still choose joy in her innocent way and see life and soak it all up ..so if you have had a bad day, a worn out day, a day that kicks you down and wears you emotionally and physically to the core; don't give up. Do not let it define you, do not be the victim, see the good there is, go find it. As we see her and her tired eyes, her chapped skin and raw lips , her many many scars and we know what those eyes have seen, we know all shes been through and yet here she is still fighting, still climbing, and not giving up. She is an inspiration. #Superbella #savingSuperBella #mitochondrialneedsacure
#shesworthacure#choosejoy
#don'tgiveup


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!!
> I'm not watching the food network or cooking channel, I can't have so much right now that it just makes me want a doughnut or something else I can't have. lol


That's why I don't like to see them. I am trying to lose weight. Well, sort of trying to just be more careful about what I eat. (The surery has given me a head start... false I know... I've lost 10 pounds but get reported to Dr. if I lose more than 5 in a week.) Gerry craves carbs. I'm trying to not eat white things. I crave protein. He doesn't do fruit.... I need a sweet so end up with a bad one. He did bring in a boat load of yellow squash today so we will make lots of squash casserole like they serve at The String Bean. I love it. Also some fresh broccoli which I love if he doesn't overcook it. I'm not a fan of smelly, mushy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Tami! Wish I could join you, too, Thank you. But, June 11 is my DD'S wedding so I should probably be there!! :sm02:


Definitely! Congratulations! Maybe next year.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I've done that to David a time or three, I grab the PS3 remote and play with the buttons. lol


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm17:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Have to report good news. Finally able to get the computer to confirm and renew my DEA license..required for work, even part time. Molly's blood gluc. 100 and wt 143.2..both within normal limits. Now off to find some tomato plants and study for ACLS test on May 6. Hoping all are having a great day.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Okay, my heart about hit the floor, I'm glad you did not fall, but I can quite imagine that it gave your heart a major quake. The sheep and fresh air were good for you otherwise though.


I am super bad about not looking down. WHEN I fall, it will because I trip over a pair of black Crocs on the black rug in front of a certain person's chair. Or any number of other shoes and such left on the floor.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, so glad you got to walk and feed the sheep. Us knitters have to take care of our wool!


Absolutely.... and there is a new black lamb. Wish the guy would give me a fleece.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> TV remotes are an extension of a man's hand... I once took it and put it by my chair. He would come and say "just want to see..." etc. Finally, brought me a drink and just took it as he went by. We have a "smart" TV that requires a smart person to operate it... Unfortunately, that piece was missing from box! I can no longer do my Wii... about the only thing I turn it on for other than hockey games or Indy cars anyhow! I am ever even asked if I would like to watch something and there are times when car auctions, Alaskan gold mining, Naked and Afraid, Pickers, national news get on my very last nerve.


Now you know why I paid $40 for a second remote for direct tv! DH hates commercials, so flips the channel when one comes on, finds something else and forgets to go back until it's time for the next commercial. I don't psi a lot of attention to the tv, but that's the time I've gotten interested. And the volume keeps getting louder. 30 years in a foundry does not improve hearing. So when I get tired of channel flipping or need to turn down the volume, I ha my own remote! It's come in handy a time or 2 when his has temporarily come up missing!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is home. She is tired and sore which is to be expected after enduring such a surgery. Hoping she feels better soon.
> 
> Saving SuperBella
> 57 mins ·
> ...


So wonderful that she was able to get home so quickly this time, I hope that she is able to get her energy back and heal quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's why I don't like to see them. I am trying to lose weight. Well, sort of trying to just be more careful about what I eat. (The surery has given me a head start... false I know... I've lost 10 pounds but get reported to Dr. if I lose more than 5 in a week.) Gerry craves carbs. I'm trying to not eat white things. I crave protein. He doesn't do fruit.... I need a sweet so end up with a bad one. He did bring in a boat load of yellow squash today so we will make lots of squash casserole like they serve at The String Bean. I love it. Also some fresh broccoli which I love if he doesn't overcook it. I'm not a fan of smelly, mushy.


I would love to have some yellow squash but it's so expensive right now at the store and a bit too early for the garden yet. I've been eating a lot of fruit lately. 
The broccoli starts are doing great, hopefully they will all stay that way and have a bumper crop for the freezer for winter.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just found a show on Netflix, Night Shift , a doctor that was in Afghanistan and works at a hospital in San Antonio, (fictional), I am going to get caught up on season 1 tomorrow I think. I just love the idea of it set in SA, wonder where it was filmed, I'll have to look it up, they did use some scenery from there though.
> Just looked it up, filmed in Albuquerque, NM. Season 4 started in April.


That sounds like a good one. I let Netflix lapse but they keep sending me better rates so may just get it. I love the Jane Fonda/Lily Tomlin show.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am super bad about not looking down. WHEN I fall, it will because I trip over a pair of black Crocs on the black rug in front of a certain person's chair. Or any number of other shoes and such left on the floor.


That would not be good, maybe they need a florescent X on them so you can see where he's left them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Now you know why I paid $40 for a second remote for direct tv! DH hates commercials, so flips the channel when one comes on, finds something else and forgets to go back until it's time for the next commercial. I don't psi a lot of attention to the tv, but that's the time I've gotten interested. And the volume keeps getting louder. 30 years in a foundry does not improve hearing. So when I get tired of channel flipping or need to turn down the volume, I ha my own remote! It's come in handy a time or 2 when his has temporarily come up missing!


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Now you know why I paid $40 for a second remote for direct tv! DH hates commercials, so flips the channel when one comes on, finds something else and forgets to go back until it's time for the next commercial. I don't psi a lot of attention to the tv, but that's the time I've gotten interested. And the volume keeps getting louder. 30 years in a foundry does not improve hearing. So when I get tired of channel flipping or need to turn down the volume, I ha my own remote! It's come in handy a time or 2 when his has temporarily come up missing!


You ladies KayeJo and Jynx are cracking me up, re the battles with tv remotes. We solved that one, by himself having his big screen tv upstairs in the man cave, and I have the other tv downstairs in the lounge room. No more fights! Except last night he decided to come to bed early as I was watching the small tv in the bedroom, which resulted in a pillow fight, at our age, very silly. At least I can catch up with my shows on demand off the iPad. Gotta love technology!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds like a good one. I let Netflix lapse but they keep sending me better rates so may just get it. I love the Jane Fonda/Lily Tomlin show.


I like that one too, Frankie and Grace, even David got pulled into it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> You ladies KayeJo and Jynx are cracking me up, re the battles with tv remotes. We solved that one, by himself having his big screen tv upstairs in the man cave, and I have the other tv downstairs in the lounge room. No more fights! Except last night he decided to come to bed early as I was watching the small tv in the bedroom, which resulted in a pillow fight, at our age, very silly. At least I can catch up with my shows on demand off the iPad. Gotta love technology!


LOL!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My makes while I was without a phone or tablet


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just about the time I get interested in something, it's flip, flip, flip????& he always falls asleep with the stupidest program on & the remote in a death grip????


Sounds like here. Which is why I have my own remote


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good night everyone :sm01:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> he mentioned that there was fluid - i told him i thought it was from some of my meds. i may be back to see him sooner than scheduled or i just may wait - i see him in just a couple of weeks.
> i've been having some real pain in my back and the back of my legs down to the back of my knees. i've been living on motrin and been drinking a lot just in case i am dehydrated.
> went to bed at eight last night. was up three times and took motrin and finally got up for good at eight. it has not been a good day except for Heidi completely cleaning my house.
> even mopped the floor. feels good to have clean house. right now i feel pretty good - sleepy - but otherwise good. --- sam


I think sooner would be better Sam. You don't need a visit to the spa.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The general doctor's office did call the cardiologist and said at this point they're doing everything right and based on her last tests at the cardio office no need to come in.


I'm glad cardiologist was consulted. I won't worry as much.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, thank you for update on Bella. Glad she is home.
Fan, fun to have pillow fights at our age.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is home. She is tired and sore which is to be expected after enduring such a surgery. Hoping she feels better soon.
> 
> Saving SuperBella
> 57 mins ·
> ...


So glad Bella is home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> You ladies KayeJo and Jynx are cracking me up, re the battles with tv remotes. We solved that one, by himself having his big screen tv upstairs in the man cave, and I have the other tv downstairs in the lounge room. No more fights! Except last night he decided to come to bed early as I was watching the small tv in the bedroom, which resulted in a pillow fight, at our age, very silly. At least I can catch up with my shows on demand off the iPad. Gotta love technology!


We have a tv in the bedroom also. I watch the local news in the morning before I get up. I used to set the timer on it to wake up to the weather channel when the kids were in school. We don't have room for a chair in there, and I can't sit on the bed to watch.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Back again, yes pillow fights are fun, we ended up having a good laugh at our silliness. 
I've made a decision re my cabled jumper, if it's ever going to be finished I need to stop trying to do cables. I will wreck the yarn if I have to frog it again, so am going to keep to a plain panel instead. Stu told me to keep trying, but I've had enough of it, so the decision is made. This yarn is quite fine even though it's supposed to be 8ply, it's quite slippery to work with, merino, possum, and silk blend. Now back to the knitting!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night, sweet dreams, and a wonderful tomorrow.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> The doc is giving me the week-end off from machine so I CAN walk outside.... except it is raining, hailing and sirens are going off. Hope there is a little clear window sometime before Monday. I walk the alleys here in my very suburban neighborhood and have a field of horses and a donkey, 2 cows, chickens, a field of sheep, a park and golf course and stream. Bobcats are becoming a real problem and coyotes. I make that do for my little piece of nature. There is also a large, mostly undeveloped wooded walking park but I'm not allowed to go alone, as there were some tents and squatters found when they were clearing more dead wood.
> 
> Doc assures me he got all the mesh this time. (Of course, that was the plan last July... but he said it was too embedded and difficult so he stopped.) After the rupture, he was determined this not happen again. Judging by the size of the crater in my abdomen, I'm surprised there is ANYTHING in there.
> 
> Here's to a good night's rest for both of us.


Jynx, I have dealt with the open incision after what I call the appendectomy from hell in 1994. Since my appendix was what they call retrocecal and thus was hidden it took the drs two days to diagnose appendicitis, and then only after they did a barium enema. Needless to say I went to surgery a few hours after that procedure! So I was really surprised when I did not have a drain post-op. The doc. said that they had a low incidence of infection in their practice, so they did not use drains! I told one of the nurses that when I worked we did not send patients home with a fever. Her response was "that's just your body's defenses working for you" Three days after discharge I went back to the hospital and had surgery to repair a burst incision, and the incision was left open to heal. I know what you mean by calling it a crater. I thought it would never fill in, and it did take a couple months for mine, but it finally healed. The worst part for me was lack of energy while I was recuperating. I also experienced the wound vac a few years ago after a gallbladder operation. Mine too was caused when the surgeon ( a different one) ran into mesh that I was not aware that I had. I hated dragging the wound vac around, but I used to joke that I was going to decorate the bag like a designer purse. Speaking from experience, hang in there, it WILL get better! Love and prayers, Marilyn K.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> he mentioned that there was fluid - i told him i thought it was from some of my meds. i may be back to see him sooner than scheduled or i just may wait - i see him in just a couple of weeks.
> i've been having some real pain in my back and the back of my legs down to the back of my knees. i've been living on motrin and been drinking a lot just in case i am dehydrated.
> went to bed at eight last night. was up three times and took motrin and finally got up for good at eight. it has not been a good day except for Heidi completely cleaning my house.
> even mopped the floor. feels good to have clean house. right now i feel pretty good - sleepy - but otherwise good. --- sam


Think you need to go back to the doctor sooner Sam . Best to get that pain checked out 
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja I hope you know when I said the sheep looked wonky it was NOT your knitting but the position of them.
> I also posted that they made me think they were headed for the slaughter house but now that someone else pointed it out it could just be they are grazing. Wonky or no they are adorable!


It's OK Gwen I knew what you meant made me laugh as sometimes I tilt my head to the side when knitting and often thought it's a wonder my knitting doesn't turn out wonky
So when I read your post I thought wow Gwen can read my mind :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> You need to call the doc Monday morning Sam, that is NOT good, may not be bad, but definitely not good. Motrin that often is really bad for you liver and kidney's a prescription pain med would be better because you wouldn't need it as often, at least that's the idea anyway. HUGS!
> It's always great to have a clean house, my living room is actually decluttered, I just need to clear off my two side tables, I have one on each side of my chair, then I'll be happy with it.


I cleaned all upstairs on Friday and yesterday I gave the downstairs the best clean it's had in weeks . Son came home and asked where his dad was straight away . I wondered why his reply was its quiet no TV and the living room is tidy so he can't be home . :sm06:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We could all run away together. The boys could have a massive garage and we could have a great yarn room!!!


Count me in.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Bella is home. She is tired and sore which is to be expected after enduring such a surgery. Hoping she feels better soon.
> 
> Saving SuperBella
> 57 mins ·
> ...


I'm pleased to see Bella is home. No one should have to endure what this little girl has been through in her short life. Always keeping her and her family in my thoughts.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> You ladies KayeJo and Jynx are cracking me up, re the battles with tv remotes. We solved that one, by himself having his big screen tv upstairs in the man cave, and I have the other tv downstairs in the lounge room. No more fights! Except last night he decided to come to bed early as I was watching the small tv in the bedroom, which resulted in a pillow fight, at our age, very silly. At least I can catch up with my shows on demand off the iPad. Gotta love technology!


and I bet by the time you'd finished your pillow fight, you'd missed the end of your programme??!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> I was thinking of dualing remotes. I could keep mine hidden and change it at critical times in HIS shows. (And he is the one that doesn't believe multi-tasking is possible... so why he thinks he can keep up with 3 shows at a time is beyond me.)


My sons use their phones as TV remotes . Middle son thought it was funny to sneakily keep switching channels while girlfriend was watching something kept a straight face till she shouted him to say either the TV or remote was broken


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> I did and the sheep were very happy to see me and my carrots. Of course, I managed to trip over a crack in the sidewalk and scared myself, but no falling. No sun but the fresh air was fabulous.


Glad you had a nice walk and thank goodness you didn't fall . I've done the windmill dance a few times while out walking the dog . She just looks at me then takes off running up and down the hill as if to say this is how you do it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Bella is home. She is tired and sore which is to be expected after enduring such a surgery. Hoping she feels better soon.
> 
> Saving SuperBella
> 57 mins ·
> ...


Glad Bella is home Mary , hope she gets to feel better soon


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sounds like you've been really busy with little ones, how lucky are they to have someone like you to care for them. I'm sure the time spent with you, however short, will go some way to helping their development. It must be so hard for you to have to send them back to an unknown future.
> Love the little dress, I can understand the bunny giving you a hard time!


RE Bubba Love..... Ditto to the above from me too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope DD can throw it off quickly!


She wasnt coughing quite as much today! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, thank you, it definitely would have been a hardship if I couldn't go out in sun. You are right, there are stressors in life today that we have no control over. All the more reason for me to figure out what I can control and get to controlling it!
> April, thank you so much.


Great advice! 
:sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture to prove it . Poor sheep look like mini at- at s from the star wars movies
> Put me off making stuffed animals and my farm has been in a time out bag for 2 years now


Oh Sonja, you are funny. They are still cute. They are better than what I could do I reckon. Have never made toys...yet.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, thank you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I agree..still need to see the cardiologist. Also need a workup from a kidney expert (urologist/nephrologist) as swollen legs is often a sign of early and reversible kidney problems. Do not hesitate..this is a sign that something is wrong.


RE Marianne..... I agree. Better to have extra tests and be thorough.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, thinking and praying and sending healing thoughts today. Sorry, I should have been more specific. ACLS is Advanced Cardiac Life Support and covers heart attacks, CPR (cardiac resuscitation), cardiac arrhythmias with EKG wave forms and all the drugs used to treat them with dosages, strokes, opioid overdoses and how to treat them and how to treat drownings and hypothermia, etc. Lots of information and fortunately, only have dealt with 3 cardiac arrests as part of the cardiac team, so far in my life. 
Hoping for pain relief for Dreamweaver and rapid healing for those in need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Back again, yes pillow fights are fun, we ended up having a good laugh at our silliness.
> I've made a decision re my cabled jumper, if it's ever going to be finished I need to stop trying to do cables. I will wreck the yarn if I have to frog it again, so am going to keep to a plain panel instead. Stu told me to keep trying, but I've had enough of it, so the decision is made. This yarn is quite fine even though it's supposed to be 8ply, it's quite slippery to work with, merino, possum, and silk blend. Now back to the knitting!


And only you and I - locally- (oh and DH) will know!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Jynx, I have dealt with the open incision after what I call the appendectomy from hell in 1994. Since my appendix was what they call retrocecal and thus was hidden it took the drs two days to diagnose appendicitis, and then only after they did a barium enema. Needless to say I went to surgery a few hours after that procedure! So I was really surprised when I did not have a drain post-op. The doc. said that they had a low incidence of infection in their practice, so they did not use drains! I told one of the nurses that when I worked we did not send patients home with a fever. Her response was "that's just your body's defenses working for you" Three days after discharge I went back to the hospital and had surgery to repair a burst incision, and the incision was left open to heal. I know what you mean by calling it a crater. I thought it would never fill in, and it did take a couple months for mine, but it finally healed. The worst part for me was lack of energy while I was recuperating. I also experienced the wound vac a few years ago after a gallbladder operation. Mine too was caused when the surgeon ( a different one) ran into mesh that I was not aware that I had. I hated dragging the wound vac around, but I used to joke that I was going to decorate the bag like a designer purse. Speaking from experience, hang in there, it WILL get better! Love and prayers, Marilyn K.


That is quite a saga, glad it's all okay now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She wasnt coughing quite as much today! :sm24:


Which is good, but obviously not yet in labour?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is good, but obviously not yet in labour?


No nothing as yet. She looks sooo low and heavy though. LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One Birthday on the list- but someone we've not seen for years- DollyClaire who used to entertain us with tales of the animals she was looking after, I've not taken her off the Buddy List, but hope is fading that she is still on this earth. Another whose Birthday I missed by accident is Denise in Sydney * Nicho* so a very belated Happy Birthday to her. I am uncertain whether I have the right email for her, and then just totally forgot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No nothing as yet. She looks sooo low and heavy though. LOL.


Hopefully not too much longer!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Had a wonderful day today yesterday with everyone here. The young adults went to an "escape room" where they had to solve clues and get through locked doors. DH and I did some crafts with the DGC and went to the park. After a dinner of lasagna, we were all ready for bed.

Slept well and am getting today's Easter celebration started. Ham and potatoes are in the oven. Carrots will follow and so will the biscuits for strawberry shortcake.

Sure can tell it's Spring with DH and two DGC coughing from allergies.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday on the list- but someone we've not seen for years- DollyClaire who used to entertain us with tales of the animals she was looking after, I've not taken her off the Buddy List, but hope is fading that she is still on this earth. Another whose Birthday I missed by accident is Denise in Sydney * Nicho* so a very belated Happy Birthday to her. I am uncertain whether I have the right email for her, and then just totally forgot.


I remember DollyClaire.... I hope she is still around.

Happy "late" Birthday Denise. :sm11:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> upcoming holidays? --- sam


Yes, I'm going on a weekend course with the embroiderers guild this Friday till Sunday. Then to Blackpool in May with Purple and co from the connections thread to a small hotel where they run holidays for knitters. Then I'm going to Plymouth to see my friend s Gordon a nd Val, the lady who broke her hip. She's not fully over that and Gordon could do with prayers please as he's having trouble swallowing, speaking and is very weak.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, I'm going on a weekend course with the embroiderers guild this Friday till Sunday. Then to Blackpool in May with Purple and co from the connections thread to a small hotel where they run holidays for knitters. Then I'm going to Plymouth to see my friend s Gordon a nd Val, the lady who broke her hip. She's not fully over that and Gordon could do with prayers please as he's having trouble swallowing, speaking and is very weak.


You will have a wonderful time. Prayers for your friends.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, pipe cleaners are a brilliant idea. Hope it works for Sonja. Her knitting is great, it IS the stuffing that makes them wonky.
> Sonja, LOL at your comment about not letting DH back in. One of the things I need to get control of is my DH's hoarding, it really adds to my tension.
> Flytyin, agree, rivers are wonderful places to relax and enjoy nature.
> Cathy, thank you.


The pipe cleaners are a good idea.
But also knitting with needles a couple of sizes smaller than she would use for the yarn both stops the stuffing showing through but also gives some support to the yarn fabric knitted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm here for a short time. Should really go to bed as it is 11pm.
Had a good day just 3 brothers Mum and myself plus of the next generation. While nice to have all of us it is also nice to have a smaller number when all can be involved din the conversation.
Asked about the others experience of the school as compared to the one Jimmy Barnes had and theirs was much like mine. So I wasn't totally naive as I was beginning to wonder. (this will only make sense to those who remember my comments from a week or two ago about our experiences of the same school at the same time).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, sounds like a nice family day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a crazy old lady in once for diabetic control. The sugars just wouldn't come down, one day her toilet plugged, maintainence found a box from Pink Elephant Popcorn- like caramel corn- stuck in it. Guess we knew then why ????????


Not the best for diabetic control!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> We could have entertained each other. Darned wound vac alarm kept going off. Nothing like talking to tech people at 3:30 in the morning..... I had to see Dr. at 10:15 anyhow so had plenty of time to shower, wash hair, dress, do a little picking up. The best intentions to take a walk OUTSIDE were dashed when DD was here when we returned. She needed a CT scan near us so not worth driving back downtown. By the time she left, my eyes were "resting" on and off.
> 
> Wish I had your pretty scenery for walking.


I am very familiar with the annoying sound of an alarming wound vac. They do a very good job of helping healing, but, unless you get the dressing PERFECT, they love to get air leaks and lose suction. I remember one I took care of, we routinely ended up changing three times a day!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10am here and a gorgeous morning​out there.

Hoping to get out there with the dog to play ball or go for a walk.

Check in later????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> he mentioned that there was fluid - i told him i thought it was from some of my meds. i may be back to see him sooner than scheduled or i just may wait - i see him in just a couple of weeks.
> i've been having some real pain in my back and the back of my legs down to the back of my knees. i've been living on motrin and been drinking a lot just in case i am dehydrated.
> went to bed at eight last night. was up three times and took motrin and finally got up for good at eight. it has not been a good day except for Heidi completely cleaning my house.
> even mopped the floor. feels good to have clean house. right now i feel pretty good - sleepy - but otherwise good. --- sam


That doesn't sound like dehydration. It sounds more like nerve pain coming from your back.
I see Motrin is Ibuprofen- hope you are sticking to the recommended dose and having it with food or it could well cause problems for you as well.
Is the abdominal fluid a new issue? If so you should follow it up quickly. If an ongoing issue the two weeks for that will be OK I think-but don't keep putting it off. But the back needs to be checked out before then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I did and the sheep were very happy to see me and my carrots. Of course, I managed to trip over a crack in the sidewalk and scared myself, but no falling. No sun but the fresh air was fabulous.


A fall would not be good- hope you didn't pull on the wound trying to keep your balance.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm up to page 20...sewed all day yesterday, now getting kitty snuggles with my coffee while I catch up reading.

Glad you're back online, Melody. Super cute works!

Back to reading!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is home. She is tired and sore which is to be expected after enduring such a surgery. Hoping she feels better soon.
> 
> Saving SuperBella
> 57 mins ·
> ...


Good that she is home so quickly this time.
So she has spent more of her life in hospital than out by the look of it. The poor little girl- and the rest of the family as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's why I don't like to see them. I am trying to lose weight. Well, sort of trying to just be more careful about what I eat. (The surery has given me a head start... false I know... I've lost 10 pounds but get reported to Dr. if I lose more than 5 in a week.) Gerry craves carbs. I'm trying to not eat white things. I crave protein. He doesn't do fruit.... I need a sweet so end up with a bad one. He did bring in a boat load of yellow squash today so we will make lots of squash casserole like they serve at The String Bean. I love it. Also some fresh broccoli which I love if he doesn't overcook it. I'm not a fan of smelly, mushy.


Protein is important in healing- so the craving may well be the body telling you what it needs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yep, totally naked, there is no way on Gods green earth, that for any amount of money, I'd be caught dead out in nature naked so that bugs could bite me in places that shouldn't see sun. lol


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I did and the sheep were very happy to see me and my carrots. Of course, I managed to trip over a crack in the sidewalk and scared myself, but no falling. No sun but the fresh air was fabulous.


Thank goodness you didn't fall. That could have been disastrous. Are you using a cane or something else to keep you steady? I tripped on a broken brick several years ago and broke my wrist along with wrenching my shoulder. Am now getting therapy for the shoulder so I know what damage a trip can do. Please be very careful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YIKES. Gerry has a friend whose grandfather left him a crab fishing license. It was worth a bunch even back in the 80's. HE was from Ft. Worth and the head of the Seventh Day Adventist church there.... Quite the character.
> 
> I don't know why all the Naked and Afraid people don't figure out something for their feet first thing. I can't even handle the pool deck cement in summer and forget about stones, critters and such. (but barefooted inside most of the time)


I've never been a fan of walking barefooted. Not even in the house.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Just got back husband's pathology reports - looks as if no cancer, they are good! Thank God! 

Husband has gained 20 pounds in a month, so the weight loss is reversed.

The esophageal medicine has greatly reduced his inflammation by about 75%! Food is now getting past the sphincter and into his stomach. 

Praise the Lord!

Is this the quiet before the storm? I'll take it. Just like the month we were in Hawaii, sitting in the hotel for the entire month. I kept saying to myself "take this time, the calm before the storm and enjoy it". Remembering this in the ensuing weeks kept my sanity during the procedures and agonies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, I'm going on a weekend course with the embroiderers guild this Friday till Sunday. Then to Blackpool in May with Purple and co from the connections thread to a small hotel where they run holidays for knitters. Then I'm going to Plymouth to see my friend s Gordon a nd Val, the lady who broke her hip. She's not fully over that and Gordon could do with prayers please as he's having trouble swallowing, speaking and is very weak.


Sounds like some fun times there. Be pretty boring though with Purple won't it? :sm02: DO say hello to her from us won't you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is home. She is tired and sore which is to be expected after enduring such a surgery. Hoping she feels better soon.
> 
> Saving SuperBella
> 57 mins ·
> ...


Glad that she is home but so sad to hear what she's going through.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Just got back husband's pathology reports - looks as if no cancer, they are good! Thank God!
> 
> Husband has gained 20 pounds in a month, so the weight loss is reversed.
> 
> ...


What good news all of that is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds like a good one. I let Netflix lapse but they keep sending me better rates so may just get it. I love the Jane Fonda/Lily Tomlin show.


I have just finished watching it. Loved it all. It was worth getting Netflix just for that show.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I didn't get to bed! Now Monday morning. But I wanted to get a mitred square done- then went wrong but was silly enough as to keep going. Almost there now so will go when that is done.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Just got back husband's pathology reports - looks as if no cancer, they are good! Thank God!
> 
> Husband has gained 20 pounds in a month, so the weight loss is reversed.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that your husband is doing much better.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you, and God Bless all of you and all of your prayers!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have dualing remotes and when he leaves the room if it is on a show I'm not into I do just that! LOL


Dreamweaver said:


> I was thinking of dualing remotes. I could keep mine hidden and change it at critical times in HIS shows. (And he is the one that doesn't believe multi-tasking is possible... so why he thinks he can keep up with 3 shows at a time is beyond me.)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am doing the same AND any food emails or even Sam's recipes I either delete (emails) without opening or scroll right on past without reading (sorry Sam). I lost 7 pounds last week. (I'm only suppose to weigh every 21 days but couldn't resist on Thursday; rather cheat on weighing than eating so not bad) I'm doing Dr. Kellyanne's Bone Broth Diet (have the book) and am loving it.
Do a broth fast 2 days a week and food the other 5 (no breads, white grains, starcy veggies, pasta, sugar or sugar substitute, dairy,
etc.) I am feeling great and really enjoying the food. I see this as a total lifestyle change. When I reach a goal I can do her 80-20 maintenance and actually enjoy it! Very excited about this BIG change for me. DH is super supportive as well as DD. The both enjoy the same foods I'm eating and if they want something I won't eat they fix it themselves.


Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!!
> I'm not watching the food network or cooking channel, I can't have so much right now that it just makes me want a doughnut or something else I can't have. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....same here KayeJo! Even dressed those nasty bugs can get in places they shouldn't show. Ask me how I know!


Poledra65 said:


> Yep, totally naked, there is no way on Gods green earth, that for any amount of money, I'd be caught dead out in nature naked so that bugs could bite me in places that shouldn't see sun. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is a clean house? I would settle for a somewhat clean house! Will keep Gerry in my prayers. SO glad you didn't fall!


Dreamweaver said:


> If you get any redness or heat or hardness in the area where he said there was fluid..... Go immediately. Sorry about your back. In some cases, pain down to the knee area can be a pinched nerve in the back. I only had it in one leg though. Darned sciatica nerve. Hope the Motrin helps some. It doesn't work for me. We have a TENS unit (shocker) It helps to just have a DIFFERENT feeling sometimes. I should keep mine by my chair. Gerry uses it all the time his shoulders. His neck and shoulders are acting up right now and he had head biopsied again. They just keep whittling away at him! Seems he has had a big drop in hearing in lefte ear so they did MRI but no tumors. We will find out what they want to do next in a couple weeks. Meanwhile, I just talk louder!
> 
> A clean house. What a novel idea.... I'm not sure mine will ever be clean again...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right about needing something on the feet! I don't do barefoot except in the house; preferred footwear is thong sandals/flipflop style.


Dreamweaver said:


> YIKES. Gerry has a friend whose grandfather left him a crab fishing license. It was worth a bunch even back in the 80's. HE was from Ft. Worth and the head of the Seventh Day Adventist church there.... Quite the character.
> 
> I don't know why all the Naked and Afraid people don't figure out something for their feet first thing. I can't even handle the pool deck cement in summer and forget about stones, critters and such. (but barefooted inside most of the time)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Teddy bear, great news! Oh my I think I would love a month in MAui, especially as now I can go out in the sun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You mean the show Grace and Frankie. I LOVE that show and just binge watch the latest season.


Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds like a good one. I let Netflix lapse but they keep sending me better rates so may just get it. I love the Jane Fonda/Lily Tomlin show.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto. I may not comment much about Bella but it's because the entire situation makes me so sad for her and her entire family.
I can not even begin to imagine having so many children with so many medical issues. It breaks my heart. That family is ALWAYS 
in my prayers and make me so grateful for healthy children.


angelam said:


> I'm pleased to see Bella is home. No one should have to endure what this little girl has been through in her short life. Always keeping her and her family in my thoughts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Happy Belated Birthday Nicho!


Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday on the list- but someone we've not seen for years- DollyClaire who used to entertain us with tales of the animals she was looking after, I've not taken her off the Buddy List, but hope is fading that she is still on this earth. Another whose Birthday I missed by accident is Denise in Sydney * Nicho* so a very belated Happy Birthday to her. I am uncertain whether I have the right email for her, and then just totally forgot.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

sassafras123 said:


> Teddy bear, great news! Oh my I think I would love a month in MAui, especially as now I can go out in the sun.


We're fortunate to be able to go because husband is retired military. Our hotel is self supporting by those who stay there, no government funds! We also like to do our shopping, activities, food as much as we can at the hotel. The money, again, goes to support the hotel.

And we meet the nicest people ever. We are all Ohana (Family),


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful news Teddy bear! I imagine your stress/worry level dropped at least 75% too!



Teddy bear said:


> Just got back husband's pathology reports - looks as if no cancer, they are good! Thank God!
> 
> Husband has gained 20 pounds in a month, so the weight loss is reversed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been working at the sewing/embroidery machine quite a bit this past week and will do so this coming week or so. Trying to get some things made for the KAP auction and also for the "bring your own goodie bags". I'm about to head over to Joann's as this weekend they are having a 50% off sale on non-sale items. I need some webbing and a few more items. I'll check back in later so Ta-ta for now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, I'm going on a weekend course with the embroiderers guild this Friday till Sunday. Then to Blackpool in May with Purple and co from the connections thread to a small hotel where they run holidays for knitters. Then I'm going to Plymouth to see my friend s Gordon a nd Val, the lady who broke her hip. She's not fully over that and Gordon could do with prayers please as he's having trouble swallowing, speaking and is very weak.


How will you go, Mary, with the travel sickness you suffer from?

It sounds like a real expedition!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad that she is home but so sad to hear what she's going through.


That is pretty much my thoughts about this little person.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Teddy bear said:


> Just got back husband's pathology reports - looks as if no cancer, they are good! Thank God!
> 
> Husband has gained 20 pounds in a month, so the weight loss is reversed.
> 
> ...


Good news for your husband. It sounds like the weight is coming back on in leaps and bounds now he can eat.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful news Teddy bear! I imagine your stress/worry level dropped at least 75% too!


Haven't had time to process it all yet. Had a house full for Easter, then drama with guardians of a Granddaughter, now waiting to pick up same Granddaughter for the day. Planning on escaping to Michigan, maybe forever.

But yes, the stress is much less. Replaced by another stress? Amazing what the human mind and body can withstand.

Reminds of an old Irish friend and his famous saying: "And this too shall pass, only to be replaced by something worse."


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

angelam said:


> Good news for your husband. It sounds like the weight is coming back on in leaps and bounds now he can eat.


Yes! He was always eating, but it came up 4 to 6 times a meal.

Now when I hear him fix himself something, I sigh in relief, instead of fearing the regurgitation sounds (although, I must admit, I find myself at times holding my breath.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Haven't had time to process it all yet. Had a house full for Easter, then drama with guardians of a Granddaughter, now waiting to pick up same Granddaughter for the day. Planning on escaping to Michigan, maybe forever.
> 
> But yes, the stress is much less. Replaced by another stress? Amazing what the human mind and body can withstand.
> 
> Reminds of an old Irish friend and his famous saying: "And this too shall pass, only to be replaced by something worse."


That is a good one, Teddy bear!
Glad there is so much improvement for DH.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a good one, Teddy bear!
> Glad there is so much improvement for DH.


Thank you. It is so wonderful to know there are listening people out there.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are also. Matthew was so excited to take his horse drawing to Grand Rapids on Thursday. He had the house door open before I could close my car door. He actually shows more emotion at Kap than any other place we go. It is fun to see him enjoying himself at Kap. He doesn't need me to be at his side so much when we are there. Sometimes I still have to let someone know that he wants to ask them something at Kap but everyone is so good about going up to him and talking with him. I think it is adorable that Matthew wants to ask you for your opinion when we visit on Wednesday.
> 
> This week is all about Matthew. I even warned family to not comment about Matthew's weight.


I am so glad that Matthew is relaxed at the KAP. He is certainly an enjoyment for us!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> he mentioned that there was fluid - i told him i thought it was from some of my meds. i may be back to see him sooner than scheduled or i just may wait - i see him in just a couple of weeks.
> i've been having some real pain in my back and the back of my legs down to the back of my knees. i've been living on motrin and been drinking a lot just in case i am dehydrated.
> went to bed at eight last night. was up three times and took motrin and finally got up for good at eight. it has not been a good day except for Heidi completely cleaning my house.
> even mopped the floor. feels good to have clean house. right now i feel pretty good - sleepy - but otherwise good. --- sam


That doesn't sound good. I hope the new doctor gets some answers for you & you feel better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Happy Saturday one and all. Thank you Sam for the great recipes, I think he likes his women on the chubby side...LOL.
> I don't know what happened but I became very weak in my legs Tuesday morning and walking was painful and a strain. I had a DR.'s appt. for prescription refills. Then hubby and I went to Olive Garden and David needed to go to Target. I was hoping I would get over what was wrong by walking as much as possible. It didn't work. So I've been taking it easy. I didn't tell David because I don't like complaining but I think just in case I will have the walker in the car just in case. I have been getting stronger so this event was odd.
> 
> I haven't gotten caught up on the postings as of yet. but will try. I hope and pray all are doing fine and will have a great weekend.
> ...


I hope your leg weakness goes away soon. Having the pool would certainly be a great way to exercise


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Only at p. 15! Great dinner last night with friends. Stayed out much later than usual. Today I have one great-nephew's birthday party, and then his 2 sister's have a choir concert at church. When I get back home, I have to proof one of DD's grad school papers. I hope to get caught up here, but seems unlikely!

TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Did he ever tell you why they have to be naked? I mean really, wouldn't a pair of shorts and a tank top work just as well? lol Enquiring minds want to know.
> 
> David watches American Pickers alot, they do find some interesting things, you never know what they'll unearth in some of those buildings, I always wait for Mike? to fall through a ceiling or something with the way he climbs.


Exactly! Why naked, how stupid.

I agrees, sometimes the pickers find interesting things but OMG the junk in some of those places????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The general doctor's office did call the cardiologist and said at this point they're doing everything right and based on her last tests at the cardio office no need to come in.


????????at least they are keeping track. Hope the new meds kick in soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 85 miles.... that is a haul. Hope it is a great concert, over early...


Here we often have to go to Saskatoon-160 miles or Edmonton-200 miles if we want to go to a concert so this isn't so bad. The joys of living in the boonies???? Except for being very loud it was a good night out but 3 am when we got home so I'm not very energetic this morning. I scraped some hair off the backside if a deer about 12 miles out of North Battleford, could have been a real mess but thankfully he turned at the right minute. Darn wildlife????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I did and the sheep were very happy to see me and my carrots. Of course, I managed to trip over a crack in the sidewalk and scared myself, but no falling. No sun but the fresh air was fabulous.


????I'm glad you didn't take a fall, that would be all you need


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I had to look it up. It is a medical test.... EMT's, nurses, etc. need to have it. Not sure, I think it relates to drugs but probably all wet on that.


ACLS=advanced cardiac life support, it's an advanced CPR-cardio pulmonary recusitation- course with all the needed drug education too. I never had to do the advanced but did the CPR every 2 yrs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have a tv in the bedroom also. I watch the local news in the morning before I get up. I used to set the timer on it to wake up to the weather channel when the kids were in school. We don't have room for a chair in there, and I can't sit on the bed to watch.


My DH likes to sleep to TV, even bought a TV he thought he was going to put in the bedroom. Not happening as I don't sleep with it on

OK, I'm going back to bed! DHs cousin is visiting this weekend from Edmonton, they are coming for coffee this morning so I made some banana muffins soon as I got up, the buzzer rang & I checked them but weren't quite done so put them back in the oven, just then the phone rang & I went to answer without setting the timer????So we have 2 dozen hockey pucks!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH likes to sleep to TV, even bought a TV he thought he was going to put in the bedroom. Not happening as I don't sleep with it on
> 
> OK, I'm going back to bed! DHs cousin is visiting this weekend from Edmonton, they are coming for coffee this morning so I made some banana muffins soon as I got up, the buzzer rang & I checked them but weren't quite done so put them back in the oven, just then the phone rang & I went to answer without setting the timer????So we have 2 dozen hockey pucks!


That's my kind of cooking Bonnie ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> The pipe cleaners are a good idea.
> But also knitting with needles a couple of sizes smaller than she would use for the yarn both stops the stuffing showing through but also gives some support to the yarn fabric knitted.


Thank you Margaret that's another tip I will try


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, I'm going on a weekend course with the embroiderers guild this Friday till Sunday. Then to Blackpool in May with Purple and co from the connections thread to a small hotel where they run holidays for knitters. Then I'm going to Plymouth to see my friend s Gordon a nd Val, the lady who broke her hip. She's not fully over that and Gordon could do with prayers please as he's having trouble swallowing, speaking and is very weak.


Sounds like you have some great adventures planned, have fun.
Sorry your friend isn't doing well, that doesn't sound good


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I've never been a fan of walking barefooted. Not even in the house.


I walk barefoot all round house and garden . I now have 3 pairs of brand new slippers still in there box ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Teddy bear said:


> Just got back husband's pathology reports - looks as if no cancer, they are good! Thank God!
> 
> Husband has gained 20 pounds in a month, so the weight loss is reversed.
> 
> ...


That is good news and I'm glad the medicine is working


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Yes, I'm going on a weekend course with the embroiderers guild this Friday till Sunday. Then to Blackpool in May with Purple and co from the connections thread to a small hotel where they run holidays for knitters. Then I'm going to Plymouth to see my friend s Gordon a nd Val, the lady who broke her hip. She's not fully over that and Gordon could do with prayers please as he's having trouble swallowing, speaking and is very weak.


I've read about that hotel , you will have to let me know what it's like , although I'm not a fan of Blackpool . Hope you all have a lovely time

Hope you find your friends feeling better when you go to visit


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been working at the sewing/embroidery machine quite a bit this past week and will do so this coming week or so. Trying to get some things made for the KAP auction and also for the "bring your own goodie bags". I'm about to head over to Joann's as this weekend they are having a 50% off sale on non-sale items. I need some webbing and a few more items. I'll check back in later so Ta-ta for now!


I was wondering what you were working on


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am doing the same AND any food emails or even Sam's recipes I either delete (emails) without opening or scroll right on past without reading (sorry Sam). I lost 7 pounds last week. (I'm only suppose to weigh every 21 days but couldn't resist on Thursday; rather cheat on weighing than eating so not bad) I'm doing Dr. Kellyanne's Bone Broth Diet (have the book) and am loving it.
> Do a broth fast 2 days a week and food the other 5 (no breads, white grains, starcy veggies, pasta, sugar or sugar substitute, dairy,
> etc.) I am feeling great and really enjoying the food. I see this as a total lifestyle change. When I reach a goal I can do her 80-20 maintenance and actually enjoy it! Very excited about this BIG change for me. DH is super supportive as well as DD. The both enjoy the same foods I'm eating and if they want something I won't eat they fix it themselves.


That's a great support system! Good job.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> We're fortunate to be able to go because husband is retired military. Our hotel is self supporting by those who stay there, no government funds! We also like to do our shopping, activities, food as much as we can at the hotel. The money, again, goes to support the hotel.
> 
> And we meet the nicest people ever. We are all Ohana (Family),


I've never heard of a place like that. What a wonderful idea.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Definitely! Congratulations! Maybe next year.


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I like that one too, Frankie and Grace, even David got pulled into it. lol


We started watching a series on Netflix...Hart of Dixie...set in Alabama. It isn't rocket science but it is very cute and makes us laugh out loud. Sometimes I just need funny!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Marikayknits said:


> Jynx, I have dealt with the open incision after what I call the appendectomy from hell in 1994. Since my appendix was what they call retrocecal and thus was hidden it took the drs two days to diagnose appendicitis, and then only after they did a barium enema. Needless to say I went to surgery a few hours after that procedure! So I was really surprised when I did not have a drain post-op. The doc. said that they had a low incidence of infection in their practice, so they did not use drains! I told one of the nurses that when I worked we did not send patients home with a fever. Her response was "that's just your body's defenses working for you" Three days after discharge I went back to the hospital and had surgery to repair a burst incision, and the incision was left open to heal. I know what you mean by calling it a crater. I thought it would never fill in, and it did take a couple months for mine, but it finally healed. The worst part for me was lack of energy while I was recuperating. I also experienced the wound vac a few years ago after a gallbladder operation. Mine too was caused when the surgeon ( a different one) ran into mesh that I was not aware that I had. I hated dragging the wound vac around, but I used to joke that I was going to decorate the bag like a designer purse. Speaking from experience, hang in there, it WILL get better! Love and prayers, Marilyn K.


You ladies have been through so much! Glad you are better and praying Jynx is better every day!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Teddy bear said:


> Just got back husband's pathology reports - looks as if no cancer, they are good! Thank God!
> 
> Husband has gained 20 pounds in a month, so the weight loss is reversed.
> 
> ...


Great results!! One day at a time, Teddy bear!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am doing the same AND any food emails or even Sam's recipes I either delete (emails) without opening or scroll right on past without reading (sorry Sam). I lost 7 pounds last week. (I'm only suppose to weigh every 21 days but couldn't resist on Thursday; rather cheat on weighing than eating so not bad) I'm doing Dr. Kellyanne's Bone Broth Diet (have the book) and am loving it.
> Do a broth fast 2 days a week and food the other 5 (no breads, white grains, starcy veggies, pasta, sugar or sugar substitute, dairy,
> etc.) I am feeling great and really enjoying the food. I see this as a total lifestyle change. When I reach a goal I can do her 80-20 maintenance and actually enjoy it! Very excited about this BIG change for me. DH is super supportive as well as DD. The both enjoy the same foods I'm eating and if they want something I won't eat they fix it themselves.


Good job, Gwen!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Happy Belated Birthday Nicho!


Aww...from me too, Nicho! Sorry I missed it, but hope it was wonderful!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we often have to go to Saskatoon-160 miles or Edmonton-200 miles if we want to go to a concert so this isn't so bad. The joys of living in the boonies???? Except for being very loud it was a good night out but 3 am when we got home so I'm not very energetic this morning. I scraped some hair off the backside if a deer about 12 miles out of North Battleford, could have been a real mess but thankfully he turned at the right minute. Darn wildlife????


Glad the deer encounter was not worse for you, Bonnie. Especially at that time of the morning!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH likes to sleep to TV, even bought a TV he thought he was going to put in the bedroom. Not happening as I don't sleep with it on
> 
> OK, I'm going back to bed! DHs cousin is visiting this weekend from Edmonton, they are coming for coffee this morning so I made some banana muffins soon as I got up, the buzzer rang & I checked them but weren't quite done so put them back in the oven, just then the phone rang & I went to answer without setting the timer????So we have 2 dozen hockey pucks!


Dang!! Still have pies in your feezer?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a lovely weekend with the girls although I am shattered and my throat is sore - too much talking and laughing? :sm16: Jill (the birthday girl) loved her "cake" and we did have a real chocolate one too! On Saturday we went to Falkirk and saw the Kelpies which are very impressive! We also bet on 8 horses in the Scottish Grand National which was on on Saturday and managed to pick 6 that weren't placed, but we also got the 1st and 2nd! Made a whole £2.75 (US $3?) on our bet!

"The Kelpies are two 30 metre (100 ft) high horse-head sculptures located at the Forth and Clyde Canal in The Helix, a 350 hectare parkland project built to connect 16 communities in the Falkirk Council Area of Scotland. They are the largest public artworks in Scotland.
The sculptures were designed by sculptor Andy Scott and were completed in October 2013. The Kelpies are a monument to the horse powered heritage across Scotland.
The kelpie is a supernatural water horse from Celtic folklore, possessing the strength and endurance of 10 horses; a quality that is analogous with the transformational change and endurance of Scotland's inland waterways.
Built of structural steel with a stainless steel cladding, The Kelpies weigh 300 tonnes each. While construction began in June 2013 and was complete by October 2013, the process of fabricating the steel was several years in the making."


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

oneapril said:


> Great results!! One day at a time, Teddy bear!


One day, one step at a time. That is how we handle difficult times.

Thank you and God Bless!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

KateB said:


> Had a lovely weekend with the girls although I am shattered and my throat is sore - too much talking and laughing? :sm16: Jill (the birthday girl) loved her "cake" and we did have a real chocolate one too! On Saturday we went to Falkirk and saw the Kelpies which are very impressive!
> 
> "The Kelpies are two 30 metre (100 ft) high horse-head sculptures located at the Forth and Clyde Canal in The Helix, a 350 hectare parkland project built to connect 16 communities in the Falkirk Council Area of Scotland. They are the largest public artworks in Scotland.
> The sculptures were designed by sculptor Andy Scott and were completed in October 2013. The Kelpies are a monument to the horse powered heritage across Scotland.
> ...


Looks like fun and rejuvenating!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Definitely separated at birth..... I did think the girl that took duct tape and made a bikini and gloves was pretty sharp.... I like the crab fisherman to watch when it is really hot here but would just love to be asked once in awhile. If we watch a new show that HE doesn't really care for, I never see it again! Let's not even talk about the channel surfing between commercials or the poor use of recorder to jump from one thing to another.....


Mine is as bad - that's why we have 2 TVs!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never been a fan of walking barefooted. Not even in the house.


I go barefoot lots, especially while gardening. I wear flip flops lots & in the garden they just flip the dirt around so easier to go barefoot. Fortunately we don't have any nasty poisonous bugs, snakes or parasites to worry about


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Just got back husband's pathology reports - looks as if no cancer, they are good! Thank God!
> 
> Husband has gained 20 pounds in a month, so the weight loss is reversed.
> 
> ...


That's great news, so glad he's doing better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am doing the same AND any food emails or even Sam's recipes I either delete (emails) without opening or scroll right on past without reading (sorry Sam). I lost 7 pounds last week. (I'm only suppose to weigh every 21 days but couldn't resist on Thursday; rather cheat on weighing than eating so not bad) I'm doing Dr. Kellyanne's Bone Broth Diet (have the book) and am loving it.
> Do a broth fast 2 days a week and food the other 5 (no breads, white grains, starcy veggies, pasta, sugar or sugar substitute, dairy,
> etc.) I am feeling great and really enjoying the food. I see this as a total lifestyle change. When I reach a goal I can do her 80-20 maintenance and actually enjoy it! Very excited about this BIG change for me. DH is super supportive as well as DD. The both enjoy the same foods I'm eating and if they want something I won't eat they fix it themselves.


Congratulations on the loss, I'd have trouble giving up the dairy, could maybe handle the rest if it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto. I may not comment much about Bella but it's because the entire situation makes me so sad for her and her entire family.
> I can not even begin to imagine having so many children with so many medical issues. It breaks my heart. That family is ALWAYS
> in my prayers and make me so grateful for healthy children.


I so agree, I just can't imagine how they cope.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Dang!! Still have pies in your feezer?


Yes, but I dug out some frozen cake, not that I had to but like to have something when company comes. I really need to bake & freeze some cookie to have on hand. I should dig out the oatmeal date sandwich cookie recipe like Sams from a couple of weeks ago, DH really likes them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Teddybear, so sorry you are under more stress. Hope you can get relief soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a lovely weekend with the girls although I am shattered and my throat is sore - too much talking and laughing? :sm16: Jill (the birthday girl) loved her "cake" and we did have a real chocolate one too! On Saturday we went to Falkirk and saw the Kelpies which are very impressive! We also bet on 8 horses in the Scottish Grand National which was on on Saturday and managed to pick 6 that weren't placed, but we also got the 1st and 2nd! Made a whole £2.75 (US $3?) on our bet!
> 
> "The Kelpies are two 30 metre (100 ft) high horse-head sculptures located at the Forth and Clyde Canal in The Helix, a 350 hectare parkland project built to connect 16 communities in the Falkirk Council Area of Scotland. They are the largest public artworks in Scotland.
> The sculptures were designed by sculptor Andy Scott and were completed in October 2013. The Kelpies are a monument to the horse powered heritage across Scotland.
> ...


What an interesting sculpture. You friend sure doesn't look like she's 60. Thanks for the info on the Kelpie, when you said the name, I knew I'd heard it before


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, congratulations on loss, im trying too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, enjoyed picks and info on kelpies.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, I'm going on a weekend course with the embroiderers guild this Friday till Sunday. Then to Blackpool in May with Purple and co from the connections thread to a small hotel where they run holidays for knitters. Then I'm going to Plymouth to see my friend s Gordon a nd Val, the lady who broke her hip. She's not fully over that and Gordon could do with prayers please as he's having trouble swallowing, speaking and is very weak.


Val continues to be in my prayers and I will add Gordon. Have fun on your knitting trip and give the girls hugs from us please!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Just got back husband's pathology reports - looks as if no cancer, they are good! Thank God!
> 
> Husband has gained 20 pounds in a month, so the weight loss is reversed.
> 
> ...


That's wonderful news'


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am doing the same AND any food emails or even Sam's recipes I either delete (emails) without opening or scroll right on past without reading (sorry Sam). I lost 7 pounds last week. (I'm only suppose to weigh every 21 days but couldn't resist on Thursday; rather cheat on weighing than eating so not bad) I'm doing Dr. Kellyanne's Bone Broth Diet (have the book) and am loving it.
> Do a broth fast 2 days a week and food the other 5 (no breads, white grains, starcy veggies, pasta, sugar or sugar substitute, dairy,
> etc.) I am feeling great and really enjoying the food. I see this as a total lifestyle change. When I reach a goal I can do her 80-20 maintenance and actually enjoy it! Very excited about this BIG change for me. DH is super supportive as well as DD. The both enjoy the same foods I'm eating and if they want something I won't eat they fix it themselves.


Congratulations on the weight loss!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Had a lovely weekend with the girls although I am shattered and my throat is sore - too much talking and laughing? :sm16: Jill (the birthday girl) loved her "cake" and we did have a real chocolate one too! On Saturday we went to Falkirk and saw the Kelpies which are very impressive! We also bet on 8 horses in the Scottish Grand National which was on on Saturday and managed to pick 6 that weren't placed, but we also got the 1st and 2nd! Made a whole £2.75 (US $3?) on our bet!
> 
> "The Kelpies are two 30 metre (100 ft) high horse-head sculptures located at the Forth and Clyde Canal in The Helix, a 350 hectare parkland project built to connect 16 communities in the Falkirk Council Area of Scotland. They are the largest public artworks in Scotland.
> The sculptures were designed by sculptor Andy Scott and were completed in October 2013. The Kelpies are a monument to the horse powered heritage across Scotland.
> ...


I remember watching a programme about the making of the kelpie s , would love to see them

Glad you all had a good time


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we often have to go to Saskatoon-160 miles or Edmonton-200 miles if we want to go to a concert so this isn't so bad. The joys of living in the boonies???? Except for being very loud it was a good night out but 3 am when we got home so I'm not very energetic this morning. I scraped some hair off the backside if a deer about 12 miles out of North Battleford, could have been a real mess but thankfully he turned at the right minute. Darn wildlife????


I am glad you made safely. Was there any damage to your car?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH likes to sleep to TV, even bought a TV he thought he was going to put in the bedroom. Not happening as I don't sleep with it on
> 
> OK, I'm going back to bed! DHs cousin is visiting this weekend from Edmonton, they are coming for coffee this morning so I made some banana muffins soon as I got up, the buzzer rang & I checked them but weren't quite done so put them back in the oven, just then the phone rang & I went to answer without setting the timer????So we have 2 dozen hockey pucks!


Oh no! Hockey pucks are only good for hockey, not for eating. Enjoy your nap. You earned it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a lovely weekend with the girls although I am shattered and my throat is sore - too much talking and laughing? :sm16: Jill (the birthday girl) loved her "cake" and we did have a real chocolate one too! On Saturday we went to Falkirk and saw the Kelpies which are very impressive! We also bet on 8 horses in the Scottish Grand National which was on on Saturday and managed to pick 6 that weren't placed, but we also got the 1st and 2nd! Made a whole £2.75 (US $3?) on our bet!
> 
> "The Kelpies are two 30 metre (100 ft) high horse-head sculptures located at the Forth and Clyde Canal in The Helix, a 350 hectare parkland project built to connect 16 communities in the Falkirk Council Area of Scotland. They are the largest public artworks in Scotland.
> The sculptures were designed by sculptor Andy Scott and were completed in October 2013. The Kelpies are a monument to the horse powered heritage across Scotland.
> ...


Impressive sculpture. Birthday girl looks pleased with her cake.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have bread baking. We went out for breakfast and then enjoyed a ride in the sunshine. Stopped and picked up a half bushel of apples. We will share with the kids. Thinking about making apple slab, but don't have much energy today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I have bread baking. We went out for breakfast and then enjoyed a ride in the sunshine. Stopped and picked up a half bushel of apples. We will share with the kids. Thinking about making apple slab, but don't have much energy today.


If you are thinking of making a cake with your apples, you might like this one http://www.marthastewart.com/313216/apple-cinnamon-bundt-cake I made it last weekend and it was scrummy, went down well with all the family.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just about the time I get interested in something, it's flip, flip, flip????& he always falls asleep with the stupidest program on & the remote in a death grip????


Lol I know what you mean ! :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I cleaned all upstairs on Friday and yesterday I gave the downstairs the best clean it's had in weeks . Son came home and asked where his dad was straight away . I wondered why his reply was its quiet no TV and the living room is tidy so he can't be home . :sm06:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No nothing as yet. She looks sooo low and heavy though. LOL.


LOL! I hope she doesn't cough to hard, she might just push that baby out mid cough.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday on the list- but someone we've not seen for years- DollyClaire who used to entertain us with tales of the animals she was looking after, I've not taken her off the Buddy List, but hope is fading that she is still on this earth. Another whose Birthday I missed by accident is Denise in Sydney * Nicho* so a very belated Happy Birthday to her. I am uncertain whether I have the right email for her, and then just totally forgot.


Happy Birthday DollyClaire wherever you are.

Happy belated Birthday Denise!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Had a wonderful day today yesterday with everyone here. The young adults went to an "escape room" where they had to solve clues and get through locked doors. DH and I did some crafts with the DGC and went to the park. After a dinner of lasagna, we were all ready for bed.
> 
> Slept well and am getting today's Easter celebration started. Ham and potatoes are in the oven. Carrots will follow and so will the biscuits for strawberry shortcake.
> 
> Sure can tell it's Spring with DH and two DGC coughing from allergies.


Sounds like you all had a great time. 
Allergies suck!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I was thinking of dualing remotes. I could keep mine hidden and change it at critical times in HIS shows. (And he is the one that doesn't believe multi-tasking is possible... so why he thinks he can keep up with 3 shows at a time is beyond me.)


I actually have my own remote so when he nods off, I can change the channel.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, I'm going on a weekend course with the embroiderers guild this Friday till Sunday. Then to Blackpool in May with Purple and co from the connections thread to a small hotel where they run holidays for knitters. Then I'm going to Plymouth to see my friend s Gordon a nd Val, the lady who broke her hip. She's not fully over that and Gordon could do with prayers please as he's having trouble swallowing, speaking and is very weak.


That sounds like a wonderful trip, do hug Purple for us all please. the trip to Plymouth sounds like fun also, I do hope and pray that your friends are recovered quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Just got back husband's pathology reports - looks as if no cancer, they are good! Thank God!
> 
> Husband has gained 20 pounds in a month, so the weight loss is reversed.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am doing the same AND any food emails or even Sam's recipes I either delete (emails) without opening or scroll right on past without reading (sorry Sam). I lost 7 pounds last week. (I'm only suppose to weigh every 21 days but couldn't resist on Thursday; rather cheat on weighing than eating so not bad) I'm doing Dr. Kellyanne's Bone Broth Diet (have the book) and am loving it.
> Do a broth fast 2 days a week and food the other 5 (no breads, white grains, starcy veggies, pasta, sugar or sugar substitute, dairy,
> etc.) I am feeling great and really enjoying the food. I see this as a total lifestyle change. When I reach a goal I can do her 80-20 maintenance and actually enjoy it! Very excited about this BIG change for me. DH is super supportive as well as DD. The both enjoy the same foods I'm eating and if they want something I won't eat they fix it themselves.


It sounds great, and I think if it works for you and you like it, go for it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:
 

> LOL....same here KayeJo! Even dressed those nasty bugs can get in places they shouldn't show. Ask me how I know!


That's for darn sure. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we often have to go to Saskatoon-160 miles or Edmonton-200 miles if we want to go to a concert so this isn't so bad. The joys of living in the boonies???? Except for being very loud it was a good night out but 3 am when we got home so I'm not very energetic this morning. I scraped some hair off the backside if a deer about 12 miles out of North Battleford, could have been a real mess but thankfully he turned at the right minute. Darn wildlife????


Glad you only hided the dear a bit and nothing enough to do damage to you all and the vehicle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a lovely weekend with the girls although I am shattered and my throat is sore - too much talking and laughing? :sm16: Jill (the birthday girl) loved her "cake" and we did have a real chocolate one too! On Saturday we went to Falkirk and saw the Kelpies which are very impressive! We also bet on 8 horses in the Scottish Grand National which was on on Saturday and managed to pick 6 that weren't placed, but we also got the 1st and 2nd! Made a whole £2.75 (US $3?) on our bet!
> 
> "The Kelpies are two 30 metre (100 ft) high horse-head sculptures located at the Forth and Clyde Canal in The Helix, a 350 hectare parkland project built to connect 16 communities in the Falkirk Council Area of Scotland. They are the largest public artworks in Scotland.
> The sculptures were designed by sculptor Andy Scott and were completed in October 2013. The Kelpies are a monument to the horse powered heritage across Scotland.
> ...


Great weekend and lovely photos of you all, the Kelpies are great, and huge!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks all for the birthday wishes. We went to Arizona for my birthday to visit with my sister, brother and brother-in-law. Weather was wonderful and it was nice to see them as I hadn't seen them for over two years. Thanks again for the wishes and, Swedenme, saw the new baby at Easter and she is doing good.

Jackie


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ACLS=advanced cardiac life support, it's an advanced CPR-cardio pulmonary recusitation- course with all the needed drug education too. I never had to do the advanced but did the CPR every 2 yrs


Hi Bonnie - Shirley here. Are you a paramedic or EMT? Pat (hubby) was a supervisor with Calgary EMS - he enjoyed the work. Said it was very satisfying. Would the Emergency Medical Services be volunteers in your area? He was volunteer fire service in NewZealand and loved it as we were in a rural area. I imagine you have Volunteer Fire Fighters too?.

Very worthwhile lives .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a lovely weekend with the girls although I am shattered and my throat is sore - too much talking and laughing? :sm16: Jill (the birthday girl) loved her "cake" and we did have a real chocolate one too! On Saturday we went to Falkirk and saw the Kelpies which are very impressive! We also bet on 8 horses in the Scottish Grand National which was on on Saturday and managed to pick 6 that weren't placed, but we also got the 1st and 2nd! Made a whole £2.75 (US $3?) on our bet!
> 
> "The Kelpies are two 30 metre (100 ft) high horse-head sculptures located at the Forth and Clyde Canal in The Helix, a 350 hectare parkland project built to connect 16 communities in the Falkirk Council Area of Scotland. They are the largest public artworks in Scotland.
> The sculptures were designed by sculptor Andy Scott and were completed in October 2013. The Kelpies are a monument to the horse powered heritage across Scotland.
> ...


Sounds like you had a wonderful time. The kelpies look fantastic. Lovely picture of all the girls. Everyone looks so happy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy belated birthday, Denise! :sm12: :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Denise, Happy Birthday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Thanks all for the birthday wishes. We went to Arizona for my birthday to visit with my sister, brother and brother-in-law. Weather was wonderful and it was nice to see them as I hadn't seen them for over two years. Thanks again for the wishes and, Swedenme, saw the new baby at Easter and she is doing good.
> 
> Jackie


Good to hear. Do we thank you for bringing us that Arizona sunshine that we've been loving these past two days?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like you had a wonderful time. The kelpies look fantastic. Lovely picture of all the girls. Everyone looks so happy.


Looks like a fantastic time. Those Kelpies are huge!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy birthday, Denise! Hope it was a fun one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I go barefoot lots, especially while gardening. I wear flip flops lots & in the garden they just flip the dirt around so easier to go barefoot. Fortunately we don't have any nasty poisonous bugs, snakes or parasites to worry about


I stepped on a nail once and then a toothpick another time, so I guess that's why I don't do barefoot well. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am doing the same AND any food emails or even Sam's recipes I either delete (emails) without opening or scroll right on past without reading (sorry Sam). I lost 7 pounds last week. (I'm only suppose to weigh every 21 days but couldn't resist on Thursday; rather cheat on weighing than eating so not bad) I'm doing Dr. Kellyanne's Bone Broth Diet (have the book) and am loving it.
> Do a broth fast 2 days a week and food the other 5 (no breads, white grains, starcy veggies, pasta, sugar or sugar substitute, dairy,
> etc.) I am feeling great and really enjoying the food. I see this as a total lifestyle change. When I reach a goal I can do her 80-20 maintenance and actually enjoy it! Very excited about this BIG change for me. DH is super supportive as well as DD. The both enjoy the same foods I'm eating and if they want something I won't eat they fix it themselves.


Congratulations on the weight loss. It's great that your DH and DD are supporting you. I wish I could stay away from pasta, but I love it. I lost 10 lbs after my last spa visit but gained a couple back during the chocolate season. I have to give away all the chocolate that I've got left.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear. Do we thank you for bringing us that Arizona sunshine that we've been loving these past two days?


Of course, I dragged it behind the plane yesterday. Now see if you can hold on to it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Denise, Happy Birthday.


From me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH likes to sleep to TV, even bought a TV he thought he was going to put in the bedroom. Not happening as I don't sleep with it on
> 
> OK, I'm going back to bed! DHs cousin is visiting this weekend from Edmonton, they are coming for coffee this morning so I made some banana muffins soon as I got up, the buzzer rang & I checked them but weren't quite done so put them back in the oven, just then the phone rang & I went to answer without setting the timer????So we have 2 dozen hockey pucks!


Oh boy! Dratted telephones!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad you made safely. Was there any damage to your car?


No, didn't actually hit them ????but I'm sure close enough that hair stuck to the car????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a lovely weekend with the girls although I am shattered and my throat is sore - too much talking and laughing? :sm16: Jill (the birthday girl) loved her "cake" and we did have a real chocolate one too! On Saturday we went to Falkirk and saw the Kelpies which are very impressive! We also bet on 8 horses in the Scottish Grand National which was on on Saturday and managed to pick 6 that weren't placed, but we also got the 1st and 2nd! Made a whole £2.75 (US $3?) on our bet!
> 
> "The Kelpies are two 30 metre (100 ft) high horse-head sculptures located at the Forth and Clyde Canal in The Helix, a 350 hectare parkland project built to connect 16 communities in the Falkirk Council Area of Scotland. They are the largest public artworks in Scotland.
> The sculptures were designed by sculptor Andy Scott and were completed in October 2013. The Kelpies are a monument to the horse powered heritage across Scotland.
> ...


And Kate was behind the camera? The Kelpies are so impressive- didn't see them because I was there in 2011.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Bonnie - Shirley here. Are you a paramedic or EMT? Pat (hubby) was a supervisor with Calgary EMS - he enjoyed the work. Said it was very satisfying. Would the Emergency Medical Services be volunteers in your area? He was volunteer fire service in NewZealand and loved it as we were in a rural area. I imagine you have Volunteer Fire Fighters too?.
> 
> Very worthwhile lives .


No, I'm a Medical Laboratory technologist & a Cardiology technologist but because I worked in a small hospital we had to be certified in CPR as with limited staff an extra pair of trained hands was necessary at times.
The ambulance has trained, paid staff but the fire department & first responders are volunteers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Denise, I hope you had a great birthday

Well we are having another glorious day????????it's been snowing like mad for the last 2 hours, the lawn which was almost bare is now well covered again????Will it ever end


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Denise, I hope you had a great birthday
> 
> Well we are having another glorious day????????it's been snowing like mad for the last 2 hours, the lawn which was almost bare is now well covered again????Will it ever end


The weather is very erratic- was it Mother Nature with PMT the joke last week or so?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This just came in from mjs:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Talked to Marianne today and apparently, the new meds are working thank goodness. Almost zero swelling in both feet today. Woohoo!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss. It's great that your DH and DD are supporting you. I wish I could stay away from pasta, but I love it. I lost 10 lbs after my last spa visit but gained a couple back during the chocolate season. I have to give away all the chocolate that I've got left.


And, pasta is so versatile for meal planning. I have to watch the starches too and have tried to remove as much pasta, potatoes and bread as possible. I did splurge this weekend and had pasta on Saturday and potatoes today (but only small portions) and no bread. I'll go back to eating only meat, fish, vegetables, fruit and some dairy tomorrow. I'm going to check into the bone broth diet - I need quick results to keep me motivated.

I can pass on chocolate most of the time, thankfully.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Of course, I dragged it behind the plane yesterday. Now see if you can hold on to it.


I'll try my darndest.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne today and apparently, the new meds are working thank goodness. Almost zero swelling in both feet today. Woohoo!


That's fantastic news, but will keep her in my prayers as always.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a fun time you ladies had! Love the picture of the Kelpies and the bit of history about them. Also all the ladies look delightful.


KateB said:


> Had a lovely weekend with the girls although I am shattered and my throat is sore - too much talking and laughing? :sm16: Jill (the birthday girl) loved her "cake" and we did have a real chocolate one too! On Saturday we went to Falkirk and saw the Kelpies which are very impressive! We also bet on 8 horses in the Scottish Grand National which was on on Saturday and managed to pick 6 that weren't placed, but we also got the 1st and 2nd! Made a whole £2.75 (US $3?) on our bet!
> 
> "The Kelpies are two 30 metre (100 ft) high horse-head sculptures located at the Forth and Clyde Canal in The Helix, a 350 hectare parkland project built to connect 16 communities in the Falkirk Council Area of Scotland. They are the largest public artworks in Scotland.
> The sculptures were designed by sculptor Andy Scott and were completed in October 2013. The Kelpies are a monument to the horse powered heritage across Scotland.
> ...


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Jacklou said:


> Thanks all for the birthday wishes. We went to Arizona for my birthday to visit with my sister, brother and brother-in-law. Weather was wonderful and it was nice to see them as I hadn't seen them for over two years. Thanks again for the wishes and, Swedenme, saw the new baby at Easter and she is doing good.
> 
> Jackie


Great that you were able to see them for your Birthday. When little, we never gave it a thought that we wouldn't celebrate with siblings every year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I stepped on a nail once and then a toothpick another time, so I guess that's why I don't do barefoot well. :sm13:


Every time I've stepped on something, like a mesquite thorn, etc... I've had sandals on, and then had to pry the thing out in order to get the sandal off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Denise, I hope you had a great birthday
> 
> Well we are having another glorious day????????it's been snowing like mad for the last 2 hours, the lawn which was almost bare is now well covered again????Will it ever end


You are turning into Mount Everest. lol It has to be getting old fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne today and apparently, the new meds are working thank goodness. Almost zero swelling in both feet today. Woohoo!


That's fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great news, so glad he's doing better


Thank you and God Bless!

Such a relief to have all the "listening ears".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne today and apparently, the new meds are working thank goodness. Almost zero swelling in both feet today. Woohoo!


What a relief!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Headed to check out the digest and then to the embroidery machine. TTYL


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone for my birthday wishes, and to Kate for the special card! I had a wonderful relaxing day. Used a voucher which was a Christmas present from DH for a full body massage at nearby spa (heaven!) and enjoyed an afternoon in the sun afterwards. Have a voucher still to spend and tickets for the musical of Carole King's life for later in the year as well, so all is good! Busy with last minute organisation for our trip to Europe. We leave in 2 weeks but there is banking to organise and so many medical appointments for me before we go.

Sam, I hope you are feeling better and healing vibes to anyone else not feeling the best.

Hugs to everyone.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne today and apparently, the new meds are working thank goodness. Almost zero swelling in both feet today. Woohoo!


Wonderful!
Loved the kelpies..glad they were posted.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Denise, glad you had good birthday with more to come.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I would love to have some yellow squash but it's so expensive right now at the store and a bit too early for the garden yet. I've been eating a lot of fruit lately.
> The broccoli starts are doing great, hopefully they will all stay that way and have a bumper crop for the freezer for winter.


I've never met a squash of any kind I didn't like. Sounds wonderful but too $$ here, too.

I doubt I'll get caught up today. I've been working on sewing again, and I decided to try out the walking foot and quilting in straight lines to finish another one. I hate it! Well, I might not if my work space was actually helping; it's too cramped and the quilt doesn't want to move like it should (also it's terrible--the pieces aren't lined up and it looks like crap--don't say I'm being too hard on myself, either, because it really does!). I'm not even sure I can donate this one with a clear conscience...maybe I should keep it as a cautionary tale! :sm06: :sm12: :sm16:

Anyway, I need to find some supper and then try to finish this mess. Ugh. I'll have to figure a plan B for DD's quilt, as she wants her done in the ditch.

Hugs & blessings & healing thoughts & I'll try to get caught up tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've never met a squash of any kind I didn't like. Sounds wonderful but too $$ here, too.
> 
> I doubt I'll get caught up today. I've been working on sewing again, and I decided to try out the walking foot and quilting in straight lines to finish another one. I hate it! Well, I might not if my work space was actually helping; it's too cramped and the quilt doesn't want to move like it should (also it's terrible--the pieces aren't lined up and it looks like crap--don't say I'm being too hard on myself, either, because it really does!). I'm not even sure I can donate this one with a clear conscience...maybe I should keep it as a cautionary tale! :sm06: :sm12: :sm16:
> 
> ...


Well hopefully you'll get it all the way you want it, I have enough trouble sewing straight lines without a quilt involved. lol


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, we use cloth napkins all the time and eat all meals at the dining room table; but I'm not that enticed by pieced ones made by me. I don't even have time to knit a few stitches a day any more. I'd say LOL, but it's just not that funny to me. :sm26: :sm26: :sm26: 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne today and apparently, the new meds are working thank goodness. Almost zero swelling in both feet today. Woohoo!


Great news


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam, we use cloth napkins all the time and eat all meals at the dining room table; but I'm not that enticed by pieced ones made by me. I don't even have time to knit a few stitches a day any more. I'd say LOL, but it's just not that funny to me. :sm26: :sm26: :sm26:
> 
> Ohio Joy


You certainly have a full plate, I keep praying that things slow down a little bit for you, but God obviously has other plans for your time. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne today and apparently, the new meds are working thank goodness. Almost zero swelling in both feet today. Woohoo!


Great news. Hopefully we will have the opportunity to have her at KAP this year if things continue to go well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Jacklou said:


> Of course, I dragged it behind the plane yesterday. Now see if you can hold on to it.


I think some of it slipped away to be shared with us this weekend. Lovely days this weekend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Denise, I hope you had a great birthday
> 
> Well we are having another glorious day????????it's been snowing like mad for the last 2 hours, the lawn which was almost bare is now well covered again????Will it ever end


I'm sorry to hear that. Sure hope it doesn't stay long.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs:


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne today and apparently, the new meds are working thank goodness. Almost zero swelling in both feet today. Woohoo!


Good news for Marianne.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, pasta is so versatile for meal planning. I have to watch the starches too and have tried to remove as much pasta, potatoes and bread as possible. I did splurge this weekend and had pasta on Saturday and potatoes today (but only small portions) and no bread. I'll go back to eating only meat, fish, vegetables, fruit and some dairy tomorrow. I'm going to check into the bone broth diet - I need quick results to keep me motivated.
> 
> I can pass on chocolate most of the time, thankfully.


I've been off the bone broth for a while and must get back on it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Now you know why I paid $40 for a second remote for direct tv! DH hates commercials, so flips the channel when one comes on, finds something else and forgets to go back until it's time for the next commercial. I don't psi a lot of attention to the tv, but that's the time I've gotten interested. And the volume keeps getting louder. 30 years in a foundry does not improve hearing. So when I get tired of channel flipping or need to turn down the volume, I ha my own remote! It's come in handy a time or 2 when his has temporarily come up missing!


Gerry has hearing issues as well..... and also does not like the fan on our the overhead light. When I really have had all I cam handle, I go upstairs to my workshoo and I have a large TV there. I just try to keep him company in the evning to be sociable... but there are limits!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That would not be good, maybe they need a florescent X on them so you can see where he's left them.


Great idea! Some dayglo orange paint may be in his future....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> You ladies KayeJo and Jynx are cracking me up, re the battles with tv remotes. We solved that one, by himself having his big screen tv upstairs in the man cave, and I have the other tv downstairs in the lounge room. No more fights! Except last night he decided to come to bed early as I was watching the small tv in the bedroom, which resulted in a pillow fight, at our age, very silly. At least I can catch up with my shows on demand off the iPad. Gotta love technology!


Truthfully, I never turn the TV on when he is gone. I have plenty of opportunity to watch my taped shows but I just enjoy the quiet when here alone. I have to grouse about it though..... if I didn't vent, I might just get careless with the sharp pointy sticks and hurt him!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I so agree, I just can't imagine how they cope.


It is a matter of looking for those moments when beauty shadows the reality and they can laugh, smile and enjoy one another. Saturday was prom night for Maddie. Maddie and Faith were all dressed up for a wonderful evening. Scott and Kristin served dinner for 4 high school students at their home rather than the kids going out for more expensive meals. Lovely pictures were taken and happiness was felt in their home. Bella came home and was uncomfortable still, but seeing Maddie off to her prom was a huge blessing. Bella can be quite funny at times and bossy as a four year old will be as well. Cole is such a loving brother and thankful young man. I was heart broken to see him enduring the most recent diagnosis, but he is quite a fighter and I love him dearly. Cole and I became buddies when he was merely 3 years old and his dad was deployed. We had interesting conversations and he stole my heart. It is a pleasure to help them out. They seldom ask for anything even when they truly need it. I know their struggles are tough but their hearts are filled with love and hope.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You certainly have a full plate, I keep praying that things slow down a little bit for you, but God obviously has other plans for your time.
> HUGS!!!


Thanks so much for the prayers, KayeJo. Some days they seem to be most of what keeps me on track and running at full power.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is a matter of looking for those moments when beauty shadows the reality and they can laugh, smile and enjoy one another. Saturday was prom night for Maddie. Maddie and Faith were all dressed up for a wonderful evening. Scott and Kristin served dinner for 4 high school students at their home rather than the kids going out for more expensive meals. Lovely pictures were taken and happiness was felt in their home. Bella came home and was uncomfortable still, but seeing Maddie off to her prom was a huge blessing. Bella can be quite funny at times and bossy as a four year old will be as well. Cole is such a loving brother and thankful young man. I was heart broken to see him enduring the most recent diagnosis, but he is quite a fighter and I love him dearly. Cole and I became buddies when he was merely 3 years old and his dad was deployed. We had interesting conversations and he stole my heart. It is a pleasure to help them out. They seldom ask for anything even when they truly need it. I know their struggles are tough but their hearts are filled with love and hope.


How wonderful that Maddie and Faith could enjoy the prom night. Scott and Kristin must be so full of love for their children. My heart breaks for them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I am so glad that Matthew is relaxed at the KAP. He is certainly an enjoyment for us!


Thanks. I am glad that he is enjoyed and I get a break because he does feel comfortable. He sold quite a few of the horse cards at church today and that was without telling people that he was selling them. I knew one lady wanted a dozen and bought 20 when she saw how good they turned out. She can't wait to gift them to her daughter. I think he has sold at least 60 of the 100 I ordered. Spending money for him for this upcoming trip. I will see if I can order another 100 before I leave Wednesday morning. He will have plenty of cards at KAP as well. I am assuming people will want him to bring them along.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Jynx, I have dealt with the open incision after what I call the appendectomy from hell in 1994. Since my appendix was what they call retrocecal and thus was hidden it took the drs two days to diagnose appendicitis, and then only after they did a barium enema. Needless to say I went to surgery a few hours after that procedure! So I was really surprised when I did not have a drain post-op. The doc. said that they had a low incidence of infection in their practice, so they did not use drains! I told one of the nurses that when I worked we did not send patients home with a fever. Her response was "that's just your body's defenses working for you" Three days after discharge I went back to the hospital and had surgery to repair a burst incision, and the incision was left open to heal. I know what you mean by calling it a crater. I thought it would never fill in, and it did take a couple months for mine, but it finally healed. The worst part for me was lack of energy while I was recuperating. I also experienced the wound vac a few years ago after a gallbladder operation. Mine too was caused when the surgeon ( a different one) ran into mesh that I was not aware that I had. I hated dragging the wound vac around, but I used to joke that I was going to decorate the bag like a designer purse. Speaking from experience, hang in there, it WILL get better! Love and prayers, Marilyn K.


Good Grief.... what a mess that was. So glad you are all better now. I have also been released twice only to be back in 2-3 days later and that gets to be expensive. 
I wish they would just keep you an extra couple of days until they KNOW you are in good enough shape to be home without care.

Yes, I know the wound vac is wonderful... I had it after the emergency colostomy and the TWO reversal operations. This one is small, but still a hindrance and it is louder than the other. I don't think I would go to a show with it for fear of bothering others. I know they work, I know I need it...... just wish it would HURRY UP...... At least the end product will most likely be a large flat scar rather than an incision type and that should be more comfortable at waistline... since I have had some keloid scar issues. He has removed ALL the old scar tissue and that will be nice. Patience, Patience, Patience.... my new mantra.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I cleaned all upstairs on Friday and yesterday I gave the downstairs the best clean it's had in weeks . Son came home and asked where his dad was straight away . I wondered why his reply was its quiet no TV and the living room is tidy so he can't be home . :sm06:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> How wonderful that Maddie and Faith could enjoy the prom night. Scott and Kristin must be so full of love for their children. My heart breaks for them.


They really are great parents. I wish I could come and stay with the kiddos to give them a date night, but I am not trained in Bella's care. I could deal with the other 3 and have done so before. I would love to do a crafting day with the kids for a few hours sometime. Maybe during the summer.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Thanks so much for the prayers, KayeJo. Some days they seem to be most of what keeps me on track and running at full power.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We think of you often. Matthew and I talk about you and your endeavors frequently. I am sure that he will help me pick out some things for your mission at Elm. It will be interesting as it usually is.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a nice walk and thank goodness you didn't fall . I've done the windmill dance a few times while out walking the dog . She just looks at me then takes off running up and down the hill as if to say this is how you do it


My grandpuppy is a Great Pyrenees., Maggie. She is older and calmer now but she has dragged me down and half way into the street when she saw a critter across the street. Another time, she was just so excited to be visiting, she bolted from car, knocked me down and ran off. It took the whole neighborhood to round her up again and my new black jeans have a lovely hole in the knee. If I had roller skates or a skateboard, she could just pull me the whole way..... Love her to death, but she will be the death of me.....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night night.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam, thinking and praying and sending healing thoughts today. Sorry, I should have been more specific. ACLS is Advanced Cardiac Life Support and covers heart attacks, CPR (cardiac resuscitation), cardiac arrhythmias with EKG wave forms and all the drugs used to treat them with dosages, strokes, opioid overdoses and how to treat them and how to treat drownings and hypothermia, etc. Lots of information and fortunately, only have dealt with 3 cardiac arrests as part of the cardiac team, so far in my life.
> Hoping for pain relief for Dreamweaver and rapid healing for those in need.


Thanks for the definition and the pain relief wishes. Doc did replace the missing pills for me. YEAH... I only need it for the dressing changes, otherwise, I am pain free. Once I et to wet to dry dressings (way in the future) I won't need anything at all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Had a wonderful day today yesterday with everyone here. The young adults went to an "escape room" where they had to solve clues and get through locked doors. DH and I did some crafts with the DGC and went to the park. After a dinner of lasagna, we were all ready for bed.
> 
> Slept well and am getting today's Easter celebration started. Ham and potatoes are in the oven. Carrots will follow and so will the biscuits for strawberry shortcake.
> 
> Sure can tell it's Spring with DH and two DGC coughing from allergies.


Dre'a and Mark and girls did that with neighbors for New Years. It was a blast. They would all do it again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, I'm going on a weekend course with the embroiderers guild this Friday till Sunday. Then to Blackpool in May with Purple and co from the connections thread to a small hotel where they run holidays for knitters. Then I'm going to Plymouth to see my friend s Gordon a nd Val, the lady who broke her hip. She's not fully over that and Gordon could do with prayers please as he's having trouble swallowing, speaking and is very weak.


Wish I could stow away in your suitcase.... You will have so much fun at Blackpool. (I have taken a couple of great embroidery classes from the Australian teachers that are featured in the really nice embroidery magazine I can't remember the name of...... stumpwork and a couple others. I really should pull out the samples and finish them.) Will add your friends to my prayer list, which gets longer and longer every day. Sending healing vibes their way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I am very familiar with the annoying sound of an alarming wound vac. They do a very good job of helping healing, but, unless you get the dressing PERFECT, they love to get air leaks and lose suction. I remember one I took care of, we routinely ended up changing three times a day!


3 times a day! I would have to keep her here all day long!!!!! My issue was blockage. I think the foam was packed too tightly and she had covered the entire suction "button" and that is not recommended. THe hole cut in the film was not large enough either. Now that DH has seen them do a wet to dry dressing, I won't hesitate to take the thing off and wait for next visit if it happens again..... but they do work and I have a crater to fill up so I hope no more issues. Kind of nice to have it off a couple of hours to let the skin recover...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great idea! Some dayglo orange paint may be in his future....


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks so much for the prayers, KayeJo. Some days they seem to be most of what keeps me on track and running at full power.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I can understand that, it certainly isn't a preponderance of sleep. Just keep counting down the days, only 45 days to KAP, well 46 for those getting there on Friday.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Protein is important in healing- so the craving may well be the body telling you what it needs.


For me, it is a permanent state. We eat healthy meats, beans, etc. but every once in awhile, nothing will do but a good steak or prime rib!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is a matter of looking for those moments when beauty shadows the reality and they can laugh, smile and enjoy one another. Saturday was prom night for Maddie. Maddie and Faith were all dressed up for a wonderful evening. Scott and Kristin served dinner for 4 high school students at their home rather than the kids going out for more expensive meals. Lovely pictures were taken and happiness was felt in their home. Bella came home and was uncomfortable still, but seeing Maddie off to her prom was a huge blessing. Bella can be quite funny at times and bossy as a four year old will be as well. Cole is such a loving brother and thankful young man. I was heart broken to see him enduring the most recent diagnosis, but he is quite a fighter and I love him dearly. Cole and I became buddies when he was merely 3 years old and his dad was deployed. We had interesting conversations and he stole my heart. It is a pleasure to help them out. They seldom ask for anything even when they truly need it. I know their struggles are tough but their hearts are filled with love and hope.


It's great that Faith was able to go to prom with her sister, I'm sure they had a wonderful time. Great idea too, to serve dinner at home and save the kids some money and I'm sure it was a wonderful time to make more great memories for all the kids as well as the family. Poor little Cole would have to be little fighter in a household of women other than dad, lol, but I bet the girls smother him with love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I am glad that he is enjoyed and I get a break because he does feel comfortable. He sold quite a few of the horse cards at church today and that was without telling people that he was selling them. I knew one lady wanted a dozen and bought 20 when she saw how good they turned out. She can't wait to gift them to her daughter. I think he has sold at least 60 of the 100 I ordered. Spending money for him for this upcoming trip. I will see if I can order another 100 before I leave Wednesday morning. He will have plenty of cards at KAP as well. I am assuming people will want him to bring them along.


Definitely want Matthew to bring his cards, I need another batch, I use them for so many things as well as giving them as gifts.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thank goodness you didn't fall. That could have been disastrous. Are you using a cane or something else to keep you steady? I tripped on a broken brick several years ago and broke my wrist along with wrenching my shoulder. Am now getting therapy for the shoulder so I know what damage a trip can do. Please be very careful.


No cane or aide. I really walk well and ata good clip but I have a bad habit of not looking down and, not having been out for awhile, I have forgotten where there are sidewalk issues. One of the reasons I like the alley is that is is a long stretch of smooth, very shaded and has the animals. My girlfriend broke her wrist terribly when her dog took off after another one and she had the leash around her wrist. I drove her around for a long time.... and insisted she keep knitting. Dr. said it was a great therapy for her as it healed very well and she has total mobility, despite pins...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never been a fan of walking barefooted. Not even in the house.


Shoes are a lot safer.... Mom would not think of having bare feet... and always wore hose.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My grandpuppy is a Great Pyrenees., Maggie. She is older and calmer now but she has dragged me down and half way into the street when she saw a critter across the street. Another time, she was just so excited to be visiting, she bolted from car, knocked me down and ran off. It took the whole neighborhood to round her up again and my new black jeans have a lovely hole in the knee. If I had roller skates or a skateboard, she could just pull me the whole way..... Love her to death, but she will be the death of me.....


Oh my, that is definitely a big enough dog to drag you down the street, but what a big love to cuddle with.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Just got back husband's pathology reports - looks as if no cancer, they are good! Thank God!
> 
> Husband has gained 20 pounds in a month, so the weight loss is reversed.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news. Now you can stop holding your breath. Don't look for trouble. This may be the start of a complete healing for him. What a relief.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have just finished watching it. Loved it all. It was worth getting Netflix just for that show.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> For me, it is a permanent state. We eat healthy meats, beans, etc. but every once in awhile, nothing will do but a good steak or prime rib!!!


I agree! Sometimes you just need some good ole beef, some good brisket will fit the bill at times too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No cane or aide. I really walk well and ata good clip but I have a bad habit of not looking down and, not having been out for awhile, I have forgotten where there are sidewalk issues. One of the reasons I like the alley is that is is a long stretch of smooth, very shaded and has the animals. My girlfriend broke her wrist terribly when her dog took off after another one and she had the leash around her wrist. I drove her around for a long time.... and insisted she keep knitting. Dr. said it was a great therapy for her as it healed very well and she has total mobility, despite pins...


Oh dear, we were always told to never have the loop of the leash around the wrist for that very reason, I'm really glad that she's healed so well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am doing the same AND any food emails or even Sam's recipes I either delete (emails) without opening or scroll right on past without reading (sorry Sam). I lost 7 pounds last week. (I'm only suppose to weigh every 21 days but couldn't resist on Thursday; rather cheat on weighing than eating so not bad) I'm doing Dr. Kellyanne's Bone Broth Diet (have the book) and am loving it.
> Do a broth fast 2 days a week and food the other 5 (no breads, white grains, starcy veggies, pasta, sugar or sugar substitute, dairy,
> etc.) I am feeling great and really enjoying the food. I see this as a total lifestyle change. When I reach a goal I can do her 80-20 maintenance and actually enjoy it! Very excited about this BIG change for me. DH is super supportive as well as DD. The both enjoy the same foods I'm eating and if they want something I won't eat they fix it themselves.


I'm not familiar with that exact diet but have a friend that just eats every other day. It worked well for him. I think just cutting out all white things would be enough for me... but nothing is going to do much good until I can be more active (and Gerry learns to serve more veggies and a fruit once in awhile..... but I can do that at lunch) Good going for you!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is a clean house? I would settle for a somewhat clean house! Will keep Gerry in my prayers. SO glad you didn't fall!


Clean is a relative term. I'm just wanting to avoid being shut down by Health Dept.! (and the clutter is starting to get to me... organized clutter, I like. Picking up after GB in his 2 year old phase, not so much.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You mean the show Grace and Frankie. I LOVE that show and just binge watch the latest season.


YES, and I didn't get to see last season but will as soon as I reinstate Netflix. I think it is so well done....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Haven't had time to process it all yet. Had a house full for Easter, then drama with guardians of a Granddaughter, now waiting to pick up same Granddaughter for the day. Planning on escaping to Michigan, maybe forever.
> 
> But yes, the stress is much less. Replaced by another stress? Amazing what the human mind and body can withstand.
> 
> Reminds of an old Irish friend and his famous saying: "And this too shall pass, only to be replaced by something worse."


My Irish Father-in-law used to say that!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we often have to go to Saskatoon-160 miles or Edmonton-200 miles if we want to go to a concert so this isn't so bad. The joys of living in the boonies???? Except for being very loud it was a good night out but 3 am when we got home so I'm not very energetic this morning. I scraped some hair off the backside if a deer about 12 miles out of North Battleford, could have been a real mess but thankfully he turned at the right minute. Darn wildlife????


If I'm up that late, it is usually better if I just stay up! As to the deer, driving in Arkansas when my folks were there was always a challenge. Deer everywhere. They can be dangerous My BIL had a little sports car and hit one. Totaled the car.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH likes to sleep to TV, even bought a TV he thought he was going to put in the bedroom. Not happening as I don't sleep with it on
> 
> OK, I'm going back to bed! DHs cousin is visiting this weekend from Edmonton, they are coming for coffee this morning so I made some banana muffins soon as I got up, the buzzer rang & I checked them but weren't quite done so put them back in the oven, just then the phone rang & I went to answer without setting the timer????So we have 2 dozen hockey pucks!


My dad did that and my FIL had radio on all night. I have never allowed TV's in any of the bedrooms. My DD and her family are the same way. When they watch, it is to see a particular show and they pretty much do it as a family. I just don't like the constant background noise... and they tell you it is not good for your sleep pattern. The bedroom is for SLEEPING.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You ladies have been through so much! Glad you are better and praying Jynx is better every day!


Thanks, I am.... and a good laugh is sometimes the best medicine.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a lovely weekend with the girls although I am shattered and my throat is sore - too much talking and laughing? :sm16: Jill (the birthday girl) loved her "cake" and we did have a real chocolate one too! On Saturday we went to Falkirk and saw the Kelpies which are very impressive! We also bet on 8 horses in the Scottish Grand National which was on on Saturday and managed to pick 6 that weren't placed, but we also got the 1st and 2nd! Made a whole £2.75 (US $3?) on our bet!
> 
> "The Kelpies are two 30 metre (100 ft) high horse-head sculptures located at the Forth and Clyde Canal in The Helix, a 350 hectare parkland project built to connect 16 communities in the Falkirk Council Area of Scotland. They are the largest public artworks in Scotland.
> The sculptures were designed by sculptor Andy Scott and were completed in October 2013. The Kelpies are a monument to the horse powered heritage across Scotland.
> ...


Love the sculptures and looks like a roaring good time. I had hoped to go to Scotland while we were in Ireland, but GD had just been the week efore so we didn't make it. :sm03:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Mine is as bad - that's why we have 2 TVs!


Us too.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My dad did that and my FIL had radio on all night. I have never allowed TV's in any of the bedrooms. My DD and her family are the same way. When they watch, it is to see a particular show and they pretty much do it as a family. I just don't like the constant background noise... and they tell you it is not good for your sleep pattern. The bedroom is for SLEEPING.


We used to have a tv in the bedroom, but then we moved to a house with too small a bedroom to have the tv in there and found that we really enjoyed not having it in the bedroom so when we moved in here we didn't even think about it, if we want to watch tv we watch in the living room or sewing room for me sometimes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> I actually have my own remote so when he nods off, I can change the channel.


 :sm24: and Happy Birthday.... a little late. Just noticed you were in Mt. Prospect. That is near my neck of the woods before coming to TX. Miss it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, pasta is so versatile for meal planning. I have to watch the starches too and have tried to remove as much pasta, potatoes and bread as possible. I did splurge this weekend and had pasta on Saturday and potatoes today (but only small portions) and no bread. I'll go back to eating only meat, fish, vegetables, fruit and some dairy tomorrow. I'm going to check into the bone broth diet - I need quick results to keep me motivated.
> 
> I can pass on chocolate most of the time, thankfully.


If there is chocolate in the house, I will eat it. Only way to avoid it is to not allow it in...... Same with potato chips. They were banned years ago. We make a rare exception for chips and dip for a good car race or hockey game on the occasional week-end.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've never met a squash of any kind I didn't like. Sounds wonderful but too $$ here, too.
> 
> I doubt I'll get caught up today. I've been working on sewing again, and I decided to try out the walking foot and quilting in straight lines to finish another one. I hate it! Well, I might not if my work space was actually helping; it's too cramped and the quilt doesn't want to move like it should (also it's terrible--the pieces aren't lined up and it looks like crap--don't say I'm being too hard on myself, either, because it really does!). I'm not even sure I can donate this one with a clear conscience...maybe I should keep it as a cautionary tale! :sm06: :sm12: :sm16:
> 
> ...


I don't like the walking foot either. Many quilters swear by it but I do much better without and don't have a bunching problem. I like having more control over tension. I MAY try it on some velvety material I need to use for a neighbor's pillows, but think the teflon foot will actually work better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, that is definitely a big enough dog to drag you down the street, but what a big love to cuddle with.


GD usually is laying on Maggie's belly. I think I am her favorite person though (kidding myself) She buries her head under my arm and just snuggles away. Somewhere I have pictures of trying to do exercises on floor. She lay right next to me and kept that paw trying to pin my arm down for itches.... She is a love. (Not much of a trainer though.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, we were always told to never have the loop of the leash around the wrist for that very reason, I'm really glad that she's healed so well.


ME too... but her accident reinforced that lesson!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> GD usually is laying on Maggie's belly. I think I am her favorite person though (kidding myself) She buries her head under my arm and just snuggles away. Somewhere I have pictures of trying to do exercises on floor. She lay right next to me and kept that paw trying to pin my arm down for itches.... She is a love. (Not much of a trainer though.)


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> ME too... but her accident reinforced that lesson!


I'm sure!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've never met a squash of any kind I didn't like. Sounds wonderful but too $$ here, too.
> 
> I doubt I'll get caught up today. I've been working on sewing again, and I decided to try out the walking foot and quilting in straight lines to finish another one. I hate it! Well, I might not if my work space was actually helping; it's too cramped and the quilt doesn't want to move like it should (also it's terrible--the pieces aren't lined up and it looks like crap--don't say I'm being too hard on myself, either, because it really does!). I'm not even sure I can donate this one with a clear conscience...maybe I should keep it as a cautionary tale! :sm06: :sm12: :sm16:
> 
> ...


I've never tried a walking foot. Sorry after all the work you're not happy with the quilt. It will still keep someone warm


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I am glad that he is enjoyed and I get a break because he does feel comfortable. He sold quite a few of the horse cards at church today and that was without telling people that he was selling them. I knew one lady wanted a dozen and bought 20 when she saw how good they turned out. She can't wait to gift them to her daughter. I think he has sold at least 60 of the 100 I ordered. Spending money for him for this upcoming trip. I will see if I can order another 100 before I leave Wednesday morning. He will have plenty of cards at KAP as well. I am assuming people will want him to bring them along.


I'm not surprised they sell so well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Shoes are a lot safer.... Mom would not think of having bare feet... and always wore hose.


The only time I wear shoes in the house is when I'm washing the floors. We always leave shoes at the door


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> If I'm up that late, it is usually better if I just stay up! As to the deer, driving in Arkansas when my folks were there was always a challenge. Deer everywhere. They can be dangerous My BIL had a little sports car and hit one. Totaled the car.


Deer can make a mess of a vehicle but at least they don't usually cause injuries to people. It's the moose I worry about, so often people are killed when they hit them as they are so tall the legs are knocked from under them & they crash into the passenger compartment. We have many more moose around now that when I was young


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My dad did that and my FIL had radio on all night. I have never allowed TV's in any of the bedrooms. My DD and her family are the same way. When they watch, it is to see a particular show and they pretty much do it as a family. I just don't like the constant background noise... and they tell you it is not good for your sleep pattern. The bedroom is for SLEEPING.


I agree, it drives me nuts when we travel & stay in hotel rooms, he keeps the tv on & I get very little sleep. I even bought ear plugs & a sleep mask(which I hate) but they help a little


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't like the walking foot either. Many quilters swear by it but I do much better without and don't have a bunching problem. I like having more control over tension. I MAY try it on some velvety material I need to use for a neighbor's pillows, but think the teflon foot will actually work better.


I'm glad it's not just me! I did tell DD that she might like it for fleece with the "double feed dogs" effect. I think the size of the quilt caused trouble...did a small one (doll size) and it was a little better. I may take hers apart down the middle and do half lengthwise at a time. And I need space behind the table (it was hitting the wall which also caused a problem). If I move the table out (which is heavy) so it can hang over as I go, I'll have to move it back when I'm done for the day, since otherwise it will interfere with the door. I'll figure it out. Eventually!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we often have to go to Saskatoon-160 miles or Edmonton-200 miles if we want to go to a concert so this isn't so bad. The joys of living in the boonies???? Except for being very loud it was a good night out but 3 am when we got home so I'm not very energetic this morning. I scraped some hair off the backside if a deer about 12 miles out of North Battleford, could have been a real mess but thankfully he turned at the right minute. Darn wildlife????


That was fortunate- do they get dazzled by the lights and head towards them? Kangaroos tend to do this which makes them extra dangerous.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, it drives me nuts when we travel & stay in hotel rooms, he keeps the tv on & I get very little sleep. I even bought ear plugs & a sleep mask(which I hate) but they help a little


I sleep with an ear plug sometimes what with the wind and traffic and sirens (and we won't mention snoring...). I put it on my "up" side so I still hear loud things if I need to. I've managed to get used to the light at night but never have adjusted to noise.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a lovely weekend with the girls although I am shattered and my throat is sore - too much talking and laughing? :sm16: Jill (the birthday girl) loved her "cake" and we did have a real chocolate one too! On Saturday we went to Falkirk and saw the Kelpies which are very impressive! We also bet on 8 horses in the Scottish Grand National which was on on Saturday and managed to pick 6 that weren't placed, but we also got the 1st and 2nd! Made a whole £2.75 (US $3?) on our bet!
> 
> "The Kelpies are two 30 metre (100 ft) high horse-head sculptures located at the Forth and Clyde Canal in The Helix, a 350 hectare parkland project built to connect 16 communities in the Falkirk Council Area of Scotland. They are the largest public artworks in Scotland.
> The sculptures were designed by sculptor Andy Scott and were completed in October 2013. The Kelpies are a monument to the horse powered heritage across Scotland.
> ...


They are huge aren't they? Welcome back... until next time :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm glad it's not just me! I did tell DD that she might like it for fleece with the "double feed dogs" effect. I think the size of the quilt caused trouble...did a small one (doll size) and it was a little better. I may take hers apart down the middle and do half lengthwise at a time. And I need space behind the table (it was hitting the wall which also caused a problem). If I move the table out (which is heavy) so it can hang over as I go, I'll have to move it back when I'm done for the day, since otherwise it will interfere with the door. I'll figure it out. Eventually!


I'm so lucky I have that ping pong table in the basement, I can't move the desk in my sewing room. The big table is great for laying it out & pinning too, so much easier than doing it in the floor & pinning it to the rug????

A few years ago DH suggested he was going to give the table away as no one played ping pong, not happening!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was fortunate- do they get dazzled by the lights and head towards them? Kangaroos tend to do this which makes them extra dangerous.


I think some do, others are just trying to cross the road, it's really bad where people put out grain if gay for them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne today and apparently, the new meds are working thank goodness. Almost zero swelling in both feet today. Woohoo!


Wonderful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????I just looked outside, ITS STILL SNOWING ????????maybe 2-3 inches, we were only supposed to get a dusting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so lucky I have that ping pong table in the basement, I can't move the desk in my sewing room. The big table is great for laying it out & pinning too, so much easier than doing it in the floor & pinning it to the rug????
> 
> A few years ago DH suggested he was going to give the table away as no one played ping pong, not happening!


That is great! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jacklou said:


> Thanks all for the birthday wishes. We went to Arizona for my birthday to visit with my sister, brother and brother-in-law. Weather was wonderful and it was nice to see them as I hadn't seen them for over two years. Thanks again for the wishes and, Swedenme, saw the new baby at Easter and she is doing good.
> 
> Jackie


Sounds like you had a wonderful birthday , glad you got some cuddle time with the baby


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne today and apparently, the new meds are working thank goodness. Almost zero swelling in both feet today. Woohoo!


That is good news


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> My grandpuppy is a Great Pyrenees., Maggie. She is older and calmer now but she has dragged me down and half way into the street when she saw a critter across the street. Another time, she was just so excited to be visiting, she bolted from car, knocked me down and ran off. It took the whole neighborhood to round her up again and my new black jeans have a lovely hole in the knee. If I had roller skates or a skateboard, she could just pull me the whole way..... Love her to death, but she will be the death of me.....


That sounds like mishka, when she was younger but she has calmed down a lot since then although she still has her silly moments when she will take off and run round the house up and down the stairs and spin round and round which is funny apart from the chaos she leaves in her wake as she is a big dog


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne today and apparently, the new meds are working thank goodness. Almost zero swelling in both feet today. Woohoo!


Great news!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm here for a short time. Should really go to bed as it is 11pm.
> Had a good day just 3 brothers Mum and myself plus of the next generation. While nice to have all of us it is also nice to have a smaller number when all can be involved din the conversation.
> Asked about the others experience of the school as compared to the one Jimmy Barnes had and theirs was much like mine. So I wasn't totally naive as I was beginning to wonder. (this will only make sense to those who remember my comments from a week or two ago about our experiences of the same school at the same time).


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Teddy bear said:


> Just got back husband's pathology reports - looks as if no cancer, they are good! Thank God!
> 
> Husband has gained 20 pounds in a month, so the weight loss is reversed.
> 
> ...


Great news that you DH is much better now on the new medication. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Good job, Gwen!!


And ditto from me too..... RE weight loss. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had a lovely weekend with the girls although I am shattered and my throat is sore - too much talking and laughing? :sm16: Jill (the birthday girl) loved her "cake" and we did have a real chocolate one too! On Saturday we went to Falkirk and saw the Kelpies which are very impressive! We also bet on 8 horses in the Scottish Grand National which was on on Saturday and managed to pick 6 that weren't placed, but we also got the 1st and 2nd! Made a whole £2.75 (US $3?) on our bet!
> 
> "The Kelpies are two 30 metre (100 ft) high horse-head sculptures located at the Forth and Clyde Canal in The Helix, a 350 hectare parkland project built to connect 16 communities in the Falkirk Council Area of Scotland. They are the largest public artworks in Scotland.
> The sculptures were designed by sculptor Andy Scott and were completed in October 2013. The Kelpies are a monument to the horse powered heritage across Scotland.
> ...


Wow! Great photos, thanks for sharing. Sounds like a great weekend. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I go barefoot lots, especially while gardening. I wear flip flops lots & in the garden they just flip the dirt around so easier to go barefoot. Fortunately we don't have any nasty poisonous bugs, snakes or parasites to worry about


Not me! LOL. No barefoot for me in the garden, just in case of spiders mainly and also prickles from weeds. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I hope she doesn't cough to hard, she might just push that baby out mid cough.


LOL. I wish, but nope. She is much better I think but still nothing happening as yet.

We have some serious rain this evening, have already had up 42ml dump on us in 2 hours and thunder and lightening. More to come tonight they say. There are flash floods around again. So she needn't bother going in to labour in torrential rain. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Denise, I hope you had a great birthday
> 
> Well we are having another glorious day????????it's been snowing like mad for the last 2 hours, the lawn which was almost bare is now well covered again????Will it ever end


Good grief, the weather has gone mad. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne today and apparently, the new meds are working thank goodness. Almost zero swelling in both feet today. Woohoo!


Excellent! :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I am glad that he is enjoyed and I get a break because he does feel comfortable. He sold quite a few of the horse cards at church today and that was without telling people that he was selling them. I knew one lady wanted a dozen and bought 20 when she saw how good they turned out. She can't wait to gift them to her daughter. I think he has sold at least 60 of the 100 I ordered. Spending money for him for this upcoming trip. I will see if I can order another 100 before I leave Wednesday morning. He will have plenty of cards at KAP as well. I am assuming people will want him to bring them along.


Of course!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The squash plants in our small garden already have blooms! I, like Sorlenna, love squash of many varieties. If it weren't still raining I'd take a picture of our small garden. We are supposed to have thunderstorms throughout the day and night again today. At least it makes the garden happy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been using the dehydrated bone broth on my 2 fasting days but today I am making some of my own in the crock pot using the carcas of a rotisserie chicken, carrots, spinach, and celery. It will cook on low for a minimum of 10 hours to get all the gelatin out of it and nearly dissolve the bones. I need to check at the grocery's butcher shop and see if they sell any of the types of beef bones I need to make some too but not in a hurry to do so. I had the chicken and figured I'd make the most of the remains. I'm enjoying the dehydrated and often add spices to it too.


budasha said:


> I've been off the bone broth for a while and must get back on it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

No Sam over the last day? I hope you are ok Sam. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> For me, it is a permanent state. We eat healthy meats, beans, etc. but every once in awhile, nothing will do but a good steak or prime rib!!!


For most of us once in a while of anything food related won't matter. Of course those on a strict medical diet don't fit in here sorry!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been using the dehydrated bone broth on my 2 fasting days but today I am making some of my own in the crock pot using the carcas of a rotisserie chicken, carrots, spinach, and celery. It will cook on low for a minimum of 10 hours to get all the gelatin out of it and nearly dissolve the bones. I need to check at the grocery's butcher shop and see if they sell any of the types of beef bones I need to make some too but not in a hurry to do so. I had the chicken and figured I'd make the most of the remains. I'm enjoying the dehydrated and often add spices to it too.


Were you able to find some reasonably priced good quality collagen bone broth?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so blessed to know them so well and vice versa.


pacer said:


> It is a matter of looking for those moments when beauty shadows the reality and they can laugh, smile and enjoy one another. Saturday was prom night for Maddie. Maddie and Faith were all dressed up for a wonderful evening. Scott and Kristin served dinner for 4 high school students at their home rather than the kids going out for more expensive meals. Lovely pictures were taken and happiness was felt in their home. Bella came home and was uncomfortable still, but seeing Maddie off to her prom was a huge blessing. Bella can be quite funny at times and bossy as a four year old will be as well. Cole is such a loving brother and thankful young man. I was heart broken to see him enduring the most recent diagnosis, but he is quite a fighter and I love him dearly. Cole and I became buddies when he was merely 3 years old and his dad was deployed. We had interesting conversations and he stole my heart. It is a pleasure to help them out. They seldom ask for anything even when they truly need it. I know their struggles are tough but their hearts are filled with love and hope.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm afraid I'd have to send you back home to get some cards if he did NOT bring them to the KAP! 


pacer said:


> Thanks. I am glad that he is enjoyed and I get a break because he does feel comfortable. He sold quite a few of the horse cards at church today and that was without telling people that he was selling them. I knew one lady wanted a dozen and bought 20 when she saw how good they turned out. She can't wait to gift them to her daughter. I think he has sold at least 60 of the 100 I ordered. Spending money for him for this upcoming trip. I will see if I can order another 100 before I leave Wednesday morning. He will have plenty of cards at KAP as well. I am assuming people will want him to bring them along.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my they ARE quite big dogs and IMHO just beautiful. Instead of roller skates or skateboard just hook her to a wagon and awhay you can go!


Dreamweaver said:


> My grandpuppy is a Great Pyrenees., Maggie. She is older and calmer now but she has dragged me down and half way into the street when she saw a critter across the street. Another time, she was just so excited to be visiting, she bolted from car, knocked me down and ran off. It took the whole neighborhood to round her up again and my new black jeans have a lovely hole in the knee. If I had roller skates or a skateboard, she could just pull me the whole way..... Love her to death, but she will be the death of me.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The only time I wear shoes in the house is when I'm washing the floors. We always leave shoes at the door


We've been the same for a long time. But since my Achilles issues I have not been able to go barefoot for too long. And need a slight heel and support on the side so not able to find any slippers that work. So got soft soled shoes that are meant to only be worn inside.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know! I know! I am so excited to be coming to it this year! I am looking forward to seeing everyone and hoping there will also be new folks attending. It will be the highlight of the summer for me! Can you tell I'm excited about KAP!!!!


Poledra65 said:


> I can understand that, it certainly isn't a preponderance of sleep. Just keep counting down the days, only 45 days to KAP, well 46 for those getting there on Friday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We had a tv in our bedroom for many years but this spring got rid of it as it no longer was being watched; guess our bedtime patterns changed and DH now just reads FB on his phone for awhile when he goes to bed. He also goes to be at least a couple of hours or more before I do so I just watch in the living room or craft room. We even got rid of the tv in the guest room because it wasn't being used.


Dreamweaver said:


> My dad did that and my FIL had radio on all night. I have never allowed TV's in any of the bedrooms. My DD and her family are the same way. When they watch, it is to see a particular show and they pretty much do it as a family. I just don't like the constant background noise... and they tell you it is not good for your sleep pattern. The bedroom is for SLEEPING.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My oldest daughter does that too. I tried to get everyone to do this and it just didn't work even though I asked family to leave shoes on the glassed in porch. The best I get now is DH will remove them if they are very muddy. He usually does that but not always.

shoes/boots


Bonnie7591 said:


> The only time I wear shoes in the house is when I'm washing the floors. We always leave shoes at the door


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The only time I wear shoes in the house is when I'm washing the floors. We always leave shoes at the door


I taught all mine to leave shoes at the door , it's the way everyone did in sweden . The first time my husband went home with me he couldn't believe all the shoes lined up outside the door s. Now it's inside the doors as times have changed and it's expensive shoes/ trainers


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Reasonably priced is such a relative term to me....I've found it on amazon in dehydrated form anywhere from $30-35 upwards which is kind of pricey to me but you can easily make your own that is not dehydrated.

Also thanks to those who have been encouraging about the small weight loss; I know you got to start somewhere, right? I'm actually enjoying this new eating lifestyle. I'm learning for life that once I go on the 80/20 maintenance I can add in some of the no-no foods and even splurge and eat whatever as long as once I see weight gain I go back to the weight loss regime. Since I enjoy the weight loss regime that should work well for me. Speaking of the diet, I forgot to set the timer for my eggs (hardboiled) I am making for breakfast until I hear 2 loud pops in the kitchen. Yep just went in there and the pan had boiled dry and 2 eggs had exploded...I mean ALL over the stove and wall. Oops! Put some more on to boil and set the timer on my phone next to me so I will definitely hear it this time. Guess I've started off my morning with a laugh!



RookieRetiree said:


> Were you able to find some reasonably priced good quality collagen bone broth?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been using the dehydrated bone broth on my 2 fasting days but today I am making some of my own in the crock pot using the carcas of a rotisserie chicken, carrots, spinach, and celery. It will cook on low for a minimum of 10 hours to get all the gelatin out of it and nearly dissolve the bones. I need to check at the grocery's butcher shop and see if they sell any of the types of beef bones I need to make some too but not in a hurry to do so. I had the chicken and figured I'd make the most of the remains. I'm enjoying the dehydrated and often add spices to it too.


I've only done the beef broth using marrow bones. I really like it. Must try the chicken next time I have a carcass.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. I wish, but nope. She is much better I think but still nothing happening as yet.
> 
> We have some serious rain this evening, have already had up 42ml dump on us in 2 hours and thunder and lightening. More to come tonight they say. There are flash floods around again. So she needn't bother going in to labour in torrential rain. LOL


I certainly hope not! You needed rain but not floods.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Reasonably priced is such a relative term to me....I've found it on amazon in dehydrated form anywhere from $30-35 upwards which is kind of pricey to me but you can easily make your own that is not dehydrated.
> 
> Also thanks to those who have been encouraging about the small weight loss; I know you got to start somewhere, right? I'm actually enjoying this new eating lifestyle. I'm learning for life that once I go on the 80/20 maintenance I can add in some of the no-no foods and even splurge and eat whatever as long as once I see weight gain I go back to the weight loss regime. Since I enjoy the weight loss regime that should work well for me. Speaking of the diet, I forgot to set the timer for my eggs (hardboiled) I am making for breakfast until I hear 2 loud pops in the kitchen. Yep just went in there and the pan had boiled dry and 2 eggs had exploded...I mean ALL over the stove and wall. Oops! Put some more on to boil and set the timer on my phone next to me so I will definitely hear it this time. Guess I've started off my morning with a laugh!


What is the diet called, Gwen? I am trying the Ketogenic Diet, my friend Joy in Goulburn (NSW) has been on it for around a year, has lost a lot of weight, and reversed her Diabetes. It is quite rigorous very low Carb, high Fat- but one nice thing is it tastes good, and you eat until you feel satisfied, although there is also Fasting- but I've not got to grips with that yet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Story time at Grandparents' house: Ages 8, 5 and 3


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????I just looked outside, ITS STILL SNOWING ????????maybe 2-3 inches, we were only supposed to get a dusting.


Oh my! Can't believe you're still getting snow, and I'm praying for rain! We had another 3 drops this morning! I'm a bit afraid that when we do get rain it won't know when to stop!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. I wish, but nope. She is much better I think but still nothing happening as yet.
> 
> My friend who was due at the end of the month had a baby boy on Friday, a week ahead of time. This was the one whose 3yr old said she only wanted a baby sister! So far he's managed to stay out of the bin!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Story time at Grandparents' house: Ages 8, 5 and 3


What a sweet picture.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been using the dehydrated bone broth on my 2 fasting days but today I am making some of my own in the crock pot using the carcas of a rotisserie chicken, carrots, spinach, and celery. It will cook on low for a minimum of 10 hours to get all the gelatin out of it and nearly dissolve the bones. I need to check at the grocery's butcher shop and see if they sell any of the types of beef bones I need to make some too but not in a hurry to do so. I had the chicken and figured I'd make the most of the remains. I'm enjoying the dehydrated and often add spices to it too.


Do you just drink broth for the fasting days?
Do you have one of those electric roasters? My friend sets hers on the lowest temperature & fills it with bones & lets its simmer for about 24 hours to make broth when they butcher. It holds about as much as 3 slow cookers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my they ARE quite big dogs and IMHO just beautiful. Instead of roller skates or skateboard just hook her to a wagon and awhay you can go!


Or maybe a small buggy, aren't they as big as a small horse?????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. I wish, but nope. She is much better I think but still nothing happening as yet.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I taught all mine to leave shoes at the door , it's the way everyone did in sweden . The first time my husband went home with me he couldn't believe all the shoes lined up outside the door s. Now it's inside the doors as times have changed and it's expensive shoes/ trainers


We would never leave them outside here. 
Most of the doctors we get here come from South Africa & they are all very surprised to see shoes at the door as there they keep them on


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh my! Can't believe you're still getting snow, and I'm praying for rain! We had another 3 drops this morning! I'm a bit afraid that when we do get rain it won't know when to stop!


Always seems to be feast or famine doesn't it. We didn't get much more snow after I went to bed, so about 2-3 inches but a really nasty wind again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angela, congratulations to your friend on the little boy, 

Rookie, cute GKs!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

A duck nest right below our front window! DH counted 10 eggs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angela, congratulations to your friend on the little boy,
> 
> Rookie, cute GKs!


Thanks; we had so much fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A duck nest right below our front window! DH counted 10 eggs.


You'll be able to watch them hatch.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I saw on the news that there is an terrible fire in Florida near Fort Myers. I hope everyone stays safe.

I'm off to the dentist. Back later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks like we have new babies arriving. So glad for good lab results for people and medications that are working. Visits from adorable grandchildren and wow, still snow up in Saskatchewan!! Sounds like quite the storm in Australia with possible flash flooding, which you don't need if delivery becomes imminent. Spring has arrived here. We are quite behind our southerners but a bit ahead of our distant neighbors in Saskatchewan. Two days of sun in a row. 

DB is home from the hospital. We will see how he does with time. I wish him so much happiness but he can't accept it. So sad. I can't think about it too much but it is underlying everything. Do hope the new meds work. 

DGS and DS did collect all the branches from the yard yesterday. We saved them for DGS as he wants to earn money. Quite a job for him as we have so many trees but DS worked with him and taught him best way to break or cut them. Took a few photos for you.

Question, where you live do you call these daffodils or narcissus? In Germany they called all of them narcissus. This is a double one and peach colored in the center with a gold touch. I've never had these before and just love them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, love the duck's nest. I have a birdhouse near the front porch and it is occupied. Can't see the eggs inside but hoping I will see the babies on their first flight. Wonderful to be home to see the spring flowers. It seemed I was always gone and missed them. I'm going to continue to skip the news as I can tell if I don't I will be too down. Big Hugs to all!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Story time at Grandparents' house: Ages 8, 5 and 3


Cute picture Jeanette, did you all have fun


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Oh my! Can't believe you're still getting snow, and I'm praying for rain! We had another 3 drops this morning! I'm a bit afraid that when we do get rain it won't know when to stop!


We had a bit more rain overnight but not much , today has been very sunny but breezy , looks like it's snowing but it's only cherry blossom flying about lots of it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. I wish, but nope. She is much better I think but still nothing happening as yet.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> A duck nest right below our front window! DH counted 10 eggs.


Where is mama duck not to far away I hope


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How will you go, Mary, with the travel sickness you suffer from?
> 
> It sounds like a real expedition!


Train and travel sickness pills should get me there ok.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wish I could stow away in your suitcase.... You will have so much fun at Blackpool. (I have taken a couple of great embroidery classes from the Australian teachers that are featured in the really nice embroidery magazine I can't remember the name of...... stumpwork and a couple others. I really should pull out the samples and finish them.) Will add your friends to my prayer list, which gets longer and longer every day. Sending healing vibes their way.


You'd be very welcome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so lucky I have that ping pong table in the basement, I can't move the desk in my sewing room. The big table is great for laying it out & pinning too, so much easier than doing it in the floor & pinning it to the rug????
> 
> A few years ago DH suggested he was going to give the table away as no one played ping pong, not happening!


I'm going to start looking for ping pong tables at garage sales, that's a great use for it. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, precious pic of grands.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, hope ducklings are safe from cats, dogs and other critters.
Daralene, I'm still on fb and news fast.
Saw gym nurse this morning, all good.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We would never leave them outside here.
> Most of the doctors we get here come from South Africa & they are all very surprised to see shoes at the door as there they keep them on


Varies from home to home here, but I think most just keep them on - we do, but I've got mats just inside the outside doors for people to wipe their feet on. I do wear slippers around the house, but that's more for comfort than anything else. We certainly wouldn't leave shoes outside...they'd be soaked no matter the season! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, our quilt guild met in church meeting hall and we were able to use their long tables to baste quilts to batting. Made quick work with several people helping. I've also used long tables in Alanon club. You might try Elks, Moose lodges,etc. Picnic table cloth clips help stabilize edges to table.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A duck nest right below our front window! DH counted 10 eggs.


Aww, and look at all the feathers lining the nest!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angela, congratulations to your friend on the little boy,
> 
> Rookie, cute GKs!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> You'll be able to watch them hatch.


I hope they do better than the ducklings at DH's golf course...there were about 10 one day and only 2 the next - seagulls took them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. I wish, but nope. She is much better I think but still nothing happening as yet.
> 
> We have some serious rain this evening, have already had up 42ml dump on us in 2 hours and thunder and lightening. More to come tonight they say. There are flash floods around again. So she needn't bother going in to labour in torrential rain. LOL


There is that, she doesn't need to have to find a boat to get to the hospital. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The squash plants in our small garden already have blooms! I, like Sorlenna, love squash of many varieties. If it weren't still raining I'd take a picture of our small garden. We are supposed to have thunderstorms throughout the day and night again today. At least it makes the garden happy!


My starts are all looking really good, the ones I transplanted are doing great, the new starts are looking good, the flowers are all starting to sprout and my lettuces are looking really good. I wish I could just plant directly into the garden, one of the major things to miss about Texas. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been using the dehydrated bone broth on my 2 fasting days but today I am making some of my own in the crock pot using the carcas of a rotisserie chicken, carrots, spinach, and celery. It will cook on low for a minimum of 10 hours to get all the gelatin out of it and nearly dissolve the bones. I need to check at the grocery's butcher shop and see if they sell any of the types of beef bones I need to make some too but not in a hurry to do so. I had the chicken and figured I'd make the most of the remains. I'm enjoying the dehydrated and often add spices to it too.


Marla makes her own bone broth with the beef bones too, I've only done it once.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Where is mama duck not to far away I hope


She's back on the nest - I'll try to take a photo later when the sun isn't beating down on her. We have another glorious day here today---that's three in a row.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, precious pic of grands.


They sure are precious - we loved spending time with them this weekend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, hope ducklings are safe from cats, dogs and other critters.
> Daralene, I'm still on fb and news fast.
> Saw gym nurse this morning, all good.


That's good news from the gym nurse.

Yes, she's tucked back behind a bush and pretty much blends in with the mulch we have between the bushes and the house. Dogs have to be on leashes - there may be some night cats & we've seen coyote before in the neighborhood, so I hope she and the eggs will be okay.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hope they do better than the ducklings at DH's golf course...there were about 10 one day and only 2 the next - seagulls took them!


Oh no, sorry to hear that. I'm not sure if we can build a barrier around her and her nest to prevent racoons, oppossums, cats, and other critters from bothering her. I think she's pretty well hidden and she's been there for almost a week - first time we saw her off the nest and could see the eggs was this morning. How long do they take to hatch?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know! I know! I am so excited to be coming to it this year! I am looking forward to seeing everyone and hoping there will also be new folks attending. It will be the highlight of the summer for me! Can you tell I'm excited about KAP!!!!


LOL!! When does Hannah head to Oxford? 
I'm excited too, so is Marla though she doesn't show it as much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. I wish, but nope. She is much better I think but still nothing happening as yet.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A duck nest right below our front window! DH counted 10 eggs.


What fun!! I never thought about them nesting in peoples yards.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like we have new babies arriving. So glad for good lab results for people and medications that are working. Visits from adorable grandchildren and wow, still snow up in Saskatchewan!! Sounds like quite the storm in Australia with possible flash flooding, which you don't need if delivery becomes imminent. Spring has arrived here. We are quite behind our southerners but a bit ahead of our distant neighbors in Saskatchewan. Two days of sun in a row.
> 
> DB is home from the hospital. We will see how he does with time. I wish him so much happiness but he can't accept it. So sad. I can't think about it too much but it is underlying everything. Do hope the new meds work.
> 
> ...


Great pictures! Love the daffydills, mine came up and are now gone already. :sm03:


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Story time at Grandparents' house: Ages 8, 5 and 3


Darling! We need more of these times in our homes - children need to feel and know their heritage, who they belong to - that they belong! They need to feel Special


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that. I'm not sure if we can build a barrier around her and her nest to prevent racoons, oppossums, cats, and other critters from bothering her. I think she's pretty well hidden and she's been there for almost a week - first time we saw her off the nest and could see the eggs was this morning. How long do they take to hatch?


28 days for common ducks and 35 for Muscovy ducks.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Story time at Grandparents' house: Ages 8, 5 and 3


So precious!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like we have new babies arriving. So glad for good lab results for people and medications that are working. Visits from adorable grandchildren and wow, still snow up in Saskatchewan!! Sounds like quite the storm in Australia with possible flash flooding, which you don't need if delivery becomes imminent. Spring has arrived here. We are quite behind our southerners but a bit ahead of our distant neighbors in Saskatchewan. Two days of sun in a row.
> 
> DB is home from the hospital. We will see how he does with time. I wish him so much happiness but he can't accept it. So sad. I can't think about it too much but it is underlying everything. Do hope the new meds work.
> 
> ...


I think the name narcissus is the general term for all daffodils. Gorgeous photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is a great scarf - easy to knit - each row is the same. and the yarn is not that expensive. --- sam

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2014/05/22/whits-knits-open-air-wrap/


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lovely to see the nest of duck eggs. It reminds me of my farming friends, who raise chickens and have wild ducks in the stream behind the house.
I was visiting and Josie very proudly showed me some newly hatched chickens, plus a duckling, saying her husband told her, a drake must have impregnated the hen, and this was the result. She truly believed him, until he told me he'd put the duckling in there to play a trick, and she fell for it lol!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> A duck nest right below our front window! DH counted 10 eggs.


It always amazes me how Mother duck can get settled and sitting on so many eggs without breaking some. Looks like you have your entertainment for the next few weeks.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just found a show on Netflix, Night Shift , a doctor that was in Afghanistan and works at a hospital in San Antonio, (fictional), I am going to get caught up on season 1 tomorrow I think. I just love the idea of it set in SA, wonder where it was filmed, I'll have to look it up, they did use some scenery from there though.
> Just looked it up, filmed in Albuquerque, NM. Season 4 started in April.


I watch that and really like it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is a great scarf - easy to knit - each row is the same. and the yarn is not that expensive. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2014/05/22/whits-knits-open-air-wrap/


That is pretty, reminds me of chain mail. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I watch that and really like it!


 :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is home. She is tired and sore which is to be expected after enduring such a surgery. Hoping she feels better soon.
> 
> Saving SuperBella
> 57 mins ·
> ...


I pray for some relief for this precious child and her family. So sad for a little one to suffer so much.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Had a wonderful day today yesterday with everyone here. The young adults went to an "escape room" where they had to solve clues and get through locked doors. DH and I did some crafts with the DGC and went to the park. After a dinner of lasagna, we were all ready for bed.
> 
> Slept well and am getting today's Easter celebration started. Ham and potatoes are in the oven. Carrots will follow and so will the biscuits for strawberry shortcake.
> 
> Sure can tell it's Spring with DH and two DGC coughing from allergies.


I want to hear more about the "escape room" at the KAP! Sounds like fun.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

After all the frogging on my knitting I thought I might incorporate these buttons down the front instead of the cables.
They're handmade from the co where I bought my cardigans in Queenstown. They depict our Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossom.
They match the vibrant blue yarn quite well, and would add a bit of zing to the plain pattern. What do you folks think?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A duck nest right below our front window! DH counted 10 eggs.


I'm surprised they would nest in the city


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think it's safe to post a picture of my first mystery socks that I finished. I'm still working on the other pair but have them on hold while I do a baby outfit for Jennie's baby shower, so need to have it in the mail by the end of the week if possible.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am doing the same AND any food emails or even Sam's recipes I either delete (emails) without opening or scroll right on past without reading (sorry Sam). I lost 7 pounds last week. (I'm only suppose to weigh every 21 days but couldn't resist on Thursday; rather cheat on weighing than eating so not bad) I'm doing Dr. Kellyanne's Bone Broth Diet (have the book) and am loving it.
> Do a broth fast 2 days a week and food the other 5 (no breads, white grains, starcy veggies, pasta, sugar or sugar substitute, dairy,
> etc.) I am feeling great and really enjoying the food. I see this as a total lifestyle change. When I reach a goal I can do her 80-20 maintenance and actually enjoy it! Very excited about this BIG change for me. DH is super supportive as well as DD. The both enjoy the same foods I'm eating and if they want something I won't eat they fix it themselves.


I avoid the recipes, also. Commercials are horrible, too. They make everything look so good. I do look at the recipes on FB from time to time, but avoidance is best.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it's safe to post a picture of my first mystery socks that I finished. I'm still working on the other pair but have them on hold while I do a baby outfit for Jennie's baby shower, so need to have it in the mail by the end of the week if possible.


Wow those look terrific, high 5!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The little purple dress I knitted before Christmas, looks so good on Athena and i love the little bloomers underneath.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> After all the frogging on my knitting I thought I might incorporate these buttons down the front instead of the cables.
> They're handmade from the co where I bought my cardigans in Queenstown. They depict our Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossom.
> They match the vibrant blue yarn quite well, and would add a bit of zing to the plain pattern. What do you folks think?


That looks great and I love the buttons!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow those look terrific, high 5!


Thanks, they were really fun and really an easy pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> What a sweet picture.


It is for sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> You'll be able to watch them hatch.


Aren't ducklings lovely, especially as Momma leads them to water.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like we have new babies arriving. So glad for good lab results for people and medications that are working. Visits from adorable grandchildren and wow, still snow up in Saskatchewan!! Sounds like quite the storm in Australia with possible flash flooding, which you don't need if delivery becomes imminent. Spring has arrived here. We are quite behind our southerners but a bit ahead of our distant neighbors in Saskatchewan. Two days of sun in a row.
> 
> DB is home from the hospital. We will see how he does with time. I wish him so much happiness but he can't accept it. So sad. I can't think about it too much but it is underlying everything. Do hope the new meds work.
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well for your DB.
Lovely to see your spring flowers. I seem to remember that strictly speaking they are all Narcissus.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Aren't ducklings lovely, especially as Momma leads them to water.


Ducklings are adorable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Train and travel sickness pills should get me there ok.


Where there is the will...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The only time I wear shoes in the house is when I'm washing the floors. We always leave shoes at the door


Wish I could train someone...... My daughter does that. I even put slippers at the garage door so he could leave dirty shoes there. No such luck. I often wear so though, to keep prints off the wood floors.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The little purple dress I knitted before Christmas, looks so good on Athena and i love the little bloomers underneath.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is called the Bone Broth Diet by Dr. Kellyanne Petrucci.


Lurker 2 said:


> What is the diet called, Gwen? I am trying the Ketogenic Diet, my friend Joy in Goulburn (NSW) has been on it for around a year, has lost a lot of weight, and reversed her Diabetes. It is quite rigorous very low Carb, high Fat- but one nice thing is it tastes good, and you eat until you feel satisfied, although there is also Fasting- but I've not got to grips with that yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What charming picture! They are all so entranced!


RookieRetiree said:


> Story time at Grandparents' house: Ages 8, 5 and 3


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, it drives me nuts when we travel & stay in hotel rooms, he keeps the tv on & I get very little sleep. I even bought ear plugs & a sleep mask(which I hate) but they help a little


Try a satin mask. I use one for MRI's and this last hospital stay because there were so many different lights on during the night. I could not even think about sleeping. Any luck turning it off once he is asleep? Mom and I would try to change channel and that would have Dad's head popping up and saying "I'm watching that".... even if it was a new show from when he fell asleep!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> After all the frogging on my knitting I thought I might incorporate these buttons down the front instead of the cables.
> They're handmade from the co where I bought my cardigans in Queenstown. They depict our Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossom.
> They match the vibrant blue yarn quite well, and would add a bit of zing to the plain pattern. What do you folks think?


Tried to reply to your email last night, but the laptop refused to cooperate- I think the buttons look terrific, a touch of colour to lift the blue, but not so many that they dominate.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do only drink broth on the fasting days. I wish I did have one of these electric roasters but will just make due with the crockpot on low. Along with the chicken carcas I have carrot, celery, spinach, and Braggs Apple Cider vinegar and water.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you just drink broth for the fasting days?
> Do you have one of those electric roasters? My friend sets hers on the lowest temperature & fills it with bones & lets its simmer for about 24 hours to make broth when they butcher. It holds about as much as 3 slow cookers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it's safe to post a picture of my first mystery socks that I finished. I'm still working on the other pair but have them on hold while I do a baby outfit for Jennie's baby shower, so need to have it in the mail by the end of the week if possible.


They look great, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The little purple dress I knitted before Christmas, looks so good on Athena and i love the little bloomers underneath.


What a lucky little person she is- purple and frills!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! Are they from a duck you own or a wild one?


RookieRetiree said:


> A duck nest right below our front window! DH counted 10 eggs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is called the Bone Broth Diet by Dr. Kellyanne Petrucci.


Thanks , Gwen!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm glad it's not just me! I did tell DD that she might like it for fleece with the "double feed dogs" effect. I think the size of the quilt caused trouble...did a small one (doll size) and it was a little better. I may take hers apart down the middle and do half lengthwise at a time. And I need space behind the table (it was hitting the wall which also caused a problem). If I move the table out (which is heavy) so it can hang over as I go, I'll have to move it back when I'm done for the day, since otherwise it will interfere with the door. I'll figure it out. Eventually!


Yes, the size is a big factor. I roll as tight as I can and have some clips but the space between needle and body on my machine is not that big like some of the newer ones. I do have a tiny bit of room between sewing cabinet and the floor cabinet so that it can fall down there instead of bunching up. That helps. I pretty much hand quilt the large ones and machine the paper pieced, charity or utilitarian ones. IT is also hard on back and shoulders wrestling those big ones on the machine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hannah's flight is June 24 (forget the time) but I do know that she will arrive also on the 24th because of the time changes.
That is the day the dorms will be open and she has to report in.


Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! When does Hannah head to Oxford?
> I'm excited too, so is Marla though she doesn't show it as much.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so lucky I have that ping pong table in the basement, I can't move the desk in my sewing room. The big table is great for laying it out & pinning too, so much easier than doing it in the floor & pinning it to the rug????
> 
> A few years ago DH suggested he was going to give the table away as no one played ping pong, not happening!


My cutting table is made of 4 kitchen cabinets. 2X2, and then there are extensions on both sides on hinges. All together, it is a huge surface and really handy when basting a quilt together before hand quilting. I bought the largest cutting mat available so most of it is covered and ready for anything. Love it... and it is on wheels if I ever did want to move it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> It always amazes me how Mother duck can get settled and sitting on so many eggs without breaking some. Looks like you have your entertainment for the next few weeks.


The grandkids were here this weekend so loved watching them be excited about it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I want to hear more about the "escape room" at the KAP! Sounds like fun.


Will do!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. I wish, but nope. She is much better I think but still nothing happening as yet.
> 
> We have some serious rain this evening, have already had up 42ml dump on us in 2 hours and thunder and lightening. More to come tonight they say. There are flash floods around again. So she needn't bother going in to labour in torrential rain. LOL


Shhhhhh..... Murphy's Law might be listening.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> After all the frogging on my knitting I thought I might incorporate these buttons down the front instead of the cables.
> They're handmade from the co where I bought my cardigans in Queenstown. They depict our Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossom.
> They match the vibrant blue yarn quite well, and would add a bit of zing to the plain pattern. What do you folks think?


I really like them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you, isn't she a cutie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look great, Kaye Jo!


Thank you, and they fit perfectly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooooo.....very fancy! They really are pretty.


Poledra65 said:


> I think it's safe to post a picture of my first mystery socks that I finished. I'm still working on the other pair but have them on hold while I do a baby outfit for Jennie's baby shower, so need to have it in the mail by the end of the week if possible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a lucky little person she is- purple and frills!


She's a little sweetie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG that little purple dress is so adorable on that adorable little girl! I love the white trim on the edge of the dress too.


Poledra65 said:


> The little purple dress I knitted before Christmas, looks so good on Athena and i love the little bloomers underneath.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surprised they would nest in the city


We're a quiet street in the suburbs not too far from forest preserve and river. We see the ducks and geese (who live in the corporate office areas with green spaces & ponds) come through our area.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it's safe to post a picture of my first mystery socks that I finished. I'm still working on the other pair but have them on hold while I do a baby outfit for Jennie's baby shower, so need to have it in the mail by the end of the week if possible.


Very nice!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I really like them.


Thanks, I've been wanting to use them for ages but never had quite the right shade of yarn for them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The little purple dress I knitted before Christmas, looks so good on Athena and i love the little bloomers underneath.


Adorable


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hannah's flight is June 24 (forget the time) but I do know that she will arrive also on the 24th because of the time changes.
> That is the day the dorms will be open and she has to report in.


It's so exciting, is she getting excited yet?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> For most of us once in a while of anything food related won't matter. Of course those on a strict medical diet don't fit in here sorry!


 So true. My friend who is waiting for a liver transplant has to be soooooo careful about portions and food. NEVER red meat. Keeping everything balanced is a daily struggle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My cutting table is made of 4 kitchen cabinets. 2X2, and then there are extensions on both sides on hinges. All together, it is a huge surface and really handy when basting a quilt together before hand quilting. I bought the largest cutting mat available so most of it is covered and ready for anything. Love it... and it is on wheels if I ever did want to move it.


That sounds lovely! If I had a big enough room that would be perfect.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What charming picture! They are all so entranced!


DGS is a great reader and the two DGDs adore him. He's wonderfully patient and playful with them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oooooooo.....very fancy! They really are pretty.


Thank you, they were fun to knit, I'll definitely be making them again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG that little purple dress is so adorable on that adorable little girl! I love the white trim on the edge of the dress too.


Thank you, it should fit her for quite some time, it goes over her head with no need to unbutton yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not showing if she is. She did go to an Oxford event on campus here since she will be travelling with a group from UGA.
She seemed a little down because she is the oldest (she's 23) in the group but said she will be more focused on studying than sight seeing and that is okay according to her.


Poledra65 said:


> It's so exciting, is she getting excited yet?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my they ARE quite big dogs and IMHO just beautiful. Instead of roller skates or skateboard just hook her to a wagon and awhay you can go!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG! Are they from a duck you own or a wild one?


Wild one!

It's very timely given that DD and DGS marched in the Save Science march downtown on Saturday a.m. and now they have a real life biology story to investigate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very nice!


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hannah's flight is June 24 (forget the time) but I do know that she will arrive also on the 24th because of the time changes.
> That is the day the dorms will be open and she has to report in.


What a wonderful opportunity!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My cutting table is made of 4 kitchen cabinets. 2X2, and then there are extensions on both sides on hinges. All together, it is a huge surface and really handy when basting a quilt together before hand quilting. I bought the largest cutting mat available so most of it is covered and ready for anything. Love it... and it is on wheels if I ever did want to move it.


I saw her craft area and am thoroughly green with envy!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We had a tv in our bedroom for many years but this spring got rid of it as it no longer was being watched; guess our bedtime patterns changed and DH now just reads FB on his phone for awhile when he goes to bed. He also goes to be at least a couple of hours or more before I do so I just watch in the living room or craft room. We even got rid of the tv in the guest room because it wasn't being used.


Gerry has a paperwhite? reader (Kindle) so he can read whenever he wakes up without turning on big lights. I think that helps him get back to sleep better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Adorable


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not showing if she is. She did go to an Oxford event on campus here since she will be travelling with a group from UGA.
> She seemed a little down because she is the oldest (she's 23) in the group but said she will be more focused on studying than sight seeing and that is okay according to her.


LOL! Old lady at the ripe old age of 23. lol There will be plenty of Oxford students her age to hang out with, I would imagine.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Reasonably priced is such a relative term to me....I've found it on amazon in dehydrated form anywhere from $30-35 upwards which is kind of pricey to me but you can easily make your own that is not dehydrated.
> 
> Also thanks to those who have been encouraging about the small weight loss; I know you got to start somewhere, right? I'm actually enjoying this new eating lifestyle. I'm learning for life that once I go on the 80/20 maintenance I can add in some of the no-no foods and even splurge and eat whatever as long as once I see weight gain I go back to the weight loss regime. Since I enjoy the weight loss regime that should work well for me. Speaking of the diet, I forgot to set the timer for my eggs (hardboiled) I am making for breakfast until I hear 2 loud pops in the kitchen. Yep just went in there and the pan had boiled dry and 2 eggs had exploded...I mean ALL over the stove and wall. Oops! Put some more on to boil and set the timer on my phone next to me so I will definitely hear it this time. Guess I've started off my morning with a laugh!


I did that once... fell asleep. What a horrid smell!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not showing if she is. She did go to an Oxford event on campus here since she will be travelling with a group from UGA.
> She seemed a little down because she is the oldest (she's 23) in the group but said she will be more focused on studying than sight seeing and that is okay according to her.


 But I hope she does take advantage of her proximity to so much history and beautiful sites. She can take weekend trips to other countries like we do States.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm24: :sm24:


A nephew (Texan) has two of them. Beautiful fluffy dogs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A duck nest right below our front window! DH counted 10 eggs.


Cool..... You will have to beome a duck wrangler when they hatch.

We have a pair of Mallards visiting us every morning and taking a dip in the pool and then preening themselves. They don't seem to be bothered by Gerry out there reading at all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like we have new babies arriving. So glad for good lab results for people and medications that are working. Visits from adorable grandchildren and wow, still snow up in Saskatchewan!! Sounds like quite the storm in Australia with possible flash flooding, which you don't need if delivery becomes imminent. Spring has arrived here. We are quite behind our southerners but a bit ahead of our distant neighbors in Saskatchewan. Two days of sun in a row.
> 
> DB is home from the hospital. We will see how he does with time. I wish him so much happiness but he can't accept it. So sad. I can't think about it too much but it is underlying everything. Do hope the new meds work.
> 
> ...


Daffodils...Narcissus... same thing. Usually, Narcissus has a shorter corona, smaller flower, but they are the same species.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martina said:


> You'd be very welcome.


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The little purple dress I knitted before Christmas, looks so good on Athena and i love the little bloomers underneath.


How cute is she!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> How cute is she!!


Hard to believe that she had heart surgery a few weeks after birth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, and they fit perfectly.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is a great scarf - easy to knit - each row is the same. and the yarn is not that expensive. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2014/05/22/whits-knits-open-air-wrap/


Nice.... I have some dark brown wrapped it a metallic copper. Ths might be just the right pattern. Printing as we speak.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lovely to see the nest of duck eggs. It reminds me of my farming friends, who raise chickens and have wild ducks in the stream behind the house.
> I was visiting and Josie very proudly showed me some newly hatched chickens, plus a duckling, saying her husband told her, a drake must have impregnated the hen, and this was the result. She truly believed him, until he told me he'd put the duckling in there to play a trick, and she fell for it lol!


So funny! Great April Fool's prank.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> After all the frogging on my knitting I thought I might incorporate these buttons down the front instead of the cables.
> They're handmade from the co where I bought my cardigans in Queenstown. They depict our Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossom.
> They match the vibrant blue yarn quite well, and would add a bit of zing to the plain pattern. What do you folks think?


They look great and the color really is spot on. (I always use a small clear flat button on the backside of the knitting behind the button so there is something solid to sew to.... works well.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it's safe to post a picture of my first mystery socks that I finished. I'm still working on the other pair but have them on hold while I do a baby outfit for Jennie's baby shower, so need to have it in the mail by the end of the week if possible.


Love those cables!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that. I'm not sure if we can build a barrier around her and her nest to prevent racoons, oppossums, cats, and other critters from bothering her. I think she's pretty well hidden and she's been there for almost a week - first time we saw her off the nest and could see the eggs was this morning. How long do they take to hatch?


According to google between 28 and 35 days, depends on the type of duck.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The little purple dress I knitted before Christmas, looks so good on Athena and i love the little bloomers underneath.


WOW! That is just adorable, as is she, and those bloomers are fab. She looks like a modern Little Bo Peep. Great color. Wonderful pattern. Kudos!
(Couldn't they find some BIG bunny ears?)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> According to google between 28 and 35 days, depends on the type of duck.


You'll have to expand the photo to be able to see the duck from the nest.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> After all the frogging on my knitting I thought I might incorporate these buttons down the front instead of the cables.
> They're handmade from the co where I bought my cardigans in Queenstown. They depict our Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossom.
> They match the vibrant blue yarn quite well, and would add a bit of zing to the plain pattern. What do you folks think?


I think they are a great match and would look great!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, my fault, that isnt gym nurse its GYN nurse.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The little purple dress I knitted before Christmas, looks so good on Athena and i love the little bloomers underneath.


This dress and your socks are great! :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They look great and the color really is spot on. (I always use a small clear flat button on the backside of the knitting behind the button so there is something solid to sew to.... works well.)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Darling! We need more of these times in our homes - children need to feel and know their heritage, who they belong to - that they belong! They need to feel Special


How many GKs do you have? & do you get to see them often?
I'm so glad mine love closeby


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They look great and the color really is spot on. (I always use a small clear flat button on the backside of the knitting behind the button so there is something solid to sew to.... works well.)


Thank you, and that's a great idea re underneath button.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think they are a great match and would look great!


Thank you Kate, by the way your trip looks fantastic, love the kelpies photos.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> After all the frogging on my knitting I thought I might incorporate these buttons down the front instead of the cables.
> They're handmade from the co where I bought my cardigans in Queenstown. They depict our Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossom.
> They match the vibrant blue yarn quite well, and would add a bit of zing to the plain pattern. What do you folks think?


What great buttons


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it's safe to post a picture of my first mystery socks that I finished. I'm still working on the other pair but have them on hold while I do a baby outfit for Jennie's baby shower, so need to have it in the mail by the end of the week if possible.


Pretty


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fran, the buttons will add just the right amount of pzazz.
Kay purple dress and Athena are adorable. Socks are great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, my fault, that isnt gym nurse its GYN nurse.


Good news either way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The little purple dress I knitted before Christmas, looks so good on Athena and i love the little bloomers underneath.


That's so cute & lovely model


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds lovely! If I had a big enough room that would be perfect.


I have the room over the two car garage. It was supposed to be rec. room with wet bar and it's own shower bath. The shower is full of wire baskets of yarn and batting! I lined the entire room with kitchen cabinets so there is tons of storage and Gerry took the pole out of the closet and made shelves on 3 sides. I can store a lot of stuff and still have to have a bunch of big plastic tubs for yarn. The best part... I can be as messy as I want and no one sees it. I never have to pick up! We've been thinking about a move, but I would have a hard time giving up that space.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Try a satin mask. I use one for MRI's and this last hospital stay because there were so many different lights on during the night. I could not even think about sleeping. Any luck turning it off once he is asleep? Mom and I would try to change channel and that would have Dad's head popping up and saying "I'm watching that".... even if it was a new show from when he fell asleep!


Same here, he wakes as soon as I turn it off or change the channel???? He does a lot of watching through his eyelids


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll have to expand the photo to be able to see the duck from the nest.


Good camouflage, she knew exactly what she was doing when she picked that spot.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll have to expand the photo to be able to see the duck from the nest.


She is well camouflaged isn't she?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My cutting table is made of 4 kitchen cabinets. 2X2, and then there are extensions on both sides on hinges. All together, it is a huge surface and really handy when basting a quilt together before hand quilting. I bought the largest cutting mat available so most of it is covered and ready for anything. Love it... and it is on wheels if I ever did want to move it.


That sounds perfect


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not showing if she is. She did go to an Oxford event on campus here since she will be travelling with a group from UGA.
> She seemed a little down because she is the oldest (she's 23) in the group but said she will be more focused on studying than sight seeing and that is okay according to her.


She will find some older when she gets there. My niece just did a year at Cambridge and she is 30 something. Lots of grad work. It will be a great experience and just being there will lead to some sightseeing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, nice clear pic, I could see the momma, and drake.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A nephew (Texan) has two of them. Beautiful fluffy dogs.


I call her the big white bear. They have a sweet nature as well, but they are escape artists.... She doesn't bark or jump up or anything like that but she is the official greeter for all visitors.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll have to expand the photo to be able to see the duck from the nest.


She is sure camouflaged


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll have to expand the photo to be able to see the duck from the nest.


She blends right in to the mulch...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Same here, he wakes as soon as I turn it off or change the channel???? He does a lot of watching through his eyelids


Gerry never sleeps...... he just "rests his eyes" according to him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Some updates:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, it will be such an exciting trip for Hanna, I hope she has time for some sight seeing while she's there.
Rookie, your daughters place is looking great


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love those cables!


20 row repeating pattern, once you have it down, it goes pretty easily, I love her designs, she has some wonderful ones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW! That is just adorable, as is she, and those bloomers are fab. She looks like a modern Little Bo Peep. Great color. Wonderful pattern. Kudos!
> (Couldn't they find some BIG bunny ears?)


And she was so funny, her ears would slide forward, so she'd just adjust them and keep on going. lolol 
She was trying to figure out how to get down off that little step, she'd stick out a leg and pull it back, Grammy finally went over and showed her how to do it proper. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll have to expand the photo to be able to see the duck from the nest.


Awe!! She's blended in nicely, what a lovely visitor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> This dress and your socks are great! :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fran, the buttons will add just the right amount of pzazz.
> Kay purple dress and Athena are adorable. Socks are great.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so cute & lovely model


 :sm24: 
She is special.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have the room over the two car garage. It was supposed to be rec. room with wet bar and it's own shower bath. The shower is full of wire baskets of yarn and batting! I lined the entire room with kitchen cabinets so there is tons of storage and Gerry took the pole out of the closet and made shelves on 3 sides. I can store a lot of stuff and still have to have a bunch of big plastic tubs for yarn. The best part... I can be as messy as I want and no one sees it. I never have to pick up! We've been thinking about a move, but I would have a hard time giving up that space.


Wow, I can imagine that it would be hard to give up, Gerry would certainly have his hands full finding someplace with such great craft space for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some updates:


OOHHH AHHHH!!!! I love it! Those are the same vanity lights I have earmarked for my bathroom but I want brushed nickel. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some updates:


That is looking so nice. I love the open kitchen. Are they still staying at your house during this construction?


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, nice clear pic, I could see the momma, and drake.


We have a duck nesting right next to our front door by the house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> We have a duck nesting right next to our front door by the house.


Wow! They certainly are trusting creatures, to nest so close to people.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm going to start looking for ping pong tables at garage sales, that's a great use for it. :sm24:


If only I had somewhere to put one!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it's safe to post a picture of my first mystery socks that I finished. I'm still working on the other pair but have them on hold while I do a baby outfit for Jennie's baby shower, so need to have it in the mail by the end of the week if possible.


Those look great, and what a cutie in your dress!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:



> After all the frogging on my knitting I thought I might incorporate these buttons down the front instead of the cables.
> They're handmade from the co where I bought my cardigans in Queenstown. They depict our Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossom.
> They match the vibrant blue yarn quite well, and would add a bit of zing to the plain pattern. What do you folks think?


I think the buttons are perfect for it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If only I had somewhere to put one!


LOL! That's where my basement comes in handy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Those look great, and what a cutie in your dress!


Thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think the buttons are perfect for it!


Thank you, so nice to get good feedback.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OOHHH AHHHH!!!! I love it! Those are the same vanity lights I have earmarked for my bathroom but I want brushed nickel. :sm24: :sm24:


That's a big ooh ahh from me too, it all looks fantastic so far.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, it will be such an exciting trip for Hanna, I hope she has time for some sight seeing while she's there.
> Rookie, your daughters place is looking great


It really is coming together nicely. Floors will polyurethaned on Wednesday so they'll be over here for a couple of days and then the fun of putting things away for a few days! Getting excited.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I want to hear more about the "escape room" at the KAP! Sounds like fun.


I did one just before Christmas for an office party. It was a great deal of fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> We have a duck nesting right next to our front door by the house.


You, too!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OOHHH AHHHH!!!! I love it! Those are the same vanity lights I have earmarked for my bathroom but I want brushed nickel. :sm24: :sm24:


I think the lights match the towel rack and the faucet/handles...I think it just looks dark in the photos. I'll be over there next week so will be able to check first hand.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think the lights match the towel rack and the faucet/handles...I think it just looks dark in the photos. I'll be over there next week so will be able to check first hand.


 :sm24:

But either way, it looks fabulous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'ts starting to rain, thank goodness most of the laundry was dry before it started, it's gone from bright and sunny to grey and gloomy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 24 April '17

I apologize that there were no recipes for the last couple of day. I kind of took a break and spent two days thinking of nothing but me - kind of selfish admit. For the most part it was a fairly miserable weekend - aches and pain. Besides taking motrin like they were candy I drank an ocean of liquid. I've not had much of a liquid intake the last couple of weeks - not sure why - I just never thought of it. I drank when I was thirsty which doesn't happen very often.

I really think that was the main issue - today I have taken no motrin and am feeling more normal - whatever that is. I am more tired than usual but then I haven't been sleeping very well these past few days. So I really think I am on an upswing here. at least I hope so - still pushing liquids - Heidi is going to pick up some Gatorade for me to help put back some electrolytes. Maybe I shouldn't worry about them.

The doctor's office called this afternoon to tell me my blood work was all within normal range except for my cholesterol and triglycerides were high and wanted me to start on Lipitor. I refused - statins and I just don't get along. Lipitor was the last one I used. Before I finally stopped using it I could hardly walk. By then it had attacked all my joints - painfully - I couldn't move. I finally said enough. It took over three months for it to finally leave and for me to feel human again. I said that is it for statins and me.

Anna - my doctor said that I was a walking stoke/heart attack. Both my cholesterol and triglycerides were over a 1000. I think they have come down since then - I don't know. I simply refuse to worry about it. I know I should but I can't be bothered. I try and watch what I eat - usually oatmeal for breakfast - whole wheat bread. It is what it is. I have enough going on without worrying about that also.

Enough about me.

I rarely include drinks in my list of recipes but I could use a drink right now - think in would use gin in this instead of the Mescal and Tequila.

Lemony Lime Island Mango Mescal Breeze

prep time 5 minutes
servings makes 1 drink, can easily be multiplied

Ingredients

Salt, for the rim
1/4 cup mango juice
juice of 1/2 a lemon
juice of 1/2 a lime
1 1/2 ounces Mescal
1 1/2 ounces silver tequila
pinch of chili powder, to taste
sparkling water for topping

Instructions

1. Run a lime wedge around the rim of your glass and coat in salt.

2. Combine the mango juice, lemon juice, lime juice, Mescal, tequila, and chili powder in a cocktail shaker and fill with ice.

3. Shake until combined and then strain into your prepared glass.

4. Top with sparkling water. Serve with limes. Drink!

Note: If you're not a fan of Mescal, just replace it with high quality tequila.

https://www.halfbakedharvest.com/lemony-lime-island-mango-mezcal-breeze/?utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Lemony+Lime+Island+Mango+Mezcal+Breeze&utm_campaign=Daily+Email+%28Copy%29

Kale and Wild Rice Salad

Kale salad with wild rice, apples, avocado, dried cranberries, almonds, goat cheese, and a simple balsamic dressing. This is my favorite salad and goes great with any meal or can be the meal!

TOTAL TIME: 15 MINUTES
YIELD: SERVES 4

INGREDIENTS:

For the Salad:

1 large bunch kale (I like to use lacinato kale)
1 teaspoon olive oil
Pinch of Kosher salt
1 tablespoon fresh squeezed lemon juice
1 cup cooked wild rice
1 large apple, chopped
1 avocado, chopped
1/4 cup dried cranberries
1/4 cup toasted slivered almonds
3 ounces goat cheese, crumbled

For the Dressing;

¼ cup olive oil
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
1 tablespoon fresh squeezed lemon juice
1 teaspoon pure maple syrup
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
Dash of salt and ground black pepper

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large bowl, add the kale, olive oil, salt, and lemon juice.

2. Massage the kale with your hands until the kale softens, about 2-3 minutes.

3. Add the cooked wild rice, apple, avocado, dried cranberries, almonds, and goat cheese. Gently toss.

4. To make the dressing, combine the olive oil, balsamic vinegar, lemon juice, maple syrup, and mustard in a small bowl or jar. Whisk until smooth. Season with salt and black pepper, to taste.

5. Drizzle dressing over the salad and gently toss. Serve immediately.

Note: if you don't have wild rice, brown rice will work too. If you don't like goat cheese, feta cheese is also good. The salad is best the day it is made, but you can keep it in the refrigerator in a container for up to one day. I like the leftovers the next day.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/kale-and-wild-rice-salad/

GARLIC ROASTED VEGETABLE PASTA

Author: Liz DellaCroce | TheLemonBowl.com
Cuisine: Italian
Prep Time: 15 mins
Cook Time: 20 mins
Calories: 356 kcal

Ingredients

8 ounces whole wheat spaghetti cooked according to package instructions
8 cups cubed vegetables (i.e. eggplant, red peppers, zucchini, sweet potato, onion, etc.)
12 cloves garlic whole skin-on
1/4 cup olive oil divided
salt and pepper to taste
1/4 cup grated parmesan
1/4 cup fresh parsley minced
chili flakes optional

Instructions

1. Pre-heat oven to 400 degrees and line a baking sheet with foil.

2. Place vegetables and garlic cloves on baking sheet then drizzle with olive oil, salt and pepper. Toss well then roast until tender, 18-20 minutes.

3. While vegetables are roasting, prepare pasta according to package instructions reserving 1/2 cup starchy cooking liquid.

4. Strain pasta then return to the warm cooking pot.

5. Toss roasted vegetables into the pasta pot along with reserved cooking liquid, parmesan, parsley and chili flakes. Check for seasoning and adjust accordingly before serving.

Note: Can be served warm, room temperature or chilled.

Nutrition Info: Garlic Roasted Vegetable Pasta: Amount Per Serving - Calories 356Calories from Fat 89 - Total Fat 9.9g - Saturated Fat 1.8g - Trans Fat 0g - Polyunsaturated Fat 8.1g - Cholesterol 4mg - Sodium 102mg - Total Carbohydrates 57.1g - Dietary Fiber 9.4g - Sugars 6.3g - Protein 11.6g

https://thelemonbowl.com/garlic-roasted-vegetable-pasta/?utm_content=bufferafdfe&utm_medium=social&utm_source=pinterest.com&utm_campaign=budgetbytesbuffer

Cabbage and Cranberry Salad 
Total Cost: $3.50
Cost Per Serving: $0.88
Serves: 4

Ingredients

½ head purple cabbage $0.99
⅓ cup dried cranberries $0.51
¼ cup sunflower seeds $0.30
2oz. feta, crumbled $1.12
¼ cup champagne vinaigrette $0.58

Instructions

1. Thinly slice or shred the cabbage.

2. Combine the cabbage, cranberries, sunflower seeds, feta, and dressing in a large bowl.

3. Stir until everything is well coated in dressing. Eat immediately or refrigerate until ready to eat.

Notes: My favorite champagne vinaigrette is made by Girards.

www.budgetbytes.com

Mustard-Roasted Potatoes and Apples

Author: Fresh Planet Flavor 
Prep Time 20 mins
Cook Time 35 mins
Serves 6

Ingredients

3 lbs waxy golden potatoes, such as Kennebec, sliced into bite-sized pieces
2 apples, cored and sliced into bite-sized pieces
4 tbsp Dijon mustard
3 tbsp (divided) of duck fat, ghee/clarified butter, or other fat of choice
2 minced garlic cloves
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 cup pecans, finely-chopped (optional)
Fresh thyme, for garnish

Instructions

Preheat oven to 400º F.

1. Mix mustard, 2 tablespoons of fat, garlic, salt and pepper together in a large bowl.

2. Remove a quarter of the mix, and toss with the sliced apples. Set aside.

3. Toss the remaining mustard mix with the potatoes in the large bowl. Then transfer to a baking sheet (leaving space for the apples).

4. Bake the potatoes for 15 - 20 minutes, until beginning to brown, then add the apples and cook for an additional 10 -15 minutes until the apples are tender and the potatoes are browned.

5. If including the pecans, heat the remaining tablespoon of duck fat in a skillet while the potatoes and apples roast. Toast the chopped pecans in the duck fat, stirring frequently, until browned and fragrant.

6. When the potatoes and apples are finished in the oven, toss them with the toasted pecans and fresh thyme to taste.

7. Serve hot.

http://freshplanetflavor.com/mustard-roasted-potatoes/?utm_content=buffer85de5&utm_medium=social&utm_source=pinterest.com&utm_campaign=budgetbytesbuffer

In following recipe I think I would brown the roast well before putting in the bag of seasonings. Just my preference for having a little color on the outside and not have it look so pale.

Simple Savory Pork Roast

Author: Marianne Campbell | allrecipes.com
1 h 15 m
6 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

1 1/2 tablespoons fresh rosemary
2 teaspoons garlic salt
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
3 pounds boneless pork loin roast

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

1. In a large, resealable plastic bag, mix rosemary, garlic salt, thyme, and pepper.

2. Place pork roast in the bag, seal, and toss until thoroughly coated with the garlic salt mixture. Transfer to a medium baking dish.

3. Cook pork roast 1 hour in the preheated oven, or to an internal temperature of 145 degrees F (63 degrees C).

Note: Aluminum foil can be used to keep food moist, cook it evenly, and make clean-up easier.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/39447/simple-savory-pork-roast/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=146130&prop27=2017-04-24&did=146130-20170424

ONE POT SPINACH AND FETA MACARONI AND CHEESE

Author: Katerina | diethood.com
25 min Total Time 
Makes 4

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 yellow onion, diced
Pinch of salt
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 fresh tomatoes, diced
1 bag (8 to 10 ounces) fresh baby spinach 
1/2-cup crumbled feta cheese
1/2-cup cubed white cheddar cheese
1/4-cup part skim shredded mozzarella cheese
2 cups elbow macaroni (whenever possible, use whole grain/multigrain macaroni)
1 cup low sodium vegetable broth
1 cup unsweetened almond milk
1/2 teaspoon Italian Seasoning
Salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste
Parsley for garnish

Instructions

1. Heat olive oil in a large pan over medium-high heat. (Use a pan with a lid)

2. Add onions and pinch of salt; cook for 2 to 3 minutes, or until softened.

3. Stir in garlic and continue to cook for 30 seconds, or until fragrant.

4. Add tomatoes, spinach, cheeses, macaroni, vegetable broth, milk and seasonings.

5. Mix to combine and bring to a boil, stirring frequently.

6. Lower heat to a medium-low, cover with lid and continue to cook for 12 to 15 minutes or until pasta is cooked. Stir frequently, about every 3 minutes, to prevent sticking.

7. Remove from heat and stir.

8. Garnish with parsley and serve immediately.

http://diethood.com/one-pot-spinach-feta-macaroni-and-cheese/#my2IJzmLdkCudAWj.99

Healthy Blueberry Muffins

Author: Erin | wellplated.com
PREP TIME: 10 minutes
COOK TIME: 20 minutes
MAKES 12 muffins

Ingredients:

1 1/2 cups plus 1 tablespoon white whole wheat flour, divided
3/4 cup old-fashioned rolled oats
1/2 cup lightly packed light brown sugar 
1 tablespoon baking powder (I prefer aluminum free)
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons nonfat milk
1/4 cup unsalted butter, melted and cooled
2 large eggs, at room temperature
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
1 cup fresh or frozen blueberries (do not thaw if frozen)

Directions:

1. Place a rack in the center of your oven and preheat to 400 degrees F. Lightly coat a standard muffin tin with nonstick spray or line with paper liners, then coat the liners with nonstick spray. Set aside.

2. In a large mixing bowl, stir together 1 1/2 cups white whole wheat flour, rolled oats, brown sugar, baking powder, cinnamon, and salt.

3. In a separate bowl, whisk together the milk, butter, eggs, and vanilla.

4. Make a well in the center of the dry ingredients. Add the wet ingredients to the well. Carefully stir with a wooden spoon just until blended.

5. Gently toss the blueberries with the remaining 1 tablespoon flour. Then fold them into the batter discarding any excess flour that doesn't stick to the blueberries. (This will prevent the blueberries from sinking to the bottom of the muffins.)

6. Divide the batter among the prepared muffin cups.

7. Bake for 18 to 20 minutes, until golden brown and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean.

8. Remove from oven, and let cool in the pan for 10 minutes, then transfer to a rack to cool completely.

Note: Store leftover healthy blueberry muffins by wrapping individually in plastic. Place in a ziplock bag and freeze for up to 2 months.

Nutrition Info: Serving Size: 1 muffin - Amount Per Serving: Calories: 149 - Total Fat: 5g - Saturated Fat: 3g - Cholesterol: 42mg - Sodium: 88mg - Carbohydrates: 21g - Fiber: 3g - Sugar: 5g - Protein: 5g

HTTP://WWW.WELLPLATED.COM/HEALTHY-BLUEBERRY-MUFFINS/

BAKED ZITI

Made with only five ingredients.

Total Time: 45 mins
Serving Size: 1 [email protected]
Serves 8 people

Ingredients

1 and 1/2 lbs. ground beef
1 tsp. garlic salt
8 oz. package of ziti cooked and drained
28 oz. jar of spaghetti sauce
2 cups of shredded mozzarella cheese

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

1. Brown the ground beef in a skillet.

2. Add the garlic salt while browning, stirring until crumbly.

3. When the beef is brown on the inside and outside, drain well.

4. Add the cooked ziti and spaghetti sauce, mixing well.

5. Spoon into a 9x13 inch baking dish and top with mozzarella cheese.

6. Cover with foil and bake for 30 minutes.

Note:

• Brown the meat a day or two in advance and cook the noodles. Store both ingredients in separate containers.

• To freeze, assemble the casserole (to include the cheese) in a disposable 9x13 aluminum pan. Do not bake. Wrap the pan tightly with saran wrap and again with aluminum foil. Label with production date. When ready to eat, place frozen casserole in the fridge overnight, then bake as directed the following day.

https://cookingwithlibby.com/2016/03/baked-ziti-5-ingredient.html

I should erase the beginning but I have nothing else to put there so I will leave it. Just know that I am fine and will continue to be fine whether I am or not. --- Sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> It's great that Faith was able to go to prom with her sister, I'm sure they had a wonderful time. Great idea too, to serve dinner at home and save the kids some money and I'm sure it was a wonderful time to make more great memories for all the kids as well as the family. Poor little Cole would have to be little fighter in a household of women other than dad, lol, but I bet the girls smother him with love.


That whole family is so loving. Cole has been a gentleman since I have known him. Such a cutie. When mom or dad asks the kids to spend time with the younger ones, they are so good about doing it and so loving as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Had a fun evening not 
Just spent the last 3 hours at the hospital with youngest son , he was playing football with his mates when he clashed heads with one of them now has stitches across eyebrow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> The little purple dress I knitted before Christmas, looks so good on Athena and i love the little bloomers underneath.


She is lovely and so is her dress 
Your socks look great too 
Is that what you are working on now more socks ?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The roast potatoes and apples sounds lovely as do a couple others, I can have those, I'll have to put the ingredients on the list. 
Glad you are doing okay Sam, it's good to take me time every so often, also good that you got hydrated and feel better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> That whole family is so loving. Cole has been a gentleman since I have known him. Such a cutie. When mom or dad asks the kids to spend time with the younger ones, they are so good about doing it and so loving as well.


It is so good that they are, and a testament to their parents that the children are so loving and compassionate. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll have to expand the photo to be able to see the duck from the nest.


She really does blend in really well with the surroundings . Is the male duck near by


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a fun evening not
> Just spent the last 3 hours at the hospital with youngest son , he was playing football with his mates when he clashed heads with one of them now has stitches across eyebrow


Oh dear, well I guess they had fun, he didn't end up with a mild concussion did he?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a fun evening not
> Just spent the last 3 hours at the hospital with youngest son , he was playing football with his mates when he clashed heads with one of them now has stitches across eyebrow


Oh dear.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is lovely and so is her dress
> Your socks look great too
> Is that what you are working on now more socks ?


Yes, the other mystery sock KAL that I joined but am taking a hiatus from them to work on a baby outfit that needs done. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s6741-playsuit


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pouting here.... I want to go to Chicago and I want to be in Minneapolis next week-end for the volley ball tournament.... and I have WI family I haven't seen in a couple years. Not happening! Enjoy it all. Will keep fingers crossed for good traveling weather.


Thanks. I can't believe it is happening this week already. Super excited and so happy for Matthew to see how valuable he is and how much his talent is appreciated and valued. I can still remember him coming home from school in 4th grade and asking why he didn't have any talent. Some 6th grader told him that he drew like a baby and that was all it took for him to decide that he had no worth. He would not believe me when I told him that he was very good at drawing. When we moved to Michigan he was a person who had no self worth. That has changed thanks to those who believe in him and tell him even though he is still quite quiet.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the other mystery sock KAL that I joined but am taking a hiatus from them to work on a baby outfit that needs done.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s6741-playsuit


That will be an adorable playsuit.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Had a fun evening not
> Just spent the last 3 hours at the hospital with youngest son , he was playing football with his mates when he clashed heads with one of them now has stitches across eyebrow


Oh dear. I hope he heals quickly!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a fun evening not
> Just spent the last 3 hours at the hospital with youngest son , he was playing football with his mates when he clashed heads with one of them now has stitches across eyebrow


Oh my, more Dr. and hospital visits for you and your family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> That will be an adorable playsuit.


Thank you, I changed it to work in the round, so far it's coming along good though and the yarn is so soft. Dreambaby DK.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well off to get ready to go to yoga, see you all in a couple hours.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Wow, very chatty this week already! Just now caught up. We went on a quick road trip this weekend. Left around 7:30 Friday morning, got to southwest Missouri about 6:30 pm. Stayed overnight at hubby's cousin's house, left around noon Saturday, drive halfway home Saturday, stayed overnight in St Charles Missouri, then finished the trip home Sunday. 
Back to working on my shawl. Was planning on taking it with me, but discovered two hours into the trip that it hadn't made it into the car....
Just finished row 52.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> After all the frogging on my knitting I thought I might incorporate these buttons down the front instead of the cables.
> They're handmade from the co where I bought my cardigans in Queenstown. They depict our Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossom.
> They match the vibrant blue yarn quite well, and would add a bit of zing to the plain pattern. What do you folks think?


Buttons are really cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it's safe to post a picture of my first mystery socks that I finished. I'm still working on the other pair but have them on hold while I do a baby outfit for Jennie's baby shower, so need to have it in the mail by the end of the week if possible.


Nice socks. The cables look so different.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The little purple dress I knitted before Christmas, looks so good on Athena and i love the little bloomers underneath.


She is adorable in her little dress and bloomers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wow, very chatty this week already! Just now caught up. We went on a quick road trip this weekend. Left around 7:30 Friday morning, got to southwest Missouri about 6:30 pm. Stayed overnight at hubby's cousin's house, left around noon Saturday, drive halfway home Saturday, stayed overnight in St Charles Missouri, then finished the trip home Sunday.
> Back to working on my shawl. Was planning on taking it with me, but discovered two hours into the trip that it hadn't made it into the car....
> Just finished row 52.


Wow. It is beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wow, very chatty this week already! Just now caught up. We went on a quick road trip this weekend. Left around 7:30 Friday morning, got to southwest Missouri about 6:30 pm. Stayed overnight at hubby's cousin's house, left around noon Saturday, drive halfway home Saturday, stayed overnight in St Charles Missouri, then finished the trip home Sunday.
> Back to working on my shawl. Was planning on taking it with me, but discovered two hours into the trip that it hadn't made it into the car....
> Just finished row 52.


That's lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some updates:


It's coming along beautifully.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, so sorry that you haven't been feeling well the last few days. Sending all kinds of hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a fun evening not
> Just spent the last 3 hours at the hospital with youngest son , he was playing football with his mates when he clashed heads with one of them now has stitches across eyebrow


So glad it's nothing more than a few stitches.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a fun evening not
> Just spent the last 3 hours at the hospital with youngest son , he was playing football with his mates when he clashed heads with one of them now has stitches across eyebrow


Hope he's ok by tomorrow & no concussion. Poor fellow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the other mystery sock KAL that I joined but am taking a hiatus from them to work on a baby outfit that needs done.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s6741-playsuit


That's cute! I love the color


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I can't believe it is happening this week already. Super excited and so happy for Matthew to see how valuable he is and how much his talent is appreciated and valued. I can still remember him coming home from school in 4th grade and asking why he didn't have any talent. Some 6th grader told him that he drew like a baby and that was all it took for him to decide that he had no worth. He would not believe me when I told him that he was very good at drawing. When we moved to Michigan he was a person who had no self worth. That has changed thanks to those who believe in him and tell him even though he is still quite quiet.


Kids can be so mean. I'm so glad Matthew now knows what a talent he has & is coming out of his shell


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the other mystery sock KAL that I joined but am taking a hiatus from them to work on a baby outfit that needs done.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s6741-playsuit


Looks great! I love the pattern the yarn is making, or are you doing fair isle!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wow, very chatty this week already! Just now caught up. We went on a quick road trip this weekend. Left around 7:30 Friday morning, got to southwest Missouri about 6:30 pm. Stayed overnight at hubby's cousin's house, left around noon Saturday, drive halfway home Saturday, stayed overnight in St Charles Missouri, then finished the trip home Sunday.
> Back to working on my shawl. Was planning on taking it with me, but discovered two hours into the trip that it hadn't made it into the car....
> Just finished row 52.


That's looking very pretty


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mary, I am so sorry that Matthew had to go through that. It is sad when children lose their confidence. Thank goodness that he has overcome this and is developing his artistic talent. I taught K-6 art for 6 years, and many students would say that they couldn't draw, especially if they could see other students that had excellent drawing skills. Of course, I told them that wasn't true and encouraged them not to compare themselves to others. I hope that many took that to heart!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful dress with beautiful grandchild. Love the socks and the ongoing knitting. Stopped at the LYS and got some tan yarn for a knocker.
Sam, so good to hear your blood work is OK and that you are a bit better. I am with you on the statins, new scientific evidence shows very little relationship between statin use to control blood and the reduction of heart attacks with more long term problems from the statins. IMHO, I think you do well to avoid them. I do as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, hope you are feeling better soon.

I haven't got much done today. DH went away so I thought I would finish my lastest quilt but the fabric I had bought for the big being looks terrible, it's almost navy blue but just off enough that I couldn't bring myself to use it. We are going on Wednesday to the accountant in Lloydminster so I'll get something then, I hope. I rooted through my whole stash but nothing that seemed right????
It has been another grey day, snowed all day, melted as it came so at least it's not piling up but I'm going to blame my lack of ambition on that.????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, glad to hear that you are feeling better. I am a little concerned about the cholesterol. Is there another drug that you could use to bring down those numbers?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Try a satin mask. I use one for MRI's and this last hospital stay because there were so many different lights on during the night. I could not even think about sleeping. Any luck turning it off once he is asleep? Mom and I would try to change channel and that would have Dad's head popping up and saying "I'm watching that".... even if it was a new show from when he fell asleep!


If I have TV on when I'm going to sleep, I set the sleep timer so it will go off. I've heard that you do not get good sleep if the TV is on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. I wish, but nope. She is much better I think but still nothing happening as yet.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The little purple dress I knitted before Christmas, looks so good on Athena and i love the little bloomers underneath.


The dress is so pretty and of course the color is perfect! But Athena is adorable! I'm still trying to get caught up so I don't know if you mentioned the name of the dress pattern, but if not, please let me know. I hope to be able to find a little girl to knit for! We find out Saturday the sex of one of DD's friends baby. I'm hoping a girl!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it's safe to post a picture of my first mystery socks that I finished. I'm still working on the other pair but have them on hold while I do a baby outfit for Jennie's baby shower, so need to have it in the mail by the end of the week if possible.


Good job!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Story time at Grandparents' house: Ages 8, 5 and 3


What a cute shot of 3 lovely grandies.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> After all the frogging on my knitting I thought I might incorporate these buttons down the front instead of the cables.
> They're handmade from the co where I bought my cardigans in Queenstown. They depict our Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossom.
> They match the vibrant blue yarn quite well, and would add a bit of zing to the plain pattern. What do you folks think?


Beautiful blue! Love the buttons, and they do match!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a cute shot of 3 lovely grandies.


We think they're pretty adorable.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful blue! Love the buttons, and they do match!


Thank you Pammie, much appreciated.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My cutting table is made of 4 kitchen cabinets. 2X2, and then there are extensions on both sides on hinges. All together, it is a huge surface and really handy when basting a quilt together before hand quilting. I bought the largest cutting mat available so most of it is covered and ready for anything. Love it... and it is on wheels if I ever did want to move it.


I have a smaller table for cutting, but right now it's taken up with one of DD's projects (she has to work on it outside but the weather hasn't cooperated). I don't even have enough floor space to lay out a big one. I'll try to clear off the kitchen one and do it that way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lovely to see the nest of duck eggs. It reminds me of my farming friends, who raise chickens and have wild ducks in the stream behind the house.
> I was visiting and Josie very proudly showed me some newly hatched chickens, plus a duckling, saying her husband told her, a drake must have impregnated the hen, and this was the result. She truly believed him, until he told me he'd put the duckling in there to play a trick, and she fell for it lol!


 :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> It always amazes me how Mother duck can get settled and sitting on so many eggs without breaking some. Looks like you have your entertainment for the next few weeks.


It's amazing isn't it how they can do that- even big birds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wow, very chatty this week already! Just now caught up. We went on a quick road trip this weekend. Left around 7:30 Friday morning, got to southwest Missouri about 6:30 pm. Stayed overnight at hubby's cousin's house, left around noon Saturday, drive halfway home Saturday, stayed overnight in St Charles Missouri, then finished the trip home Sunday.
> Back to working on my shawl. Was planning on taking it with me, but discovered two hours into the trip that it hadn't made it into the car....
> Just finished row 52.


What a great weekend. 
That's lovely!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Nice socks. The cables look so different.


Thank you, they are fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> She is adorable in her little dress and bloomers.


Isn't she though? She's such a sweetie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it's safe to post a picture of my first mystery socks that I finished. I'm still working on the other pair but have them on hold while I do a baby outfit for Jennie's baby shower, so need to have it in the mail by the end of the week if possible.


I love the cables in it. Nice colour too. Good work.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a fun evening not
> Just spent the last 3 hours at the hospital with youngest son , he was playing football with his mates when he clashed heads with one of them now has stitches across eyebrow


Yikes. Hope he mends quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The little purple dress I knitted before Christmas, looks so good on Athena and i love the little bloomers underneath.


Gorgeous kid, great dress and the bloomers suit it so well


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wow, very chatty this week already! Just now caught up. We went on a quick road trip this weekend. Left around 7:30 Friday morning, got to southwest Missouri about 6:30 pm. Stayed overnight at hubby's cousin's house, left around noon Saturday, drive halfway home Saturday, stayed overnight in St Charles Missouri, then finished the trip home Sunday.
> Back to working on my shawl. Was planning on taking it with me, but discovered two hours into the trip that it hadn't made it into the car....
> Just finished row 52.


It's looking great!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DGS is a great reader and the two DGDs adore him. He's wonderfully patient and playful with them.


He certainly looked as if he was enjoying reading to them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The dress is so pretty and of course the color is perfect! But Athena is adorable! I'm still trying to get caught up so I don't know if you mentioned the name of the dress pattern, but if not, please let me know. I hope to be able to find a little girl to knit for! We find out Saturday the sex of one of DD's friends baby. I'm hoping a girl!


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinnae-princess-dress

It's not a free pattern but well worth the money as there are several different versions included.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Had along day. Mom was here for the day. 

Got some knitting done. Finished one set a date Al.ost do e jacket of second set.

This set is for a wee preemie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kids can be so mean. I'm so glad Matthew now knows what a talent he has & is coming out of his shell


Me too, Matthew's such a fabulous artist, I see his drawings living beyond us all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Looks great! I love the pattern the yarn is making, or are you doing fair isle!!


No, it's Plymouth Dreambaby DK Paintpot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But I hope she does take advantage of her proximity to so much history and beautiful sites. She can take weekend trips to other countries like we do States.


Or she could somewhere different every weekend and never leave England! (or indeed go very far)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful dress with beautiful grandchild. Love the socks and the ongoing knitting. Stopped at the LYS and got some tan yarn for a knocker.
> Sam, so good to hear your blood work is OK and that you are a bit better. I am with you on the statins, new scientific evidence shows very little relationship between statin use to control blood and the reduction of heart attacks with more long term problems from the statins. IMHO, I think you do well to avoid them. I do as well.


Thank you, my cousin is wrapped around that little finger. lol
Thank you, the socks were fun and the ongoing knitting is fun to watch the yarn design unfold.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good job!


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll have to expand the photo to be able to see the duck from the nest.


She is well camouflaged isn't she? What a great sight if she manages to raise them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We think they're pretty adorable.


They are! And it's so sweet of him to read to the girls.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I love the cables in it. Nice colour too. Good work.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gorgeous kid, great dress and the bloomers suit it so well


LOL! Thank you, can't take credit for the kid, but she is a cutie, specially now that her hair is coming in. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Had along day. Mom was here for the day.
> 
> Got some knitting done. Finished one set a date Al.ost do e jacket of second set.
> 
> This set is for a wee preemie.


That's so cute, did the yarn do that itself or did you use two colors, I LOVE it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some updates:


Coming on really well- how exciting for her to see it coming together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night, sweet dreams. I may not be on in the morning, Christopher may have a dental appointment in Cheyenne to take care of a problem tooth, if so, Marla and I will be taking him. Fingers crossed that they have the time to fit him in and also that Marla is feeling much better.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinnae-princess-dress
> 
> It's not a free pattern but well worth the money as there are several different versions included.


I guess I'll wait to get it when I have someone to knit it for!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some updates:


 Great light fixtures all around It looks like you can start loading cabinets soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 20 row repeating pattern, once you have it down, it goes pretty easily, I love her designs, she has some wonderful ones.


Was this one of the MKAL's? Who is the designer?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a fun evening not
> Just spent the last 3 hours at the hospital with youngest son , he was playing football with his mates when he clashed heads with one of them now has stitches across eyebrow


Hope that He has no after effects of the bumped head. And that you took some knitting with you. The men you live with really do like to make sure you get your time in the hospital etc don't they?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, I can imagine that it would be hard to give up, Gerry would certainly have his hands full finding someplace with such great craft space for you.


I forgot to mention that I have four pillowed tube lights up there. You can't see the tubes but they are special from a photographer friend of mine so keep colors true. Gerry says I need to be careful at night It looks like a landing strip. Great to have such good light, plus three big windows. I can work any time, day or night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope that you do continue to feel better- and in future make sure you drink. And do watch the Motrin amounts as they will also make you feel bad as well if you don't use them correctly.
As for the statins- you know what the alternative is and it is up to you to make the decision as to whether the side effects are worth the possible benefits. And if I was in your health situation and they had the impact on me they did on you I would make the same chose as you I'm almost certain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I can't believe it is happening this week already. Super excited and so happy for Matthew to see how valuable he is and how much his talent is appreciated and valued. I can still remember him coming home from school in 4th grade and asking why he didn't have any talent. Some 6th grader told him that he drew like a baby and that was all it took for him to decide that he had no worth. He would not believe me when I told him that he was very good at drawing. When we moved to Michigan he was a person who had no self worth. That has changed thanks to those who believe in him and tell him even though he is still quite quiet.


It's to Matthews credit as well that He was able to overcome the negative opinion of himself that had built up. It becomes self fulfilling. I'm hopeless at everything, I don't want to fail so I won't do anything and then I haven't failed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wow, very chatty this week already! Just now caught up. We went on a quick road trip this weekend. Left around 7:30 Friday morning, got to southwest Missouri about 6:30 pm. Stayed overnight at hubby's cousin's house, left around noon Saturday, drive halfway home Saturday, stayed overnight in St Charles Missouri, then finished the trip home Sunday.
> Back to working on my shawl. Was planning on taking it with me, but discovered two hours into the trip that it hadn't made it into the car....
> Just finished row 52.


It's looking really good. Hope you had some other knitting to do!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SAM..... It is more than your due to be selfish about yourself for a bit.... especially when you are not feeling well. I think most of the world is on statins. My dad could not take Lipitor either but could take Crestor. I take a generic called Simvastatin. Did not know aching joints could be a side effect. Those are terribly high numbers though.... Might you consider trying a different one for just a couple weeks to see if you had issues? Look who is talking? I refuse to take a class of drugs that my Dr. wants me to take for anxiety. Don't like the side effects... so you are the best judge. I am convinced that exercise does as much for lowering cholesterol as diet..... I don't mean running a marathon... Just get up and walk around your place for 5-10 minutes three times a day... It doesn't seem so bad in little spurts. Sure hope you continue to feel better. One thing about dehydration is you already are by the time you feel thirsty. I'm not real good at it but do try to keep a glass of something by my side most of the day. Propel has some flavor... and not iced lets me drink more, especially since I have to take so much with this particular antibiotic. Don't like the night bathroom runs though so try to slack off towards bedtime.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a fun evening not
> Just spent the last 3 hours at the hospital with youngest son , he was playing football with his mates when he clashed heads with one of them now has stitches across eyebrow


OUCH! Bet he has a headache in the morning. No football for a few days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We think they're pretty adorable.


And of course you are not at all biased are you? 
Adorable as they are I assure they aren't the most adorable grandkids :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the other mystery sock KAL that I joined but am taking a hiatus from them to work on a baby outfit that needs done.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s6741-playsuit


Great colors and stripes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I can't believe it is happening this week already. Super excited and so happy for Matthew to see how valuable he is and how much his talent is appreciated and valued. I can still remember him coming home from school in 4th grade and asking why he didn't have any talent. Some 6th grader told him that he drew like a baby and that was all it took for him to decide that he had no worth. He would not believe me when I told him that he was very good at drawing. When we moved to Michigan he was a person who had no self worth. That has changed thanks to those who believe in him and tell him even though he is still quite quiet.


Surely he realizes he has talent by now There is nothing wrong with being quiet.... shows he is content with his own company. He says volumes with his pictures.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wow, very chatty this week already! Just now caught up. We went on a quick road trip this weekend. Left around 7:30 Friday morning, got to southwest Missouri about 6:30 pm. Stayed overnight at hubby's cousin's house, left around noon Saturday, drive halfway home Saturday, stayed overnight in St Charles Missouri, then finished the trip home Sunday.
> Back to working on my shawl. Was planning on taking it with me, but discovered two hours into the trip that it hadn't made it into the car....
> Just finished row 52.


Looks really good.... (I've made DH stop for yarn when the car project had problems or the wrong needles. He is quite good about it after all these years.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Had along day. Mom was here for the day.
> 
> Got some knitting done. Finished one set a date Al.ost do e jacket of second set.
> 
> This set is for a wee preemie.


So tiny and very pretty. Get some rest.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good night, sweet dreams. I may not be on in the morning, Christopher may have a dental appointment in Cheyenne to take care of a problem tooth, if so, Marla and I will be taking him. Fingers crossed that they have the time to fit him in and also that Marla is feeling much better.


Didn't know Marla was feeling bad. Hope the tooth can be addressed right away. There is nothing worse than a toothache....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, my cousin is wrapped around that little finger. lol
> Thank you, the socks were fun and the ongoing knitting is fun to watch the yarn design unfold.


It's interesting doing a pattern and not knowing how it will turn out isn't it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the other mystery sock KAL that I joined but am taking a hiatus from them to work on a baby outfit that needs done.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s6741-playsuit


That looks lovely


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is almost 1 AM and I really need some sleep. Last night was not great. Tonight my tummy is upset so I hope curling up in bed will cure that and let me rest. The machine is back on so I would like not to have to keep unplugging to get up and down. Found out that my nurse took a new job starting next week. I hope the next next person is as good, but I doubt it. At least I am going to request the same person.... There is enough anxiety without wondering if I'm getting a good one or a not so good one. Here I just had her trained!!!!! and she loves wound vac patients. Wish it was something we could do ourselves, but it isn't.

Speaking of nurses.......... Any nurses going to Ohio in June?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my, more Dr. and hospital visits for you and your family.


He's OK just had to keep a check on him as they thought he had slight concussion and a visit to the doctor's in a week to get his stitches out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wow, very chatty this week already! Just now caught up. We went on a quick road trip this weekend. Left around 7:30 Friday morning, got to southwest Missouri about 6:30 pm. Stayed overnight at hubby's cousin's house, left around noon Saturday, drive halfway home Saturday, stayed overnight in St Charles Missouri, then finished the trip home Sunday.
> Back to working on my shawl. Was planning on taking it with me, but discovered two hours into the trip that it hadn't made it into the car....
> Just finished row 52.


Shawl is coming along nicely , it's going to be beautiful when finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Hope that He has no after effects of the bumped head. And that you took some knitting with you. The men you live with really do like to make sure you get your time in the hospital etc don't they?


Think I could write a book on all the different hospitals in this area


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's OK just had to keep a check on him as they thought he had slight concussion and a visit to the doctor's in a week to get his stitches out


Is he finished all his exams for the year? I hope the concussion doesn't last


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SAM..... It is more than your due to be selfish about yourself for a bit.... especially when you are not feeling well. I think most of the world is on statins. My dad could not take Lipitor either but could take Crestor. I take a generic called Simvastatin. Did not know aching joints could be a side effect. Those are terribly high numbers though.... Might you consider trying a different one for just a couple weeks to see if you had issues? Look who is talking? I refuse to take a class of drugs that my Dr. wants me to take for anxiety. Don't like the side effects... so you are the best judge. I am convinced that exercise does as much for lowering cholesterol as diet..... I don't mean running a marathon... Just get up and walk around your place for 5-10 minutes three times a day... It doesn't seem so bad in little spurts. Sure hope you continue to feel better. One thing about dehydration is you already are by the time you feel thirsty. I'm not real good at it but do try to keep a glass of something by my side most of the day. Propel has some flavor... and not iced lets me drink more, especially since I have to take so much with this particular antibiotic. Don't like the night bathroom runs though so try to slack off towards bedtime.


Jynx has a couple of really suggestions in here- exercise. Why not set your alarm for every hour make yourself get up and walk for a few minutes (I try to do this becuase it is meant to be better for you anyway just to change position).
And keep a drink by your chair so you can drink throughout the day. 
Or combine these two actions and set the alarm (away from you so you have to get up to shut it up) and go and have a drink while you are up. And this will also mean that you need to get up out your chair often to visit a little room so increasing a little more the movement.

Sounds like it is just as well I went out when I did as it is now raining. I went to McDonalds, asked for a toasted sandwich and a Seniors coffee (free with purchases over $3). Becuase I had a coffee and sandwich the sandwich was $3 because of a deal. Doesn't make sense that I can get a cheaper sandwich by having a free coffee becuase I bought the sandwich! The coffee alone would be significantly more than that though. Haven't paid for a coffee in McDonalds for over a year now as it is cheaper to get a garden salad and a coffee than just a coffee.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Didn't know Marla was feeling bad. Hope the tooth can be addressed right away. There is nothing worse than a toothache....


I used to say that then I got neuralgia in the face twice , I've never known such pain especially the first time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, I hope Christopher can get in to the dentist, nothing worse than a toothache.


I have a doctors appointment in the morning, I sure hope we don't get much snow/ sleet overnight, I don't want icy roads & I need prescriptions renewed. I can't believe it but I just checked the weather & it's to continue like this until Thursday now???? My mom always said, Late Easter, late spring & that sure seems to be true this year. I feel sorry for the farmers who had crops out all winter & still must try to harvest them to get their crop insurance, they will be so late with this years planting they probably won't get a crop, crazy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It's interesting doing a pattern and not knowing how it will turn out isn't it?


A bit like a drops pattern ????and then realising you don't like it at all


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is almost 1 AM and I really need some sleep. Last night was not great. Tonight my tummy is upset so I hope curling up in bed will cure that and let me rest. The machine is back on so I would like not to have to keep unplugging to get up and down. Found out that my nurse took a new job starting next week. I hope the next next person is as good, but I doubt it. At least I am going to request the same person.... There is enough anxiety without wondering if I'm getting a good one or a not so good one. Here I just had her trained!!!!! and she loves wound vac patients. Wish it was something we could do ourselves, but it isn't.
> 
> Speaking of nurses.......... Any nurses going to Ohio in June?


You could pay for this ex nurse to go :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is almost 1 AM and I really need some sleep. Last night was not great. Tonight my tummy is upset so I hope curling up in bed will cure that and let me rest. The machine is back on so I would like not to have to keep unplugging to get up and down. Found out that my nurse took a new job starting next week. I hope the next next person is as good, but I doubt it. At least I am going to request the same person.... There is enough anxiety without wondering if I'm getting a good one or a not so good one. Here I just had her trained!!!!! and she loves wound vac patients. Wish it was something we could do ourselves, but it isn't.
> 
> Speaking of nurses.......... Any nurses going to Ohio in June?


Hope you manage to get some sleep and that your tummy settles down


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A bit like a drops pattern ????and then realising you don't like it at all


Does that mean you don't like the Drops pattern you were doing?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is he finished all his exams for the year? I hope the concussion doesn't last


No he's right in the middle of trying to get a lot of coursework for different subjects finished then a couple of exams


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Does that mean you don't like the Drops pattern you were doing?


Yes it's finished apart from the crochet edging but I don't know what possessed me to even start it never mind finish it and of course I haven't got enough buttons to match it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Finished the snake yesterday. Just over 100cms, 40 inches! Not the size I thought I was knitting. Will try another one but I don't think I want around a dozen of that size. We might need an extra room for them- well I could give them to her for her birthday and then they can live there! When I thought they were smaller I was thinking one here and one home.
He does need a tongue still, but I'll wait and get bits like that some time when Spotlight have a sale of on eof there spend $100 pay $60. Don't like the eyes either- may change them when I do his tongue.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just been looking at the weather forecast and it's claiming that winter is coming back with chances of snow anywhere in the UK, I'm looking out the window and I see beautiful blue skies and it was quite nice when I was out with dog . I hope the weather men have got it wrong again


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some updates:


Looking very nice - I love her lights!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Not a recent finish of mine- but as I've posted it on the main forum (when talking about increases) figure i may as well put it here as well. Love this one- I often wear it as it stays on so well. Would like to do it again but it needs concentration and I already plenty that need that!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh Sam, please take care of yourself, we need you on here for a long, long time to come! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a fun evening not
> Just spent the last 3 hours at the hospital with youngest son , he was playing football with his mates when he clashed heads with one of them now has stitches across eyebrow


Ouch! I used to dread the Saturday afternoon phone call from the rugby club. "Mum, will you come and take me to A & E?"!!!! Hope his head is not too sore today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Not a recent finish of mine- but as I've posted it on the main forum (when talking about increases) figure i may as well put it here as well. Love this one- I often wear it as it stays on so well. Would like to do it again but it needs concentration and I already plenty that need that!


That is really nice Margaret I like the cables. 
The snake is lovely too . Elizabeth is going to like that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Ouch! I used to dread the Saturday afternoon phone call from the rugby club. "Mum, will you come and take me to A & E?"!!!! Hope his head is not too sore today.


He is still asleep but I think I have come out in sympathy with him as I have a busting headache . I'm trying to massage it away .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is really nice Margaret I like the cables.
> The snake is lovely too . Elizabeth is going to like that


Thanks.
see in your next post you have a headache. Hope it soon goes they aren't fun.
And nwo I should do some tea. Trouble is my planned meal needs to go in the Weber- and it's raining. While it is covered from the rain as soon as it is opened up it gets exposed to rain. So I am likely to procrastinate for so long we end up making do!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sam, it's perfectly OK for you to spend time thinking about you. Take as long as you like. As long as we know you're OK we can manage perfectly well without any recipes. I know I have more than enough in my library to keep me going. Hope you're feeling much better today. I sometimes think that when one takes a variety of any drugs they all fight one another. May be you function better without Motrin or maybe your new doctor could suggest an alternative. Take care of yourself Sam - we all love you. Lots of (gentle) hugs from across the pond.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Had a fun evening not
> Just spent the last 3 hours at the hospital with youngest son , he was playing football with his mates when he clashed heads with one of them now has stitches across eyebrow


Ouch! Hope he's feeling better today though I bet he's got a good headache.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wow, very chatty this week already! Just now caught up. We went on a quick road trip this weekend. Left around 7:30 Friday morning, got to southwest Missouri about 6:30 pm. Stayed overnight at hubby's cousin's house, left around noon Saturday, drive halfway home Saturday, stayed overnight in St Charles Missouri, then finished the trip home Sunday.
> Back to working on my shawl. Was planning on taking it with me, but discovered two hours into the trip that it hadn't made it into the car....
> Just finished row 52.


That's a lot of driving in a short time. I bet you felt frustrated not having any knitting to do. The shawl is coming along well, it's going to be beautiful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Had along day. Mom was here for the day.
> 
> Got some knitting done. Finished one set a date Al.ost do e jacket of second set.
> 
> This set is for a wee preemie.


Cute set as always Mel. I wish I could knit at your speed.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just been looking at the weather forecast and it's claiming that winter is coming back with chances of snow anywhere in the UK, I'm looking out the window and I see beautiful blue skies and it was quite nice when I was out with dog . I hope the weather men have got it wrong again


Lovely blue skies here too, though quite a cool wind. The weather forecast last night said maybe even snow this far south on high ground. Yes, I hope they've got it wrong again!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I certainly hope not! You needed rain but not floods.


Yes, well that was quite enough rain for a while I reckon. Still nothing with DD although today she was struggling to walk properly. :sm19: Tomorrow is to be 15c with showers and maybe a storm or two. But not the amount of rain that we had yesterday....at least I hope not.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. I wish, but nope. She is much better I think but still nothing happening as yet.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> A duck nest right below our front window! DH counted 10 eggs.


Oh wow. How cool. And thanks for sharing photo of the grandchildren, very cute. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Lovely blue skies here too, though quite a cool wind. The weather forecast last night said maybe even snow this far south on high ground. Yes, I hope they've got it wrong again!!


You were wishing for rain maybe you will get it in the form of snow. I'm blaming Bonnie she has had enough and now wants to share with us ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, well that was quite enough rain for a while I reckon. Still nothing with DD although today she was struggling to walk properly. :sm19: Tomorrow is to be 15c with showers and maybe a storm or two. But not the amount of rain that we had yesterday....at least I hope not.


As she gone past her due date yet Cathy?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like we have new babies arriving. So glad for good lab results for people and medications that are working. Visits from adorable grandchildren and wow, still snow up in Saskatchewan!! Sounds like quite the storm in Australia with possible flash flooding, which you don't need if delivery becomes imminent. Spring has arrived here. We are quite behind our southerners but a bit ahead of our distant neighbors in Saskatchewan. Two days of sun in a row.
> 
> DB is home from the hospital. We will see how he does with time. I wish him so much happiness but he can't accept it. So sad. I can't think about it too much but it is underlying everything. Do hope the new meds work.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear DB is home again, hope he does well on the new meds. Lovely photos. I think we would still call them daffodils here, they are a very unusual colour, very pretty. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> As she gone past her due date yet Cathy?


Hi Sonja, no she is due on the 27th, this Thursday.

And it has just started pouring rain very heavy. Good grief!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sonja, no she is due on the 27th, this Thursday.
> 
> And it has just started pouring rain very heavy. Good grief!


So any time now , hopefully sooner rather than later , are you all excited ? Well apart from daughter who will just be wishing to get on with things .

Are you at risk from flooding were you live ?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww congratulations to them. I am soooo glad baby hasnt been put in bin.... yet. LOL. :sm11:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> After all the frogging on my knitting I thought I might incorporate these buttons down the front instead of the cables.
> They're handmade from the co where I bought my cardigans in Queenstown. They depict our Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossom.
> They match the vibrant blue yarn quite well, and would add a bit of zing to the plain pattern. What do you folks think?


I love the buttons! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So any time now , hopefully sooner rather than later , are you all excited ? Well apart from daughter who will just be wishing to get on with things .
> 
> Are you at risk from flooding were you live ?


Yes we are all excited now.

No I wont get flooded here as my place is at the top of a hill. It has stopped raining again. For all the rain we got yesterday it has pretty much mostly soaked in now, not much lying around.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it's safe to post a picture of my first mystery socks that I finished. I'm still working on the other pair but have them on hold while I do a baby outfit for Jennie's baby shower, so need to have it in the mail by the end of the week if possible.


 :sm24: They look great.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The little purple dress I knitted before Christmas, looks so good on Athena and i love the little bloomers underneath.


Aaaw so cute! :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good night, sweet dreams. I may not be on in the morning, Christopher may have a dental appointment in Cheyenne to take care of a problem tooth, if so, Marla and I will be taking him. Fingers crossed that they have the time to fit him in and also that Marla is feeling much better.


Hope it all goes well for Chris and Marla.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great light fixtures all around It looks like you can start loading cabinets soon.


By this weekend, I think. Major hangup will be whether the floors are done and dry enough to walk on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> And of course you are not at all biased are you?
> Adorable as they are I assure they aren't the most adorable grandkids :sm02:


Absolutely biased and admit it, but also admit that I think all the TP grands are very special! I love reading updates on all of them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Looks really good.... (I've made DH stop for yarn when the car project had problems or the wrong needles. He is quite good about it after all these years.)


He's a definite keeper!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's OK just had to keep a check on him as they thought he had slight concussion and a visit to the doctor's in a week to get his stitches out


Hope it's true that if concussion, only a slight one. Hope he had a good night (you too--as you probably were the one awake checking on him).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes it's finished apart from the crochet edging but I don't know what possessed me to even start it never mind finish it and of course I haven't got enough buttons to match it


I was beginning to suspect that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some updates:


Gorgeous! I love the kitchen. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking very nice - I love her lights!


I think those were the biggest struggle. With the openess, she had to create a look that combined wanting a chandelier plus the country pendant lights with the ability to coordinate with living room lighting. She had to compromise on the chandelier--it will really make a difference when the console table is under the dining room window and the table and bench and chairs are in place.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not a recent finish of mine- but as I've posted it on the main forum (when talking about increases) figure i may as well put it here as well. Love this one- I often wear it as it stays on so well. Would like to do it again but it needs concentration and I already plenty that need that!


Really like that one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He is still asleep but I think I have come out in sympathy with him as I have a busting headache . I'm trying to massage it away .


Oh no. Hope it goes away quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Had a fun evening not
> Just spent the last 3 hours at the hospital with youngest son , he was playing football with his mates when he clashed heads with one of them now has stitches across eyebrow


 :sm06: Oh golly. I hope is ok.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam, you deserve to feel selfish and just think about you now and then. Glad you seem to feeling bit better and are drinking bit more. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, good to see you posting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mel, hope today is better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> You could pay for this ex nurse to go :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm24: Sounds like a good plan. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Finished the snake yesterday. Just over 100cms, 40 inches! Not the size I thought I was knitting. Will try another one but I don't think I want around a dozen of that size. We might need an extra room for them- well I could give them to her for her birthday and then they can live there! When I thought they were smaller I was thinking one here and one home.
> He does need a tongue still, but I'll wait and get bits like that some time when Spotlight have a sale of on eof there spend $100 pay $60. Don't like the eyes either- may change them when I do his tongue.


Cool snake, look foreward to seeing him? with his tongue. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not a recent finish of mine- but as I've posted it on the main forum (when talking about increases) figure i may as well put it here as well. Love this one- I often wear it as it stays on so well. Would like to do it again but it needs concentration and I already plenty that need that!


That is lovely Margaret. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thanks.
> see in your next post you have a headache. Hope it soon goes they aren't fun.
> And nwo I should do some tea. Trouble is my planned meal needs to go in the Weber- and it's raining. While it is covered from the rain as soon as it is opened up it gets exposed to rain. So I am likely to procrastinate for so long we end up making do!


Pleease keep the rain there this time. LOL. We have had enough for at least a week. I hope your "make do" meal was nice. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wow, very chatty this week already! Just now caught up. We went on a quick road trip this weekend. Left around 7:30 Friday morning, got to southwest Missouri about 6:30 pm. Stayed overnight at hubby's cousin's house, left around noon Saturday, drive halfway home Saturday, stayed overnight in St Charles Missouri, then finished the trip home Sunday.
> Back to working on my shawl. Was planning on taking it with me, but discovered two hours into the trip that it hadn't made it into the car....
> Just finished row 52.


You are very brave to think of knitting a lace design while being driven! I like how it is coming along.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:15am here and it is very damp and cool out there. Rain in the forecast today. ???????? Gage woke up with a sore throat and cough. Has a low grade fever so he is in bed and no school today.

I do my volunteer today but I won't be going.

Greg came to visit last night and Gage was over the moon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, well that was quite enough rain for a while I reckon. Still nothing with DD although today she was struggling to walk properly. :sm19: Tomorrow is to be 15c with showers and maybe a storm or two. But not the amount of rain that we had yesterday....at least I hope not.


We are heading down to those sorts of temperatures, but only at night! I see you are not online now, wondering if that means anything significant?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:15am here and it is very damp and cool out there. Rain in the forecast today. ???????? Gage woke up with a sore throat and cough. Has a low grade fever so he is in bed and no school today.
> 
> I do my volunteer today but I won't be going.
> 
> Greg came to visit last night and Gage was over the moon.


I see Deuce lurking down there! Lovely shot of father and son.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Like the snake Margaret, and the cabled shawl.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

For once the weather men got the forecast right , the lovely blue skies of this morning disappeared in a blink this afternoon and now we are in the middle of a very heavy icy hailstone. It's bouncing and the temperature has really dropped brrrr


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> For once the weather men got the forecast right , the lovely blue skies of this morning disappeared in a blink this afternoon and now we are in the middle of a very heavy icy hailstone. It's bouncing and the temperature has really dropped brrrr


That is a pity!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pleease keep the rain there this time. LOL. We have had enough for at least a week. I hope your "make do" meal was nice. :sm19:


Decided t do what was planned- and the rain stayed away though is back.
Had Favourite Baked Spaghetti Recipe posted by Sam back in February. Really good, and lots so will freeze some. Think Elizabeth will eat it so might freeze enough for us including her for Tuesday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wow, very chatty this week already! Just now caught up. We went on a quick road trip this weekend. Left around 7:30 Friday morning, got to southwest Missouri about 6:30 pm. Stayed overnight at hubby's cousin's house, left around noon Saturday, drive halfway home Saturday, stayed overnight in St Charles Missouri, then finished the trip home Sunday.
> Back to working on my shawl. Was planning on taking it with me, but discovered two hours into the trip that it hadn't made it into the car....
> Just finished row 52.


It's going to be lovely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> For once the weather men got the forecast right , the lovely blue skies of this morning disappeared in a blink this afternoon and now we are in the middle of a very heavy icy hailstone. It's bouncing and the temperature has really dropped brrrr


Hope the hail doesn't cause any damage.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Decided t do what was planned- and the rain stayed away though is back.
> Had Favourite Baked Spaghetti Recipe posted by Sam back in February. Really good, and lots so will freeze some. Think Elizabeth will eat it so might freeze enough for us including her for Tuesday.


Sounds good. We had lasagna over the weekend, so have had my pasta for the week. We sent most of the leftovers home with the kids so have to cook today. We 're getting the last of the Hello Fresh free box today so there's 3 meals to make in there. Plus I have the ham bone to make some soup---think I'll try to get a couple different ones like potato, bean, and celery out of the broth and ham bits. Wonder if ham bones are used in the bone broth diet?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Had along day. Mom was here for the day.
> 
> Got some knitting done. Finished one set a date Al.ost do e jacket of second set.
> 
> This set is for a wee preemie.


Lovely set Mel. Hope you had a nice visit with your mom.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My dental visit didn't turn out to be a good one. I have an infection in a tooth that is holding my bridge. It has to come out so that means I need a new bridge. Will be starting that procedure next month. What fun! To top it off, my shoulder is itching so much where the stitches are. I want to scratch scratch.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is almost 1 AM and I really need some sleep. Last night was not great. Tonight my tummy is upset so I hope curling up in bed will cure that and let me rest. The machine is back on so I would like not to have to keep unplugging to get up and down. Found out that my nurse took a new job starting next week. I hope the next next person is as good, but I doubt it. At least I am going to request the same person.... There is enough anxiety without wondering if I'm getting a good one or a not so good one. Here I just had her trained!!!!! and she loves wound vac patients. Wish it was something we could do ourselves, but it isn't.
> 
> Speaking of nurses.......... Any nurses going to Ohio in June?


Sorry to hear that you might have a change in nurses. It's annoying when you feel comfortable with someone and then they go and leave you. Hope you're able to get her back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> My dental visit didn't turn out to be a good one. I have an infection in a tooth that is holding my bridge. It has to come out so that means I need a new bridge. Will be starting that procedure next month. What fun! To top it off, my shoulder is itching so much where the stitches are. I want to scratch scratch.


Sorry to hear that. Hope your days get better from now on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I used to say that then I got neuralgia in the face twice , I've never known such pain especially the first time


I know that's not fun. I have it quite often and usually blame it on being out in the wind.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Finished the snake yesterday. Just over 100cms, 40 inches! Not the size I thought I was knitting. Will try another one but I don't think I want around a dozen of that size. We might need an extra room for them- well I could give them to her for her birthday and then they can live there! When I thought they were smaller I was thinking one here and one home.
> He does need a tongue still, but I'll wait and get bits like that some time when Spotlight have a sale of on eof there spend $100 pay $60. Don't like the eyes either- may change them when I do his tongue.


That's quite the snake. She'll love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been looking at the weather forecast and it's claiming that winter is coming back with chances of snow anywhere in the UK, I'm looking out the window and I see beautiful blue skies and it was quite nice when I was out with dog . I hope the weather men have got it wrong again


I hope so for your sake. It's raining here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not a recent finish of mine- but as I've posted it on the main forum (when talking about increases) figure i may as well put it here as well. Love this one- I often wear it as it stays on so well. Would like to do it again but it needs concentration and I already plenty that need that!


Very nice.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I see that many of you are feeling a little under the weather. So sorry for this. Please take care of yourself and get well soon.

Mel, I'm glad that Gage enjoyed his evening with Greg. Your knitting is wonderful as usual.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:15am here and it is very damp and cool out there. Rain in the forecast today. ???????? Gage woke up with a sore throat and cough. Has a low grade fever so he is in bed and no school today.
> 
> I do my volunteer today but I won't be going.
> 
> Greg came to visit last night and Gage was over the moon.


Gage sure does get a lot of sore throats. Does he still have his tonsils? He looks very happy with Greg. Hope things are going well with the two of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope your days get better from now on.


Thanks, I hope so too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I guess I'll wait to get it when I have someone to knit it for!


LOL! I bought it a couple years ago, I think I may have made a version of it for Carly's sister but I didn't put it in my Ravelry notebook so don't remember for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Was this one of the MKAL's? Who is the designer?


Yes, it was the Sock Knitters Anonymous MKAL, Jack of the Green by Claire Ellen.

The other is Pinnacles and Turrets by Anita Grahn. I'll take a picture later of where I am on those.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I forgot to mention that I have four pillowed tube lights up there. You can't see the tubes but they are special from a photographer friend of mine so keep colors true. Gerry says I need to be careful at night It looks like a landing strip. Great to have such good light, plus three big windows. I can work any time, day or night.


Wow, that's great!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Didn't know Marla was feeling bad. Hope the tooth can be addressed right away. There is nothing worse than a toothache....


She's not sure if it's the changes with all the new supplements that she started for the holistic doctor or if she picked up a bug, but she sounds much better this morning.

He has to be in Gering, Ne at 11:30 this morning instead of Cheyenne, so that's good, Gering is only about 37 miles away, straight through Scottsbluff and then your there, hardly any separation of towns at all. Marla and I will take him and then do something in Scottsbluff while he's in the dentist, it's a broken tooth that is causing problems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's interesting doing a pattern and not knowing how it will turn out isn't it?


Yes it is, it's rather exciting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is almost 1 AM and I really need some sleep. Last night was not great. Tonight my tummy is upset so I hope curling up in bed will cure that and let me rest. The machine is back on so I would like not to have to keep unplugging to get up and down. Found out that my nurse took a new job starting next week. I hope the next next person is as good, but I doubt it. At least I am going to request the same person.... There is enough anxiety without wondering if I'm getting a good one or a not so good one. Here I just had her trained!!!!! and she loves wound vac patients. Wish it was something we could do ourselves, but it isn't.
> 
> Speaking of nurses.......... Any nurses going to Ohio in June?


I hope you got some decent sleep and the tummy ache is gone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Jynx has a couple of really suggestions in here- exercise. Why not set your alarm for every hour make yourself get up and walk for a few minutes (I try to do this becuase it is meant to be better for you anyway just to change position).
> And keep a drink by your chair so you can drink throughout the day.
> Or combine these two actions and set the alarm (away from you so you have to get up to shut it up) and go and have a drink while you are up. And this will also mean that you need to get up out your chair often to visit a little room so increasing a little more the movement.
> 
> Sounds like it is just as well I went out when I did as it is now raining. I went to McDonalds, asked for a toasted sandwich and a Seniors coffee (free with purchases over $3). Becuase I had a coffee and sandwich the sandwich was $3 because of a deal. Doesn't make sense that I can get a cheaper sandwich by having a free coffee becuase I bought the sandwich! The coffee alone would be significantly more than that though. Haven't paid for a coffee in McDonalds for over a year now as it is cheaper to get a garden salad and a coffee than just a coffee.


Crazy isn't it? McDonalds coffee isn't bad either. 
It poured here last night, I fell asleep to the music of the rain drops.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I hope Christopher can get in to the dentist, nothing worse than a toothache.
> 
> I have a doctors appointment in the morning, I sure hope we don't get much snow/ sleet overnight, I don't want icy roads & I need prescriptions renewed. I can't believe it but I just checked the weather & it's to continue like this until Thursday now???? My mom always said, Late Easter, late spring & that sure seems to be true this year. I feel sorry for the farmers who had crops out all winter & still must try to harvest them to get their crop insurance, they will be so late with this years planting they probably won't get a crop, crazy


They will see him in Gering today, and then if needed they'll send him to Cheyenne, but hopefully they'll be able to just pull the offending piece in Gering and be done with it. 
I hope that you are able to get in to town with not problem, icy roads are worse than almost anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A bit like a drops pattern ????and then realising you don't like it at all


I've liked all the Drops patterns I've done so far, I've done about 6-8 of them, the first couple were a bit interesting to decifer in places, but now I think I have them down pretty well. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Finished the snake yesterday. Just over 100cms, 40 inches! Not the size I thought I was knitting. Will try another one but I don't think I want around a dozen of that size. We might need an extra room for them- well I could give them to her for her birthday and then they can live there! When I thought they were smaller I was thinking one here and one home.
> He does need a tongue still, but I'll wait and get bits like that some time when Spotlight have a sale of on eof there spend $100 pay $60. Don't like the eyes either- may change them when I do his tongue.


It's so cute!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I was just going to start on Block 10 of the Knitterati afghan and it calls for the German twisted cast on. Has anyone ever done this? I checked the video and see that it's a stretchy cast on and I wonder why they would want to do this for an afghan block. Any ideas? It's going to take me a while to get on to it. I'm off to physio now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been looking at the weather forecast and it's claiming that winter is coming back with chances of snow anywhere in the UK, I'm looking out the window and I see beautiful blue skies and it was quite nice when I was out with dog . I hope the weather men have got it wrong again


 :sm06: 
I hope you don't get winter back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never thought of wheels and I sure need them on my craft tables. I have two, each 6 feet long and the tops are make out of countertops. One is completely covered with a cutting mat that is clear (except of course for the grid) That I special ordered (don't remember the company name) that I love. Boy are they HEAVY! I really need to ask DH if he will put on wheels for me....IF I ever get them cleared off.....LOL. Wouldn't it be nice to find wheels that would just slip on the feet of table legs; you know so you could just lift up the table and slip them on? I think that would be a great idea to manufacture!


RookieRetiree said:


> I saw her craft area and am thoroughly green with envy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not a recent finish of mine- but as I've posted it on the main forum (when talking about increases) figure i may as well put it here as well. Love this one- I often wear it as it stays on so well. Would like to do it again but it needs concentration and I already plenty that need that!


Oooohhhh!!!! I LOVE that Margaret, I am a sucker for cables and that has wonderful shape too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really, I know! But I do acknowledge her concern as so many 18 & 19 yr olds are much more immature than she is at 23.


Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Old lady at the ripe old age of 23. lol There will be plenty of Oxford students her age to hang out with, I would imagine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I'm sure she will! Think she was thinking in terms of during the week. She said the classes are done quite differently than what she is used to also. She will meet with professor perhaps twice a week with only 1 or 2 other students for a period of time.
She will be given an assignment and then meet again later. The much, much smaller class size is great.



RookieRetiree said:


> But I hope she does take advantage of her proximity to so much history and beautiful sites. She can take weekend trips to other countries like we do States.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can see them all imprinting on Jeanette and following her everywhere!


Dreamweaver said:


> Cool..... You will have to beome a duck wrangler when they hatch.
> 
> We have a pair of Mallards visiting us every morning and taking a dip in the pool and then preening themselves. They don't seem to be bothered by Gerry out there reading at all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mama duck is beautiful. She does blend in very well too.


RookieRetiree said:


> You'll have to expand the photo to be able to see the duck from the nest.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: They look great.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an amazing room it sounds like! I love the idea of cupboards all the way around. I would LOVE that! I'd also add in a small twin size bed so when I got tired I'd just curl up there and sleep! Of course no one would ever see me the majority of the time I'm afraid!
Add in a small dorm size fridge and that would be my home within my home! Oh and tv too!



Dreamweaver said:


> I have the room over the two car garage. It was supposed to be rec. room with wet bar and it's own shower bath. The shower is full of wire baskets of yarn and batting! I lined the entire room with kitchen cabinets so there is tons of storage and Gerry took the pole out of the closet and made shelves on 3 sides. I can store a lot of stuff and still have to have a bunch of big plastic tubs for yarn. The best part... I can be as messy as I want and no one sees it. I never have to pick up! We've been thinking about a move, but I would have a hard time giving up that space.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw so cute! :sm11: :sm24:


Thank you. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope it all goes well for Chris and Marla.


Thank you, hopefully they'll both be feeling much better today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:15am here and it is very damp and cool out there. Rain in the forecast today. ???????? Gage woke up with a sore throat and cough. Has a low grade fever so he is in bed and no school today.
> 
> I do my volunteer today but I won't be going.
> 
> Greg came to visit last night and Gage was over the moon.


Poor Gage, he sure has had a heck of a year, I hope he feels much better soon. 
Great picture though of Gage and his dad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> For once the weather men got the forecast right , the lovely blue skies of this morning disappeared in a blink this afternoon and now we are in the middle of a very heavy icy hailstone. It's bouncing and the temperature has really dropped brrrr


Oi!!! I hope that it passes quickly and no damage is done from the hail.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> My dental visit didn't turn out to be a good one. I have an infection in a tooth that is holding my bridge. It has to come out so that means I need a new bridge. Will be starting that procedure next month. What fun! To top it off, my shoulder is itching so much where the stitches are. I want to scratch scratch.


YUCK!! and double YUCK!! Unfortunately not much to do about the itching.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My dental visit didn't turn out to be a good one. I have an infection in a tooth that is holding my bridge. It has to come out so that means I need a new bridge. Will be starting that procedure next month. What fun! To top it off, my shoulder is itching so much where the stitches are. I want to scratch scratch.


Thats not good at all. Bad enough the cost of a tooth coming out but then to have to change your bridge becuase of it as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really, I know! But I do acknowledge her concern as so many 18 & 19 yr olds are much more immature than she is at 23.


LOL! Yes they are, but who knows, maybe they'll surprise her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I can see them all imprinting on Jeanette and following her everywhere!


LOL!!! Now I'm envisioning Jeanette walking around followed by a flock of ducklings with the mother duck bringing up the rear. :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure she will find older "kids" too but Hannah seems to fit in whatever age group. She is quite approachable.
She will only be there for a short time; will be home Aug. 4th. She has only scheduled 2 classes for the fall when she returns and has already been accepted for the Hawaii/Australia/New Zealand/Figi study abroad program for Spring 2018. It delays graduation by a semester but so worth the experience of going to other countries. These are definitely opportunities of a lifetime and will go far with her degree in International Affairs. I just wish I could pop into her luggage and go with her to have some fun myself!



Dreamweaver said:


> She will find some older when she gets there. My niece just did a year at Cambridge and she is 30 something. Lots of grad work. It will be a great experience and just being there will lead to some sightseeing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the lighting fixture in both the bathroom and the kitchen. The kitchen is really coming together beautifully with the island and all else. Also, like the round mirror in the bathroom.


RookieRetiree said:


> Some updates:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sure she will find older "kids" too but Hannah seems to fit in whatever age group. She is quite approachable.
> She will only be there for a short time; will be home Aug. 4th. She has only scheduled 2 classes for the fall when she returns and has already been accepted for the Hawaii/Australia/New Zealand/Figi study abroad program for Spring 2018. It delays graduation by a semester but so worth the experience of going to other countries. These are definitely opportunities of a lifetime and will go far with her degree in International Affairs. I just wish I could pop into her luggage and go with her to have some fun myself!


I can't blame you, I'd love to climb into her suitcase right along side you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Crazy isn't it? McDonalds coffee isn't bad either.
> It poured here last night, I fell asleep to the music of the rain drops.


I like their coffee.
it's raining and blowing here tonight- not so that it is likely to cause any problems though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! (kept forgetting to mention them!, sorry Fan.)


Sorlenna said:


> I think the buttons are perfect for it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was just going to start on Block 10 of the Knitterati afghan and it calls for the German twisted cast on. Has anyone ever done this? I checked the video and see that it's a stretchy cast on and I wonder why they would want to do this for an afghan block. Any ideas? It's going to take me a while to get on to it. I'm off to physio now.


It may just be a personal preference or because it is two colours.
I'm 2/3 of the way through 9- love this one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is an "escape room" was this something from last year's KAP?



pacer said:


> I did one just before Christmas for an office party. It was a great deal of fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam you are one of the most UNselfish individuals I know! Don't worry about lack of recipes as you always give us so much. You need to think of yourself more IMHO anyway! Glad most tests came back with good results; understand completely not wanting to take the statins. I wonder if there is something else you could do along the lines of eating that would help lower your cholesterol besides what you currently are doing?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oooohhhh!!!! I LOVE that Margaret, I am a sucker for cables and that has wonderful shape too.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kathy-kelly-cabled-capelet First excuse out the way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good grief! Guess it could be worse, but holey moley you sure have enough on your plate. Sending prayers for a quick healing for your youngest.


Swedenme said:


> Had a fun evening not
> Just spent the last 3 hours at the hospital with youngest son , he was playing football with his mates when he clashed heads with one of them now has stitches across eyebrow


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the playsuit and that yarn!


Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the other mystery sock KAL that I joined but am taking a hiatus from them to work on a baby outfit that needs done.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s6741-playsuit


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was just going to start on Block 10 of the Knitterati afghan and it calls for the German twisted cast on. Has anyone ever done this? I checked the video and see that it's a stretchy cast on and I wonder why they would want to do this for an afghan block. Any ideas? It's going to take me a while to get on to it. I'm off to physio now.


I use the Twisted german cast on for top down socks and it works great for stretchiness...not sure why it's used for a square. Very interested though,

Good luck finding a good video for the cast on. Here's one I like:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Now I'm envisioning Jeanette walking around followed by a flock of ducklings with the mother duck bringing up the rear. :sm23:


I certainly have the waddle down pat: need to work on the quacking!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sure she will find older "kids" too but Hannah seems to fit in whatever age group. She is quite approachable.
> She will only be there for a short time; will be home Aug. 4th. She has only scheduled 2 classes for the fall when she returns and has already been accepted for the Hawaii/Australia/New Zealand/Figi study abroad program for Spring 2018. It delays graduation by a semester but so worth the experience of going to other countries. These are definitely opportunities of a lifetime and will go far with her degree in International Affairs. I just wish I could pop into her luggage and go with her to have some fun myself!


That one ought to be very interesting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is an "escape room" was this something from last year's KAP?


Our kids went through one. Check with Hannah to see if there are any near you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No he's right in the middle of trying to get a lot of coursework for different subjects finished then a couple of exams


So it's a real handy time to get a crack in the head????Hope he's feeling ok today & can get his work done. Good luck with exams


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kathy-kelly-cabled-capelet First excuse out the way.


Thank you Margaret, I have that saved to do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the playsuit and that yarn!


 :sm24: 
The yarn is sooo soft. Of course cotton would probably be the better choice since it's going to Texas, but oh well, the next outfits I'll do some cotton.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Finished the snake yesterday. Just over 100cms, 40 inches! Not the size I thought I was knitting. Will try another one but I don't think I want around a dozen of that size. We might need an extra room for them- well I could give them to her for her birthday and then they can live there! When I thought they were smaller I was thinking one here and one home.
> He does need a tongue still, but I'll wait and get bits like that some time when Spotlight have a sale of on eof there spend $100 pay $60. Don't like the eyes either- may change them when I do his tongue.


I like your colors but that's one thing I would never knit, I hate snakes, stuffed or live, they creep me out????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I certainly have the waddle down pat: need to work on the quacking!


LOL! I had the waddle down pat when I was pregnant, worked at McDonalds then and they used to sing that old McD's add with the kids in the rain gear jumping in puddles, "quack quack waddle waddle, if it rains all day pretend your a duck, or if your preggers" Everyone was sure I was going to have twins, only gained 25 pounds but I more than doubled in size. :sm06:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He is still asleep but I think I have come out in sympathy with him as I have a busting headache . I'm trying to massage it away .


I hope it goes soon. Have you ever tried Japanese mint oil? I find it really helps


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sam, it's perfectly OK for you to spend time thinking about you. Take as long as you like. As long as we know you're OK we can manage perfectly well without any recipes. I know I have more than enough in my library to keep me going. Hope you're feeling much better today. I sometimes think that when one takes a variety of any drugs they all fight one another. May be you function better without Motrin or maybe your new doctor could suggest an alternative. Take care of yourself Sam - we all love you. Lots of (gentle) hugs from across the pond.


????????. Take care, Sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up, so I'm going to pop off and do some knitting, or maybe dishes, probably knitting. lolol 
Have a great day!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's a lot of driving in a short time. I bet you felt frustrated not having any knitting to do. The shawl is coming along well, it's going to be beautiful.


My DH always bugs me about bringing my knitting & I ask if I'm to sit there like a lump????He thinks I should be looking at the scenery & if I knit I can't look around


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nikki the shawl is looking so beautiful! I am envious of your knitting skills. I love the pattern.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wow, very chatty this week already! Just now caught up. We went on a quick road trip this weekend. Left around 7:30 Friday morning, got to southwest Missouri about 6:30 pm. Stayed overnight at hubby's cousin's house, left around noon Saturday, drive halfway home Saturday, stayed overnight in St Charles Missouri, then finished the trip home Sunday.
> Back to working on my shawl. Was planning on taking it with me, but discovered two hours into the trip that it hadn't made it into the car....
> Just finished row 52.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH always bugs me about bringing my knitting & I ask if I'm to sit there like a lump????He thinks I should be looking at the scenery & if I knit I can't look around


David used to do that same thing, finally I started telling him what was outside my window as I knit and he finally figured out that I could knit and look at the scenery, now he asks if I have my knitting? LOL!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH always bugs me about bringing my knitting & I ask if I'm to sit there like a lump????He thinks I should be looking at the scenery & if I knit I can't look around


I knit and look at scenery- can always stop if extra good and warrants extra attention. I figure if I;m sitting like a lump in the car or wherever I may as well be doing something.

And now I am going to bed as it it Wednesday now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You were wishing for rain maybe you will get it in the form of snow. I'm blaming Bonnie she has had enough and now wants to share with us ????


I've certainly had enough of the darn stuff. About 4 inches on the deck this morning& still more in the forcast. I wish someone would give Mother Nature some hormones,she needs to get over this PMS???? It's blowing like mad & snow still in the forcast til Thursday. Sunday we are finally to warm up to 12C/55F, it will feel like a heat wave????If it actually shows up, the nicer weather is always at least 4 days away


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful set; love the color combo too.



gagesmom said:


> Had along day. Mom was here for the day.
> 
> Got some knitting done. Finished one set a date Al.ost do e jacket of second set.
> 
> This set is for a wee preemie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've certainly had enough of themdarn stuff. About 4 inches on the deck this morning& still more in the forcast. I wish someone would give Mother Nature some hormones,she needs to get over this PMS???? It's blowing like mad & snow still in the forcast til Thursday. Sunday we are finally to warm up to 12C/55F, it will feel like a heat wave????If it actually shows up, the nicer weather is always at least 4 days away


I'm starting to feel cold (so another good reason to get to bed)- and it is 14 outside here, feels like 12.3 going down to 10. And it did drop suddenly.
TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think that this is pretty much what she has in mind of doing. ????


darowil said:


> Or she could somewhere different every weekend and never leave England! (or indeed go very far)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> My dental visit didn't turn out to be a good one. I have an infection in a tooth that is holding my bridge. It has to come out so that means I need a new bridge. Will be starting that procedure next month. What fun! To top it off, my shoulder is itching so much where the stitches are. I want to scratch scratch.


That sounds expensive, not good.i hope it's not too painful


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never heard of pillowed tube lights. What a wonderful feature along with the windows.


Dreamweaver said:


> I forgot to mention that I have four pillowed tube lights up there. You can't see the tubes but they are special from a photographer friend of mine so keep colors true. Gerry says I need to be careful at night It looks like a landing strip. Great to have such good light, plus three big windows. I can work any time, day or night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never thought of wheels and I sure need them on my craft tables. I have two, each 6 feet long and the tops are make out of countertops. One is completely covered with a cutting mat that is clear (except of course for the grid) That I special ordered (don't remember the company name) that I love. Boy are they HEAVY! I really need to ask DH if he will put on wheels for me....IF I ever get them cleared off.....LOL. Wouldn't it be nice to find wheels that would just slip on the feet of table legs; you know so you could just lift up the table and slip them on? I think that would be a great idea to manufacture!


Maybe you'll have to design the wheels & attachments & Brantley can patent them & install. I would love wheels on the desk in my sewing room, my FIL built it & it's like lifting on the side of the barn to move it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is an "escape room" was this something from last year's KAP?


I've been wondering that too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd be in on taking up a collection to get you here! Of course it would have to be BIG donations all around and don't think I'd be able to do much.....LOL. How lovely it would be for you to be at the KAP along with many of our other friends/family from here!


darowil said:


> You could pay for this ex nurse to go :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you'll have to design the wheels & attachments & Brantley can patent them & install. I would love wheels on the desk in my sewing room, my FIL built it & it's like lifting on the side of the barn to move it.


They have some removable ones for wire crates; maybe adding something like that onto table leg risers where the leg fits into it will work?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is delightful Margaret! Do show us again when the eyes and tongue are added.


darowil said:


> Finished the snake yesterday. Just over 100cms, 40 inches! Not the size I thought I was knitting. Will try another one but I don't think I want around a dozen of that size. We might need an extra room for them- well I could give them to her for her birthday and then they can live there! When I thought they were smaller I was thinking one here and one home.
> He does need a tongue still, but I'll wait and get bits like that some time when Spotlight have a sale of on eof there spend $100 pay $60. Don't like the eyes either- may change them when I do his tongue.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam you are one of the most UNselfish individuals I know! Don't worry about lack of recipes as you always give us so much. You need to think of yourself more IMHO anyway! Glad most tests came back with good results; understand completely not wanting to take the statins. I wonder if there is something else you could do along the lines of eating that would help lower your cholesterol besides what you currently are doing?


I've been told taking odourless garlic capsules helps & a friend eats oatmeal with 1/4 cup hemp hearts in it each morning & it lowered her cholesterol enough that she could get off the meds. I tried the hemp hearts & like the nutty flavour they add to oatmeal but they don't like me


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a beautiful cape/shawl Margaret.


darowil said:


> Not a recent finish of mine- but as I've posted it on the main forum (when talking about increases) figure i may as well put it here as well. Love this one- I often wear it as it stays on so well. Would like to do it again but it needs concentration and I already plenty that need that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never heard of pillowed tube lights. What a wonderful feature along with the windows.


I think they are fluorescent lights with rounded covers, I've seen them here but didn't know they were called that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret lovely shawl
Melody, cute baby set, really nice colors
Well, I better get off here & get moving.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is such a dear picture of Gage hugging his dad.
Hope Gage feels better soon.


gagesmom said:


> 8:15am here and it is very damp and cool out there. Rain in the forecast today. ???????? Gage woke up with a sore throat and cough. Has a low grade fever so he is in bed and no school today.
> 
> I do my volunteer today but I won't be going.
> 
> Greg came to visit last night and Gage was over the moon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

In the bone broth diet I'm following they recommend avoiding pork and of the 9 bone broth recipes a couple of them add pig feet to the chicken. There are bone broth recipes using beef, chicken, and fish on this diet. I'll double check with the support group about using ham bone for you.


RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds good. We had lasagna over the weekend, so have had my pasta for the week. We sent most of the leftovers home with the kids so have to cook today. We 're getting the last of the Hello Fresh free box today so there's 3 meals to make in there. Plus I have the ham bone to make some soup---think I'll try to get a couple different ones like potato, bean, and celery out of the broth and ham bits. Wonder if ham bones are used in the bone broth diet?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

But what is it?


RookieRetiree said:


> Our kids went through one. Check with Hannah to see if there are any near you.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> My dental visit didn't turn out to be a good one. I have an infection in a tooth that is holding my bridge. It has to come out so that means I need a new bridge. Will be starting that procedure next month. What fun! To top it off, my shoulder is itching so much where the stitches are. I want to scratch scratch.


So sorry to learn this. Would it be possible to replace the damaged tooth with an implant? It might conserve more of your bone and let you still use your current bridge. Glad your scalp is healing well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to get busy so will TTYL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks.
> see in your next post you have a headache. Hope it soon goes they aren't fun.
> And nwo I should do some tea. Trouble is my planned meal needs to go in the Weber- and it's raining. While it is covered from the rain as soon as it is opened up it gets exposed to rain. So I am likely to procrastinate for so long we end up making do!


What's a Weber?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> For once the weather men got the forecast right , the lovely blue skies of this morning disappeared in a blink this afternoon and now we are in the middle of a very heavy icy hailstone. It's bouncing and the temperature has really dropped brrrr


It has been quite a nice day up here although chilly. Seems to be a breeze getting up now and that wind is COLD! We have Caitlin here overnight as her dad's working and her mum is going to an award dinner as their pharmacy has been nominated by one of their customers as 'Pharmacy of the Year" - keep your fingers crossed for them! We took her up to the garden centre this afternoon to see the rabbits, budgies and chinchillas that they have there, and then called in at the park on the way home.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> My dental visit didn't turn out to be a good one. I have an infection in a tooth that is holding my bridge. It has to come out so that means I need a new bridge. Will be starting that procedure next month. What fun! To top it off, my shoulder is itching so much where the stitches are. I want to scratch scratch.


Sorry your dental visit wasn't a good one. I was there too today, but fortunately didn't need anything done although he told me I have a bit of bone loss and two of my back teeth (those that I've got left at the back!) are a bit shoogley.(wobbly) I'm almost phobic about the dentist and not getting any better about it! He said as I left "See you in 6 months," and I thought "No way, it'll be nearer a year before I'll be back!" :sm12: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been wondering that too.


http://www.escapeology.net/?gclid=CNmMk8CEwNMCFVSewAodg8QB8A

There are quite a few of them around here. Good clean teamwork fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> In the bone broth diet I'm following they recommend avoiding pork and of the 9 bone broth recipes a couple of them add pig feet to the chicken. There are bone broth recipes using beef, chicken, and fish on this diet. I'll double check with the support group about using ham bone for you.


It will become soup which has its own health benefits.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I use the Twisted german cast on for top down socks and it works great for stretchiness...not sure why it's used for a square. Very interested though,
> 
> Good luck finding a good video for the cast on. Here's one I like:
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've certainly had enough of the darn stuff. About 4 inches on the deck this morning& still more in the forcast. I wish someone would give Mother Nature some hormones,she needs to get over this PMS???? It's blowing like mad & snow still in the forcast til Thursday. Sunday we are finally to warm up to 12C/55F, it will feel like a heat wave????If it actually shows up, the nicer weather is always at least 4 days away


I feel for you. I remember those days when I thought the snow would never end.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds expensive, not good.i hope it's not too painful


It shouldn't be too bad. The dentist said the bone is gone. My friend suggested I think about getting implants. I've had so much dental work that I cringe at the thought of more work. I remember what my DH went through for his implants.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry to learn this. Would it be possible to replace the damaged tooth with an implant? It might conserve more of your bone and let you still use your current bridge. Glad your scalp is healing well.


There isn't enough bone there. I would need to have bone implanted and then hope that it takes. It's my shoulder that had the surgery but thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> It has been quite a nice day up here although chilly. Seems to be a breeze getting up now and that wind is COLD! We have Caitlin here overnight as her dad's working and her mum is going to an award dinner as their pharmacy has been nominated by one of their customers as 'Pharmacy of the Year" - keep your fingers crossed for them! We took her up to the garden centre this afternoon to see the rabbits, budgies and chinchillas that they have there, and then called in at the park on the way home.


Hope the pharmacy wins the award. I'll bet Caitlin enjoyed seeing all the animals. Looks like she's enjoying the swing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry your dental visit wasn't a good one. I was there too today, but fortunately didn't need anything done although he told me I have a bit of bone loss and two of my back teeth (those that I've got left at the back!) are a bit shoogley.(wobbly) I'm almost phobic about the dentist and not getting any better about it! He said as I left "See you in 6 months," and I thought "No way, it'll be nearer a year before I'll be back!" :sm12: :sm16: :sm09:


Yes, I know what you mean. I was hoping to save that back tooth. Why couldn't it have been on the other side or on the bottom. I have lots of extras there. :sm12:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I use the Twisted german cast on for top down socks and it works great for stretchiness...not sure why it's used for a square. Very interested though,
> 
> Good luck finding a good video for the cast on. Here's one I like:
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sure she will find older "kids" too but Hannah seems to fit in whatever age group. She is quite approachable.
> She will only be there for a short time; will be home Aug. 4th. She has only scheduled 2 classes for the fall when she returns and has already been accepted for the Hawaii/Australia/New Zealand/Figi study abroad program for Spring 2018. It delays graduation by a semester but so worth the experience of going to other countries. These are definitely opportunities of a lifetime and will go far with her degree in International Affairs. I just wish I could pop into her luggage and go with her to have some fun myself!


Jump into her suitcase Gwen. We could have such fun!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, sorry you have to change nurses.
Liz, hope you feel better soon.
Margaret, nice snake and lovely lace.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just glanced briefly, but does it cast on 2 stitches at a time? I didn't use sound because I'm watching NCIS Los Angeles!


The first becomes 2 stitches because it doesn't use a slip knot and then just one from then on.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, sounds like a fun day for Caitlin.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> Looks really good.... (I've made DH stop for yarn when the car project had problems or the wrong needles. He is quite good about it after all these years.)


I actually thought about that, but we were really trying to make it in time for supper, so were limiting break times to just gas stops and drive thru food


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is almost 1 AM and I really need some sleep. Last night was not great. Tonight my tummy is upset so I hope curling up in bed will cure that and let me rest. The machine is back on so I would like not to have to keep unplugging to get up and down. Found out that my nurse took a new job starting next week. I hope the next next person is as good, but I doubt it. At least I am going to request the same person.... There is enough anxiety without wondering if I'm getting a good one or a not so good one. Here I just had her trained!!!!! and she loves wound vac patients. Wish it was something we could do ourselves, but it isn't.
> 
> Speaking of nurses.......... Any nurses going to Ohio in June?


Well, since I can't go back to work until 14 weeks (was hoping for 12), I will probably be there!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never thought of wheels and I sure need them on my craft tables. I have two, each 6 feet long and the tops are make out of countertops. One is completely covered with a cutting mat that is clear (except of course for the grid) That I special ordered (don't remember the company name) that I love. Boy are they HEAVY! I really need to ask DH if he will put on wheels for me....IF I ever get them cleared off.....LOL. Wouldn't it be nice to find wheels that would just slip on the feet of table legs; you know so you could just lift up the table and slip them on? I think that would be a great idea to manufacture!


Look for the little wheeled platforms or "dollies" at your nearest homedepot or hardware store. I have them under my freeze dryer and they are great. They cost about ten dollars each but were well worth it for the convenience.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> Not a recent finish of mine- but as I've posted it on the main forum (when talking about increases) figure i may as well put it here as well. Love this one- I often wear it as it stays on so well. Would like to do it again but it needs concentration and I already plenty that need that!


Very nice!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> There isn't enough bone there. I would need to have bone implanted and then hope that it takes. It's my shoulder that had the surgery but thank you.


Sorry. Of course it is your shoulder. Glad it is healing.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

angelam said:


> That's a lot of driving in a short time. I bet you felt frustrated not having any knitting to do. The shawl is coming along well, it's going to be beautiful.


Frustrated... and bored! Lol


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> My dental visit didn't turn out to be a good one. I have an infection in a tooth that is holding my bridge. It has to come out so that means I need a new bridge. Will be starting that procedure next month. What fun! To top it off, my shoulder is itching so much where the stitches are. I want to scratch scratch.


Ouch on the infected tooth, I think dental pain is the worst. As far as the shoulder, they always say that itching is a symptom of healing.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> I was just going to start on Block 10 of the Knitterati afghan and it calls for the German twisted cast on. Has anyone ever done this? I checked the video and see that it's a stretchy cast on and I wonder why they would want to do this for an afghan block. Any ideas? It's going to take me a while to get on to it. I'm off to physio now.


I have. Once I got the hang of it, I really liked it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> My dental visit didn't turn out to be a good one. I have an infection in a tooth that is holding my bridge. It has to come out so that means I need a new bridge. Will be starting that procedure next month. What fun! To top it off, my shoulder is itching so much where the stitches are. I want to scratch scratch.


No doubt that is going to cost!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just glanced briefly, but does it cast on 2 stitches at a time? I didn't use sound because I'm watching NCIS Los Angeles!


No, it's only 1 stitch at a time, although it looks like 2 at first.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, sorry you have to change nurses.
> Liz, hope you feel better soon.
> Margaret, nice snake and lovely lace.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well, since I can't go back to work until 14 weeks (was hoping for 12), I will probably be there!


How's your shoulder?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Ouch on the infected tooth, I think dental pain is the worst. As far as the shoulder, they always say that itching is a symptom of healing.


I'm sure you're right.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have. Once I got the hang of it, I really liked it


I'm practicising and it's going quite well.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nikki the shawl is looking so beautiful! I am envious of your knitting skills. I love the pattern.


Thank you. It's actually been a fairly easy pattern to follow, very well written, and makes learning to knit from charts easy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No doubt that is going to cost!


Yes, it will but it has to be done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It has been quite a nice day up here although chilly. Seems to be a breeze getting up now and that wind is COLD! We have Caitlin here overnight as her dad's working and her mum is going to an award dinner as their pharmacy has been nominated by one of their customers as 'Pharmacy of the Year" - keep your fingers crossed for them! We took her up to the garden centre this afternoon to see the rabbits, budgies and chinchillas that they have there, and then called in at the park on the way home.


She is such a bonny child!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, it will but it has to be done.


Better to be paying I guess, rather than the enforced total extractions that I had to go through before they would operate on my hernia. Don't like dentures.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> How's your shoulder?


Getting better, little by little. As of yesterday, six weeks mark, only need to use the sling on an as needed basis, like when I'm doing a lot of walking or in a crowd or such. Can use the arm, but no lifting over a couple pounds. My ROM is very limited right now, but working on stretching to improve that. At 10 weeks I will be able to lift up to 15 pounds, and at 14 weeks boy restrictions.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> My dental visit didn't turn out to be a good one. I have an infection in a tooth that is holding my bridge. It has to come out so that means I need a new bridge. Will be starting that procedure next month. What fun! To top it off, my shoulder is itching so much where the stitches are. I want to scratch scratch.


Sorry to hear about your tooth and the new bridge , did they give you something for the infection?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope it goes soon. Have you ever tried Japanese mint oil? I find it really helps


Never heard of it but I will look out for it as I get a lot of headaches


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> But what is it?


I'm thinking it's something I saw on one of the shows I watch . I room were you have to search for clues and find a way out of it , would be fun to play detective and find a a way out .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It has been quite a nice day up here although chilly. Seems to be a breeze getting up now and that wind is COLD! We have Caitlin here overnight as her dad's working and her mum is going to an award dinner as their pharmacy has been nominated by one of their customers as 'Pharmacy of the Year" - keep your fingers crossed for them! We took her up to the garden centre this afternoon to see the rabbits, budgies and chinchillas that they have there, and then called in at the park on the way home.


Lovely Caitlin , her hair has really lightened up to what it was when she was a baby . 
Here has turned really chilly to what it was , no more hail but a really cold wind


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Getting better, little by little. As of yesterday, six weeks mark, only need to use the sling on an as needed basis, like when I'm doing a lot of walking or in a crowd or such. Can use the arm, but no lifting over a couple pounds. My ROM is very limited right now, but working on stretching to improve that. At 10 weeks I will be able to lift up to 15 pounds, and at 14 weeks boy restrictions.


Can't believe it's been6 weeks already , glad to hear that it's healing nicely


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It has been quite a nice day up here although chilly. Seems to be a breeze getting up now and that wind is COLD! We have Caitlin here overnight as her dad's working and her mum is going to an award dinner as their pharmacy has been nominated by one of their customers as 'Pharmacy of the Year" - keep your fingers crossed for them! We took her up to the garden centre this afternoon to see the rabbits, budgies and chinchillas that they have there, and then called in at the park on the way home.


Good luck to your DIL

I'll bet Caitlin had a great time. She sure is growing up, what a cutie

I think the "Weber" Margaret was talking about is the BBQ


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well, since I can't go back to work until 14 weeks (was hoping for 12), I will probably be there!


????Probably better for you shoulder to have the extra time & bonus you get to attend KAP. Too bad in so far away


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Getting better, little by little. As of yesterday, six weeks mark, only need to use the sling on an as needed basis, like when I'm doing a lot of walking or in a crowd or such. Can use the arm, but no lifting over a couple pounds. My ROM is very limited right now, but working on stretching to improve that. At 10 weeks I will be able to lift up to 15 pounds, and at 14 weeks boy restrictions.


When I had mine done they told me nothing over 10 pounds for 6 months


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never heard of it but I will look out for it as I get a lot of headaches


If you can't find it, let me know. Our local drug store carries it & often has tiny sample vials, I could pop one in the mail for you to try. When I use it, more than 1/2 the time I don't have to use any other drugs, especially if I use it before the headache gets too bad


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking it's something I saw on one of the shows I watch . I room were you have to search for clues and find a way out of it , would be fun to play detective and find a a way out .


That's it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

croched baby flipflops and sandles. free patterns. very good to practice your crochet on. --- sam

http://www.whistleandivy.com/2014/06/crochet-baby-flip-flop-sandals.html

http://libertycrochet.blogspot.co.nz/2012/01/baby-strap-sandals.html

http://www.whistleandivy.com/p/baby-button.html

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B31R4Ruy_6R5eGdmWHhIXzEtU2c/edit

http://www.lovelylittlelife.org/2012/06/flower-power-baby-sandals/

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bs-barefoot-baby-sandals

http://thewhoot.com.au/media/slider/crochet-butterfly-sandals


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you can't find it, let me know. Our local drug store carries it & often has tiny sample vials, I could pop one in the mail for you to try. When I use it, more than 1/2 the time I don't have to use any other drugs, especially if I use it before the headache gets too bad


How do you use it? I also get a lot of headaches, should but stock in Excedrin


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> If you are thinking of making a cake with your apples, you might like this one http://www.marthastewart.com/313216/apple-cinnamon-bundt-cake I made it last weekend and it was scrummy, went down well with all the family.


Thank you. I bookmarked it. I will probably make a pie, or apple slab, which is an apple pie in a sheet pan! DH likes it that way better for his lunches.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Of course, I dragged it behind the plane yesterday. Now see if you can hold on to it.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, didn't actually hit them ????but I'm sure close enough that hair stuck to the car????


I am so glad! I figured that you would have said if there was any damage, but I know how much damage even a glancing blow will do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne today and apparently, the new meds are working thank goodness. Almost zero swelling in both feet today. Woohoo!


Yes!!!!!!! Thanking God its working!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The first becomes 2 stitches because it doesn't use a slip knot and then just one from then on.


Thank you! I should have enlarged the video, but NCIS was too interesting!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry has hearing issues as well..... and also does not like the fan on our the overhead light. When I really have had all I cam handle, I go upstairs to my workshoo and I have a large TV there. I just try to keep him company in the evning to be sociable... but there are limits!!


I understand that! DH worked in a foundry for over 30 years. Even with hearing protection, he has lost a lot of the high end. And I think it is getting worse, but he won't wear a hearing aid, soooooo, I give up. He told me 5-6 years ago that he wasn't going to wear a piece of plastic in his ears. I told him he better learn sign language then, so he could "hear" his grandson say I love you. At that time, we only had the one grand. He really isn't that close to being deaf, but I was very tired of repeating myself at the time! And that's the same reason I sit here with him in the evening and only change the channel or turn the volume down when I really can't handle it. If he's checking his eyelids for leaks, I may change it. Otherwise, unless the channel changing gets really excessive, I leave it alone. I am usually knitting or reading and not paying that much attention to it anyway.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I am glad that he is enjoyed and I get a break because he does feel comfortable. He sold quite a few of the horse cards at church today and that was without telling people that he was selling them. I knew one lady wanted a dozen and bought 20 when she saw how good they turned out. She can't wait to gift them to her daughter. I think he has sold at least 60 of the 100 I ordered. Spending money for him for this upcoming trip. I will see if I can order another 100 before I leave Wednesday morning. He will have plenty of cards at KAP as well. I am assuming people will want him to bring them along.


Absolutely we want him to bring them! My problem is that I hate to part with any to send to anyone!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you can't find it, let me know. Our local drug store carries it & often has tiny sample vials, I could pop one in the mail for you to try. When I use it, more than 1/2 the time I don't have to use any other drugs, especially if I use it before the headache gets too
> 
> Thanks Bonnie I've added it to my list that I no doubt will forget to take with me when I go to the shops , hopefully the pharmacy will have some


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you! I should have enlarged the video, but NCIS was too interesting!


And, Mark Harmon is so easy to look at.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I certainly have the waddle down pat: need to work on the quacking!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Much to her surprise DIL's pharmacy won the Independent Pharmacy of the Year award tonight!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Much to her surprise DIL's pharmacy won the Independent Pharmacy of the Year award tonight!


Way to go and congratulations!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I used to say that then I got neuralgia in the face twice , I've never known such pain especially the first time


That does sound painful. Wonder what caused that. DH had Bell's Palsy when we were in high school but it did go away. I don't know if it was so painful, but very aggravating and hard to deal with the side effects. (His mom blamed riding around in the cold in the convertible. I doubt it...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> You could pay for this ex nurse to go :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Would if I could...... That would be a LONG flight.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Finished the snake yesterday. Just over 100cms, 40 inches! Not the size I thought I was knitting. Will try another one but I don't think I want around a dozen of that size. We might need an extra room for them- well I could give them to her for her birthday and then they can live there! When I thought they were smaller I was thinking one here and one home.
> He does need a tongue still, but I'll wait and get bits like that some time when Spotlight have a sale of on eof there spend $100 pay $60. Don't like the eyes either- may change them when I do his tongue.


That is big. I remember buying one for oldest GD at Ikea. It wrapped around her a couple times and helped her sit up.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Story time at Grandparents' house: Ages 8, 5 and 3


They are dear children!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not a recent finish of mine- but as I've posted it on the main forum (when talking about increases) figure i may as well put it here as well. Love this one- I often wear it as it stays on so well. Would like to do it again but it needs concentration and I already plenty that need that!


That is a FABULOUS pattern.... I would call it a cape. Great cables. It would be a "go to" for me as well.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We would never leave them outside here.
> Most of the doctors we get here come from South Africa & they are all very surprised to see shoes at the door as there they keep them on


Well of course you wouldn't leave your shoes outside at your house, Bonnie! They would be buried in snow!! :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been looking at the weather forecast and it's claiming that winter is coming back with chances of snow anywhere in the UK, I'm looking out the window and I see beautiful blue skies and it was quite nice when I was out with dog . I hope the weather men have got it wrong again


Same here--Saturday is supposed to be the coldest in a long while, with a steady decline until then! We have had rain and small hail all day off and on, and it's cold. Bleah! It'll be a good day to bake something, I think!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> A duck nest right below our front window! DH counted 10 eggs.


How cute!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Much to her surprise DIL's pharmacy won the Independent Pharmacy of the Year award tonight!


Congratulations to them all! No doubt well deserved.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Has been a cold rainy day out today.
Called the school this morning to let them know Gage would be
absent and fell asleep on the couch. Missed my volunteer hour.

Finished up this little set today.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Congratulations to them all! No doubt well deserved.


Yes, definitely well done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It has been quite a nice day up here although chilly. Seems to be a breeze getting up now and that wind is COLD! We have Caitlin here overnight as her dad's working and her mum is going to an award dinner as their pharmacy has been nominated by one of their customers as 'Pharmacy of the Year" - keep your fingers crossed for them! We took her up to the garden centre this afternoon to see the rabbits, budgies and chinchillas that they have there, and then called in at the park on the way home.


She's growing up so fast, what a little cutie she is. Fingers crossed for mom's pharmacy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is big. I remember buying one for oldest GD at Ikea. It wrapped around her a couple times and helped her sit up.


Hearing that has just brought back memories of DGD having one for Christmas when she was about 3 or 4. That was the big hit toy that Christmas. She played and played and played with it all the time. I seem to remember it was green.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Has been a cold rainy day out today.
> Called the school this morning to let them know Gage would be
> absent and fell asleep on the couch. Missed my volunteer hour.
> 
> Finished up this little set today.


Hope you are both better soon. The little set is lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Much to her surprise DIL's pharmacy won the Independent Pharmacy of the Year award tonight!


Fantastic!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's a definite keeper!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Has been a cold rainy day out today.
> Called the school this morning to let them know Gage would be
> absent and fell asleep on the couch. Missed my volunteer hour.
> 
> Finished up this little set today.


That's so cute!

Hopefully Gage is feeling better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> They are dear children!


We sure love them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds good. We had lasagna over the weekend, so have had my pasta for the week. We sent most of the leftovers home with the kids so have to cook today. We 're getting the last of the Hello Fresh free box today so there's 3 meals to make in there. Plus I have the ham bone to make some soup---think I'll try to get a couple different ones like potato, bean, and celery out of the broth and ham bits. Wonder if ham bones are used in the bone broth diet?


What I miss most about not having cooked Easter dinner... NO HAM BONE. I always make navy bean soup. (G and I used to take turns, alternating split pea, but he has finally seen the light...) All those slices of ham to snack on.... I am a protein/meat junky.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What I miss most about not having cooked Easter dinner... NO HAM BONE. I always make navy bean soup. (G and I used to take turns, alternating split pea, but he has finally seen the light...) All those slices of ham to snack on.... I am a protein/meat junky.


I love bean soup with corn bread.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but they blank out the "important parts" like the bleep the swear words. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yep, totally naked, there is no way on Gods green earth, that for any amount of money, I'd be caught dead out in nature naked so that bugs could bite me in places that shouldn't see sun. lol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Lovely to see the nest of duck eggs. It reminds me of my farming friends, who raise chickens and have wild ducks in the stream behind the house.
> I was visiting and Josie very proudly showed me some newly hatched chickens, plus a duckling, saying her husband told her, a drake must have impregnated the hen, and this was the result. She truly believed him, until he told me he'd put the duckling in there to play a trick, and she fell for it lol!


Too funny, Fan! Your poor friend!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> After all the frogging on my knitting I thought I might incorporate these buttons down the front instead of the cables.
> They're handmade from the co where I bought my cardigans in Queenstown. They depict our Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossom.
> They match the vibrant blue yarn quite well, and would add a bit of zing to the plain pattern. What do you folks think?


Terrific buttons!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it's safe to post a picture of my first mystery socks that I finished. I'm still working on the other pair but have them on hold while I do a baby outfit for Jennie's baby shower, so need to have it in the mail by the end of the week if possible.


Lovely socks KayeJo!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> My dental visit didn't turn out to be a good one. I have an infection in a tooth that is holding my bridge. It has to come out so that means I need a new bridge. Will be starting that procedure next month. What fun! To top it off, my shoulder is itching so much where the stitches are. I want to scratch scratch.


UGH.... A new bridge! That is expensive. I don't know if it will help, but a cold wet washcloth (better yet, cold compress or bag of frozen peas in a dishtowel) on those stitches might make the itching stop. At least give you a little relief. The skin at the very top of my dressing is so irritated and itchy, I have just pealed a tiny bit back to do something!!!!!! Can't break the seal though. Now sitting with a bag of frozen green beans on it. Ahhhhh.....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> The little purple dress I knitted before Christmas, looks so good on Athena and i love the little bloomers underneath.


Adorable little bunny in a perfect dress! Love that she has her little purse, too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will see him 21 may - i haven't tried calling this doctor to be worked into his schedule. not sure i want to now. i've lived with it for the last 20 years so i think it will wait that long. it comes from some of the meds i take. i appreciate the concern though - i have wanted it gone for a long time. --- sam\

from


Dreamweaver said:


> YIKES. Gerry has a friend whose grandfather left him a crab fishing license. It was worth a bunch even back in the 80's. HE was from Ft. Worth and the head of the Seventh Day Adventist church there.... Quite the character.
> 
> I don't know why all the Naked and Afraid people don't figure out something for their feet first thing. I can't even handle the pool deck cement in summer and forget about stones, critters and such. (but barefooted inside most of the time)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear that you might have a change in nurses. It's annoying when you feel comfortable with someone and then they go and leave you. Hope you're able to get her back.


No chance. She is going to another company. I really don't want a different nurse every visit, so hope that the first one is good enough to ask for her all the time. Better the devil you know... Not too optimistic though.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hannah's flight is June 24 (forget the time) but I do know that she will arrive also on the 24th because of the time changes.
> That is the day the dorms will be open and she has to report in.


So exciting for Hannah!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> but they blank out the "important parts" like the bleep the swear words. --- sam


LOL!!! Thank goodness!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's not sure if it's the changes with all the new supplements that she started for the holistic doctor or if she picked up a bug, but she sounds much better this morning.
> 
> He has to be in Gering, Ne at 11:30 this morning instead of Cheyenne, so that's good, Gering is only about 37 miles away, straight through Scottsbluff and then your there, hardly any separation of towns at all. Marla and I will take him and then do something in Scottsbluff while he's in the dentist, it's a broken tooth that is causing problems.


Glad Marla is doing better. Yes, a lot of new supplements could be the cause, if just one is not agreeing with her. I prefer to add one at a time and see how it goes, then add another. My GP is pretty minimal and has taken me off a lot of vitamins that I used to take. I don't think I agree with her, but am trying to follow orders. (no B's no D, a third of the calcium, no E- She didn't even want the fish oil and flaxseed oil but eye Dr. wants those so I kept them)

Hope Christopher doesn't have to loose the tooth.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Had a fun evening not
> Just spent the last 3 hours at the hospital with youngest son , he was playing football with his mates when he clashed heads with one of them now has stitches across eyebrow


Oh no! I hope your son is feeling better by now...and his mom!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you got some decent sleep and the tummy ache is gone.


I did sleep and tummy is OK, but rather empty at the moment. I forgot to eat.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I can't believe it is happening this week already. Super excited and so happy for Matthew to see how valuable he is and how much his talent is appreciated and valued. I can still remember him coming home from school in 4th grade and asking why he didn't have any talent. Some 6th grader told him that he drew like a baby and that was all it took for him to decide that he had no worth. He would not believe me when I told him that he was very good at drawing. When we moved to Michigan he was a person who had no self worth. That has changed thanks to those who believe in him and tell him even though he is still quite quiet.


Matthew has awesome talent and a kind heart!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Lovely socks KayeJo!


Thank you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They will see him in Gering today, and then if needed they'll send him to Cheyenne, but hopefully they'll be able to just pull the offending piece in Gering and be done with it.
> I hope that you are able to get in to town with not problem, icy roads are worse than almost anything.


If it broken, that may be the best way to go...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Adorable little bunny in a perfect dress! Love that she has her little purse, too!


LOL! And she held on to it the whole time, even while eating. lol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Sam, so sorry that you haven't been feeling well the last few days. Sending all kinds of hugs and prayers your way.


From me too, Sam! Keep up with the fluids and don't forget a few treats along the way!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about your tooth and the new bridge , did they give you something for the infection?


No she didn't, which surprised me. I have been rinsing with listerine though. Since moving here, I haven't gained confidence in either my new dentist or doctor. I guess because the others looked after me for more than 30 years. They felt more like family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad Marla is doing better. Yes, a lot of new supplements could be the cause, if just one is not agreeing with her. I prefer to add one at a time and see how it goes, then add another. My GP is pretty minimal and has taken me off a lot of vitamins that I used to take. I don't think I agree with her, but am trying to follow orders. (no B's no D, a third of the calcium, no E- She didn't even want the fish oil and flaxseed oil but eye Dr. wants those so I kept them)
> 
> Hope Christopher doesn't have to loose the tooth.


She has to have her vitamins with the gastric bypass, or she'll really end up in bad shape, the supplements are natural meds from the holistic doc and one of them is for the metal poisoning that they picked up, she thinks that is the one that has started to cause problems, it was fine the first 3 weeks or so though, so maybe her body is telling her she doesn't need it anymore or at least as much as she has been taking.

The tooth was broken so there was only part of it, they pulled it so he's feeling much better already, they have a sliding scale based on income so not bad.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Terrific buttons!


Thanks I'm pleased I can finally use them on something.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> croched baby flipflops and sandles. free patterns. very good to practice your crochet on. --- sam
> 
> http://www.whistleandivy.com/2014/06/crochet-baby-flip-flop-sandals.html
> 
> ...


So cute. Right up Sonja's alley.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I did sleep and tummy is OK, but rather empty at the moment. I forgot to eat.


Mine is feeling pretty empty too, I need to go find some dinner, I think fish and either salad or a baked potato.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you! I should have enlarged the video, but NCIS was too interesting!


I missed it yesterday.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What an amazing room it sounds like! I love the idea of cupboards all the way around. I would LOVE that! I'd also add in a small twin size bed so when I got tired I'd just curl up there and sleep! Of course no one would ever see me the majority of the time I'm afraid!
> Add in a small dorm size fridge and that would be my home within my home! Oh and tv too!


I have a big TV. I may move a recliner up if I ever get the pinball machine serviced and then sold... We had a dorm fridge on patio but gave it to a friend for her school office. Good thing I don't have it or I would never come downstairs.... There is room though. I really only need the one serger and could put ridge on the lower counter of bar.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> If it broken, that may be the best way to go...


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Now I'm envisioning Jeanette walking around followed by a flock of ducklings with the mother duck bringing up the rear. :sm23:


There was an episode of Modern Family where that happened!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I understand that! DH worked in a foundry for over 30 years. Even with hearing protection, he has lost a lot of the high end. And I think it is getting worse, but he won't wear a hearing aid, soooooo, I give up. He told me 5-6 years ago that he wasn't going to wear a piece of plastic in his ears. I told him he better learn sign language then, so he could "hear" his grandson say I love you. At that time, we only had the one grand. He really isn't that close to being deaf, but I was very tired of repeating myself at the time! And that's the same reason I sit here with him in the evening and only change the channel or turn the volume down when I really can't handle it. If he's checking his eyelids for leaks, I may change it. Otherwise, unless the channel changing gets really excessive, I leave it alone. I am usually knitting or reading and not paying that much attention to it anyway.


There are new hearing aids out that are so tiny that they're not even noticeable. My DH had them. You should check into it. Some of them also filter out background noise.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There was an episode of Modern Family where that happened!!!


 :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Much to her surprise DIL's pharmacy won the Independent Pharmacy of the Year award tonight!


How great. Congratulations .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Has been a cold rainy day out today.
> Called the school this morning to let them know Gage would be
> absent and fell asleep on the couch. Missed my volunteer hour.
> 
> Finished up this little set today.


That's really cute. I like the colours.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sure she will find older "kids" too but Hannah seems to fit in whatever age group. She is quite approachable.
> She will only be there for a short time; will be home Aug. 4th. She has only scheduled 2 classes for the fall when she returns and has already been accepted for the Hawaii/Australia/New Zealand/Figi study abroad program for Spring 2018. It delays graduation by a semester but so worth the experience of going to other countries. These are definitely opportunities of a lifetime and will go far with her degree in International Affairs. I just wish I could pop into her luggage and go with her to have some fun myself!


That is Rachel's major as well. After Ireland, she is really bit by the travel but. I guess because she was on her own. She certainly has done plenty of traveling with family. She is so wanting to go to Australia.... but no money or time right now. Sounds like a fantastic study abroad program. Here, first semester of Jr. year is about it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> UGH.... A new bridge! That is expensive. I don't know if it will help, but a cold wet washcloth (better yet, cold compress or bag of frozen peas in a dishtowel) on those stitches might make the itching stop. At least give you a little relief. The skin at the very top of my dressing is so irritated and itchy, I have just pealed a tiny bit back to do something!!!!!! Can't break the seal though. Now sitting with a bag of frozen green beans on it. Ahhhhh.....


Thanks, I'll try the peas.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. I bookmarked it. I will probably make a pie, or apple slab, which is an apple pie in a sheet pan! DH likes it that way better for his lunches.


Mmmmmm, apple slab sounds good. Will have to keep that in mind for this fall when we make trips to the apple orchard!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is an "escape room" was this something from last year's KAP?


It is a great entertainment There is a room that you are locked into with lots of clues you must discover to escape. There is a time limit and you can play against another group in another room. There are several here in Dallas. Lots of fun and not easy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just can't get over how big Caitlin has gotten. She is such an adorable little girl.


KateB said:


> It has been quite a nice day up here although chilly. Seems to be a breeze getting up now and that wind is COLD! We have Caitlin here overnight as her dad's working and her mum is going to an award dinner as their pharmacy has been nominated by one of their customers as 'Pharmacy of the Year" - keep your fingers crossed for them! We took her up to the garden centre this afternoon to see the rabbits, budgies and chinchillas that they have there, and then called in at the park on the way home.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

gagesmom said:


> Has been a cold rainy day out today.
> Called the school this morning to let them know Gage would be
> absent and fell asleep on the couch. Missed my volunteer hour.
> 
> Finished up this little set today.


Very pretty, love the ruffles!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kathy-kelly-cabled-capelet First excuse out the way.


Just added to library.... I might try it just a little longer.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Finished the snake yesterday. Just over 100cms, 40 inches! Not the size I thought I was knitting. Will try another one but I don't think I want around a dozen of that size. We might need an extra room for them- well I could give them to her for her birthday and then they can live there! When I thought they were smaller I was thinking one here and one home.
> He does need a tongue still, but I'll wait and get bits like that some time when Spotlight have a sale of on eof there spend $100 pay $60. Don't like the eyes either- may change them when I do his tongue.


Very cute!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> For me, it is a permanent state. We eat healthy meats, beans, etc. but every once in awhile, nothing will do but a good steak or prime rib!!!


That is your body telling you that you NEED red meat!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> 8:15am here and it is very damp and cool out there. Rain in the forecast today. ???????? Gage woke up with a sore throat and cough. Has a low grade fever so he is in bed and no school today.
> 
> I do my volunteer today but I won't be going.
> 
> Greg came to visit last night and Gage was over the moon.


Nice!! I hope Gage is feeling better by now. And how is Gage's mama??


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> My dental visit didn't turn out to be a good one. I have an infection in a tooth that is holding my bridge. It has to come out so that means I need a new bridge. Will be starting that procedure next month. What fun! To top it off, my shoulder is itching so much where the stitches are. I want to scratch scratch.


Oh Liz...so sorry about your tooth! What an ordeal!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That really sounds like fun! I've not heard of anything like that here but will sure check into it.


RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.escapeology.net/?gclid=CNmMk8CEwNMCFVSewAodg8QB8A
> 
> There are quite a few of them around here. Good clean teamwork fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How I wish I could!


angelam said:


> Jump into her suitcase Gwen. We could have such fun!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> It has been quite a nice day up here although chilly. Seems to be a breeze getting up now and that wind is COLD! We have Caitlin here overnight as her dad's working and her mum is going to an award dinner as their pharmacy has been nominated by one of their customers as 'Pharmacy of the Year" - keep your fingers crossed for them! We took her up to the garden centre this afternoon to see the rabbits, budgies and chinchillas that they have there, and then called in at the park on the way home.


She is just cuteness!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nursenikki am I understanding correctly that you will be at the KAP? OH I hope so!!!!!


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well, since I can't go back to work until 14 weeks (was hoping for 12), I will probably be there!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Joyce! I will check on them !


flyty1n said:


> Look for the little wheeled platforms or "dollies" at your nearest homedepot or hardware store. I have them under my freeze dryer and they are great. They cost about ten dollars each but were well worth it for the convenience.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Even just regular peppermint essential oil will help.


Swedenme said:


> Never heard of it but I will look out for it as I get a lot of headaches


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just smell/inhale it. I gave some to a former colleague for her migraines and she says it helped tremendously. She would keep some on a cotton ball in a zip lock baggie and when in need just take it out and take a sniff.



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> How do you use it? I also get a lot of headaches, should but stock in Excedrin


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Story time at Grandparents' house: Ages 8, 5 and 3


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to DIL!!!
????????


KateB said:


> Much to her surprise DIL's pharmacy won the Independent Pharmacy of the Year award tonight!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the ruffle edges! Really cute.


gagesmom said:


> Has been a cold rainy day out today.
> Called the school this morning to let them know Gage would be
> absent and fell asleep on the couch. Missed my volunteer hour.
> 
> Finished up this little set today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A duck nest right below our front window! DH counted 10 eggs.


 :sm06: Guess they thought it was a safe place!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Much to her surprise DIL's pharmacy won the Independent Pharmacy of the Year award tonight!


Congratulations to her!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like we have new babies arriving. So glad for good lab results for people and medications that are working. Visits from adorable grandchildren and wow, still snow up in Saskatchewan!! Sounds like quite the storm in Australia with possible flash flooding, which you don't need if delivery becomes imminent. Spring has arrived here. We are quite behind our southerners but a bit ahead of our distant neighbors in Saskatchewan. Two days of sun in a row.
> 
> DB is home from the hospital. We will see how he does with time. I wish him so much happiness but he can't accept it. So sad. I can't think about it too much but it is underlying everything. Do hope the new meds work.
> 
> ...


The mist and clouds are beautiful! I can't quite see the daffodils well enough to see if we would call them daffodils or narcissus. Daffodils have more of a "trumpet" center, and the narcissus is a short yellowy center, as I understand it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! And she held on to it the whole time, even while eating. lol


Aww!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Has Rachel said what she want to do with the degree? 


Dreamweaver said:


> That is Rachel's major as well. After Ireland, she is really bit by the travel but. I guess because she was on her own. She certainly has done plenty of traveling with family. She is so wanting to go to Australia.... but no money or time right now. Sounds like a fantastic study abroad program. Here, first semester of Jr. year is about it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> After all the frogging on my knitting I thought I might incorporate these buttons down the front instead of the cables.
> They're handmade from the co where I bought my cardigans in Queenstown. They depict our Kiwi bird, and a pohutukawa blossom.
> They match the vibrant blue yarn quite well, and would add a bit of zing to the plain pattern. What do you folks think?


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it's safe to post a picture of my first mystery socks that I finished. I'm still working on the other pair but have them on hold while I do a baby outfit for Jennie's baby shower, so need to have it in the mail by the end of the week if possible.


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The little purple dress I knitted before Christmas, looks so good on Athena and i love the little bloomers underneath.


What a cutie! She really shows off your dress nicely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pretty!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What a cutie! She really shows off your dress nicely!


And the ears set it all off! LOL!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some updates:


Your DD is going to love it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, love the outfit and pic of Gage and Greg.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam, sometimes just have to stop and think about you. It sounds like you needed the fluids. I am glad to hear that the blood work came back good. I am borderline high with cholesterol, and also can't take the statins. I can take them for about 35 days, and then I can't tell if it's the statins or a horrendous FM flare. As I have never had a FM flare that bad, and it goes away a few days after I stop the statins, I told my Dr no more. I tried all of them she asked me to. Same thing with all of them. Have the pains in your legs gone away? I hope so. We don't need recipes all the time, though we do enjoy them. I tried to quote reply, but even though that is what I clicked on, it would only take me to reply.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a fun evening not
> Just spent the last 3 hours at the hospital with youngest son , he was playing football with his mates when he clashed heads with one of them now has stitches across eyebrow


Oh, no! hope he will be ok.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Now we have thunder and more rain...makes for good sleeping, once I get a warm spot, but right now I'm chilled. Anyway, I did read to the end though didn't comment. I'll say congratulations & commiserations, applied as needed!

Today I'm sleepy--did not sleep well last night. Work is busy right now and I'm tired today from that, too.

I need to go wash supper dishes, so talk to you later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wow, very chatty this week already! Just now caught up. We went on a quick road trip this weekend. Left around 7:30 Friday morning, got to southwest Missouri about 6:30 pm. Stayed overnight at hubby's cousin's house, left around noon Saturday, drive halfway home Saturday, stayed overnight in St Charles Missouri, then finished the trip home Sunday.
> Back to working on my shawl. Was planning on taking it with me, but discovered two hours into the trip that it hadn't made it into the car....
> Just finished row 52.


Sounds like a nice road trip! Shawl is going to be beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Had along day. Mom was here for the day.
> 
> Got some knitting done. Finished one set a date Al.ost do e jacket of second set.
> 
> This set is for a wee preemie.


Pretty!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Has been a cold rainy day out today.
> Called the school this morning to let them know Gage would be
> absent and fell asleep on the couch. Missed my volunteer hour.
> 
> Finished up this little set today.


Really love this set Mel.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I hope Christopher can get in to the dentist, nothing worse than a toothache.
> 
> I have a doctors appointment in the morning, I sure hope we don't get much snow/ sleet overnight, I don't want icy roads & I need prescriptions renewed. I can't believe it but I just checked the weather & it's to continue like this until Thursday now???? My mom always said, Late Easter, late spring & that sure seems to be true this year. I feel sorry for the farmers who had crops out all winter & still must try to harvest them to get their crop insurance, they will be so late with this years planting they probably won't get a crop, crazy


Hope you have safe travels for your appointment. I had two this morning, or thought I did. I got reminder calls for both of them, and both told me April 25. The Reumetologist took me right away, anyway. Good thing, as I needed scripts renewed there, and one I ran out of Saturday night. The other one isn't in on Tuesdays, and hasn't been in years. I had them both down in my phone for today, also. Oh well. I have a bone density test scheduled for 9 tomorrow morning, and have rescheduled other appointment for Friday morning, and they will have the results for the bone density by then.

DH's cousin says that if it rains on Easter Sunday, it will rain for the next 7 Sundays. I hope the farmers there can get the crops out for insurance, and can get the new crops in in time for a good crop for this year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A bit like a drops pattern ????and then realising you don't like it at all


There is a high top slipper pattern by Drops that I love the looks of, but I read it through, and said forget it. I was so confused just trying to read it that I knew I would never be able to knit it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> You could pay for this ex nurse to go :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm23: And we would love to have you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not a recent finish of mine- but as I've posted it on the main forum (when talking about increases) figure i may as well put it here as well. Love this one- I often wear it as it stays on so well. Would like to do it again but it needs concentration and I already plenty that need that!


Lovely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He is still asleep but I think I have come out in sympathy with him as I have a busting headache . I'm trying to massage it away .


Hope by now that neither of you have a headache!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never heard of pillowed tube lights. What a wonderful feature along with the windows.


Lowe's fixture.... fluorescent but the cover is opaque, pillow shaped curved edges and doesn't look like an office fixture. No flickering, since I have a specialty tube in them. It nice and bright, but you don't see the tubes... and the windows are large sliders so great light during day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely biased and admit it, but also admit that I think all the TP grands are very special! I love reading updates on all of them.


I totally agree that all of our TP grands are special!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> It has been quite a nice day up here although chilly. Seems to be a breeze getting up now and that wind is COLD! We have Caitlin here overnight as her dad's working and her mum is going to an award dinner as their pharmacy has been nominated by one of their customers as 'Pharmacy of the Year" - keep your fingers crossed for them! We took her up to the garden centre this afternoon to see the rabbits, budgies and chinchillas that they have there, and then called in at the park on the way home.


Such a cutie.... Your garden centers sound so much more interesting than ours...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:15am here and it is very damp and cool out there. Rain in the forecast today. ???????? Gage woke up with a sore throat and cough. Has a low grade fever so he is in bed and no school today.
> 
> I do my volunteer today but I won't be going.
> 
> Greg came to visit last night and Gage was over the moon.


So nice to see that picture! Hope Gage feels better by tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> My dental visit didn't turn out to be a good one. I have an infection in a tooth that is holding my bridge. It has to come out so that means I need a new bridge. Will be starting that procedure next month. What fun! To top it off, my shoulder is itching so much where the stitches are. I want to scratch scratch.


Oh no! Hope the infection clears soon. Might be a good idea to check with the shoulder Dr. also, since you have the tooth infection. You don't want the infection to spread to that. Itching is usually a good sign that it's healing, but no fun.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well, since I can't go back to work until 14 weeks (was hoping for 12), I will probably be there!


Oops.... double entry. I couldn't find it when I looked.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:



> I was just going to start on Block 10 of the Knitterati afghan and it calls for the German twisted cast on. Has anyone ever done this? I checked the video and see that it's a stretchy cast on and I wonder why they would want to do this for an afghan block. Any ideas? It's going to take me a while to get on to it. I'm off to physio now.


I've done it on socks. No idea why they would use it on an afghan block.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well, since I can't go back to work until 14 weeks (was hoping for 12), I will probably be there!


YAY.... Sorry you are not able to go back to work, but glad you might come. I was just asking in case I needed help with wet to dry dressing. Rookie says she can do it. can't because I can't keep wound flat and see the bottom of it... at least, not now. v Of course, I have to be off wound vac first since that requires more training than the average person has and I'm not sure about flying with it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I certainly have the waddle down pat: need to work on the quacking!


You do NOT waddle! :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH always bugs me about bringing my knitting & I ask if I'm to sit there like a lump????He thinks I should be looking at the scenery & if I knit I can't look around


Where as, mine has no problem with me taking mine. He knows I HAVE to look out the window, or be sick! Which is why I learned to knit by feel. I only glance down once in a while, and only do items I don't need a pattern for.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I understand that! DH worked in a foundry for over 30 years. Even with hearing protection, he has lost a lot of the high end. And I think it is getting worse, but he won't wear a hearing aid, soooooo, I give up. He told me 5-6 years ago that he wasn't going to wear a piece of plastic in his ears. I told him he better learn sign language then, so he could "hear" his grandson say I love you. At that time, we only had the one grand. He really isn't that close to being deaf, but I was very tired of repeating myself at the time! And that's the same reason I sit here with him in the evening and only change the channel or turn the volume down when I really can't handle it. If he's checking his eyelids for leaks, I may change it. Otherwise, unless the channel changing gets really excessive, I leave it alone. I am usually knitting or reading and not paying that much attention to it anyway.


That's me.... computer or knitting or some handwork. I think the choice of shows bothers me the most.... but I don't pay that much attention. Gerry has had a dramatic drop in one ear so the did an MRI to check for tumors but all clear. He goes back to ear guy nedt week to see what to do now. I don't ike straining my voice when furnace or something else is on as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Much to her surprise DIL's pharmacy won the Independent Pharmacy of the Year award tonight!


 Congratulations to her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> It has been quite a nice day up here although chilly. Seems to be a breeze getting up now and that wind is COLD! We have Caitlin here overnight as her dad's working and her mum is going to an award dinner as their pharmacy has been nominated by one of their customers as 'Pharmacy of the Year" - keep your fingers crossed for them! We took her up to the garden centre this afternoon to see the rabbits, budgies and chinchillas that they have there, and then called in at the park on the way home.


Caitlin is such a cutie! Bet she had fun seeing the critters at the garden center also. Fingers crossed for her mom's pharmacy.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, Mark Harmon is so easy to look at.


Yes, he is!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry your dental visit wasn't a good one. I was there too today, but fortunately didn't need anything done although he told me I have a bit of bone loss and two of my back teeth (those that I've got left at the back!) are a bit shoogley.(wobbly) I'm almost phobic about the dentist and not getting any better about it! He said as I left "See you in 6 months," and I thought "No way, it'll be nearer a year before I'll be back!" :sm12: :sm16: :sm09:


I am the same way with dentists. Hope you don't need to go back very soon!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Has been a cold rainy day out today.
> Called the school this morning to let them know Gage would be
> absent and fell asleep on the couch. Missed my volunteer hour.
> 
> Finished up this little set today.


Love the ruffly edges.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hearing that has just brought back memories of DGD having one for Christmas when she was about 3 or 4. That was the big hit toy that Christmas. She played and played and played with it all the time. I seem to remember it was green.


 :sm24: Funny what strikes their fancy at times. I think a couple years later it was the ant from a Disney movie. He went everywhere with her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> It shouldn't be too bad. The dentist said the bone is gone. My friend suggested I think about getting implants. I've had so much dental work that I cringe at the thought of more work. I remember what my DH went through for his implants.


I don't know if they have improved the way they do implants or not, but my DH has had no problems with his. He had a couple done together just over a year ago, and one done while we were in Arizona. He had that one done in Mexico. No problems at all. He does still need to get the cap for the most recent one, as we weren't able to stay long enough for it to heal long enough for them to finish it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love bean soup with corn bread.


That's what I do, too. I love pinto beans and corn bread.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love bean soup with corn bread.


Me too! Sure missing it right now as it is going to get cold tomorrow. 90 today, 50 tomorrow? Won't be finishing up any planters.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no! Hope the infection clears soon. Might be a good idea to check with the shoulder Dr. also, since you have the tooth infection. You don't want the infection to spread to that. Itching is usually a good sign that it's healing, but no fun.


Thanks, I never thought about that. I did after my hip operation. Had to take antibiotics before dental visits for 2 years.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> There isn't enough bone there. I would need to have bone implanted and then hope that it takes. It's my shoulder that had the surgery but thank you.


I don't know if it is different if you don't have enough of your own bone to work with, but they used cadaver bone dust? for the bone graft for all of DH's. Planted the pin at the same time. Then it is just a matter of healing time before they finish it. DH has to wait at least 90 days for it to heal enough.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I've done it on socks. No idea why they would use it on an afghan block.


Yes, the youtube instructions talk about stretchy for socks. I guess it's just a learning curve on the block.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well, since I can't go back to work until 14 weeks (was hoping for 12), I will probably be there!


Oh, I hope you can come, Nikki! Would love to see you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know if they have improved the way they do implants or not, but my DH has had no problems with his. He had a couple done together just over a year ago, and one done while we were in Arizona. He had that one done in Mexico. No problems at all. He does still need to get the cap for the most recent one, as we weren't able to stay long enough for it to heal long enough for them to finish it.


My girlfriend had hers done last year. The longest part was the healing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> No she didn't, which surprised me. I have been rinsing with listerine though. Since moving here, I haven't gained confidence in either my new dentist or doctor. I guess because the others looked after me for more than 30 years. They felt more like family.


Gosh, I think I would question that. Infections don't just disappear.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She has to have her vitamins with the gastric bypass, or she'll really end up in bad shape, the supplements are natural meds from the holistic doc and one of them is for the metal poisoning that they picked up, she thinks that is the one that has started to cause problems, it was fine the first 3 weeks or so though, so maybe her body is telling her she doesn't need it anymore or at least as much as she has been taking.
> 
> The tooth was broken so there was only part of it, they pulled it so he's feeling much better already, they have a sliding scale based on income so not bad.


Can certainly understand that with the bypass. Maybe she can ask him if she can skip that one for a couple weeks to see if she feels better.

Glad the tooth is out and didn't cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you can't find it, let me know. Our local drug store carries it & often has tiny sample vials, I could pop one in the mail for you to try. When I use it, more than 1/2 the time I don't have to use any other drugs, especially if I use it before the headache gets too bad


I wish I could find some here for DDIL to try. I asked one of the essential oil consultants that I saw somewhere, and she had never heard of it. She uses peppermint oil for hers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mine is feeling pretty empty too, I need to go find some dinner, I think fish and either salad or a baked potato.


Gerry made it home for OK at 6:30 and brought Chinese. Unfortunately, he was in the wrong lane to go to the better one and this stuff was close to inedible. He had made a whole bunch of yellow squash casserole over the week-end so a bowl of that filld in the empty spots.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Much to her surprise DIL's pharmacy won the Independent Pharmacy of the Year award tonight!


Congratulations to them!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> There are new hearing aids out that are so tiny that they're not even noticeable. My DH had them. You should check into it. Some of them also filter out background noise.


Gerry's has a clear tiny tube that goes in ear and does have different filters. I've seen the new ones that are invisible in ear. I wonder how you get them out! I'm sure too expensive to start over now. I just bought the ones he has this past year.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I'll try the peas.


Hope it works. Mine is feeling better now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is your body telling you that you NEED red meat!


YES!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I did sleep and tummy is OK, but rather empty at the moment. I forgot to eat.


I'm glad you slept and you are feeling better, but you need to remember to eat, so you can heal faster!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> No she didn't, which surprised me. I have been rinsing with listerine though. Since moving here, I haven't gained confidence in either my new dentist or doctor. I guess because the others looked after me for more than 30 years. They felt more like family.


I am not in the medical profession, but I know you needed antibiotics for it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> There are new hearing aids out that are so tiny that they're not even noticeable. My DH had them. You should check into it. Some of them also filter out background noise.


If he ever decides to try, I will. Right now, there is no point in looking into it, as he won't do it right now. He would only get mad. Pick my battles!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Has Rachel said what she want to do with the degree?


Not really... My niece works for a non-profit and spends as lot of time in some pretty risky places. I don't know how my sister sleeps! Since Rachel is in Austin, I would like to see her get an internship at the capitol but that hasn't happened. She did talk about the CIA. Does Hannah have a goal in mind? I think Rachel will just be thrilled to have a real job after graduation. She is currently doing PR for a real estate company in her spare time. At least it puts gas in her car but does nothing to further her schooling.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I am caught up! Of course, if you are gone a few minutes, the number of pages doubles!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been told taking odourless garlic capsules helps & a friend eats oatmeal with 1/4 cup hemp hearts in it each morning & it lowered her cholesterol enough that she could get off the meds. I tried the hemp hearts & like the nutty flavour they add to oatmeal but they don't like me


And my doctor said the fasting in the 5:2 diet was responsable for the drop in my cholesterol.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sam, sometimes just have to stop and think about you. It sounds like you needed the fluids. I am glad to hear that the blood work came back good. I am borderline high with cholesterol, and also can't take the statins. I can take them for about 35 days, and then I can't tell if it's the statins or a horrendous FM flare. As I have never had a FM flare that bad, and it goes away a few days after I stop the statins, I told my Dr no more. I tried all of them she asked me to. Same thing with all of them. Have the pains in your legs gone away? I hope so. We don't need recipes all the time, though we do enjoy them. I tried to quote reply, but even though that is what I clicked on, it would only take me to reply.


The quote reply won't work on the real long posts. I've tried that as well.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I never thought about that. I did after my hip operation. Had to take antibiotics before dental visits for 2 years.


I had knee replacement surgery about 7 years ago, and I still have to take antibiotics before dental visits.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Mmmmmm, apple slab sounds good. Will have to keep that in mind for this fall when we make trips to the apple orchard!


We are surrounded by apple orchards, but prefer to go a bit farther, and go to the one my cousin works at, which is open all year. We can get seconds for most of the year, which are almost as good as firsts. In fact, these may still be firsts. The sign didn't say seconds. Maybe tomorrow after my bone density test.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nursenikki am I understanding correctly that you will be at the KAP? OH I hope so!!!!!


If I'm not too late to sign up. Might only be there for part of it, depending on if I can afford to stay overnight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Now we have thunder and more rain...makes for good sleeping, once I get a warm spot, but right now I'm chilled. Anyway, I did read to the end though didn't comment. I'll say congratulations & commiserations, applied as needed!
> 
> Today I'm sleepy--did not sleep well last night. Work is busy right now and I'm tired today from that, too.
> 
> I need to go wash supper dishes, so talk to you later.


Hope you rest well tonight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> What's a Weber?


https://www.weberbbq.com.au/weber-q/

Don't know why but somehow they cook things really well. I could well still use it for things in the oven once I have an oven as they cook so moist- but the cheese melted well and browned beautifully.
And cooks sausages etc that you use in a BBQ really well. And all done with lid down so no need to keep turning the sausages- one turn only.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> My girlfriend had hers done last year. The longest part was the healing.


There are ads here for one day implants. I know I can't afford it, but would love to have it done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.escapeology.net/?gclid=CNmMk8CEwNMCFVSewAodg8QB8A
> 
> There are quite a few of them around here. Good clean teamwork fun.


Never heard of anything like it- but sounds like a good fun thing to do with a group sometime.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> YAY.... Sorry you are not able to go back to work, but glad you might come. I was just asking in case I needed help with wet to dry dressing. Rookie says she can do it. can't because I can't keep wound flat and see the bottom of it... at least, not now. v Of course, I have to be off wound vac first since that requires more training than the average person has and I'm not sure about flying with it.


I have experience with both, we get lots of both at the nursing home, so would be happy to help in any way!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's me.... computer or knitting or some handwork. I think the choice of shows bothers me the most.... but I don't pay that much attention. Gerry has had a dramatic drop in one ear so the did an MRI to check for tumors but all clear. He goes back to ear guy nedt week to see what to do now. I don't ike straining my voice when furnace or something else is on as well.


Hee Haw is on now. Which I have always liked. I am glad Gerry's MRI came out all clear. Hope they can figure out something. It's no fun when I loose my voice trying to make him hear! DH plays guitar (when he feels like it, which isn't often!) and says that you don't hear the notes right in music with hearing aids.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> My girlfriend had hers done last year. The longest part was the healing.


It sure is! I think it's been long enough now for DH to go finish it now, but he'll go when he is ready.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you slept and you are feeling better, but you need to remember to eat, so you can heal faster!


Yes, but I don't really cook and usually just have cheese and crackers for lunch with some fruit. I was busy trying to plant some plants and came in too tired to do anything! (Yes, according to blood work in hospital they are wanting me to eat lots of protein... no hardship for me.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Time to clear a path for nurse tomorrow and put more cold on itchy tummy. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The quote reply won't work on the real long posts. I've tried that as well.


I usually don't have a problem with it, but have had a few times lately, and it didn't matter how long the post was. I guess it's just a glitch somewhere, sometimes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It has been quite a nice day up here although chilly. Seems to be a breeze getting up now and that wind is COLD! We have Caitlin here overnight as her dad's working and her mum is going to an award dinner as their pharmacy has been nominated by one of their customers as 'Pharmacy of the Year" - keep your fingers crossed for them! We took her up to the garden centre this afternoon to see the rabbits, budgies and chinchillas that they have there, and then called in at the park on the way home.


A wiiing-wiiing as Elizabeth calls them. 
Looks happy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> If I'm not too late to sign up. Might only be there for part of it, depending on if I can afford to stay overnight.


My registration form says to return by May 8. You still have time. Also, if you can't afford the Hampton Inn, try the Super 8. It is literally right next door, and you can walk next door to the Hampton.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There are ads here for one day implants. I know I can't afford it, but would love to have it done.


We have heard really bad things about the one day implants. They only seem to last a few years. For the price, I would want them to last a lot longer than that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, but I don't really cook and usually just have cheese and crackers for lunch with some fruit. I was busy trying to plant some plants and came in too tired to do anything! (Yes, according to blood work in hospital they are wanting me to eat lots of protein... no hardship for me.)


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Much to her surprise DIL's pharmacy won the Independent Pharmacy of the Year award tonight!


Well done to them- maybe the position next to a lovely old house helped? But it would take more than that-they must really be apprciated.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Same here--Saturday is supposed to be the coldest in a long while, with a steady decline until then! We have had rain and small hail all day off and on, and it's cold. Bleah! It'll be a good day to bake something, I think!


At least our weather is meant to be getting colder and wetter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mine is feeling pretty empty too, I need to go find some dinner, I think fish and either salad or a baked potato.


And so is mine- but it is a fasting day so I will just stay hungry. Trying to decide what to eat and when. SO inthe meantime I sit here and ignore being hungry. Might put the kettle on if only to make me move as I have been sitting here for about an hour.

Back with a coffee.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just added to library.... I might try it just a little longer.


Hard to adjust other by using a heavier yarn as all the shaping is fitted into the cabling.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you have safe travels for your appointment. I had two this morning, or thought I did. I got reminder calls for both of them, and both told me April 25. The Reumetologist took me right away, anyway. Good thing, as I needed scripts renewed there, and one I ran out of Saturday night. The other one isn't in on Tuesdays, and hasn't been in years. I had them both down in my phone for today, also. Oh well. I have a bone density test scheduled for 9 tomorrow morning, and have rescheduled other appointment for Friday morning, and they will have the results for the bone density by then.
> 
> DH's cousin says that if it rains on Easter Sunday, it will rain for the next 7 Sundays. I hope the farmers there can get the crops out for insurance, and can get the new crops in in time for a good crop for this year.


How strange that two had you down wrongly for 25th. The reminders show it wasn't you at fault at least.
Better to see the other one after the bone density for the results anyway. But would have been nice if you hadn't had to go in the first place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Such a cutie.... Your garden centers sound so much more interesting than ours...


Kate's sounds like you could spend all day there. Maybe I should suggest Vicky and Brett look for one with Elizabeth. :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, the youtube instructions talk about stretchy for socks. I guess it's just a learning curve on the block.


When I get there I thought I might try it as a learning experience as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There are ads here for one day implants. I know I can't afford it, but would love to have it done.


I'm getting plenty of dentist ads especially for implants from all the talk of them here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Much to her surprise DIL's pharmacy won the Independent Pharmacy of the Year award tonight!


Congratulations to DIL.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> How strange that two had you down wrongly for 25th. The reminders show it wasn't you at fault at least.
> Better to see the other one after the bone density for the results anyway. But would have been nice if you hadn't had to go in the first place.


Good thing they are all within less than 10 miles of me. Of course, if I would have made the appointment months ago, she would have had it for today! :sm02: She only wrote the orders last July! :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Can certainly understand that with the bypass. Maybe she can ask him if she can skip that one for a couple weeks to see if she feels better.
> 
> Glad the tooth is out and didn't cost an arm and a leg!


She said if it isn't better tomorrow, she's going to call him and ask if she should cut it down at least. 
Yes, it was a relief.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry made it home for OK at 6:30 and brought Chinese. Unfortunately, he was in the wrong lane to go to the better one and this stuff was close to inedible. He had made a whole bunch of yellow squash casserole over the week-end so a bowl of that filld in the empty spots.


I love Chinese food, but bad Chinese food is awful, our local restaraunt here is not very good since it sold, so we hold out until we go to Scottsbluff.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hee Haw is on now. Which I have always liked. I am glad Gerry's MRI came out all clear. Hope they can figure out something. It's no fun when I loose my voice trying to make him hear! DH plays guitar (when he feels like it, which isn't often!) and says that you don't hear the notes right in music with hearing aids.


But better than not hearing them at all. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> How do you use it? I also get a lot of headaches, should but stock in Excedrin


You rub a drop on your temples, the bridge of your nose & then run your finger under your nostrils so the "fumes" go up your nose. Have to be careful to keep it out of your eyes. It makes your eyes water for a few minutes but you can feel your sinuses open up within 5 minutes & the headaches lessens. For me it's been a "miracle drug"


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. I bookmarked it. I will probably make a pie, or apple slab, which is an apple pie in a sheet pan! DH likes it that way better for his lunches.


We call that Apple danish & we all like it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, Mark Harmon is so easy to look at.


He's certainly aging well????& Tom Selleck too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Much to her surprise DIL's pharmacy won the Independent Pharmacy of the Year award tonight!


Congratulations, do they get a plaque or an actual prize like a trip?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's certainly aging well????& Tom Selleck too


Oh yeah and don't forget Scott Bakula!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Same here--Saturday is supposed to be the coldest in a long while, with a steady decline until then! We have had rain and small hail all day off and on, and it's cold. Bleah! It'll be a good day to bake something, I think!


Must be a crappy April everywhere ???? My sister told me she heard on the news we've had more snow this April than for 50 years????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I have been following along but too tired to comment.
Tami, know about picking battles. Sunday I calmly asked DH if we could talk. I asked if we could get rid of old Prius sitting on curb, doesn't run, been there at least three years. And the truck in drive, same thing as Prius. I didn't realize how much his dementia is progressing or that he can no longer handle stress. He came unglued told me he could never do enough to please me and Lady, if you don't like it you need to think about moving out, I said again calmly cause by now I'm in shock, that wasn't where I was going and shut down before I gave him a ration of caca when he was crazy. I'm having the house painted so notice the car and truck make for squatter looking house. You know how when you get a new rug the paint or sofa look old, Anyway he is ok now and has actually taken a lot of his clutter out of living room. He is a dear man I will just have to learn he can not handle pressure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> There is a high top slipper pattern by Drops that I love the looks of, but I read it through, and said forget it. I was so confused just trying to read it that I knew I would never be able to knit it.


Is it the ones with the cabled top? I started those & the pattern was so strange for the foot I ended up doing the better dorm boots & just adding the cabled top


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I wish I could find some here for DDIL to try. I asked one of the essential oil consultants that I saw somewhere, and she had never heard of it. She uses peppermint oil for hers.


I'll see if the drug store has any sample vials next time I go to town


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry made it home for OK at 6:30 and brought Chinese. Unfortunately, he was in the wrong lane to go to the better one and this stuff was close to inedible. He had made a whole bunch of yellow squash casserole over the week-end so a bowl of that filld in the empty spots.


Oh, no, I like good Chinese food but usually if it's bad, it's really awful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And my doctor said the fasting in the 5:2 diet was responsable for the drop in my cholesterol.


Maybe I should try that


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry made it home for OK at 6:30 and brought Chinese. Unfortunately, he was in the wrong lane to go to the better one and this stuff was close to inedible. He had made a whole bunch of yellow squash casserole over the week-end so a bowl of that filld in the empty spots.


Sorry to hear about the food, but glad Gerry got home okay. I will have to look up a recipe for the squash casserole. After having the zuchinni fries at Cheesecake Factory in Indy a couple of years ago before going to KAP, I've been trying to recreate a good version. Nailed it tonight. Used crushed fun-yums and potato chips and made them in the air fryer. With some ranch dip, they were delcious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I have been following along but too tired to comment.
> Tami, know about picking battles. Sunday I calmly asked DH if we could talk. I asked if we could get rid of old Prius sitting on curb, doesn't run, been there at least three years. And the truck in drive, same thing as Prius. I didn't realize how much his dementia is progressing or that he can no longer handle stress. He came unglued told me he could never do enough to please me and Lady, if you don't like it you need to think about moving out, I said again calmly cause by now I'm in shock, that wasn't where I was going and shut down before I gave him a ration of caca when he was crazy. I'm having the house painted so notice the car and truck make for squatter looking house. You know how when you get a new rug the paint or sofa look old, Anyway he is ok now and has actually taken a lot of his clutter out of living room. He is a dear man I will just have to learn he can not handle pressure.


Oh no sounds like things are getting harder. Not conducive to you avoiding stress either. You must keep caring for yourself no matter how hard it is as you are in for a long trip. When dealing with an acute situation can pour more out on the one in need, but in a time like this and especially with your health issues already you won't be able to look after either of you if you ignore yourself until you are so poorly you have no choice. Can you get any help in? best to see what is around and get things set up at least early if possible.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> https://www.weberbbq.com.au/weber-q/
> 
> Don't know why but somehow they cook things really well. I could well still use it for things in the oven once I have an oven as they cook so moist- but the cheese melted well and browned beautifully.
> And cooks sausages etc that you use in a BBQ really well. And all done with lid down so no need to keep turning the sausages- one turn only.


My DH has been dreaming of one with a sear station(some part that gets really hit & seals the meat to keep moisture in). My BIL has one & DH was so impressed with how it cooks but expensive


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> If I'm not too late to sign up. Might only be there for part of it, depending on if I can afford to stay overnight.


Let me know...we may have room sharing arrangements.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I have been following along but too tired to comment.
> Tami, know about picking battles. Sunday I calmly asked DH if we could talk. I asked if we could get rid of old Prius sitting on curb, doesn't run, been there at least three years. And the truck in drive, same thing as Prius. I didn't realize how much his dementia is progressing or that he can no longer handle stress. He came unglued told me he could never do enough to please me and Lady, if you don't like it you need to think about moving out, I said again calmly cause by now I'm in shock, that wasn't where I was going and shut down before I gave him a ration of caca when he was crazy. I'm having the house painted so notice the car and truck make for squatter looking house. You know how when you get a new rug the paint or sofa look old, Anyway he is ok now and has actually taken a lot of his clutter out of living room. He is a dear man I will just have to learn he can not handle pressure.


Oh dear, it has definitely progressed, I'm so sorry, it has to be hard on both of you. I guess it's just handle things and then if the asks about it, deal with it then.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have heard really bad things about the one day implants. They only seem to last a few years. For the price, I would want them to last a lot longer than that!


I had thought implants were lifetime things but recently heard they are only good for about 10 years????Seems very expensive to not last


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm getting plenty of dentist ads especially for implants from all the talk of them here!


Me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I have been following along but too tired to comment.
> Tami, know about picking battles. Sunday I calmly asked DH if we could talk. I asked if we could get rid of old Prius sitting on curb, doesn't run, been there at least three years. And the truck in drive, same thing as Prius. I didn't realize how much his dementia is progressing or that he can no longer handle stress. He came unglued told me he could never do enough to please me and Lady, if you don't like it you need to think about moving out, I said again calmly cause by now I'm in shock, that wasn't where I was going and shut down before I gave him a ration of caca when he was crazy. I'm having the house painted so notice the car and truck make for squatter looking house. You know how when you get a new rug the paint or sofa look old, Anyway he is ok now and has actually taken a lot of his clutter out of living room. He is a dear man I will just have to learn he can not handle pressure.


Not good, Joy, this all adds to your stress too. Would he notice if you just had the vehicles removed when you were away for an afternoon? Might be an option


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh no sounds like things are getting harder. Not conducive to you avoiding stress either. You must keep caring for yourself no matter how hard it is as you are in for a long trip. When dealing with an acute situation can pour more out on the one in need, but in a time like this and especially with your health issues already you won't be able to look after either of you if you ignore yourself until you are so poorly you have no choice. Can you get any help in? best to see what is around and get things set up at least early if possible.


Good advise. Caring for dementia patients is terribly hard on the care giver


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You were sure a chatty bunch today. It took me ages to get caught up.
Roads were fine today but still cold & a little more snow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH has been dreaming of one with a sear station(some part that gets really hit & seals the meat to keep moisture in). My BIL has one & DH was so impressed with how it cooks but expensive


Ours wasn't cheap but well worth it- especially as it is taking so long to get a kitchen!
David ahs an exam today and tells me he will start on the kitchen soon- now to see if it actually happens. I have some hope but no confidence.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I have been following along but too tired to comment.
> Tami, know about picking battles. Sunday I calmly asked DH if we could talk. I asked if we could get rid of old Prius sitting on curb, doesn't run, been there at least three years. And the truck in drive, same thing as Prius. I didn't realize how much his dementia is progressing or that he can no longer handle stress. He came unglued told me he could never do enough to please me and Lady, if you don't like it you need to think about moving out, I said again calmly cause by now I'm in shock, that wasn't where I was going and shut down before I gave him a ration of caca when he was crazy. I'm having the house painted so notice the car and truck make for squatter looking house. You know how when you get a new rug the paint or sofa look old, Anyway he is ok now and has actually taken a lot of his clutter out of living room. He is a dear man I will just have to learn he can not handle pressure.


I know this must be very difficult for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You were sure a chatty bunch today. It took me ages to get caught up.
> Roads were fine today but still cold & a little more snow.


We have a cold day today- stilla round 14 as it was last night. But has been a little warmer and colder overnight. But of course 14 being cold would make you laugh.According to Weatherzone it does only feel like 13. But a good breeze and some sun this morning so I did get the washing almost dry.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Feeling sleepy so I think I will say good-night!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've been sitting here trying to decide what to do- where to walk and what to do about eating. So have decided that I will get out the house and see what happens.
In fact decided I will make the longer walk as may not have as much time the next few days.
Knitting group tomorrow, Friday will be with Mum as she has a uterine polyp removed, then will go straight to the football Saturday and so will be in the car. So Julie will be finishing my summary for me.
Hopefully find some time in there somewhere to do some walking at least.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you, I hear you. Shocks for the rest of Sunday and Monday. Today got to walk Maya and spend some extra time snuggling horse and colt. This afternoon waterlogged for half an hour then jacuzzi, then sauna. Tonight I had sangha. Had made a beef paprika crockpot yesterday so just had to nuke egg noodles and stew for dinner. This weekend my DD and my DSIL are coming to visit. Saturday plan to take them to Lake Isabella and the restaurant I took DSD to last week where we got to watch the rafters float down the Kern River.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you, I intend to. 
Bonnie, he will notice. I will talk to Iresha, our doctor, and my youngest DD, the psychiatrist, and decide whether to tell him when I will do it or let him discover it after. I just think as a hoarder and with the dementia he can't move forward with getting rid of them.
Bonnie, thank you, I do have good support between AA, Iresha, my book group, my knitting group and my children. And I realize I need to destress as it's taking a lol on my health.
Thank you for letting me vent. It's obviously an issue I can't talk on the phone about unless DH is out. I have not talked to anyone yet as I was afraid I'd just stress more if I talked about it. Trying to get distance and destress in first.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Much to her surprise DIL's pharmacy won the Independent Pharmacy of the Year award tonight!


Congratulations to your DIL and everyone else who works there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Oh no! I hope your son is feeling better by now...and his mom!!


He's OK got swelling and a lovely arrangement of colours coming out but fine in himself


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> No she didn't, which surprised me. I have been rinsing with listerine though. Since moving here, I haven't gained confidence in either my new dentist or doctor. I guess because the others looked after me for more than 30 years. They felt more like family.


I've got the same problem with my dentist. Had a lovely lady dentist from when boys were little , A very good dentist and I knew everything about her and her family then a few years back she retired and I now have a male dentist whose name is Dave and he's a dentist and he has no personality at all I'm not keen on him but I have no real reason to change to another dentist


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are heading down to those sorts of temperatures, but only at night! I see you are not online now, wondering if that means anything significant?


Nope not yet. ..... however this morning she had a "show" and consistent contractions 15 min apart but as the day has gone on things have slowed down to around 45 mins last I heard. So who knows. :sm19:

It has been down to around 11c most of the day today. Looks like we are heading into Winter after all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never thought of wheels and I sure need them on my craft tables. I have two, each 6 feet long and the tops are make out of countertops. One is completely covered with a cutting mat that is clear (except of course for the grid) That I special ordered (don't remember the company name) that I love. Boy are they HEAVY! I really need to ask DH if he will put on wheels for me....IF I ever get them cleared off.....LOL. Wouldn't it be nice to find wheels that would just slip on the feet of table legs; you know so you could just lift up the table and slip them on? I think that would be a great idea to manufacture!


That would be a very handy idea! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Now I'm envisioning Jeanette walking around followed by a flock of ducklings with the mother duck bringing up the rear. :sm23:


 :sm11: lol


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sure she will find older "kids" too but Hannah seems to fit in whatever age group. She is quite approachable.
> She will only be there for a short time; will be home Aug. 4th. She has only scheduled 2 classes for the fall when she returns and has already been accepted for the Hawaii/Australia/New Zealand/Figi study abroad program for Spring 2018. It delays graduation by a semester but so worth the experience of going to other countries. These are definitely opportunities of a lifetime and will go far with her degree in International Affairs. I just wish I could pop into her luggage and go with her to have some fun myself!


What a wonderful experience it will be for her. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> There is a high top slipper pattern by Drops that I love the looks of, but I read it through, and said forget it. I was so confused just trying to read it that I knew I would never be able to knit it.


It's funny because I didn't particularly like this pattern there are far more nicer drop patterns I could have tried but I was interested in the design of it especially the bottom part


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Such a cutie.... Your garden centers sound so much more interesting than ours...


Garden centres here have branched out into selling lots of different things . The one nearest to me has a craft section along with selling homemade sweets and breads , designer outdoor clothes and jewelry, there is also a lovely restaurant there too .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm getting plenty of dentist ads especially for implants from all the talk of them here!


Me too and hearing aid ones


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> What's a Weber?


In case Margaret hasnt answered yet.... it is a round BBQ with a covered dome lid. At least that is the type of BBQ I am asuming she is meaning.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It has been quite a nice day up here although chilly. Seems to be a breeze getting up now and that wind is COLD! We have Caitlin here overnight as her dad's working and her mum is going to an award dinner as their pharmacy has been nominated by one of their customers as 'Pharmacy of the Year" - keep your fingers crossed for them! We took her up to the garden centre this afternoon to see the rabbits, budgies and chinchillas that they have there, and then called in at the park on the way home.


Aaw she is such a cutie pie. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You rub a drop on your temples, the bridge of your nose & then run your finger under your nostrils so the "fumes" go up your nose. Have to be careful to keep it out of your eyes. It makes your eyes water for a few minutes but you can feel your sinuses open up within 5 minutes & the headaches lessens. For me it's been a "miracle drug"


Could really do with that right now although the brisk walk with dog did clear them out a bit ,it's quite chilly out there this morning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's certainly aging well????& Tom Selleck too


Now I thought I watched NCIS and Blue Bloods because they were good programmes ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Much to her surprise DIL's pharmacy won the Independent Pharmacy of the Year award tonight!


Woo Hoo! Fantastic. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had thought implants were lifetime things but recently heard they are only good for about 10 years????Seems very expensive to not last


I had implants with bone grafts done at least 20 years ago. My dentist told me at the time they were guaranteed for 20 years so I'm keeping a close eye on them now but so far they're fine. I had a lot of dental work done around that time, the result of years of poor dental care, and can honestly say he never hurt me once.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Now I thought I watched NCIS and Blue Bloods because they were good programmes ????


Id watch Mark Harmon in anything.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Today is the beginning of the journey to see Matthew's art on display in the international art competition and the opportunity to meet up with family and friends as well. Time to finish packing and finish a few chores before leaving home.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> Today is the beginning of the journey to see Matthew's art on display in the international art competition and the opportunity to meet up with family and friends as well. Time to finish packing and finish a few chores before leaving home.


I may have missed a posting by you regarding if we can vote on Mathews beautiful art, could you post once again where I can go to and vote. Thanks again and please tell Mathew I am really excited to see how he does and really hope he wins a prize.

Oh and have a wonderful and a safe trip.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you, I intend to.
> Bonnie, he will notice. I will talk to Iresha, our doctor, and my youngest DD, the psychiatrist, and decide whether to tell him when I will do it or let him discover it after. I just think as a hoarder and with the dementia he can't move forward with getting rid of them.
> Bonnie, thank you, I do have good support between AA, Iresha, my book group, my knitting group and my children. And I realize I need to destress as it's taking a lol on my health.
> Thank you for letting me vent. It's obviously an issue I can't talk on the phone about unless DH is out. I have not talked to anyone yet as I was afraid I'd just stress more if I talked about it. Trying to get distance and destress in first.


I hope there's a way to get you some peace without adding stress to him. A very tough situation. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's OK got swelling and a lovely arrangement of colours coming out but fine in himself


That's good news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> In case Margaret hasnt answered yet.... it is a round BBQ with a covered dome lid. At least that is the type of BBQ I am asuming she is meaning.


Those are the old ones- I gave a link earlier to the Weber Qs which is what we have. Still cook really nicely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Today is the beginning of the journey to see Matthew's art on display in the international art competition and the opportunity to meet up with family and friends as well. Time to finish packing and finish a few chores before leaving home.


HAve a great time- is it just the two of you? Hope He does well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She also thought about trying to get an internship in DC; boyfriend's aunt is at one of the embassies. She also is still very interested in the music industry and said that since Atlanta is becoming quite a music & movie hub she would love to get something there.
At one point she was interested in the CIA also but has changed from that I think. Hannanh is a barista at a local coffe shop currently while in school. They've been really good about holding her a job when she leaves to do the study abroad programs.


Dreamweaver said:


> Not really... My niece works for a non-profit and spends as lot of time in some pretty risky places. I don't know how my sister sleeps! Since Rachel is in Austin, I would like to see her get an internship at the capitol but that hasn't happened. She did talk about the CIA. Does Hannah have a goal in mind? I think Rachel will just be thrilled to have a real job after graduation. She is currently doing PR for a real estate company in her spare time. At least it puts gas in her car but does nothing to further her schooling.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too Pam.


pammie1234 said:


> I had knee replacement surgery about 7 years ago, and I still have to take antibiotics before dental visits.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I notice this week our 2 apple trees are getting quite a lot of apples right now.


tami_ohio said:


> We are surrounded by apple orchards, but prefer to go a bit farther, and go to the one my cousin works at, which is open all year. We can get seconds for most of the year, which are almost as good as firsts. In fact, these may still be firsts. The sign didn't say seconds. Maybe tomorrow after my bone density test.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It's not too late and check with Jeanette to see if there is anyone else wanting a roommate; it would cut the cost.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> If I'm not too late to sign up. Might only be there for part of it, depending on if I can afford to stay overnight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is also a good way to use it but please be careful if your peppermint oil is just the essential oil and not blended in a carrier oil since peppermint oil is not one of the "neat" oils that you can put directly on the skin. Off the top of my head, the only "neat oils"
are Tea Tree and Lavender.



Bonnie7591 said:


> You rub a drop on your temples, the bridge of your nose & then run your finger under your nostrils so the "fumes" go up your nose. Have to be careful to keep it out of your eyes. It makes your eyes water for a few minutes but you can feel your sinuses open up within 5 minutes & the headaches lessens. For me it's been a "miracle drug"


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this decline in your husband Joy. I will certainly be keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well as usual, when I'm really needing to use my embroidery machine a good bit it goes on strike. I'm taking it into the shop in Atlanta in about 10 minutes to be repaired. Turn around time 2 weeks UNLESS the repair guy thinks it is a quick fix. Minimum charge (even if a quick fix) $159. Just ridiculous. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I have been following along but too tired to comment.
> Tami, know about picking battles. Sunday I calmly asked DH if we could talk. I asked if we could get rid of old Prius sitting on curb, doesn't run, been there at least three years. And the truck in drive, same thing as Prius. I didn't realize how much his dementia is progressing or that he can no longer handle stress. He came unglued told me he could never do enough to please me and Lady, if you don't like it you need to think about moving out, I said again calmly cause by now I'm in shock, that wasn't where I was going and shut down before I gave him a ration of caca when he was crazy. I'm having the house painted so notice the car and truck make for squatter looking house. You know how when you get a new rug the paint or sofa look old, Anyway he is ok now and has actually taken a lot of his clutter out of living room. He is a dear man I will just have to learn he can not handle pressure.


Dear Joy, you have all my commiserations- I could so easily be going through similar with Fale- it happens so gradually and you sort of adjust, then have to make a big adjustment.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9am and the sound of silence is golden.

Not raining right now but it is overcast.

Have an appointment this morning at 930.
Probably Laundry after.

Will check in later????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Nope not yet. ..... however this morning she had a "show" and consistent contractions 15 min apart but as the day has gone on things have slowed down to around 45 mins last I heard. So who knows. :sm19:
> 
> It has been down to around 11c most of the day today. Looks like we are heading into Winter after all.


45 mins apart sounds like going nowhere as yet. Maybe things have changed?

You are a lot colder than us, already!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gosh, I think I would question that. Infections don't just disappear.


Yes, I'm going to talk to her today.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, glad your DS is okay even if a tad colorful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I had knee replacement surgery about 7 years ago, and I still have to take antibiotics before dental visits.


I wonder why so long.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you.
Julie, thank you, that seems to be the way it's going. Change a tad, then change some more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There are ads here for one day implants. I know I can't afford it, but would love to have it done.


I think those ads are misleading. They can do the implants in one day but then you have to wait for the healing. Unless the procedure is different then when my DH had his done. I must ask my friend how they did hers but I know it was several months before it was completed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm getting plenty of dentist ads especially for implants from all the talk of them here!


Me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I have been following along but too tired to comment.
> Tami, know about picking battles. Sunday I calmly asked DH if we could talk. I asked if we could get rid of old Prius sitting on curb, doesn't run, been there at least three years. And the truck in drive, same thing as Prius. I didn't realize how much his dementia is progressing or that he can no longer handle stress. He came unglued told me he could never do enough to please me and Lady, if you don't like it you need to think about moving out, I said again calmly cause by now I'm in shock, that wasn't where I was going and shut down before I gave him a ration of caca when he was crazy. I'm having the house painted so notice the car and truck make for squatter looking house. You know how when you get a new rug the paint or sofa look old, Anyway he is ok now and has actually taken a lot of his clutter out of living room. He is a dear man I will just have to learn he can not handle pressure.


Sorry that this is happening to your DH. It's so heartbreaking to see someone you love slowly disappear. Is there a auto wrecker nearby who might be interested in the vehicles? Maybe you could check and if they offer a bit of money, you could tell your DH that someone wants to buy them. One way to get rid of them and your DH might be agreeable.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DDIL (Caitlin's mum) with her award. DS#2 and she only bought the pharmacy a week ago, although DDIL has worked there for over a year. She nearly didn't go (DS was working) as they thought they had no chance of winning!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> Today is the beginning of the journey to see Matthew's art on display in the international art competition and the opportunity to meet up with family and friends as well. Time to finish packing and finish a few chores before leaving home.


Praying for a safe and smooth journey


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She also thought about trying to get an internship in DC; boyfriend's aunt is at one of the embassies. She also is still very interested in the music industry and said that since Atlanta is becoming quite a music & movie hub she would love to get something there.
> At one point she was interested in the CIA also but has changed from that I think. Hannanh is a barista at a local coffe shop currently while in school. They've been really good about holding her a job when she leaves to do the study abroad programs.


I think any embassy would be a great place for her to land. I love the DC area for visiting, but wonder what it would be like to live there....too many politicians around. The movie and music industries are certainly global and would benefit greatly from here international business. Our DD travels quite a bit in international marketing for Baxter Healthcare so hope she doesn't count out businesses also -- Coca Cola and CNN are big players in the Atlanta area.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> It's not too late and check with Jeanette to see if there is anyone else wanting a roommate; it would cut the cost.


I will, thank you


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well as usual, when I'm really needing to use my embroidery machine a good bit it goes on strike. I'm taking it into the shop in Atlanta in about 10 minutes to be repaired. Turn around time 2 weeks UNLESS the repair guy thinks it is a quick fix. Minimum charge (even if a quick fix) $159. Just ridiculous. TTYL


Ouch!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think those ads are misleading. They can do the implants in one day but then you have to wait for the healing. Unless the procedure is different then when my DH had his done. I must ask my friend how they did hers but I know it was several months before it was completed.


Before I nixed going back to the implant specialist my dentist sent me to, the plan was to pull the tooth, build up the jaw bone, let that heal and "take" and then do the implant. He really messed up the tooth pulling and then again with the drill to put the implant in. He had to stop midway through as I wouldn't let him go farther due to sharp shooting pain into my temple. I will not go back to him and my dentist keeps trying to get me to go. I may change dentists because of it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> DDIL (Caitlin's mum) with her award. DS#2 and she only bought the pharmacy a week ago, although DDIL has worked there for over a year. She nearly didn't go (DS was working) as they thought they had no chance of winning!


She's a beauty and smart too!! She must be quite the business woman to own her own pharmacy. I wish we had more independents around here; the big chains have the entire area saturated. There's a Walgreens, WalMart, Target, or CVS on nearly ever corner.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have a cold day today- stilla round 14 as it was last night. But has been a little warmer and colder overnight. But of course 14 being cold would make you laugh.According to Weatherzone it does only feel like 13. But a good breeze and some sun this morning so I did get the washing almost dry.


I would be out in shorts & tshirts if it ever gets that warm????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well as usual, when I'm really needing to use my embroidery machine a good bit it goes on strike. I'm taking it into the shop in Atlanta in about 10 minutes to be repaired. Turn around time 2 weeks UNLESS the repair guy thinks it is a quick fix. Minimum charge (even if a quick fix) $159. Just ridiculous. TTYL


They sure stick it to you when they can???? Last time I took my machine in, he said it would be $75 for a look or $100 if he cleaned it too so I got it cleaned, Turned out there was some thread caught in the fly wheel???? I felt like a fool


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Nope not yet. ..... however this morning she had a "show" and consistent contractions 15 min apart but as the day has gone on things have slowed down to around 45 mins last I heard. So who knows. :sm19:
> 
> It has been down to around 11c most of the day today. Looks like we are heading into Winter after all.


Sounds like things are beginning to happen, albeit slowly. The next 24 hours should tell.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Garden centres here have branched out into selling lots of different things . The one nearest to me has a craft section along with selling homemade sweets and breads , designer outdoor clothes and jewelry, there is also a lovely restaurant there too .


And I find garden centres have some of the nicest birthday cards!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you.
> Julie, thank you, that seems to be the way it's going. Change a tad, then change some more.


You are lucky Joy, still to have DH with you- I do wish I had the opportunity- it was what I was contracting to do when we renewed our vows. But the rellies had other ideas. At least I know how often Fale told me how grateful he was for all I had done for him over the years- it was as if he knew we would be apart. But dear God, I do miss him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> DDIL (Caitlin's mum) with her award. DS#2 and she only bought the pharmacy a week ago, although DDIL has worked there for over a year. She nearly didn't go (DS was working) as they thought they had no chance of winning!


You can see the likeness of Caitlin for her Mum!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wonder why so long.


It is my understanding that it is forever!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> DDIL (Caitlin's mum) with her award. DS#2 and she only bought the pharmacy a week ago, although DDIL has worked there for over a year. She nearly didn't go (DS was working) as they thought they had no chance of winning!


Congratulations! I'm sure it was extra special since she didn't expect to win!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you.
Julie, I'm so sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Rainy day today! I hope it lasts all day. We need the rain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, thank you.
> Julie, I'm so sorry for your heartbreak.


Thanks, Joy. I never imagined such an alone older age as seems to be my lot. Thank God for the internet!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You were sure a chatty bunch today. It took me ages to get caught up.
> Roads were fine today but still cold & a little more snow.


There was a very light dusting of snow on the porches when I let the dogs out for the last time last night and then this morning, almost looks more like a really heavy frost, today is dawning bright and sunny but we are on a cooling trend this week, with nights in the low 30's to high 20's. High today is supposed to be 54f. I sure hope you all don't get much more snow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, thank you, I hear you. Shocks for the rest of Sunday and Monday. Today got to walk Maya and spend some extra time snuggling horse and colt. This afternoon waterlogged for half an hour then jacuzzi, then sauna. Tonight I had sangha. Had made a beef paprika crockpot yesterday so just had to nuke egg noodles and stew for dinner. This weekend my DD and my DSIL are coming to visit. Saturday plan to take them to Lake Isabella and the restaurant I took DSD to last week where we got to watch the rafters float down the Kern River.


Sounds like it will be a great weekend. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you, I intend to.
> Bonnie, he will notice. I will talk to Iresha, our doctor, and my youngest DD, the psychiatrist, and decide whether to tell him when I will do it or let him discover it after. I just think as a hoarder and with the dementia he can't move forward with getting rid of them.
> Bonnie, thank you, I do have good support between AA, Iresha, my book group, my knitting group and my children. And I realize I need to destress as it's taking a lol on my health.
> Thank you for letting me vent. It's obviously an issue I can't talk on the phone about unless DH is out. I have not talked to anyone yet as I was afraid I'd just stress more if I talked about it. Trying to get distance and destress in first.


It's really a great support group you have going on, that makes a big difference, hopefully they can help with the stress a bit too. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Today is the beginning of the journey to see Matthew's art on display in the international art competition and the opportunity to meet up with family and friends as well. Time to finish packing and finish a few chores before leaving home.


Safe travels and have a wonderful time!!! Are they voting on this one while you all are there? Hope you win Matthew!!! But I know that if you don't, you'll be thrilled for whomever does and enjoy your trip so you can tell us all about it when we see you at KAP.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well as usual, when I'm really needing to use my embroidery machine a good bit it goes on strike. I'm taking it into the shop in Atlanta in about 10 minutes to be repaired. Turn around time 2 weeks UNLESS the repair guy thinks it is a quick fix. Minimum charge (even if a quick fix) $159. Just ridiculous. TTYL


Never fails does it? OUCH!! That is a lot of money to just do a quick fix, talk about someone overly proud of their work. I am crossing my fingers that you say that it was a quick fix and it's home with you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> DDIL (Caitlin's mum) with her award. DS#2 and she only bought the pharmacy a week ago, although DDIL has worked there for over a year. She nearly didn't go (DS was working) as they thought they had no chance of winning!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! And a very lovely lady she is too.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is almost 1 AM and I really need some sleep. Last night was not great. Tonight my tummy is upset so I hope curling up in bed will cure that and let me rest. The machine is back on so I would like not to have to keep unplugging to get up and down. Found out that my nurse took a new job starting next week. I hope the next next person is as good, but I doubt it. At least I am going to request the same person.... There is enough anxiety without wondering if I'm getting a good one or a not so good one. Here I just had her trained!!!!! and she loves wound vac patients. Wish it was something we could do ourselves, but it isn't.
> 
> Speaking of nurses.......... Any nurses going to Ohio in June?


Jinx, my DD1 is an LPN and she knows several RNs that work with her. I'll check to see if any are trained in wound vac, if that's what you need.

Kathy


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

DAROWIL: the lovely gray shawl!!! oh dear, I missed this shawl when you posted it in the main section, and cannot find it with search. apologies in advance if you don't have the pattern/link or if you have posted it before, but I would REALLY like it! thanks for your beautiful knitting!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Joy. I never imagined such an alone older age as seems to be my lot. Thank God for the internet!


That's what I worry about myself, as my hubby is 19 years older than me.....


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never thought of wheels and I sure need them on my craft tables. I have two, each 6 feet long and the tops are make out of countertops. One is completely covered with a cutting mat that is clear (except of course for the grid) That I special ordered (don't remember the company name) that I love. Boy are they HEAVY! I really need to ask DH if he will put on wheels for me....IF I ever get them cleared off.....LOL. Wouldn't it be nice to find wheels that would just slip on the feet of table legs; you know so you could just lift up the table and slip them on? I think that would be a great idea to manufacture!


Have you tried the furniture movers you can get to go under the piece? They can be bought at any of the home improvement places or even Walmart, I think. You slip them under the corners and they make it easier to move.

Kathy

Just remembered something else that may work, at least until you get wheels. Pieces of carpeting placed upside down underneath the corners. I've used carpeting under pallets in my van and have been able to move them. Should work on top of carpeting or hard wood floors.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Have you tried the furniture movers you can get to go under the piece? They can be bought at any of the home improvement places or even Walmart, I think. You slip them under the corners and they make it easier to move.
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Just remembered something else that may work, at least until you get wheels. Pieces of carpeting placed upside down underneath the corners. I've used carpeting under pallets in my van and have been able to move them. Should work on top of carpeting or hard wood floors.


Ive used pieces of thick cardboard to move heavy furniture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That's what I worry about myself, as my hubby is 19 years older than me.....


It is something very likely to happen to my daughter, too- her husband (SIL) is also 19 years older. It's not a very welcome prospect I am sure. God Bless, and may he live long!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

doctorann said:


> DAROWIL: the lovely gray shawl!!! oh dear, I missed this shawl when you posted it in the main section, and cannot find it with search. apologies in advance if you don't have the pattern/link or if you have posted it before, but I would REALLY like it! thanks for your beautiful knitting!


And welcome to Sam's Knitting Tea Party, doctorann!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki and Julie, there is always hope that stem cells or some medical research will be able to reverse the process in not to many years down the road.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

doctorann said:


> DAROWIL: the lovely gray shawl!!! oh dear, I missed this shawl when you posted it in the main section, and cannot find it with search. apologies in advance if you don't have the pattern/link or if you have posted it before, but I would REALLY like it! thanks for your beautiful knitting!


Welcome to the tea table, nice to have you visit.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> If I'm not too late to sign up. Might only be there for part of it, depending on if I can afford to stay overnight.


Ask Rookie if anyone has said they would share. Noni, Pammie and I are sharing a room. Wonder if we can get two cots to fit in?

Kathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, glad your DS is okay even if a tad colorful.


Thank you Joy and I'm sorry to hear about your husband , glad to hear that you have plenty of support 
{{{HUGS}}}}}}


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Finally caught up with very little comments. Congrats to all and healing wishes to those who need them. Great looking projects being done this week. 

I have finished one pair of socks and cast on another. These are going to be done as a complete unit with heels put in place as I go. Will put in waste yarn for the toe decrease areas but for the most part stockingette st and ribbing. Also cast on a Steven Be project, Gaga Shroud in some yarn I got in my Yarnbox this month. Finished 50 of the angels and all set to mail them to DDIL in MA. My DD1 wants me to crochet a Dobby (Harry Potter house elf) for a friend's baby so have started that. Have the head and body done up to the point of stuffing. Forgot to bring it with me. Need to pull out the nightgown for American Girl doll to work on it. My DD2 noticed that her Walmart had the Bernat Pops in again so picked me up several. Told her she's an enabler. I have four to do a throw for my son plus two of pinks and two of blues to do baby blankets in. 

Work has been slow the last two weeks, at least for me. I'm not too worried about it as it will probably pick up. 

Mary, hope your trip to MN is worry-free and you all have a good time. Can't wait to see you both in June. 

CRAFT has struck. To much reading and crocheting at the same time. Hope all are well or continue to heal. Stay dry, warm, cool and safe for all in inclement weather. I'm in Lincoln, AL at the moment. Warm but there is a breeze and I found some shade. Took Lila for a short walk and now she is resting in her bed. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hee Haw is on now. Which I have always liked. I am glad Gerry's MRI came out all clear. Hope they can figure out something. It's no fun when I loose my voice trying to make him hear! DH plays guitar (when he feels like it, which isn't often!) and says that you don't hear the notes right in music with hearing aids.


Not a problem for Gerry. He is the only Irishman I know who can't carry a tune in a bucket! He can sing 
Back Home Again in Indiana" only because we went to Indy for 45 years. Otherwise, he needs to mouth the words and keep quiet.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear about the food, but glad Gerry got home okay. I will have to look up a recipe for the squash casserole. After having the zuchinni fries at Cheesecake Factory in Indy a couple of years ago before going to KAP, I've been trying to recreate a good version. Nailed it tonight. Used crushed fun-yums and potato chips and made them in the air fryer. With some ranch dip, they were delcious.


That sounds yummy... I don't have an air fryer. That sounds like a really good idea as well. I used to make the squash with the recipe from "The String Bean" restaurant but Gerry uses a slightly different one. I'll ger it when he comes home.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have experience with both, we get lots of both at the nursing home, so would be happy to help in any way!


Thank you.... Hope to be good by then, but can't count on it. :sm24: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have heard really bad things about the one day implants. They only seem to last a few years. For the price, I would want them to last a lot longer than that!


I've not heard that. Thanks. At those prices, it had better last as long as I do. I just don't know enough about the regular ones to know if I would have a hole for a year while healing or if they put a temp. cap on. I'm overdue for the dentist but too far to drive right now. I'll talk to him about it. He wants to do the bottom tooth I am missing but says he has to send me to someone else for something and it sounds like a very lengthy process.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have really tried to figure this out, but I give up! What does CRAFT stand for!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hard to adjust other by using a heavier yarn as all the shaping is fitted into the cabling.


I see that. I haven't read through an though maybe I could add one more repeat to bottom but would have to incorporate increases in cables to keep shape. I like them to my waist but, this one is so pretty, I may make an exception.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sorry i haven't been on much this week - i just kind of pulled back for a while. i really am fine. and i am really far behind. i will get caught up though. i think everything is back to normal as far as my body is concerned although i could use about 35 pounds. i know - you all want to give me some - i would take a couple pounds from each of you if i could. lol we have been having beautiful weather - i have had the front door open every day for the last several days. it is nice to have the breeze through the house. we need to get the screen door up soon. i best get reading. don't know how much commenting i will be doing. --- sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Kate's sounds like you could spend all day there. Maybe I should suggest Vicky and Brett look for one with Elizabeth. :sm01:


Several of the girls in London area talk about eating there as well. We didn't have a chance to visit one, but they sound lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki and Julie, there is always hope that stem cells or some medical research will be able to reverse the process in not to many years down the road.


Which is just as well, I guess, as so many more of us are likely to be afflicted- as all the baby boomers age.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have really tried to figure this out, but I give up! What does CRAFT stand for!


Can't Remember A Flaming Thing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's certainly aging well????& Tom Selleck too


Selleck also does a movie series... Jessie Stone.... written by the now deceased guy that wrote Spencer for Hire. He is a moody, drinking, loner, sheriff in a small community. Love it. He bought all the rights to the books and sure needs to do another one soon. We never miss Blue Bloods either. I also think Harmon just keeps getting better. I've always loved Sam Elliott... I always pick up on his voice in commericials... but the last time I saw him, he was a little skinny and not as attractive. Then again, he was playing a bad guy, so may have been why.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Must be a crappy April everywhere ???? My sister told me she heard on the news we've had more snow this April than for 50 years????


It was 90 here yesterday.... today it is freezing..... not really, but it is a cold, damp cloudy 54. So glad I decided to be a slug and not try to plant any more flowers. Gerry just called to see if I wanted meat loaf or chili for dinner. Definitely cold weather comfort foods!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> It was 90 here yesterday.... today it is freezing..... not really, but it is a cold, damp cloudy 54. So glad I decided to be a slug and not try to plant any more flowers. Gerry just called to see if I wanted meat loaf or chili for dinner. Definitely cold weather comfort foods!


Meat loaf I'll be right there ????
Have not had that since I was last home in sweden , sister makes a mean meat loaf .


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I have been following along but too tired to comment.
> Tami, know about picking battles. Sunday I calmly asked DH if we could talk. I asked if we could get rid of old Prius sitting on curb, doesn't run, been there at least three years. And the truck in drive, same thing as Prius. I didn't realize how much his dementia is progressing or that he can no longer handle stress. He came unglued told me he could never do enough to please me and Lady, if you don't like it you need to think about moving out, I said again calmly cause by now I'm in shock, that wasn't where I was going and shut down before I gave him a ration of caca when he was crazy. I'm having the house painted so notice the car and truck make for squatter looking house. You know how when you get a new rug the paint or sofa look old, Anyway he is ok now and has actually taken a lot of his clutter out of living room. He is a dear man I will just have to learn he can not handle pressure.


Such a tough situation and so stressful. Mom doesn't get mad or ugly but tries to cover up so you really can't have a real conversation about things that need/could be changed to help her. Any chance at all that you could make the vehicles disappear and he would notice.... or believe you when you said they were in "storage" or some other location... or being work on? The assisted living people tell me that is not telling a bad fib, just a "creative" solution. Not much solace, I know, but at least he is not wandering off. That is really scary. This has to be so very hard for you... seeing your dear man slip away mentally.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you, I intend to.
> Bonnie, he will notice. I will talk to Iresha, our doctor, and my youngest DD, the psychiatrist, and decide whether to tell him when I will do it or let him discover it after. I just think as a hoarder and with the dementia he can't move forward with getting rid of them.
> Bonnie, thank you, I do have good support between AA, Iresha, my book group, my knitting group and my children. And I realize I need to destress as it's taking a lol on my health.
> Thank you for letting me vent. It's obviously an issue I can't talk on the phone about unless DH is out. I have not talked to anyone yet as I was afraid I'd just stress more if I talked about it. Trying to get distance and destress in first.


That answers my post you will come across later. As far as venting, PLEASE do. Talking to others doesn't have to be stressful. Sometimes, hearing yourself say the words helps you accept the situation and see a solution more clearly. It kind of takes the elephant out of the room. It took me a very long time to put myself and my family before mom and I still have guilt, especially because it was handled poorly, but it was the best thing for me.... and I have come to accept that now. I can't imagine trying to do right for her given my 
recent past and Gerry has done more than his share when it comes to my family. We aren't getting any younger either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up with very little comments. Congrats to all and healing wishes to those who need them. Great looking projects being done this week.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy! Those look great. To funny, well having a good enabler is not a bad thing when it comes to yarn. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm sorry i haven't been on much this week - i just kind of pulled back for a while. i really am fine. and i am really far behind. i will get caught up though. i think everything is back to normal as far as my body is concerned although i could use about 35 pounds. i know - you all want to give me some - i would take a couple pounds from each of you if i could. lol we have been having beautiful weather - i have had the front door open every day for the last several days. it is nice to have the breeze through the house. we need to get the screen door up soon. i best get reading. don't know how much commenting i will be doing. --- sam


I'm glad you are feeling better, that is the most important thing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Garden centres here have branched out into selling lots of different things . The one nearest to me has a craft section along with selling homemade sweets and breads , designer outdoor clothes and jewelry, there is also a lovely restaurant there too .


How nice... makes for a fun shopping day. The centers here have designer pots, some gift items but certainly no food or clothing, past gloves. Then there are our new MEGA gas stations.... 95 pumps, HUGE and more food, groceries, gifts, paintings, clothes, grills... you could spend the day. Such fun. Gerry alway brings me their special bite size cookies when he stops. Good thing there is none real close to us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Selleck also does a movie series... Jessie Stone.... written by the now deceased guy that wrote Spencer for Hire. He is a moody, drinking, loner, sheriff in a small community. Love it. He bought all the rights to the books and sure needs to do another one soon. We never miss Blue Bloods either. I also think Harmon just keeps getting better. I've always loved Sam Elliott... I always pick up on his voice in commericials... but the last time I saw him, he was a little skinny and not as attractive. Then again, he was playing a bad guy, so may have been why.


Have you watched The Ranch on Netflix with Sam Elliot? He looks good in that and it's funny, the language is a little much sometimes, but he's great in it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry that this is happening to your DH. It's so heartbreaking to see someone you love slowly disappear. Is there a auto wrecker nearby who might be interested in the vehicles? Maybe you could check and if they offer a bit of money, you could tell your DH that someone wants to buy them. One way to get rid of them and your DH might be agreeable.


Another possibility might be a donation to the kidney foundation, or as budasha has suggested ,an auto wrecker. Here the kidney donation people take the car at no cost to you and give you a donation slip that is worth taking 50 dollars off on your income tax. If the car can be rejuvenated, they do so, and give it to a family in need. Could he be willing to donate? I am so sorry for you sassafras as there are no easy answers.
So happy for the pharmacy award. That is awesome.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me too and hearing aid ones


and glasses. I'll not worry util they start advertising coffins and cremations!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> I had implants with bone grafts done at least 20 years ago. My dentist told me at the time they were guaranteed for 20 years so I'm keeping a close eye on them now but so far they're fine. I had a lot of dental work done around that time, the result of years of poor dental care, and can honestly say he never hurt me once.


WOW, that is great.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Kate's sounds like you could spend all day there. Maybe I should suggest Vicky and Brett look for one with Elizabeth. :sm01:


Most of them have cafes and sell books, toys, household items and often clothes too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up with very little comments. Congrats to all and healing wishes to those who need them. Great looking projects being done this week.
> 
> ...


Those are very pretty.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations, do they get a plaque or an actual prize like a trip?


No, just the glass trophy thing that DIL is holding in the photograph, but they should get a bit of free publicity in the local paper.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds yummy... I don't have an air fryer. That sounds like a really good idea as well. I used to make the squash with the recipe from "The String Bean" restaurant but Gerry uses a slightly different one. I'll ger it when he comes home.


I used gluten free pancake batter as the first coat on the zuchinni fries, then egg and the crumbs. DD can have them too; doubt that DGS will try them, but they'll be there if he feels like it. I'm going to make another batch for tonight's snack.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She also thought about trying to get an internship in DC; boyfriend's aunt is at one of the embassies. She also is still very interested in the music industry and said that since Atlanta is becoming quite a music & movie hub she would love to get something there.
> At one point she was interested in the CIA also but has changed from that I think. Hannanh is a barista at a local coffe shop currently while in school. They've been really good about holding her a job when she leaves to do the study abroad programs.


I think the CIA phase is over here as well. When we were visiting Washington about 4 years ago she was into spy school and went to a really neat thing they had there. She's a little more grown-up and realistic now. She turns 21 in mid-May. She wasn't able to get a job until after Ireland. Now that she is in an apartment instead of dorm or sorority house, she will have to spend summer there so a job was pretty much mandatory. Sure will miss not having her around but think she will make lots of week-end visits. Tell her not to rule out Texas. We have music and movies galore... great facilities. SIL stays as busy as his time allows.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How nice... makes for a fun shopping day. The centers here have designer pots, some gift items but certainly no food or clothing, past gloves. Then there are our new MEGA gas stations.... 95 pumps, HUGE and more food, groceries, gifts, paintings, clothes, grills... you could spend the day. Such fun. Gerry alway brings me their special bite size cookies when he stops. Good thing there is none real close to us.


Buckee's??


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My doctor said it was for the rest of my life because of the chance of bacteria entering through a small cut in the mouth.
I've been doing it for 15 years now. I just take one dose 1 hour prior to any dental work.



budasha said:


> I wonder why so long.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> and glasses. I'll not worry util they start advertising coffins and cremations!


They'll start now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is also a good way to use it but please be careful if your peppermint oil is just the essential oil and not blended in a carrier oil since peppermint oil is not one of the "neat" oils that you can put directly on the skin. Off the top of my head, the only "neat oils"
> are Tea Tree and Lavender.


I know nothing about oils but also have Eucalyptus oil that can be applied to skin. Great for bug bites.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up with very little comments. Congrats to all and healing wishes to those who need them. Great looking projects being done this week.
> 
> ...


You make beautiful socks Kathy, these ones are gorgeous


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have a lovely DDIL.


KateB said:


> DDIL (Caitlin's mum) with her award. DS#2 and she only bought the pharmacy a week ago, although DDIL has worked there for over a year. She nearly didn't go (DS was working) as they thought they had no chance of winning!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are always listening teddy bear - 24/7 - so glad things are looking better - long may that continue. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> Thank you. It is so wonderful to know there are listening people out there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well not a quick fix on the machine and think it is in the embroidery unit that attaches so the min. fee went up to $199.
Praying no parts have to be replaced because that will be an additional charge. The technician is very nice and he said he would try to get it done in less than the 2 weeks estimated time.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Ouch!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well as usual, when I'm really needing to use my embroidery machine a good bit it goes on strike. I'm taking it into the shop in Atlanta in about 10 minutes to be repaired. Turn around time 2 weeks UNLESS the repair guy thinks it is a quick fix. Minimum charge (even if a quick fix) $159. Just ridiculous. TTYL


I'm not using mine right now because the cord from one part to the other will not make a connection. It has has to be fixed inside case and I just don't want to be without machine or spend the money right now. It is an older model and would love a new one but that is not going to happen unless I win the lottery!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You can see the likeness of Caitlin for her Mum!


I think so too. Pictures of Susan (DIL) when she was small are very like Caitlin now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Now I'm getting ads for the Paleo diet. lolol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can anyone stay there? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I've never heard of a place like that. What a wonderful idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It was 90 here yesterday.... today it is freezing..... not really, but it is a cold, damp cloudy 54. So glad I decided to be a slug and not try to plant any more flowers. Gerry just called to see if I wanted meat loaf or chili for dinner. Definitely cold weather comfort foods!


That's a big drop in temps, no wonder you are cold.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Kathy.


kehinkle said:


> Have you tried the furniture movers you can get to go under the piece? They can be bought at any of the home improvement places or even Walmart, I think. You slip them under the corners and they make it easier to move.
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Just remembered something else that may work, at least until you get wheels. Pieces of carpeting placed upside down underneath the corners. I've used carpeting under pallets in my van and have been able to move them. Should work on top of carpeting or hard wood floors.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! And a very lovely lady she is too.


She's a very nice girl too - I am very lucky in both boys' partners.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your socks Kathy.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up with very little comments. Congrats to all and healing wishes to those who need them. Great looking projects being done this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well not a quick fix on the machine and think it is in the embroidery unit that attaches so the min. fee went up to $199.
> Praying no parts have to be replaced because that will be an additional charge. The technician is very nice and he said he would try to get it done in less than the 2 weeks estimated time.


I'm with you on hoping that there are no parts needed, that's a lot for a look-see and basic fix.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you always seem to go to the most interesting places. --- sam



KateB said:


> Had a lovely weekend with the girls although I am shattered and my throat is sore - too much talking and laughing? :sm16: Jill (the birthday girl) loved her "cake" and we did have a real chocolate one too! On Saturday we went to Falkirk and saw the Kelpies which are very impressive! We also bet on 8 horses in the Scottish Grand National which was on on Saturday and managed to pick 6 that weren't placed, but we also got the 1st and 2nd! Made a whole £2.75 (US $3?) on our bet!
> 
> "The Kelpies are two 30 metre (100 ft) high horse-head sculptures located at the Forth and Clyde Canal in The Helix, a 350 hectare parkland project built to connect 16 communities in the Falkirk Council Area of Scotland. They are the largest public artworks in Scotland.
> The sculptures were designed by sculptor Andy Scott and were completed in October 2013. The Kelpies are a monument to the horse powered heritage across Scotland.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I knew I was missing one at least....thanks Jynx.


Dreamweaver said:


> I know nothing about oils but also have Eucalyptus oil that can be applied to skin. Great for bug bites.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree but keep telling myself it is cheaper than having to buy a new one!


Poledra65 said:


> I'm with you on hoping that there are no parts needed, that's a lot for a look-see and basic fix.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will definitely join in for the singing of happy birthday nicho - and may there be many more. happy birthday nicho. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Denise, Happy Birthday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope you take lots of pictures Nicho while you are in Europe to share with us. --- sam



nicho said:


> Thank you everyone for my birthday wishes, and to Kate for the special card! I had a wonderful relaxing day. Used a voucher which was a Christmas present from DH for a full body massage at nearby spa (heaven!) and enjoyed an afternoon in the sun afterwards. Have a voucher still to spend and tickets for the musical of Carole King's life for later in the year as well, so all is good! Busy with last minute organisation for our trip to Europe. We leave in 2 weeks but there is banking to organise and so many medical appointments for me before we go.
> 
> Sam, I hope you are feeling better and healing vibes to anyone else not feeling the best.
> 
> Hugs to everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someone would love to have your quilt sorlenna to keep warm by. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've never met a squash of any kind I didn't like. Sounds wonderful but too $$ here, too.
> 
> I doubt I'll get caught up today. I've been working on sewing again, and I decided to try out the walking foot and quilting in straight lines to finish another one. I hate it! Well, I might not if my work space was actually helping; it's too cramped and the quilt doesn't want to move like it should (also it's terrible--the pieces aren't lined up and it looks like crap--don't say I'm being too hard on myself, either, because it really does!). I'm not even sure I can donate this one with a clear conscience...maybe I should keep it as a cautionary tale! :sm06: :sm12: :sm16:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we all look forward to seeing matthew's cards - we would miss them if they weren't there. --- sam



pacer said:


> Thanks. I am glad that he is enjoyed and I get a break because he does feel comfortable. He sold quite a few of the horse cards at church today and that was without telling people that he was selling them. I knew one lady wanted a dozen and bought 20 when she saw how good they turned out. She can't wait to gift them to her daughter. I think he has sold at least 60 of the 100 I ordered. Spending money for him for this upcoming trip. I will see if I can order another 100 before I leave Wednesday morning. He will have plenty of cards at KAP as well. I am assuming people will want him to bring them along.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> DDIL (Caitlin's mum) with her award. DS#2 and she only bought the pharmacy a week ago, although DDIL has worked there for over a year. She nearly didn't go (DS was working) as they thought they had no chance of winning!


Just a week? Talk about great timing. Glad her hard work over the year has paid off. (BTW, she is lovely and that dress us definitely a winner.)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm getting ads for tractors and a public service ad for buckling seat belts (I don't remember our tractor ever having one, LOL). I have no idea how that algorithm works!

Sam, take as much time as you need. Sometimes we just need a break from everything.

Joy, hope you find a solution for the cars. 

Thanks to all who shared pictures. My "world tour" continues! I need to go find something to fix for supper (is it that time already?). Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Before I nixed going back to the implant specialist my dentist sent me to, the plan was to pull the tooth, build up the jaw bone, let that heal and "take" and then do the implant. He really messed up the tooth pulling and then again with the drill to put the implant in. He had to stop midway through as I wouldn't let him go farther due to sharp shooting pain into my temple. I will not go back to him and my dent to go. I may change dentists because of it.


No wonder you dread dental work! I didn't know about this. What an ordeal. I would sure find another Dr. So...... you have the built-up bone but still a space, no tooth? You could get a Nesbit or a single tooth that has flesh colored clasps built right in. As bad as I am about putting mine in, it really is not a good idea to have a space as teeth will shift and loosen. I can tell the difference when I came home from hospital, since I don't take it with me there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I so agree but keep telling myself it is cheaper than having to buy a new one!


That is absolutely, without a doubt, the truth!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are lucky Joy, still to have DH with you- I do wish I had the opportunity- it was what I was contracting to do when we renewed our vows. But the rellies had other ideas. At least I know how often Fale told me how grateful he was for all I had done for him over the years- it was as if he knew we would be apart. But dear God, I do miss him.


I know you did your best to keep him with you. I hope he is doing well with family. I know it isn't what you wanted but the road was only going to get harder amnd that may not have been good for either of you. Still, I know you miss him.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Jinx, my DD1 is an LPN and she knows several RNs that work with her. I'll check to see if any are trained in wound vac, if that's what you need.
> 
> Kathy


Thanks, Kathy. I think I will be out of it by then. I surely hope so because I am not at all sure about flying with it, especially since I fly stand-by. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That's what I worry about myself, as my hubby is 19 years older than me.....


That is a leap..... but, hopefully, he will be in good health for a long while. After all, he has a resident nurse to make sure he is taking care of himself. Still, I understand the thought. DH and I are only 10 months apart but that doesn't guarantee a thing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up with very little comments. Congrats to all and healing wishes to those who need them. Great looking projects being done this week.
> 
> ...


How cute! Sorry work is slow but glad no van issues. Better weather may get things moving more.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm sorry i haven't been on much this week - i just kind of pulled back for a while. i really am fine. and i am really far behind. i will get caught up though. i think everything is back to normal as far as my body is concerned although i could use about 35 pounds. i know - you all want to give me some - i would take a couple pounds from each of you if i could. lol we have been having beautiful weather - i have had the front door open every day for the last several days. it is nice to have the breeze through the house. we need to get the screen door up soon. i best get reading. don't know how much commenting i will be doing. --- sam


Sure wish we could all give you a little weight. I would donate 20 and still have some for me. I hate having this extra but not much I can do about it. Commenting on everything is not possible. We are just all glad to know you are there and feeling better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Meat loaf I'll be right there ????
> Have not had that since I was last home in sweden , sister makes a mean meat loaf .


I can imagine. I'm half Swede so that must be why I love a good meal when we go to Ikea..... and thin, thin ginger cookies. Someone always gives me a big tin for Christmas. Can't really sell DH on the pickled herring though. Wish you could drop in.... there is always enough for one more! ) like a cold meatloaf sandwich with the leftovers.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have you watched The Ranch on Netflix with Sam Elliot? He looks good in that and it's funny, the language is a little much sometimes, but he's great in it.


NO!!!! One more reason to renew Netflix.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Buckee's??


Yes, I DID add that in an edit. Obviously hit the wrong button!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, Kathy. I think I will b out of it by then. I surely hope so because I am not at all sure about flying with it, especially since I fly stand-by. Hope to see you there.


Surely hope you can go..I am sure there are trained nurses who can help. Suggest you say because you are handicapped it is important that you be on the flight and show your wound vac, and be prepared to tell them what it is, so you don't get hassled by the TSA people. Be in a wheel chair to get from one area to another..request it up front so there are no surprises. Hoping that all will go very well for you.

Sam, so good to see you on line. Hoping and praying that you will continue to improve and feel much better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They'll start now.


 :sm13: :sm16:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I so agree but keep telling myself it is cheaper than having to buy a new one!


I was "window shopping" the quilt show prices and still WAY out of my budget.... Love the deep opening for quilting, the computer being built in instead of having a separate computer like I do for the designing qork that I do.... Just not in the cards. I have a rule of thumb on replacing most things.... If the repair comes close to 1/2 of a new one, I get the new one. As expensive as the repair, you are a long way from that.

I did have to go into store and get new clips for bottom of throat plate... and am now on the e-mail list or all the classes/clubs. If they didn't charge for every blessed thing, I would go to a few. They were all free when my machine was new. (Not like I don't have enough to keep me entertained and am not doing a darned thing right now.)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I was "window shopping" the quilt show prices and still WAY out of my budget.... Love the deep opening for quilting, the computer being built in instead of having a separate computer like I do for the designing qork that I do.... Just not in the cards. I have a rule of thumb on replacing most things.... If the repair comes close to 1/2 of a new one, I get the new one. As expensive as the repair, you are a long way from that.
> 
> I did have to go into store and get new clips for bottom of throat plate... and am now on the e-mail list or all the classes/clubs. If they didn't charge for every blessed thing, I would go to a few. They were all free when my machine was new. (Not like I don't have enough to keep me entertained and am not doing a darned thing right now.)


That's why I replaced my sewing machine after the ordeal I had (and the old one never did get fixed, though I took another crack at it--I told DD I'd hoped I could fix it and give it to her, but as it is, we have an expensive bobbin winder!). I did get a good price on it because of all the accessories it came with, but yes, I would love to have one with at least a wider space between body and needle. Of course, I had no idea I'd actually catch on to how to machine quilt at the time I bought it. Ah, hindsight. LOL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Surely hope you can go..I am sure there are trained nurses who can help. Suggest you say because you are handicapped it is important that you be on the flight and show your wound vac, and be prepared to tell them what it is, so you don't get hassled by the TSA people. Be in a wheel chair to get from one area to another..request it up front so there are no surprises. Hoping that all will go very well for you.
> 
> Sam, so good to see you on line. Hoping and praying that you will continue to improve and feel much better.


Great idea, but rather a stretch of the truth! I could borrow DH's handicapped parking plaque. My DD is a flight attendant and anything I do reflects on her so I have to be a very compliant and make no requests. When we were going to Europe, she asked that the crew "take care of us" and the flight attendant upgraded our 3 seats to allow more leg room Unfortunately, we had gone to a good deal of effort to get the seats we wanted for our various preferences. Younger DD does not like anyone on her left side because she does not hear in that ear. DH wants to be on aisle. I cannot stand to be in a middle seat (claustrophobic to a huge extent and feel trapped) and that is what I was given. I told her I would rather have my original seat... which must have been given away so she found a lady to change with me... but it was a last minute, over the wing, she was apparently offended that I was not grateful for upgrade and so quite a fuss and DD heard about it. I told the gal to wait till we were in the air and just find me anything else, but NO, it had to be right now. So, DH came with me, which was unfair and DD stayed put and we were all split up. Not a happy flight. It caused me a small anxiety attack so very uncomfortable with eyes closed and as close to the window as I could get to breathe all the way. No knitting, no movies, it started the trip off on the wrong foor for sure. DD heard about it... No one was happy. Best of intentions are not always good!

All that said, I will have to ask for someone to lift luggage if I can't check. A definite no-no for awhile. The concern about flying is that the canister could be interpreted as being liquid. Also, charge is supposed to last about 16 hours, but I find that is not the case so any delays away from electricity are not good. I may need a medical note to fly with it and TSA can be pretty arbitrary. I'm very optimistic that I will be in wet to dry dressing by then and it won't be an issue. Dare I hope all healed... Naw.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Chili tonight, meat loaf tomorrow. Both being cooked but hungry now so cornbread and bowl are being delivered.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am two hours away from my destination for today. Matthew and I had a lovely lunch with RookieRetiree. We gassed up at a dinosaur station today.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is a leap..... but, hopefully, he will be in good health for a long while. After all, he has a resident nurse to make sure he is taking care of himself. Still, I understand the thought. DH and I are only 10 months apart but that doesn't guarantee a thing.


I often tease him that that was why he married me. I was his mom's nurse at the nursing home when we met.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That's what I worry about myself, as my hubby is 19 years older than me.....


Ooh, he robbed the cradle????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, what interesting things you are knitting. Loved Debby. Your socks are beautiful, good job.
Sam, glad you are ok.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am two hours away from my destination for today. Matthew and I had a lovely lunch with RookieRetiree. We gassed up at a dinosaur station today.


And I'm thinking a dinosaur that big would make a huge load of gas (Methane) ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, thank you, I know you understand. Right now the disappearance isn't as much a goal as not to get him upset again. THAT really destroys my nerves. I think next week I will get a massage so my body remembers what non-tension feels like. I use to be a masseuse and traded with local masseuses for weekly massages. But haven't had one in ever so long.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Selleck also does a movie series... Jessie Stone.... written by the now deceased guy that wrote Spencer for Hire. He is a moody, drinking, loner, sheriff in a small community. Love it. He bought all the rights to the books and sure needs to do another one soon. We never miss Blue Bloods either. I also think Harmon just keeps getting better. I've always loved Sam Elliott... I always pick up on his voice in commericials... but the last time I saw him, he was a little skinny and not as attractive. Then again, he was playing a bad guy, so may have been why.


Yes, Sam Elliot is another one that's aged well but he is getting up there.

I've seen one Jesse Stone movie that I recall & gave read a book as well


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, that IS a dinosaur station! Teehee.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It was 90 here yesterday.... today it is freezing..... not really, but it is a cold, damp cloudy 54. So glad I decided to be a slug and not try to plant any more flowers. Gerry just called to see if I wanted meat loaf or chili for dinner. Definitely cold weather comfort foods!


Quite a temperature change, no wonder you're cold.
We went to Lloydminster to the account today & did some shopping. It snowed heavy all day, there was 3-4 inches on the ground there, DS said it snowed lots here today too but most melted as it came. It's so muddy, what a mess. Still supposed to be the same tomorrow ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That answers my post you will come across later. As far as venting, PLEASE do. Talking to others doesn't have to be stressful. Sometimes, hearing yourself say the words helps you accept the situation and see a solution more clearly. It kind of takes the elephant out of the room. It took me a very long time to put myself and my family before mom and I still have guilt, especially because it was handled poorly, but it was the best thing for me.... and I have come to accept that now. I can't imagine trying to do right for her given my
> recent past and Gerry has done more than his share when it comes to my family. We aren't getting any younger either.


I don't think you have a thing to feel guilty about, you both did so much for your mom. There comes a time when you have to look after yourself. I've seen several times when the care giver gets so worn out they go first & then the suck one has to go into care. Better they go into care sooner than kill the caregiver


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How nice... makes for a fun shopping day. The centers here have designer pots, some gift items but certainly no food or clothing, past gloves. Then there are our new MEGA gas stations.... 95 pumps, HUGE and more food, groceries, gifts, paintings, clothes, grills... you could spend the day. Such fun. Gerry alway brings me their special bite size cookies when he stops. Good thing there is none real close to us.


The greenhouses here are just plants but in Edmonton there's a couple of places that have plants, food, clothes, restaurants.... takes ages to look through them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> and glasses. I'll not worry util they start advertising coffins and cremations!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, just the glass trophy thing that DIL is holding in the photograph, but they should get a bit of free publicity in the local paper.


That's great. She looks lovely


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Buckee's??


My thought exactly!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great idea, but rather a stretch of the truth! I could borrow DH's handicapped parking plaque. My DD is a flight attendant and anything I do reflects on her so I have to be a very compliant and make no requests. When we were going to Europe, she asked that the crew "take care of us" and the flight attendant upgraded our 3 seats to allow more leg room Unfortunately, we had gone to a good deal of effort to get the seats we wanted for our various preferences. Younger DD does not like anyone on her left side because she does not hear in that ear. DH wants to be on aisle. I cannot stand to be in a middle seat (claustrophobic to a huge extent and feel trapped) and that is what I was given. I told her I would rather have my original seat... which must have been given away so she found a lady to change with me... but it was a last minute, over the wing, she was apparently offended that I was not grateful for upgrade and so quite a fuss and DD heard about it. I told the gal to wait till we were in the air and just find me anything else, but NO, it had to be right now. So, DH came with me, which was unfair and DD stayed put and we were all split up. Not a happy flight. It caused me a small anxiety attack so very uncomfortable with eyes closed and as close to the window as I could get to breathe all the way. No knitting, no movies, it started the trip off on the wrong foor for sure. DD heard about it... No one was happy. Best of intentions are not always good!
> 
> All that said, I will have to ask for someone to lift luggage if I can't check. A definite no-no for awhile. The concern about flying is that the canister could be interpreted as being liquid. Also, charge is supposed to last about 16 hours, but I find that is not the case so any delays away from electricity are not good. I may need a medical note to fly with it and TSA can be pretty arbitrary. I'm very optimistic that I will be in wet to dry dressing by then and it won't be an issue. Dare I hope all healed... Naw.


I would surely get a note from my doctor, just to avoid any trouble. I hope you will have no trouble. You have already had your share and more of medical troubles.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think the cool, rainy weather has made me sleepy! I guess I should get up and get cleaning!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> DDIL (Caitlin's mum) with her award. DS#2 and she only bought the pharmacy a week ago, although DDIL has worked there for over a year. She nearly didn't go (DS was working) as they thought they had no chance of winning!


She is a lovely woman and a wonderful award.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Before I nixed going back to the implant specialist my dentist sent me to, the plan was to pull the tooth, build up the jaw bone, let that heal and "take" and then do the implant. He really messed up the tooth pulling and then again with the drill to put the implant in. He had to stop midway through as I wouldn't let him go farther due to sharp shooting pain into my temple. I will not go back to him and my dentist keeps trying to get me to go. I may change dentists because of it.


That sounds awful. I called my dentist today to find out about an antibiotic for the infection. She wasn't in today but the receptionist said she would talk to the owner and get back to me. I didn't hear back from them today. Doesn't give me a warm feeling. We are really at their mercy since we don't know what's going on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are lucky Joy, still to have DH with you- I do wish I had the opportunity- it was what I was contracting to do when we renewed our vows. But the rellies had other ideas. At least I know how often Fale told me how grateful he was for all I had done for him over the years- it was as if he knew we would be apart. But dear God, I do miss him.


Oh Julie, I do understand how you feel. Even though I know mine has gone, I still miss him so much.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It is my understanding that it is forever!


I wonder why then my doctor told me I only needed to do it for 2 years. The way he spoke, I got the impression that if I got an infection, it would be very unpleasant.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, lovely socks, sock yarns come in such nice colors.

Gwen, not good that your machine had to stay in hospital & will cost more.

Mary, safe travels & good luck in the competition to Matthew

I think there were ther things that I was going to comment on but they're gone????????
GKs just arrived, they are staying til tomorrow night, DIL working tonight & DS goes to work at 6am. DS dropped them off early as he thawed a whole bunch of moose meat yesterday & made ground meat, sausage & salami today but ended up thawing more than he thought so was going home to make breakfast pattys & burgers. He does an amazing job of butchering& making all the extras, sure saves them lots of $$


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:45pm and I am off to bed. ???? Sleep well and I will see you tomorrow ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That's what I worry about myself, as my hubby is 19 years older than me.....


I'm so glad he's still with you. Mine was 12 years older than me and everyone thought that was a big deal. I never noticed the difference.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Have you tried the furniture movers you can get to go under the piece? They can be bought at any of the home improvement places or even Walmart, I think. You slip them under the corners and they make it easier to move.
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Just remembered something else that may work, at least until you get wheels. Pieces of carpeting placed upside down underneath the corners. I've used carpeting under pallets in my van and have been able to move them. Should work on top of carpeting or hard wood floors.


I do the same and have moved many pieces of furniture just by using a piece of carpet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome to the tea table, nice to have you visit.


Welcome from me too; I missed your original post.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up with very little comments. Congrats to all and healing wishes to those who need them. Great looking projects being done this week.
> 
> ...


You have been busy. Love the socks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not a problem for Gerry. He is the only Irishman I know who can't carry a tune in a bucket! He can sing
> Back Home Again in Indiana" only because we went to Indy for 45 years. Otherwise, he needs to mouth the words and keep quiet.


I hope he doesn't see this :sm09:


----------

